# the JEEPS only thread!



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

Lets see em guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

i'll start ... nothing spectacular (stock) but it gets the job done


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*









here's mine, all stock as well.


----------



## SteveMcqueen (Feb 26, 2006)

This thread is racist. 

(is joke only!)


----------



## eppy73 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (SteveMcqueen)*


----------



## packthis (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (eppy73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eppy73* »_









That's no Jeep







only an insult


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (packthis)*

Not mine, but I am driving. This is my buddy's 05 CRD Liberty. Had 1200 miles on it when these were taken.

















This is the last Jeep I half owned. Sold it about a year and a half ago.
Wish I could find a better shot of it, but we called it "The Patriot"


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (matoo)*

howd the liberty do?


----------



## matoo (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Great, surprising actually. In the second pic I'm hitting full articulation. Only two wheels are on the ground.
The best part was the pull of the diesel. We rarely had to even tough the throttle










_Modified by matoo at 5:53 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## needavolks (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

mine
















looks better now then it does here
crazy lee's danna 44 front dana 60(shown w/o them) rear and soon to have a 350








rollover justin


----------



## VWchase (Aug 8, 2006)

should of called the thread.. Only REAL jeeps please.


----------



## J Dubya (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: (VWchase)*

Has 3000 miles on it.








Got stuck:









Some vids:
One
Two


_Modified by J Dubya at 8:58 PM 10-9-2006_


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

1984, 258, Clifford Intake, Cam, True Dual Exhausts, Holley 4 BBL, 33x12.50's, 4 inch Superlift, 2 inch Shackles.
Sounded like a Harley, and never went by a car alarm that it didn't set off. I loved that Jeep...went broke and had to sell it. I'll buy another some day.


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (DIAF)*

sorry i have no pics at all...but just saying hi from a former jeep owner.
'90 Wrangler 6 cylinder.
should i be proud or ashamed that i got it stuck in a river the night i bought it!!!








fun times! the boss wasn't too happy to hear "ummm...i'm out at the river, my car got stuck in it, i probably will be late to work today"


----------



## ChampWJ (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (gotta_jet)*

Here's my 02 Grand Cherokee Laredo. Its got a 4.7 V8, 2" lift, and 31" BFG All terrains (not pictured). Also, skid plates, tow hooks, SelecTrac 4x4 system with full time/part time/no time.








Also my last Jeep, a 96 Cherokee Classic 4.0


----------



## Slapshot (Sep 23, 2003)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Great forum!! Even better thread!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here are a couple of pics of the KJ Rocky Mountain. Don't worry though, I also have two YJ's, and two XJ's! I'll get some pictures of them and update this post...

Edit: Jeeps are gone...







But I now have a new Dakota V8 4x4.










_Modified by Slapshot at 12:13 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Slapshot)*

This was mine, unfortunately after returning to the DC area from Utah I had to get rid of it for a fraction of what was in it.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (.:RDriver)*

OH OH !!! I WANNA BE PART OF THIS ! 
96XJ Coupe > 4.5"RC > 31"MTZ


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (DeezUU)*


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (J Dubya)*

Haha, Jdubya stuck in a rut. Thats okay, I was able to pull him out with this: 7.5" w/ 33's Warn Front Bumper, custom rear, looking for a D44 rear and 35's next.
































Then I got stuck.








But I had to have a Unimog pull me out. 

















Notice the VW shirt I am wearing

















_Modified by Power5 at 3:21 PM 10-11-2006_


_Modified by Power5 at 3:22 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

I'll play. 1998 GC Limited V8, 3" lift, 31" MT'Rs, lots of armor. Going to 32s by next spring!


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*


----------



## kennef (Aug 26, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

My old Cherokee


----------



## Don D (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (kennef)*

*My '48 flattie. Work in progress*


----------



## Exhale (Sep 21, 2006)

some vids of my other baby: 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=lostempire


----------



## ChampWJ (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*

vdublover: You're not perhaps a member of the Colorado Jeep Club over on JeepForum are you. I think I've seen that ZJ before. I'm member 36.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (ChampWJ)*

Sure am! I'm member #3!


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

My cousin's modded '04 Rubi.








Click here to see a video I did of it in action. There's a list of mods at the end.
bill


----------



## arozanski (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's my 1982 Wagoneer, currently for sale, but I may end up keeping it and building it up.
http://users.rcn.com/therozans...1.jpg
http://users.rcn.com/therozans...2.jpg
http://users.rcn.com/therozans...4.jpg
http://users.rcn.com/therozans...1.jpg


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (breathe)*

i'll play:
Old:
'97 TJ Sport, 2.5" Lift, 33" tires, Centerline wheels, custom roof rack w/ 4 Hella 500s and a bunch of other stuff... 
Horrible pic:











_Modified by boraIV at 2:51 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (boraIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV* »_









For some reason this doesn't really look like a JEEP to me.


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_
For some reason this doesn't really look like a JEEP to me.









your sig says it all!


----------



## jimmy_wheels (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Cool! new category - my life just got a little better


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

I want a jeep.

My old Blazer just isnt worth fixing any more.


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

My '98XJ before being totaled
















My MJ fresh out of the paint shop, just a few more things left to bolt on, and some tiny trim pieces left to paint. I'm leaving it stock for now in hopes DCX is bringing us a diesel wrangler in the near future, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I'll grab better pictures when she's all together.


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (MoochsMalibu)*


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Golfme)*

A few more...


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
WAY TO GO!


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (kryptonik)*









http://www.ocalajeepclub.com/


_Modified by aaonms at 2:28 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_
For some reason this doesn't really look like a JEEP to me.









I was just posting a picture of my old jeep and my new trucks. I'm still a jeep fan. I've had an '85 CJ-7 and a '97 TJ. But, point taken. I'll remove it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (boraIV)*

I'm not really a Hummer hater...while I don't personally care for them I still respect them for what they are (the H3 and H1 anyway







). But you don't see people posting pictures of their Jeeps in your Hummer thread.
Anyway, if I wanted a Hummer I would have asked your sister!









Disclaimer: This post was made in jest only. I am in no way trying to start a Hummer vs. Jeep argument. We're all wheelers (hopefully), that's all that counts!


----------



## VwGTIdp (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*

some i found while browsing internet


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

I'm headed to Moab tomorrow after work to do some wheeling. Pics and vids soon to follow!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (vdublover)*

looking forward to them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Can't wait to post my pics here.......I never knew this forum existed. Just saw the link in Sporin's sig. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## enriquejcu (Sep 16, 2004)

Winter beater:








Just picked it up about 6 weeks ago. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hockeys4 (Aug 10, 2006)

i miss my jeep....


----------



## BillyD (May 7, 2000)

*Re: (hockeys4)*

The 1983 Scrambler. I love this thing


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (BillyD)*

My new DD I just bought...








My 2nd wrangler, my first was all decked out had a 6" Sky Jacker lift, 35x12.50s and all the trimmings, was an awesome car. This wrangler has a 2" BB and I'm looking to put some 31x10.50 BFG mud terrains on it, keep her nice since I'm driving it everyday now that the VW is in pieces


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (IoSpYoI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IoSpYoI* »_My new DD I just bought...








My 2nd wrangler, my first was all decked out had a 6" Sky Jacker lift, 35x12.50s and all the trimmings, was an awesome car. This wrangler has a 2" BB and I'm looking to put some 31x10.50 BFG mud terrains on it, keep her nice since I'm driving it everyday now that the VW is in pieces









Is a wrangler a bad daily driver.
I have drooled over them for quite some time now and really want one but it would have to be my DD.


----------



## MKIV_GTI_1.8T (May 30, 2005)

*Re: (evilnissan)*

No a Wrangler is not a bad dd. Just traded in my 04 gti for a wrangler with a 4 inch lift and 33" tires. I would say buy one with a hard top they make the inside quiet. Don't buy one if you like getting good mpgs.


----------



## ZeVolksvagen (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (hockeys4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hockeys4* »_i miss my jeep....

I just got mine back after a 3 week visit with the mechancic......to change a cat.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_I'm headed to Moab tomorrow after work to do some wheeling. Pics and vids soon to follow!

Okay. So I don't have as many pictures as I thought I would. I hydrolocked my engine at the end of my first day on the trails.







The motor's toast. Had to rent a U-haul to tow the jeep back home. I'm pretty bummed at the moment. I'll post some pics that I took later if I'm feeling like it...


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (vdublover)*

here is my old cherokee 2001, 4.0, auto, 3.5 inch lift, 31's
































my new wrangler 1993 currently doing a motor swap, lift whole bunch of other work.


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (kenney83)*

Here's my 99 XJ, 3 1/2 rubicon lift on 31 BFG's AT's. I need to get some new pics of it cause these are old and I have done some more stuff to it.










































_Modified by wildcar at 4:51 AM 10-25-2006_


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (wildcar)*

My old TJ...
















My old XJ (no wheeling shots unfortunately)...
















I'm Jeepless right now, but will own one again sometime in the future.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Isgro)*

Stop by Jeeptoberfest on Saturday, 10/28, in Ocala if you are in north or central Florida.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Have had the Jeep back for a week, so now that I know its running well, I'll get pics up after a nice detailing on Sunday.


----------



## winkosmosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Have had the Jeep back for a week, so now that I know its running well, I'll get pics up after a nice detailing on Sunday.









Detailing a Jeep??


----------



## Smokey the Bandit (May 19, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (winkosmosis)*

I thought jeeps were best cover'd completely in mud except for where the windshield wipers have clear'd away some of the muck.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

Here is mine
2005 Unlimited Rubicon
Mods
2.5" OME lift
JKS adjustable track bars F/R
1.25" Body lift
1" Motor mount lift
Jeep Medic flat t-case skid
Kilby gas tank skid
Kilby steering box skid
Flowmast Delta Flow 40 muffler
33x12.5x15 Super Swamper Truxus tires
Warn M8000 winch
Big Boy Seat brackets. (moves the seat back another few inches for us tall guys)
Here are some pics from Paragon this past spring
















Trying to remove the broken bits of my axle shaft


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (YJGUY)*

























[/end of thread]


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_
[/end of thread]

Thats cool and all, but definitely not the end all be all.
For example, my friend Grant and his Scrambler' up on the U.S./Canadian border.








Rockwell 2.5 ton axles out of a military deuce and a half truck, lots of lift, 42" Super Swampers, and a nicely built 350 motor and much more. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My friend Sully's Scrambler...








Dana 60's front and rear, Chevy 350, 42" Swampers, etc.
Will's Tube Rig formerly known as a Scrambler...








Full Tube Chasis, Rockwell 2.5 tons, Chevy Big Block, 42" Swampers and lots of other goodies.











_Modified by Isgro at 11:55 AM 10-29-2006_


----------



## pbxj (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Isgro)*

http://www.marylandjeepclub.org


----------



## toymachineracin (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (pbxj)*



























_Modified by toymachineracin at 4:02 AM 10-31-2006_


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Stock height, for now...Im planning on 3.5 RE and 31's


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (SebTheDJ)*

^ what LED dash light is that?


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_^ what LED dash light is that? 

Mini phantom light
http://www.galls.com/google/st...=2703


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (SebTheDJ)*

blue/blue?


----------



## winkosmosis (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (winkosmosis)*

Hey....any of you guys with ZJ's using the euro H4 glass headlamps? Got any pics of them?


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_blue/blue?

blue/white


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Nope. But I hear really good things about Kolak's setup. On JeepForum in the vendor section he's setting up some sort of group buy for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (toymachineracin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toymachineracin* »_











This was hot!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_Nope. But I hear really good things about Kolak's setup. On JeepForum in the vendor section he's setting up some sort of group buy for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know.....I want to see some pics of the actual lights before buying a set.
I was very close at getting the full header - back exhaust from him a month ago......very nice upgrade for the 5.2L.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

That's right. I just read a thread you started over there.
Once I get my motor replaced I'd like to get his header back system. It sounds awesome, and would go great with the cam I'm having put in.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdublover)*

I was very tempted when my Magnaflow cat went bad, but couldn't justify the cost when the rest of the system was only 7 months old as well.
Maybe late next year I'll upgrade.....we'll see how the GC holds out after winter. I am going to try to get pics tonight before it gets dark.....I did a nice polishing cleaner (stripped old wax off), 3M Glaze, and then Zymol wax job on Sunday......it looks awesome.
If I can get the headlight thing squared away, I'll be done with mods/work that need to be done until I tackle the A/C in March.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Speaking of pics, here are a couple from my ill-fated Moab trip:


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: (vdublover)*

AEV Unlimited - love the popup tent!


----------



## toymachineracin (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (boraIV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV* »_This was hot!










Thanks man. I had fun with it. 98 Cherokee Classic with Rusty's 4.5" lift, trimmed fenders, and 33x12.50s.... otherwise stock. she held up well with a lot of daily driving and weekend beatings.








I hydroplaned one rainy tennessee night in the middle of the country and slid off the road into a transformer box. I hopped out without a scratch but I claim it a miracle. 
As soon as I can justify/afford 10mpg and another vehicle, I'll prolly pick up another XJ and carry on where she left off...


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (toymachineracin)*

This thread is making me want a jeep so baaad...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_This thread is making me want a jeep so baaad...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

DO IT.....DO IT!!!


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

Update: I'm replacing my hydrolocked 130k mile 5.2L V8 with a 55k mile 5.9L V8!
*Specs*
5.2L: [email protected], [email protected]
5.9L: [email protected], [email protected]
Gas mileage...who cares! It's a Jeep!
This is gonna be fun!


_Modified by vdublover at 11:00 AM 11-2-2006_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_Update: I'm replacing my hydrolocked 130k mile 5.2L V8 with a 55k mile 5.9L V8!
*Specs*
5.2L: [email protected], [email protected]
5.9L: [email protected], [email protected]
Gas mileage...who cares! It's a Jeep!
This is gonna be fun!


Show off!















That's gonna be a nice upgrade. Is it a direct fit? Any major mods required? ECU swap?


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

The 5.9L was offered for one year in the ZJs, 1998, so it's mostly bolt in. From some reasearch I've done I'm looking at a different motor mount on the driver side (different PN), adding my existing clutch operated cooling fan to the 5.9L, and reflashing or getting a performance ECU. Other than that it should be pretty much like replacing the existing motor with the same sized one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The only concern I have right now is with my tranny. I have a 44RE and 5.9Ls came with a 46RE (or is it 48RE?) which is a little beefier. I've been told that my stock tranny should hold up just fine with stock 5.9L power.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*

Nice....sounds like a fairly simple upgrade.
Regarding the tranny......I would start to locate a 46 or 48RE. From speaking with techs when I had my 96 Sport with manual tranny, they said my 5 spd manual was a stronger and better tranny than the auto's in both Cherokees and Grand Cherokees.
Just a comment that stuck with me all these years. Not sure how true it is, but figured I'd share to make you aware just in case.


----------



## Isgro (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (Rob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rob* »_AEV Unlimited - love the popup tent!









I need that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

Well, Jeep's auto transmissions aren't really known for being the best out there. My tranny was in great condition when I submarined my Jeep, so I'm going to leave it as-is for now. I just don't have the funds to buy a new tranny at this point after I buy the motor. I figure once I toast it I'll upgrade to something stronger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*

What's the 5.9 and parts running you?


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

My old XJ
































Just got a 95 ZJ 5.2 no pics yet!


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

Found a lightly used 5.9 locally out of a Durango for $795. Only 56k miles! Other than that all I need to buy is a driver's side motor mount if I want to. Otheriwse I can make the mount from the 5.2L work with a couple washers. All the rest of the parts are coming off of my old 5.2L lump!
I will probably replace the coil, wires, and plugs while I'm at it. I'm also going to go ahead and buy a K&N FIPK becasue my stock element got trashed by water...


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_Speaking of pics, here are a couple from my ill-fated Moab trip:










Although now she may be getting the 5.9 treatment.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here's the Jeep I grew up with....too nice to wheel....even vdublover would agree....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Uncalm)*

few new pics: 
much cleaner than i like it







, but hey, it needed a wax.
















Representing


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (will951)*


_Quote, originally posted by *will951* »_Here's the Jeep I grew up with....too nice to wheel....even vdublover would agree...

Yep, I agree. That thing's almost too nice to drive! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (SebTheDJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SebTheDJ* »_Stock height, for now...Im planning on 3.5 RE and 31's










What year ?


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (eppy73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eppy73* »_

















For Jeeps like this I redirect you to the sticker on my Jeep.


----------



## Ben1.8T (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (85gti1)*



















_Modified by Ben1.8T at 10:03 AM 11-10-2006_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't say no!! '95 YJ, 2.5" RE springs, 1-1/4" shackles, 31" Pro Comp A/Ts, SYE, cv shaft, +more!
Some action shots from Rausch Creek:








No trackbars, no swaybar, still hangin' a tire!








This ledge looked even nastier from above! Only tagged the one rear spring coming off it.
















Black level trails with open difs and 31" tires results in this type of situation:








As does wheeling with a rig like this:
















All glass CJ7, custom built SOA w/stretched wheelbase, 14bolt rear, D60 front, 5.13 gears, Ox lockers, 38.5" Swampers, D300/NP205 doubled up, 128:1 crawl ratio, 304 and 5 spd coming soon.



_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 1:21 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_
...I wanted a Hummer I would have asked your sister!










A sticker saying that resides just below the license plate on the rear of my Jeep!








However, i do agree, if your Hummer hits the trails, it's alright in my book!


_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 1:30 PM 11-6-2006_


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Martinus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Martinus* »_
What year ?

1998


----------



## square (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

here is my new project


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
A sticker saying that resides just below the license plate on the rear of my Jeep!








However, i do agree, if your Hummer hits the trails, it's alright in my book!

_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 1:30 PM 11-6-2006_

Saw one of those @ a Show’n’Shine awhile ago, but our Club is more family-oriented, so I ordered one of these:


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (aaonms)*

Planning on a wash this weekend (when there is no rain) and bringing the camera along, so I'll have pics for you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lnoriel (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

These are my two XJs


----------



## MKIV_GTI_1.8T (May 30, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Here is "Big Yellow" traded my 04 GTI in for it. I love it, even though it is totally impracticle.
Here she is doing what she does best.


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (MKIV_GTI_1.8T)*

xj's and vw's go together like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## EternalSunshine (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (LowNotSlow)*

Couple pictures of my wifes XJ after hitting a deer.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (EternalSunshine)*

Went wheelin at Haspin in Laruel, IN today.
Got a little stupid in the early stages







But, even at 7.5" and only 33s I didnt flip.








Here is a picture of my dumb ass, trying to go through a ravine that was just narrower than my Approach/Departure angle:
































































































































Here is Jason going through a hole. He hooked up the winch before since he was the first and we didnt know how deep it was going to be. He made it through on the first try and didnt need the winch at all.
















































A few shots of some battle scars I got today sliding into a tree.
























:brickwall:


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Power5)*

Nice pics!
I've been looking at so many jeep pics lately. I'm truly excited to own one again. Its been too long.


----------



## kenney83 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Uncalm)*

AWSOME wheelling pics. can't wait to finish building my jeep.






















kenney


----------



## PulsiveDub (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (kenney83)*

wow a jeep thread! woohoo!!!

93 XJ with 5" custom lift. and NO SYE!!!(dumb move...)


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (PulsiveDub)*

Well.....for the time being, here's an old pic of my favorite Jeep.....sold 2 years ago.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

Alright...since I'm such a pic whore and I love seeing pics of Jeeps doing what they do best here are a few more of my favorite personal shots:
















































DOH!
































One of my favs








































Top of the world:
















Enjoy! Let's see some more action shots!


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*


----------



## REDLINED600 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (85gti1)*

I wish I could post up pictures of my ex 94 and current 97 xj's cause they were something cool. Unfortunatly everyone knows what stock xj's look like








Atleast I'll get to take it offroad next weekend when I visit my parents fot thanksgiving.


----------



## vwtuner4ever (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (REDLINED600)*

Nice pics guys!! It brings back some good memories of mine







It's really a shame that Jeeps are gas guzzlers cause I would buy another one right away!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vwtuner4ever)*

Ok....finally got CLEAN pics to post.........


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (GS Audio)*

Finally took some pics.
Hopefully not stock for long


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Uncalm)*

93 ZJ 4.0 166,023 miles on her now
electric fan mod
transfer case swap, was a 249 and i just swapped in a 242
RE BB 2in
Trail Master Shocks
15 in rock crawler wheels
just getting started, i am currently waiting for my RE 4.5 superflex kit to arive. cant wait for that


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (breandan)*

Did the electric fan help with power?


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (85gti1)*

extremly, threre is no more drag of the clutch fan on the motor. it deffinatly woke the 4.0 up. also another nice thing about it is that i have it switched, so when i go and do a deep water crossing, i can just shut them off. i will get some pics of the setup later today for you


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (lnoriel)*

Im SO hyper, I just picked up my project 97 4.0L 5spd XJ Friday for CHEAP. I will have pics later today maybe. It already has an add a leaf in the rear with 235/70/15" BFG All Terrain's on 98 ZJ alloys. Going to do another leaf, and maybe new coils or spacers in the front and longer shocks all around and ditch the sway bars to clear 31's until I can afford to go bigger








Here is my current 04 WJ Laredo, 4.0L, Selectrac, Terraflex 2" lift, 245/75/16" MTR's, OEM hooks in front, OEM skid plates all around, straight pipe bypassed the clean up cat to an OEM V8 Limited exhaust.








EDIT: Ok, shot some quick pics of the "new XJ" project. It has a pretty dented left rear quarter. I just slide hammered out most of it to bolt a newer used bumper corner on for now (making my own heavy duty bumpers in spring for winch mount, shackle mounts, and a swing away rear tire carrier) Note the crunched rocker same side, a little bit of rust. Also hard to see but there is like a foot long scrape down the right rear quarter under the 4x4 sticker. But all in all not a bad rig for a total purchase price of $1042 out the door with registration, plates, title fees etc, and it even has a good state inspection sticker on it and a half tank of gas


















































































_Modified by vdubster79 at 1:02 PM 11-26-2006_


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdubster79)*

pics from this morning of the jeep and the fan setup that i was talking about. the fan is out of a 93 ford taurus with a 3.8 liter engine, it included the fan, which is 2 speed and the shroud that is almost a perfect fit over the zj rad. cooling the vehicle is definitely improved 10 fold


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (breandan)*

I want.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Breandan, lookin' good! I'm glad you noticed a difference on your 6 cyl. I didn't notice a whole lot on my 4 banger w/the electric fan. I'm running an older single speed Taurus fan with a Mr Gasket relay/temp control kit. The shroud fits excellently, and with a 185* t-stat, the Jeep runs cool as can be. 








Look at all that room!!
(Sorry for the crappy low-res photo, it got goofed when the admin re-sized)








I also added an override switch for those deep water crossing:











_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 10:20 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

YJSAABMAN, thanks for the good words, it tough when you have so many projects going on at the same time. yes the fans helped out quite a bit, it deffiately took some stress off of the engine. i see that you have alot of room in that engine bay!!! looks like the perfect candidate for a swap


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Jeep Pics*

Here are a few shots of what i'm rollin' around in up in Ontario Canada.... I help run the http://www.krawlerz.com off-road enthusiasts club. Check out the forums if you want. All these rigs get wheeled. The CJ's are my old man's. The YJ and ZJ are mine.
1975 CJ-5, fiberglass tub and one piece front-end. SBC 383 V8 stroker with lots of goodies on it (400+hp/400+ lb ft.) muncie 4spd, NP205, six point cage tied into the frame SOA with 40 inch swampers. Warn Winch etc. etc. This thing will lift the front tires clean off the pavement.




1980 CJ-5, still beating on the original 258 I-6, T-176 4spd, Dana 300 case, 31" x 12" tires, fiberglass one piece front end and tub. Lots of mods to come to this thing. Dad built this jeep frame up when I was about 5 years old, been in the family a long time. Remains the same as it was then to this day, will be on 33's or 35's by spring.




My 1995 YJ project. 60,000kms original on the frame and drivetrain. Fiberglass tub right now. Have an SYE t-case, ~4inches of lift, a 4.7L stroker kickin' around here that i'm contemplating tossing in it or the little CJ-5. Gotta finish this project, it's becoming a garage ornament.










And my pride and joy Daily Driver ZJ. 1995 Grand Cherokee Ltd. 4.0L with a mint body and all the ltd interior options. 4.5" Rubicon Express lift, 33x12.50x15 Pro Comp X-terrains on Pro Comp alloys. JKS discos, Stainless header, Stainless Magnaflow exhaust (loud as all hell). Soon to have front and rear bumpers, fender trimming, flares, winch etc. Still in the build process and with it being the DD and seeing running duty all over Ontario (2.5 hr drive to visit the gf on odd weekends) it's hard to find time to wrench on it. 

Nice Ass shot next to a rock cut south of Bancroft...


And here's a shot of the gf's rig. It's a 97 TJ on 32's in this pic (pic's a lil grainy, sorry) now up on 33's. 



_Modified by Adam144 at 6:34 PM 11-28-2006_

_Modified by Adam144 at 6:42 PM 11-28-2006_


_Modified by Adam144 at 6:44 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (PulsiveDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PulsiveDub* »_wow a jeep thread! woohoo!!!

93 XJ with 5" custom lift. and NO SYE!!!(dumb move...)


meh ... it all depends on the jeep . mine has a 4.5 with a trans drop and its fine but ive been in a 98 with a 3" that vibes horribly


----------



## breandan (Oct 22, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (DeezUU)*

it all depends on the lenth and angle of the drive shaft


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Jeep Pics (Adam144)*

*Adam144*








I wish I had enough loot to have such rigs in addition to my Dubs







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Jeep Pics (vdubster79)*

^ funny thing is, no dub for me anymore. DD is the ZJ. Used to be the 96 4dr Golf Turbo Diesel. (<-long story with the bad luck on that car) so I went back to what I was familiar with. I owned a 91 YJ Renegade that was written off years ago by a taxi driver running a red light. Blind intersection, he ran the red and I T-boned him shoving my driveshaft through the t-case and bending the leafs, cracking the frame etc. Was lucky to be alright really. Anyway yeah, it's sort of just years of culmative jeep collecting in my family lol.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: Jeep Pics (Adam144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Adam144* »_^ funny thing is, no dub for me anymore. DD is the ZJ. Used to be the 96 4dr Golf Turbo Diesel. (<-long story with the bad luck on that car) so I went back to what I was familiar with. I owned a 91 YJ Renegade that was written off years ago by a taxi driver running a red light. Blind intersection, he ran the red and I T-boned him shoving my driveshaft through the t-case and bending the leafs, cracking the frame etc. Was lucky to be alright really. Anyway yeah, it's sort of just years of culmative jeep collecting in my family lol.

Im out of Dubs too


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

^ congrats!


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (Adam144)*

My 01 XJ Limited......................


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (20vTa4)*

Mmm, de-badged me likey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (breandan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *breandan* »_YJSAABMAN, thanks for the good words, it tough when you have so many projects going on at the same time. yes the fans helped out quite a bit, it deffiately took some stress off of the engine. i see that you have alot of room in that engine bay!!! looks like the perfect candidate for a swap

Nah, no swap. No need to go fast in the Jeep. The 4 banger's never let me down, it saves be from having to over-engineer everything else, and helps keep the rig light. I do have another one I'll be building a bit w/a Clifford cam and a little headwork.


----------



## dubiousdub (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Got this 2004 Grand Cherokee Special Edition, on Saturday. 
Too bad the Check Engine Light came on today. Code came back for o2 sensors in both banks. Should be covered under the warranty. 

















_Modified by dubiousdub at 2:57 PM 12-5-2006_


_Modified by dubiousdub at 2:59 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (dubiousdub)*

EDIT: I checked and there is a Tech Service Bulletin for flash updating the PCM for false O2 heater Codes with the 4.0L engine in 2004 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vdubster79 at 9:00 PM 12-5-2006_


----------



## dubiousdub (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubster79)*

Great. That's the exact issue for o2 heater codes. Where can I find that and print it out for them if they give me a hard time?
Thanks for the help. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (dubiousdub)*

No prob, IM sent


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (vdubster79)*

my old 00 sahara... I do really miss the TJ. We are thinking about picking up the new 4 door.








I have to make a for sale thread but I have some stuff still left over. (best top bikini w/no drill channel, best top duster cover, spare tire bike rack, detachable side mirror)


----------



## GlxJetta94 (Oct 13, 2005)

I supose I can play... Its a 94, w/ a 5 speed







FOR SALE ASWELL!.











_Modified by GlxJetta94 at 1:56 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (GlxJetta94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GlxJetta94* »_I supose I can play... Its a 94, w/ a 5 speed







FOR SALE ASWELL!.








_Modified by GlxJetta94 at 1:56 PM 12-18-2006_


Wow, I didnt know that body style was even offered with a stick...


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (evilnissan)*

Haha, yeah I sent him PM about buying it







Mostly found in late 94 and very few 95 ever came through in 4.0L 5 speed option. Roughly 1500 ever made IIRC.
-Jason


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

There was the odd 93 in there too that had it. But post 96 I don't believe there were any with the 5spd option.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: (Adam144)*

damn and to think i only found this forum just now..
oh well..here my old 2000 TJ with a 5" lift and 31x10.5's..


----------



## Exhale (Sep 21, 2006)

well, I never thought I'd be saying this... but I think i'm selling the mkIII glx for $$ for jeep stuff. it's becoming a sad sad world, but hopefully next spring i'll be back with a mkII 16v


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Exhale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Exhale* »_well, I never thought I'd be saying this... but I think i'm selling the mkIII glx for $$ for jeep stuff. it's becoming a sad sad world, but hopefully next spring i'll be back with a mkII 16v 

I've thought this over many times, myself. I'm pretty sure i could sell the cabby for enough to build my axles. But I just can't bring myself to it. The cabby is too much fun to drive and I've only autoxed once since I bought the Jeep 4.5 yrs ago.


----------



## VWbug1971 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

here is mine...just bought it about 600 miles ago, completely stock, never been offroad....that is very soon to change!
poser shot









Old Jeep










_Modified by VWbug1971 at 8:50 PM 1-7-2007_


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (VWbug1971)*

Well, I sold some VW parts today to fund my XJ project. I ordered new coil springs, poly spacers, drop shackles, Skyjacker shocks all the way around and will be fabricating everything else. I will be posting pics hopefully in the next couple weeks when everything arrives and I can install it all








-Jason


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubster79)*

Hey.....any of you guys running a 3" Kolak full exhaust, headers back?


----------



## mode12 (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Hey.....any of you guys running a 3" Kolak full exhaust, headers back?

buy 1 and let me know!
You bought those H4 lights from Kolak? How are they working out? My ZJ lights are yellow and faded, need a replacement set.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (mode12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mode12* »_
buy 1 and let me know!
You bought those H4 lights from Kolak? How are they working out? My ZJ lights are yellow and faded, need a replacement set.









I can't afford it yet.....still saving. Plus, my current system isn't even a year old yet.
I have yet to install the ZJ e-codes, but just from looking at them, they definitely look "clearer" than the US-spec units. The fluted parts are not as obstructive to the light as they are on the US lights.
I was planning to use that H4 hid kit I have for sale with these lights, but in order to plug in the ballasts to the light bulb, I would have to do some butchering of the rad support. Not something I feel like doing......
So, I am going with the best H4 bulbs I can find and calling it a day. I'll post pics once installed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Hope the 3" piping is for a V8 ZJ or WJ! Way overkill for anything else! I actually just fabbed up a new 2" downpipe for my 4 banger after crunching the 2.25" on a rock at RC. Definitely helped!! Smaller tubing promotes exhaust gas velocity and has brought back some of the low end I lost with the intake, header, and cat-back. It also dramatically improved part throttle response.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Yes....its for the 5.2L V8.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

awesome xj taken from NAXJA


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (SebTheDJ)*

SICK








Same color as mine, but mine's not all pretty looking and bad arse bumper like.


----------



## kryptonik (Apr 26, 2003)

i want that Xj NOW>


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (kryptonik)*

I am still waiting for my second set of Hellas to arrive, but here is a quick dirty pic from this morning.
-Jason


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubster79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubster79* »_I am still waiting for my second set of Hellas to arrive, but here is a quick dirty pic from this morning.
-Jason









That's sexy.


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
That's sexy.









Thanks, here is a clean pic from this afternoon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (vdubster79)*

Just installed one of my Kolak euro H4 glass headlamps on the Grand Cherokee. I had no H4 bulbs, so I have to wait till tomorrow to finish.
So far, light output looks 100% better than stock US spec plastic lens.


----------



## vdubster79 (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Yeah Jeep lights are never too great to begin with. I put H4's in the XJ, which was a slight improvement. I ordered the Hella 500 Fogs and Driving lights, only the driving has shown up, fogs hopefully soon. I can't wait to get both sets on and fully functional to improve night driving. I almost hit two deer in a 3 week span in November-December http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Just installed one of my Kolak euro H4 glass headlamps on the Grand Cherokee. I had no H4 bulbs, so I have to wait till tomorrow to finish.
So far, light output looks 100% better than stock US spec plastic lens.

Can't wait to do that myself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

Here's some updated pics.
















The last thing small animals see on a bad day.


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (wildcar)*

My new toy:


----------



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (dubiousdub)*

Here are a few pics of my other half.


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

My new DD. Picked it up monday, got it dirty ont he way home. Action shots perhaps this weekend.


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

drool


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudiRally* »_My new toy:

















WOW.....looks like its in great shape. Congrats! How many miles?


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
WOW.....looks like its in great shape. Congrats! How many miles?

155K, rust-free body, and completely unmolested by the PO. It still has the factory radio in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MT-Getto (Mar 11, 2006)

here is my winter beater......


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (planticus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *planticus* »_Here are a few pics of my other half.










Yeah buddy. My roomies Jeep is the one with the Pabst sign. Lol. Its a small vortex.


----------



## planticus (Oct 18, 2006)

Small world indeed, I noticed the jeep was from the boz.


----------



## save_alkaline (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (planticus)*

There's a Jeep thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I ride with power5, JDubya, jsnvr6corrado..
before my 31's 








the same day that aaron (power5) bruised his, I did this








post 31's and i have a 2" BB waiting to go on once it warms up a bit.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (save_alkaline)*

nice color, same as mine


----------



## save_alkaline (Oct 1, 2004)

*Re: (85gti1)*

thanks, i've seen yours on here at some point (assuming it's the one in your sig below). it looks great. i wanted to do black wheels, but i got such a good deal on my set of 5 with tires that i couldn't pass it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (save_alkaline)*

Thanks, everyone and their brother runs these black wheels around here but I didnt notice it till I got mine.


----------



## NeedSpeed (Dec 17, 1999)

My Cherokee, which was sold last year. On 6" of lift, 33x12.5's, Chevy 350/700R4...








http://i91.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg


----------



## NeedSpeed (Dec 17, 1999)




----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (NeedSpeed)*

nice flex, wish I had a SBC in my Jeep


----------



## THURSTON_HOWELL_III (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (85gti1)*

anyone know of any new 4door lifted unlimited pics?


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (THURSTON_HOWELL_III)*


_Quote, originally posted by *THURSTON_HOWELL_III* »_anyone know of any new 4door lifted unlimited pics?


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (Spd33)*

Werd ... just brought my JK Unlimited X home last night!! Can't wait to lift her!!!! 
CLICK for crappy cell pic


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (DeezUU)*


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (JTiberiVR6)*

i thought i posted in here? 
just angry at the jeep cause the stupid slave is on its way out again, even thouhg it was replaced a year ago with OEM.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (vdubstreets)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubstreets* »_









Ha!
I’ve been known to show-up @ a GTG in my Heep as well.


----------



## Ben1.8T (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_Ha!
I’ve been known to show-up @ a GTG in my Heep as well.

hahaha, I did the same thing last night


----------



## vdubstreets (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ben1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben1.8T* »_
hahaha, I did the same thing last night









well when its going to snow that day theres no way im driving my gti. i love that pic haha


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (planticus)*

Added another one to my collection


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Noice. Can't wait to lift mine. We're prolly gonna keep it mild and stick with 33s on a 2.5" BB. Took a better pic yesterday, too.... 








I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my Rescue Green JK Unlimited [X]


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Rescue Green = Sweet. Last year for it though.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Unfortunately, that's no longer true. DC decided to keep Rescue Green and pull one of the silvers instead. I read a release about it on the JK forums. The are still gonna have Detonator Yellow but Rescue Green isn't getting pulled. Kinda sucks. I liked the exclusivity. Oh well.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Id buy an army green rubi if they had one.


----------



## rabbit gti guy (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (85gti1)*

My new toy

































poor neon


----------



## CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (rabbit gti guy)*

I HAVE A JEEP WRANGLER-SAHARA EDITION BUT NOTHING DONE TO IT


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL)*

'98 XJ RE 3.5" lift and 31" tires...friend Rubicon with a 3" full traction lift in the background...
























I've only wheeled it once but hopefully soon I'll do some more...I've got osme toys from xmas still needing to be installed.


----------



## 92golfdisaster (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re:*

I have a 1973 CJ5, 304, V8. Can anyone recomend a 1 piece rubber oil pan gasket instead of the 4 piece FelPro? 








I've had a bad oil leak from the rear seal of the oil pan gasket, and I have attempted 4 times to correct the leak with the FelPro Gasket, but have had no luck with it. I have also tried different types of RTV but that did not work either. 









_Modified by 92golfdisaster at 7:04 PM 3-16-2007_


_Modified by 92golfdisaster at 7:05 PM 3-16-2007_


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (VDoubleUVR6)*

Im really considering getting another XJ, miss having the extra room.


----------



## 337Kevin (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (85gti1)*

I'm not really sure why the Gladiator was at the 2007 Toronto auto show. Back from the dead?
























And what I would pick up as a second vehicle. Or if work will foot the bill for an upgrade as a DD.


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: (337Kevin)*

I found this on here somewhere awhile ago. I thought I'd share.


----------



## 82rabcab (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (337Kevin)*

its been dead on here for a while, here is a pic of my buddies XJ


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_its been dead on here for a while, here is a pic of my buddies XJ

















Not much of the original XJ left there, hood, dash, motor and drivetrain.
Dave.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (VDoubleUVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDoubleUVR6* »_'98 XJ RE 3.5" lift and 31" tires...friend Rubicon with a 3" full traction lift in the background

The dog riding shotgun is a nice touch to that photo.
Dave.


_Modified by speedn16v at 11:24 PM 4-7-2007_


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (speedn16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedn16v* »_








Not much of the original XJ left there, hood, dash, motor and drivetrain.
Dave.

Part of the floorboard is original too.


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (speedn16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedn16v* »_
The dog riding shotgun is a nice touch to that photo.
Dave.

_Modified by speedn16v at 11:24 PM 4-7-2007_

LOL...yea he's a good guy to ride the trails with though he leaves alot of hair on the seats and his nose marks all over the windows.







But he likes it and thats all that matters...try to make the most out of life for the both of us. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (VDoubleUVR6)*

Last fall we found 2 small puppies in the woods, hungry and full of worms. I took one and my buddy took one. He still takes his everywhere with him. Mine got adopted to a good home once I took it to the vet to make sure it was healthy.








The puppy is on the floorboard


----------



## SuperchargedLSS (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_Last fall we found 2 small puppies in the woods, hungry and full of worms. I took one and my buddy took one. He still takes his everywhere with him. Mine got adopted to a good home once I took it to the vet to make sure it was healthy.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I bought an XJ a while back, It's a work in progress at the moment - hopefully I'll have some progress pics to share real soon, counting on some warm weather coming my way.
It runs now, I drove it, it's all there.. and it's BEGGIN to be turned into a Beast... I have some plans, gotta speak with the welder, and this thing should be a riot once completed.. 'trail ready' and.. classy










_Modified by SuperchargedLSS at 1:21 AM 4-9-2007_


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: (85gti1)*

85gti1, rotty pups?


----------



## Exhale (Sep 21, 2006)

brutal.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (sixdoubleseven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixdoubleseven* »_85gti1, rotty pups?

no, they ended up only getting about 20lbs.


----------



## race-shop joe (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: (85gti1)*

what do you think?


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*

Sweet YJ Joe!
Itching to get my lift on. Maybe this weekend.
New Jersey Jeep Association
Shameless plug.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Uncalm)*









Working on installing the SYE and CV driveshaft.
Full traction 4" flexarm kit comes Tuesday.
Waiting for my 33" spare and LOD rear bumper and tire carrier to come.


----------



## JTiberiVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_Sweet YJ Joe!
Itching to get my lift on. Maybe this weekend.
New Jersey Jeep Association
Shameless plug.









Not bad, April 21st, Savoy's is walking distance from my house. But I'll probably take the Jeep instead.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (JTiberiVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

My 92xj, 198k on it. 4.0L, aw4, np242, d30 up front and a d35 in the back. Relayed h4's, and hella 500's. Lift is bds 2" coils and aal in the rear. 1/2" spacer up front and in the rear on top of that. Bds shocks with jks bpe's, rear swaybar removed, quick disco swaybar links up front. Lift looks funny in the pic being park on a hill with the trunk loaded up with the old suspension parts. Wheels pictured are no longer on the rig. I am running cragar black steel d-holes, 15x7 flavor with bfg at's in 30x9.5. Photo sucks, I need to take new ones with the new wheels.


----------



## Don D (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

Here's my '48 Flattie I played with for a couple years. Just sold it to a kid who had to have it..

































Here's my '59 Wagon. Lots of plans yet for this old girl!


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (Don D)*

sweet







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

Here's mine, after a bunch of 16V's and VR6's, decided to go and play in the mud... 96 XJ with 4.5 RE with full leaf pack, 31 Goodyear MT/R's, Banks tubes, Airaid lung and Skid Row skidplates. Lockers on the way. Not cheaper than the VW bug, but at least I get to keep my licence now..........
Phil
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p9A-tY4u7o
















Don't think that'll buff out...


























_Modified by flyingphil1 at 8:48 PM 4-24-2007_


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Don D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don D* »_












Why are there 4 levers? Tranny, twin stick x-case?, what else?


----------



## Don D (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (Golfme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golfme* »_

Why are there 4 levers? Tranny, twin stick x-case?, what else?









The second longest shifter is a Warn Overdrive. I can split each gear on the fly if I want. She rolls down the road at 60 turning 2600RPM with 427:1 gears. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: (Don D)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Don D* »_










Cool Wagon! Time for a SOA and bigger meats


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (PreMier)*









picked up my first jeep last week its stock other than some 31's that 100% suck in mud. im guessing the first owner chose them cuz they didnt make noise lol 
this is my first adventure into the 4x4 world and hoping the jeep will be a reliable daily driver for a while if i dont go to crazy with it.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*

Yeah, good luck not going crazy with it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_Yeah, good luck not going crazy with it!









ahmen to that.


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No kidding......


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (flyingphil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyingphil1* »_No kidding......









sold my jetta because i put too much money modding it... dropped like 5 grand in mods my first month


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_Yeah, good luck not going crazy with it!









the way i see it is i just need to wait at least a year maybe two since it has 2 years remaining on the factory warrenty. so i can finish my MKII Gti project and then the jeep will get some attention. although i might do a 2"BB , some home made sway bar disconnects and some new tires.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_
the way i see it is i just need to wait at least a year maybe two since it has 2 years remaining on the factory warrenty. so i can finish my MKII Gti project and then the jeep will get some attention. although i might do a 2"BB , some home made sway bar disconnects and some new tires. 

ive got my homemade discos if you wanna buy them haha.


----------



## sixdoubleseven (Apr 24, 2003)

Just picked up my 4th Wrangler (had 93, 97, 95 in that order).


----------



## 9thgear (Apr 11, 2007)

damn that wagon is sick as hell..


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (9thgear)*

Any of you guys hit the NYIAS or any new car auto show? I was pretty impressed by the new Compass sport version (forget the name). Also, had a chance to look this over again…….mmmmmmmmm sososososos sexxxxxay!!








Also, anyone look into the new diesel Grand Cherokee? Numbers that look so overwhelming to justify the cost…….


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Any of you guys hit the NYIAS or any new car auto show? I was pretty impressed by the new Compass sport version (forget the name). Also, had a chance to look this over again…….mmmmmmmmm sososososos sexxxxxay!!










Looks more Mall Rated/Show’n’Shine approved as opposed to Trail Rated...










_Modified by aaonms at 8:53 AM 4-19-2007_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_
Looks more Mall Rated/Show’n’Shine approved as opposed to Trail Rated...


Well, the SRT8 is not your trail monster, that’s for sure. It can, however, spank the crap out of most sports cars and big name sport SUV’s.
Me likey!!


----------



## Don D (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_


----------



## pup (Apr 21, 2002)

Woohoo! I ordered my JK today! I can't wait for it to get here in a month or two...
Time to start looking for wheels and tires!


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (SuperchargedLSS)*

My brother emailed me these today. Lifted from another Jeep forum, the factory Jeep pickup. Hotness:
























Dave.


_Modified by speedn16v at 11:50 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
Well, the SRT8 is not your trail monster, that’s for sure. It can, however, spank the crap out of most sports cars and big name sport SUV’s.
Me likey!!









If, by “spank the crap out of most sports cars and big name sport SUV’s”, you mean in acceleration, yes it sure will – rain or shine, and that has to be a blast. Price wasn’t all that bad either. Decent looking too. 
Tommy Kendall’s show on Speed on this was interesting. Impressive acceleration, no question. Did reasonably well on other aspects of handling considering the weight of this thing. Ability to cart several folks and some gear is a nice touch, too. But – no towing ability?!?
I looked at one on Wednesday when I went to the local dealer trying to find a part for the TJ.
While I understand that to survive, Jeep needs to sell vehicles, I am disillusioned by the thought that some Jeeps are merely Jeep-looking and are not able to perform well in all environments (e.g.: the 2-wheel drive Wrangler). 
Oh well, if the new Jeep-lites (1/3 less Jeep than regular Jeeps







) pump money into DC coffers and allow for them to make traditional Jeeps, guess I shouldn’t be too critical.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_
If, by “spank the crap out of most sports cars and big name sport SUV’s”, you mean in acceleration, yes it sure will – rain or shine, and that has to be a blast. Price wasn’t all that bad either. Decent looking too. 
Tommy Kendall’s show on Speed on this was interesting. Impressive acceleration, no question. Did reasonably well on other aspects of handling considering the weight of this thing. Ability to cart several folks and some gear is a nice touch, too. But – no towing ability?!?
I looked at one on Wednesday when I went to the local dealer trying to find a part for the TJ.
While I understand that to survive, Jeep needs to sell vehicles, I am disillusioned by the thought that some Jeeps are merely Jeep-looking and are not able to perform well in all environments (e.g.: the 2-wheel drive Wrangler). 
Oh well, if the new Jeep-lites (1/3 less Jeep than regular Jeeps







) pump money into DC coffers and allow for them to make traditional Jeeps, guess I shouldn’t be too critical.









Really? Towing ability is bad? I had no idea. I guess the agressive front end, big wheels, and viscious sounding exhaust mesmerized me.
Thinking about it now, how the heck would you tow something anyway since the exhaust is center exit?


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Sorry to bump but someone PM'd me about a detachable side mirror for the TJ and its past the 7 day 'tex holding period.








(i also have a bikini w/no drill header and duster cover, tan that ~matches sahara)


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: (rich!)*


----------



## theblur (Sep 14, 2000)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_
Well, the SRT8 is not your trail monster, that’s for sure. It can, however, spank the crap out of most sports cars and big name *sport SUV’s.*
Me likey!!









an ssuv? sport sport utility vehicle? hmm that's new.


----------



## Ballo1000 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Newbie here here's my Grand


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (Ballo1000)*

took some flexy pics lastnight
Getting an addition on the front of my house and saw this pile of dirt as a photo opp.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Few pics from the NJJA meet and greet last Saturday.


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

driveway shots virgin :









No longer virgin, in any sense of the word, works hard sleeps wet







:


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (youngvw)*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (wolfy19)*

Anybody looking to buy a TJ ? Be putting mine on the market soon. 2" BB and 31x10.50s. Low Mileage, hard/soft tops, warranty.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Here is My TJ the day I picked it up
(1418 miles)


----------



## rabbit gti guy (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (g60vwr)*

















checkin out the flex
http://s5.photobucket.com/albu...6.flv
mudding
http://s5.photobucket.com/albu...0.flv

_Modified by rabbit gti guy at 11:33 AM 5-29-2007_

_Modified by rabbit gti guy at 11:58 AM 5-29-2007_


_Modified by rabbit gti guy at 12:00 PM 5-29-2007_


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (Ballo1000)*

Latest pics...


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

Just spotted this on the JK forum!! 
JK Sahara on double deuces!!! BLANG BLANG!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

picked this up about 2 months ago bone stock.


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_picked this up about 2 months ago bone stock.


























what lift and tires are on your jeep?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Black86GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black86GTI* »_

what lift and tires are on your jeep? 


33x1250x15 Pro comp mud terrains
4" Full traction flexarm


----------



## BillyD (May 7, 2000)

*Re: (theblur)*

My 1983 Jeep CJ-8.
258 w/ 4.0L head. I have the parts for MPFI ready to be put on sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (BillyD)*

/\ WINNER!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (DeezUU)*

Selling mine if anyone is interested


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Finally got some tires on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_Finally got some tires on.



sick. i love it.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

nice


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (theblur)*

From my local cruise nights a couple weeks ago. It was very nice to see somthing besides the usual muscle cars:
























And I saw this at my son's baseball picnic today


----------



## pup (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re:*

Finally got my new Wrangler!
2007 2 Door X
6 Speed
Rear Locker 
Electronic Disconnecting Swaybar
Little tires that will soon be gone...


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: Re: (pup)*

What was the price on that? Its almost exactly what I want, with the addition of 4:10 gears.


----------



## pup (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_What was the price on that? Its almost exactly what I want, with the addition of 4:10 gears.

It stickers for $24,055. I got it with a DCX employee discount, so it ended up at ~$21,500 plus tax. 
It's kind of stripped in regards to conveniences though...
C-Package (includes A/C, console, fabric seats (in lieu of vinyl))
6 Speed
Freedom Top
Rear Locker (which includes the 4.10 gear)
Electronic Disconnecting Swaybar
Infinity Stereo
Trailer Package 
NO power, NO cruise
I have also read that the 4.10 gears are going away on the X and Saharas for 2008 (replaced by a 3.73), and they will only be available on the Rubicons.
I love the thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: (pup)*

pup: nice rig.
IMHO – cloth is the more comfortable way to go on interiors. I put a decent set of cloth seat covers over the cloth seats. Toss the covers in the wash a couple times a year and Scotch Guard them afterwards. 
One thing though – our Florida winters are kinda harsh (







) and the seats will sometimes cause static electricity shock. I found a quick spray of Static Guard stops the problem for while.
Good luck & enjoy!


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Re: (aaonms)*


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (race-shop joe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *race-shop joe* »_what do you think?










im thinking you paid too much for shackles that arent working correctly


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

a few


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

2" Budget Boost installed:








Next project: Bendix ABS removal


----------



## Ash Backwards GTI (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*

Don't remember if I posted here so... 
Post install, Pre trimming
Iron Rock Offroad 4.5" Lift and some Yokohama Geolander A/T +2's
Also a Dodge Caravan power steering cooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 4westdan (Jun 28, 2007)

*Jeep Compass - A Jeep for girls?*

check out the review of the Jeep Compass at ukcarnews.com
http://www.ukcarnews.com/roadtest.php?show=44


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudiRally* »_2" Budget Boost installed:









nice stance. nice tires too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## razex (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (razex)*

Finally got the trimming and whatnot done and tested it out with the swaybar disconnected across the street. Still trying to find some time to actually go wheeling.


----------



## niels.d (Dec 26, 2004)

How cheap are good condition early model TJs going for now a days out of curiosity.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (niels.d)*

Finally christened her with some mud


----------



## Horty (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

Oh **** Rich you have a jeep too. where did you go? that looks like fun and I kinda have to christen mine as well. 
really bad pic behind my car. 

















trail pics to follow hopefully


_Modified by Horty at 1:07 PM 8-7-2007_


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: (vdubster79)*


----------



## Paul R Harley (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*

Jeep = Dude Buggy
BroncoII Owns all!!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_









ok that pic is really nice....


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## DetailJohnny (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

I got inspired to work on my jeep after seeing this thread. ITs been sitting since April of this yr. Here's a pic


----------



## pup (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (diablo007)*

Finally got the JK dirty!!!







































\\


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

Some updated pictures of my rig:


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (Paul R Harley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paul R Harley* »_Jeep = Dude Buggy
BroncoII Owns all!!

Well that says a lot coming from some dude that drives a nasty, chromed-out grocery getter. Go back the street forums chochi.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

i'm in the market for a jeep... this thread makes me want one even more!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deezul (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (MoochsMalibu)*

We go wheeling up in SW Ontario, Canada at a few spots, otherwise we're finding new ways to park them in the city. Cheers guys


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (Deezul)*

A pic of my XJ and I from about a week ago:


----------



## VDUBRDAN (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (VDoubleUVR6)*

















I know, they aren't trail pics but they are the only pics I have right now


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

XJ owned 2000-2004 (rolled and totaled)








Jeepster 2004-2005








CJ6 2004-present (Stalled Project)








The CJ will be VW Diesel powered with either a yota or GM tranny and tcase and axles from a Ford (44/9")! The plan is for low COG and 37's, family expedition rig.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (Mcstiff)*

What happened to your Jeepster? Those things are sweet!


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: (vdublover)*

We have 47 flat fender willis project.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

I <3 jeeps.. I JUST BOUGHT ONE..1997 Purple Grand Cherokee Limited.. maybe ill post pics up later.. but it has high miles and needs to get its belts replaced


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_What happened to your Jeepster? Those things are sweet!

Sold what I could off of it and gave the rest to an other enthusiast. It had too many problems that needed fixing, even though it looked the part! A month after I picked it up I bought the CJ6, in retrospect I should have probably put the CJ6 body onto the C101 chassis and gone from there. Now I have a nice beefy steel frame but nowhere to work on it.








CO4x4.org?
What are you doing with you Willy's?



_Modified by Mcstiff at 10:00 PM 8-9-2007_


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBRDAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBRDAN* »_
















I know, they aren't trail pics but they are the only pics I have right now


That is NIIICEEE


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Me in my buddies cherokee... I want one =(
After my 240z project I might have to get one. This was my first time offroading and I had so much fun.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (CDub87)*

That sounds exactly like how I got hooked on Jeeping!
Went on a Jeep Jamboree in the Fall of 1998 w/ a good friend. By then, I’d been into the SCCA thing for more than 12 years and had never even considered off-roading. I had vacation to burn so I went along. Needless to say, I was hooked and ordered my TJ the next Spring.
The challenge is trying to keep active in both hobbies now!
Just remember: Jeep actually stands for Just Empty Every Pocket








Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## Collin16v (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_









great photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i used to take my dog 4wheelin' in my xj H.O. 
i think he loved it almost as much as i did.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (Collin16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Collin16v* »_
great photo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i used to take my dog 4wheelin' in my xj H.O. 
i think he loved it almost as much as i did.









Thanks.







At times I think he'd rather run along beside the Jeep to keep from getting bounced around, but he loves getting outdoors and running around the forest like a mad-man.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (Mcstiff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mcstiff* »_
Sold what I could off of it and gave the rest to an other enthusiast. It had too many problems that needed fixing, even though it looked the part! A month after I picked it up I bought the CJ6, in retrospect I should have probably put the CJ6 body onto the C101 chassis and gone from there. Now I have a nice beefy steel frame but nowhere to work on it.








CO4x4.org?
What are you doing with you Willy's?


I'd prefer a CJ-6 over a C101 any day, though I almost bought a '72 Bullnose a few months back (and still think I should have).
I don't post on that forum much, but my name is RyanZJ. I'm a whole lot more active on my Jeep club's section of Jeepforum.com.
As far as the Willy's goes, it's 100% original, and despite my urges to extend the wheelbase and build it into my main trail rig, I think I'm going to keep it all original. It's been sitting for 25 years, but I'm planning on restoring it as accurately as possible, with the only change to the electrical system (6v->12v).


_Modified by vdublover at 11:33 AM 8-13-2007_


----------



## xtonyx (Apr 8, 2004)

my 03 tj, 3" lift, 33x12.50s.


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: (xtonyx)*

^^^
damn... that's a perfect stance! i love it!


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_Latest pics... 










That building looks familar, 112 dump?


----------



## jeephog (Sep 12, 2005)

My 91 with 33x10's and 4.5 lift.
This was on Daniel in the Uwharrie Nat Forrest.


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_










Erockhopper??? or IMPOSTER!!!!


----------



## pm1 (Oct 3, 1999)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

From the Rubicon last weekend..


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (MoochsMalibu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MoochsMalibu* »_
That building looks familar, 112 dump?


yep...








here check this out http://jeepforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=416711


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

My new TJ, picked up Saturday. I haven't had a Jeep since '03 but have had 2 lifted YJ's and 2 lifted Xj's previously. You can see my co-pilot in one pic.


----------



## Eric16v (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (kewlwhip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kewlwhip* »_









moab rim right, optional at z-turn
















golden crack


----------



## jetrocVR616V (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Eric16v)*

My wife's WK
3.5 inches of lift and 32s


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (jetrocVR616V)*

I knew I'd see both those peices of junk on here.








(trumps my junk, though!)


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*i have a jeep now*


----------



## Turbo4Life (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: i have a jeep now (victorhfranco)*

heres a pic of my 89XJ..... looking to go with a built Ray Barton HEMI..... as of right now its got lockers 3' lift on 31's.... going with a 6" this winter and they some 33's and then its time to have fun


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: i have a jeep now (Turbo4Life)*

I put a deposit on this yesterday, and will be picking it up tomorrow...


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: i have a jeep now (vwk2)*

Here's my new pride and joy.


----------



## DetailJohnny (Dec 10, 2004)

*Any Central New Yorkers here?*

Just seeing if anyone from CNY is here.


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

Some recent pics


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

^^^so badass.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

Just picked mine up yesterday this is my first Jeep and 4x4 anything. I've been wheeling before many times with my buddies and their FJ's....
2" lift, 31's


----------



## amgtorre (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

1990 XJ
4" lift 
31" mudterrains
rear powertrax noslip


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (amgtorre)*

where is that


----------



## amgtorre (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

The area is called "Huaxtla" about 40 minutes north of Guadalajara Mexico
At the bottom of the canyon runs the "Rio Santiago" which starts at lake Chapala and runs west all the way to the pacific ocean in front of Islas Marias.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (amgtorre)*

man, there is a lot of eye candy in this thread







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*


----------



## vee'snuts (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif COOL picture's


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

looking for a jeep in VA if anyone have one for sale IM me or e-mail me at [email protected] w/ price, extras, year, miles..thanks


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

i finally put air in my tires... wow, what a difference! i also ordered some goodies from quadratec... i can't wait to start modding this thing!


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (evilnissan)*

my rig is bone stock and I love not having doors to open and close.
taken in Crown King, AZ


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I'm with you!
I NEVER HAVE MY TOP OR DOORS ON!


----------



## ltdnismoracer4 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

for all you XJ guys... my old beater








4.5 inches and 31s








6 inches and 34s


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm buying a 1993 Grand Cherokee







Pics soon!


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (Spd33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd33* »_My new TJ, picked up Saturday. I haven't had a Jeep since '03 but have had 2 lifted YJ's and 2 lifted Xj's previously. You can see my co-pilot in one pic. 










Update: sold the '00 Fern Green and picked up this '03 Sport/D44. Only rocking a 1.25" JKS BL/MML for now.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (ltdnismoracer4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ltdnismoracer4* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I got a '86 Jeep Cherokee back when I was about 15... here's how it ended up








Recently gave it to a buddy to use for parts on his jeep project... I miss it a little


----------



## GlxJetta94 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: (dab2000)*

Dont think I posted in this thread??.. But heres mine, 94 Grand cheeroke, Pro comp lift, 33x12.5 and its a 5 speed to boot


----------



## LSchenz (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a car this summer and I've narrowed it down to something with 4x4 and good in the snow (rochester winters). 
What is the average lifespan of a 4 cyl wrangler. I see a lot of them with 150k on the clock. How reliable are they when they get older?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (LSchenz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LSchenz* »_
What is the average lifespan of a 4 cyl wrangler. I see a lot of them with 150k on the clock. How reliable are they when they get older?

Don't do the 4!
My 4 is a SLUG and gets about 12-14 MPG...6's get around 17-19...


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (MRVW01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRVW01* »_
Don't do the 4!
My 4 is a SLUG and gets about 12-14 MPG...6's get around 17-19...


LOL...my I6 only gets 13 - 14 city driving.


----------



## TODDK (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (SimplyBao)*

I love xj's specially with tsl's! Nice heeps guys.
Heres mine. I sold this one, but I always have something to wheel, I do custom fab for off road, from full tube machines to rock guards, etc...


















_Modified by TODDK at 3:16 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## squint_91 (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (wildcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildcar* »_Some recent pics











Nice! What kind of lift are you running and what kind of rack is that?
I just picked this up. Still on the fence about what I want to do to it.


----------



## msams89 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (squint_91)*

Picked up a new ride on Monday night.
2001 60th anniversary. 38,000 original miles!!!




_Modified by msams89 at 3:59 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

here's another pic of mine... i went wheelin today with a buddy of mine...


----------



## CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: (vwk2)*

anyone in nj? i want to go offroading with mine


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL)*

Im so psyched! We are going to Rauche Creek Offroad in PA tomorrow! Its going to be a blast!


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL* »_anyone in nj? i want to go offroading with mine










You'll bust your neons.


----------



## Tanks#1FAN (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Tanks#1FAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tanks#1FAN* »_


----------



## Tanks#1FAN (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_









playing in the dunes in MOAB


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Tanks#1FAN)*

crappy pic. but im too excited to wait till i take a better one.. its at the rest stop on the way home from picking it up today...


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (Tanks#1FAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tanks#1FAN* »_










Hi res?


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

Sweet man congrats! What year is it? Mods list?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: (niels.d)*

Two of the new front bumper and fogs...


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_Sweet man congrats! What year is it? Mods list?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Its a 93, 6cly 5spd with 87k miles. I dont know much about the mods as I bought it from the parent of the guy who used to own it. I know its sitting on 33's has a body lift and rino lined floors. thats about all I know for sure. It has some sort of off road suspension, but im a complete noob to jeeps so really have no clue lol. 
Ive had it less than 24 hours..


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

That's awesome man.. now go get it stuck somewhere!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










I used my 93 cherokee to jump start my '00 golf this morning... I'm really starting to love this thing (and resent my golf a bit..)


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (dab2000)*

rubicon 07 meet



some other rigs


----------



## Mr. Joe (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

My contribution... My buddy Brian's TJ (stock motor) at a VW meet at a local college earlier this year. I was standing in the back


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Joe)*

These are pics of my newest Jeep...Overall im still a newb to Jeeps even tho this is my second one....I had an 85 Cherokee 2 Door I6 4.0...Now i have 96 2 Door....I loved my first was heartbroken the day i got rid of it...But fate has lead me back to Jeeps...And i need some guidance as to where i can go to buy some sweet toys for this beast 








Shes still a baby...








The Man...








The Beast








The Heart...








Spotless...








And its Green too...Best color ever








My 2 Babies...I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them








Oh yea its coupe too....http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CABBYGRLNOWJEEPGRL* »_anyone in nj? i want to go offroading with mine










Ill go... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Nice purchase GP!







2door sports are awesome!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_Nice purchase GP!







2door sports are awesome!

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_










can i have your cluster?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

You like it???
Im still not handy with the Jeep...I haven't had time to learn how to play with stuff like taking it apart and what not...


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_ That's awesome man.. now go get it stuck somewhere!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







..)

right now its stuck in my driveway..








wont disengage from 4x4... who uses vaccume for anything important anyway







. did some research and order a posi-lock kit and new shift fork... also changed the the serp belt and tensioner and will be cleaning out my drain holes by the firewall... hopefully keep my toes dry. 
Good thing is the PO herculinered the floors, but now i know why..








this jeep thing is gonna be addiction, i can feel it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_this jeep thing is gonna be addiction, i can feel it.









Oh yea...lol..I think the fun for the jeep is going to have to wait until the Jetta goes into operation mode...I need to get her done first..And then the Jeep madness can begin


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEZL_DUB* »_rubicon 07 meet











^ http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ^

and yeah, i feel you on that Glok, the only goodies the jeep gets for now are stuff to get it to daily status.. the bunny gets dibs on the fun stuff for now.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea the only i think the jeep might get right now is the headunit and system from the jetta all i need is wiring for the system and im good to go lol


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

enough talk.... more pics...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Morning bump for all my 4x4 buddies


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DEZL_DUB* »_rubicon 07 meet


i did the RockJock diff on this thing


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

Hey guys......look at this little RARE gem I found for you all.....
http://albany.craigslist.org/car/442104043.html


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Hahahaha! $19k for that?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_Hahahaha! $19k for that?

Well....it is pretty rare, and that one is model #5 in the production run.
If its well documented, he could get over $15K for it.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

I think 19k might be a little much...How rare is it??


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I think 19k might be a little much...How rare is it??

Well, when was the last time you saw one for sale used, new, or anyhting?
I didn't even know they made a diesel Cherokee till I stumbled across a thread on Jeepforum.com 3 years ago when i still had my 2dr Cherokee Sport. Those guys cherish that like we would an all original MK1 GTi with 10,000 miles.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

I didnt even know they made it until now so yea...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I didnt even know they made it until now so yea...

That was me 3 years ago....








Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't buy it for that money either, but one of the more hardcore Jeep guys that may be into collecting would.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Yea tru...I wouldn't buy it for that much but i would buy it lol...
I love diesel


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Well....it is pretty rare, and that one is model #5 in the production run.
If its well documented, he could get over $15K for it.

Rare, yes. But worth $19k? Maybe to some crazed jeep collector. 
I would sooner buy a $1000 XJ and drop a cummins in


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

I heard those things were terribly slow....
and yeah, Cummins 4BT FTW


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

yeah, i'm assuming that XJ would be for collectors only. 
At $20k, you could buy a CRD liberty, and have some left over, or be well on your way to a new CRD CG.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Those guys cherish that like we would an all original MK1 GTi with 10,000 miles.









i got all worked up just reading that...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Could lay some education on me...
What are all the different generation names or letters for wrangler and Cherokees???


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

-all cherokee's are XJs ('84->91), including the cherokee based Wagoneer.* 
-87-95 Wrangler = YJ
-97->06 Wrangler = TJ
-07+ Wrangler = JK
*America's "Liberty" is badged as a Cherokee elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Thank you sir...
Which web sites do you recommend to go to for some nice toys for our cars?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

start here: http://www.quadratec.com/


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_start here: http://www.quadratec.com/

Thanks for opening up another money pit for me














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Thanks for opening up another money pit for me














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


jeepforum.com has a really nice FAQ section. I found the solution (i hope) to my no shifty out of 4x4 problem there. I was able to find the parts i needed on quadratec, but found them for quite a bit cheaper on tellico4x4.com. that combined with the 10% off using code TNDEER (thanks google) and their cheaper shipping policy allowed me to get the posi-lock kit, new shift fork and hood latch parts, for cheaper shipped for all those parts than the price of the posi-lock kit alone on quadratec. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i also stumbled upon the North Jersey Jeep Club and they have some cool sounding events. I might check out one of there upcoming meetings to see what they are all about.











_Modified by JUS_GT_EYEZ at 2:19 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

You wanna go to one of those events together?


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

You can check out the New Jersey Jeep Association too...
http://www.njjeep.org/
shameless plug


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

Hey.....for general maintenance items, check thsi site out......good prices and fast services.
http://www.jeep4x4center.com


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_-all cherokee's are XJs ('84->*01*), including the cherokee based Wagoneer.** (identical to TJ coil frontend, leaf rear) *
-87-95 Wrangler = YJ *(leaf spring all around)*
-97-06 Wrangler = TJ *(coil spring all around)*
-07+ Wrangler = JK *(coil spring all around)*
*America's "Liberty" is badged as a Cherokee elsewhere in the world. 

the 'liberty' is called the KJ, also.
the Grand Cherokee is the ZJ (up until '01?? or whenever the bolt pattern changed to 5x5) and then changed over to the WJ.

aaand of course the early Jeeps are mostly CJ's


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

here you go. 
Jeep Model Year/Designation Guide (1994->2008)


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_You can check out the New Jersey Jeep Association too...
http://www.njjeep.org/
shameless plug









we went to the crawl for a cure- that was a blast!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Had the EXACT same one, year, color, rear side pop-out windows......but mine was a 5 spd manual.

_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_These are pics of my newest Jeep...Overall im still a newb to Jeeps even tho this is my second one....I had an 85 Cherokee 2 Door I6 4.0...Now i have 96 2 Door....I loved my first was heartbroken the day i got rid of it...But fate has lead me back to Jeeps...And i need some guidance as to where i can go to buy some sweet toys for this beast 








Shes still a baby...








The Man...








The Beast








The Heart...








Spotless...








And its Green too...Best color ever








My 2 Babies...I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them








Oh yea its coupe too....http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

G-Prime.....you made me go searching for pics of mine......here she was in her days of glory.....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

OMG dude...You just mad me cream my pants...Thats beautiful


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

lol i knew that would made its way into here


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (mavric_ac)*

Thats so awesome...We need one of those volkswagen lol


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_OMG dude...You just mad me cream my pants...Thats beautiful
















And you just made me shed a tear.......








I WISH I DIDN'T HAVE TO SELL IT!!!!!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

I never selling this Jeep...I missed the hell out of my 85 after i got rid of it....That one was a coupe as well only it was a carbed I6 with 219,xxx most likely more because to odo. was broken.....
I want my jeep to look something like that only with black rims...Did you just spray the tails and the amber corners up front?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I never selling this Jeep...I missed the hell out of my 85 after i got rid of it....That one was a coupe as well only it was a carbed I6 with 219,xxx most likely more because to odo. was broken.....
I want my jeep to look something like that only with black rims...Did you just spray the tails and the amber corners up front?

Yup....used some Nite Shades for the tails and corners. I had the H4 lights up front with a retro-fitted HID kit as well.
That Jeep was great.....ran like a champ!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

How did the retro fit go...Because i was thinking of either getting some Silver Stars for it and just rock that...


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_How did the retro fit go...Because i was thinking of either getting some Silver Stars for it and just rock that...

I had some regular D2S HID bulbs and hella ballasts. I took the H4 base (mount) from a pair of old H4 bulbs and JB Welded them to the D2S bulbs. On the headlamp housing, I removed the reflector that is screwed to the opening and then just installed the bulbs, ran a harness with relays, and mounting the ballasts out of the way.
Done!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

I would try that but im not to handy with stuff like that


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I would try that but im not to handy with stuff like that 

Its not very hard at all.....trust me.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Well im only in jersey maybe one day we could get together and bang out a set for my jeep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Well im only in jersey maybe one day we could get together and bang out a set for my jeep http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Let me know.......if you get all the parts, I'll be happy to help you install them.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Yea ill def start getting the parts together...PM me a list of whatever i need and maybe what you think would be best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

how big tires do you want?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

As big as he has on his old Jeep...33s http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

that green jeep has 33's?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I think thats what he said didnt he??? Or it just might be me getting things confused...which it most likely is


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Yea its just me being crazy...But whatever size tires those are they good...I dont want to go to big....That looks like the size i had on my old jeep


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

hmm.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

33s on XJ = 5" lift if you're actually going to wheel it.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

and an upgrade from the 35.


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Yea ill def start getting the parts together...PM me a list of whatever i need and maybe what you think would be best http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

First, you need the H4 "eurolights" or whatever they call them these days. Basically, the clear glassed H4 version of the headlight. Next, get a cheap set of H4 bulbs. You'll need to dremel the 3 or 4 soldered points on the bulbs to get the H4 base of the bulbs. Get some JB Weld to use as adhesive for the plates on the HID bulbs.
For bulbs and ballasts, I would look up the user *henrylampa* on ebay. He offers quality used HID parts at very economical prices. You need to get 2 ballasts and 2 D2S HID bulbs from him, which he usually sells in kits on ebay.
After that, all you need is a pair of 30 AMP relay and some wire to make the harness for the HID's.
Aside from that, its not too difficult to put together.
So, your list includes:
1) JB Weld (any parts or hardware store)
2) Cheap H4 bulbs (any parts store)
3) D2S HID bulbs and ballasts (henrylampa on ebay)
4) 2 relays (any parts store)
5) wire (think I used 12 or 14 GA)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

Sweet...Ill start on that as soon as i can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubya337 (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*









Here's my Heep screwing around at a friends. Jeeps are the only thing worse for your wallet than women and VWs.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubya337)*








nice!


----------



## randall_bora1.8 (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubya337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubya337* »_Jeeps are the only thing worse for your wallet than women and VWs.









haha so true!


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubya337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubya337* »_ Jeeps are the only thing worse for your wallet than women and VWs.








amen to that ...

here is my TJ 8 months ago at 'URE' ... 1.25 ZJ spring swap and 33 1250 procomp MTs on 4" BS wheels ... they tuck in nice!!
both pics are in the same spot .. kodak rock in ure ... second pic, front right is about 24" off the ground .. blown ujoint, eaten yokes, limp to camp with a burnt tranny ... good day ...

















this is how it sits now ... im doing all the work in my driveway ... build in progress.... everything will be TIG welded by me.
HP D60 front, 538s, ARB
14Bff rear, 538 shaved, discs, shaved chunk
3 link / panhard front, 4 link rear
2.5 x 18" rear coilovers
2.5 x 14" front coilovers
stretched 20"
4" of bump, the rest is all droop ...
no more than 4" overall lift from factory spec
40" sticky creepies
1" Body lift, 2" motor mount lift, completely flat skid.

33s on it now .. so you can see how much room the fender trim gave me ... flat fendered, raised the fenders 3.5", cut 3.5" out of the hood .. trimmed fenders to hood line. rear will be cut to match


















_Modified by affende at 6:03 AM 11-11-2007_


_Modified by affende at 6:07 AM 11-11-2007_


----------



## Vdubya337 (May 27, 2002)

Will you be street driving much with the three link?
Your build plans look top notch....you still running a 231? 231 with 4:1 kit?


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (Vdubya337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubya337* »_Will you be street driving much with the three link?
Your build plans look top notch....you still running a 231? 231 with 4:1 kit?

sorry .. typo ... 3 link w/ panhard.
yes it will be street driven .. for the street im going to run a hmmwv tire in the 37" flvor .. i ahte the 36" tread design
for the time beign the drivetrain will remain stock .. 4.0, tf999, 231 .... eventually i will swap in an ax15 and a 241 ... if i hit the lottery it will get a BB 502 and some arrangement of transmission with an atlas hanging off the back


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (affende)*

Just picked this XJ up, actaully got the polo at the same time. It came with a 4.5 lift and 31s. I will probably be getting new tires soon and doing some other odds and ends. For right now just working on cleaning it up and sorting out little problems.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

wow 
whatta combo! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weirdvw (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (DEZL_DUB)*

LOL I like the plates on the " Marco polo " the Heep is sweet too


----------



## Golfme (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (victorhfranco)*

























































Check out the Cayenne - We saw this guy do like 55mph on the dirt and powerslide into a concrete boulder hidden in the brush. 
































Backyard fun








Father's old trailblazer http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
















































Painted Hardtop








































The End


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (Golfme)*

^thats a lot of red x's..








getting my jeep ready for snow.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Posi-lock 1 POS vac system 0


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

I might pick up some rims and tires and maybe a lift in the next few weeks


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I might pick up some rims and tires and maybe a lift in the next few weeks


competition compound Maxxis Creepy Crawlers!!!!!!!
sticks to rocks like **** on velcroe.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (affende)*

anyone running truxus mt tires?


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

I almost bought a set. Couple guys I know run them with no complaints.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

Anyone have a sweet sounding exhaust on their 4.0s? Im thinking about getting one put on or making a custom one


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

not a bad place to start...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3438643


----------



## Vdubya337 (May 27, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

I don't know if everyone would consider it sweet sounding....but it ain't bad! This video captures the sound pretty well, even though I really don't get on it hard (maybe 3500rpm or so). The exhaust is a spintech muffler with 2.5" mandrel tube from the header back. mid cat (resonator?) removed, both sets of header pipe cats still in factory manifold.
And sorry about the cursing, bad driving and display of bad temper in advance







It wasn't my day








http://s52.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv

_Modified by Vdubya337 at 9:46 PM 11-23-2007_


_Modified by Vdubya337 at 9:48 PM 11-23-2007_


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only*


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)

*Re: (GS Audio)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS Audio* »_Hey.....for general maintenance items, check thsi site out......good prices and fast services.
http://www.jeep4x4center.com


I used to work there.
Unless you know what you're looking for by part number, I'd shop elsewhere. I was the only person there that actually owned a Jeep.
They do have some decent prices though.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (DIAF)*

bump


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

i different taste of a Jeep


----------



## simmersm (Jul 27, 2007)

wow... them sure are some big wheels... and tiny tires... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
other than that, nice jeep... needs a 5 in lift and 33X12.50s and you'll be good to go


_Modified by simmersm at 11:36 AM 12-6-2007_


----------



## bax101 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (simmersm)*

i dont know if this video is a repost but i dont care. These guys try to kill this jeep but it just wont die. 
http://www.break.com/index/how....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (bax101)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bax101* »_i dont know if this video is a repost but i dont care. These guys try to kill this jeep but it just wont die. 
http://www.break.com/index/how....html
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats an XJ for ya.


----------



## stkshftgti (Oct 11, 2005)

Already put these in the photo forum, but this thread is screaming for it.
1.








2.








3.








4.








5.








6.








7.








8.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*

Nice pics!
However the stock size spare = lame


----------



## Trixy (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

I'm thinking of picking a jeep up, not sure yet if it will be a grand or classic cherokee


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

nice looking jeep. and i have a very similar carhartt jacket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

Some updated pics of my xj
















(WWJCD...What would Johnny Cash Do?)
Custom sub install


----------



## irishdub22 (Jul 31, 2004)

*Mine.*

Its for sale too......
I am gonna miss her!










If your interested here is the FS link

http://portland.craigslist.org....html


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: Mine. (irishdub22)*


----------



## DimceR32 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (stkshftgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stkshftgti* »_
7.











35's?

What size Rim?


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Mine. (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*

My 93








Had to take the wheels off to power wash the mud off of them haha. i couldnt go over 60mph without the thing shaking the life out of me


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Mine. (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Mine. (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_
i couldnt go over 60mph without the thing shaking the life out of me


I have the same problem right now, but my wheels are clean...
32s w/ a 10 year old blown out steering stabilizer FTL








Please Santa, please


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Modified by vwk2 at 9:10 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (vwk2)*

she can wash my junk anytime...


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (VWAudiRally)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAudiRally* »_









Update:


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)




----------



## simmersm (Jul 27, 2007)

what the flock is that? somebody please tell me that is a photoshop hero and not a true special person...


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (vwk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwk2* »_


----------



## Jettarocket17 (Dec 29, 2007)

My baby


----------



## Jettarocket17 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## aqua_blue_pearl_g60 (Dec 4, 2001)

First Jeep stock:








Second jeep 33's 5" lift 4.56 gears front arb:








Dads Jeep before:








Dads after:


----------



## DetailJohnny (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Not sure if anyone is interested in this, I made some of these stickers for a local jeep club and if anyone is interested in these, they are 5x5 inches and they are $5 each. The colors I have available is black, silver, grey, yellow, orange, red & white. I will mail these out free by usps. Anyone interested, please send an email to [email protected]


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: Mine. (irishdub22)*

Recent pic I took that came out pretty good.


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: Mine. (wildcar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wildcar* »_Recent pic I took that came out pretty good.









I like that.. looks cool


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Mine. (g60vwr)*

before








after


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (DimceR32)*

im trying to buy an XJ or any Jeep for $6000 or under in NY...does any one know where i can find one for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (boostinny247)*

Try these guys: http://mohawk4wdclub.com/
Tell Bill Tarvin that Bob from Florida says ‘Hi’.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (aaonms)*

here's a pic from my first time wheeling last weekend:


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (boostinny247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boostinny247* »_im trying to buy an XJ or any Jeep for $6000 or under in NY...does any one know where i can find one for sale http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where do you live? I can find late model XJ's all day long around here for about 4500


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *Jade Wombat* »_









http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (vwk2)*


----------



## mcsvt (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (mk1g60gti)*

Picked up an XJ last weekend from some friends. I helped them move, they gave me the Jeep









btw: that's water from the rain under it, it doesn't leak THAT bad!
Current: 90 XJ 4.0L AW4 NP242, stocker then stock.
Plans: 3.5" or 4.5" lift, moderate tires, gears and who knows what else. It'll be fun no matter.


_Modified by mcsvt at 10:53 PM 1-12-2008_


----------



## nodubsubyluv (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## shortfusejetta (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! **GOT MY FIRST JEEP!*

I'm a MK2 guy, but I just got my first Jeep. I bought it from the original owner and he took great care- it's almost like new. It's a 2001 with 62K on it. The wheels are from a different Jeep, I'm not sure what year/model. Anyway I just thought I would post it up! Proud new Jeep owner!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Ironically, I live less than a mile from the plant in which my Jeep was built-- in Toledo, Ohio.


























_Modified by shortfusejetta at 12:08 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! **GOT MY FIRST JEEP! (shortfusejetta)*

That's a nice looking XJ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And those wheels are stock, and came on XJs.


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

sorry crappy cell phone pic


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JUS_GT_EYEZ* »_^thats a lot of red x's..








getting my jeep ready for snow.. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Posi-lock 1 POS vac system 0

























did u make it or buy it?> 
i made mine for my yj very simple that posi lock is way over priced


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Here's mine...


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_Here's mine...








g]

Do you live around cincy?


----------



## MrMaughan (Mar 21, 2006)

So this is my pile. '94 5spd 4.0 First time i've ever dealt with manual steering, and i love it!


_Modified by MrMaughan at 1:21 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (veedubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubbin* »_
Do you live around cincy?

Yup, Loveland. That picture was taken in Hamiltucky.


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (modular)*

Good on ya buds, we don't see enough of these new jeeps in the mud.
Phil


----------



## ::redjett:: (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (flyingphil1)*

Here's my new toy... 
2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Freedom Edition
29,100 miles








Quadra-Trac II 4x4
4.7L HO V8
i suck at taking pictures but here ya go..
















dont pay attention to the drops of oil on the ground that's from my old car

















_Modified by ::redjett:: at 4:41 PM 1-25-2008_


_Modified by ::redjett:: at 9:22 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_
Yup, Loveland. That picture was taken in Hamiltucky.

I'm in milford, I am getting ready to lift my xj(ill have some pics next weekend). If you head to haspin or anywhere once spring hits let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MT-Getto (Mar 11, 2006)

Current Photo


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! :redjett:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::redjett::* »_ 










wow I was so close to buy one of these before I got my Passat... Drove kinda funky, felt really loose and engine didn't feel right under acceleration so I walked away but damn it looked so sexy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! :redjett:*


_Quote, originally posted by *::redjett::* »_Here's my new toy... 
2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Freedom Edition
29,100 miles








Quadra-Trac II 4x4
4.7L HO V8










I didn't think they put the High Output 4.7 in the Laredos. I thought it was only available in the Limiteds and Overlands. Either way, have fun it. Those things are sleepers with that setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (chad413)*

Picture from our Crown King run. Pretty easy 2.5 - 3.0 rated trail that a stock 4x4 can make with a lot of patience. Modified rigs plow right through it. I was just testing the new suspension and tires.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*

Me last weekend destroying my tranny.....got water and mud in the tranny and that was the end of my tranny:


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (SimplyBao)*

2005 Leep Liberty (KJ) Limited
Bright Silver Metallic
3.7L Auto
Selec-Trac II 4x4
Towing Package
Finally decided to take some pics of my KJ. I traded in the my Jetta around September of last year and purchased the Liberty with only 14k miles on it for a awesome deal. (Got it from the dealer my wife works for.







)
Some dirty pics after a little light off roading I did a couple of weekends ago. Nowhere close to as off road as the above pic, but I haven't had it very long. I will be going this summer though.








































































I decided to clean her up...








Clean pics...
















































































































I have these ready to go on. I am going to mount them on the front bumper just inside the factory fog lights...










_Modified by 67Customs at 9:55 PM 1-29-2008_


----------



## chad413 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (67Customs)*

Can't go wrong with a KJ. They're capable enough off road and honestly just about as reliable as the XJs that they replaced.(Take it from somebody that works on them everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (chad413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chad413* »_Can't go wrong with a KJ. They're capable enough off road and honestly just about as reliable as the XJs that they replaced.(Take it from somebody that works on them everyday http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )
I love it. It feels really solid and so far, it has served me well in all conditions.
I have quite a few pics by serfing Liberty forums that shows that they are very off-road capable. Especially with a mild lift and slightly bigger tires. I was amazed at what people were doing with them.
I'm so happy that I found it.







I miss my Jetta a whole lot







, but I have found something else I love, just in a different class of vehicle.


_Modified by 67Customs at 12:11 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (67Customs)*

3 things wrong with KJs
1. they are seemingly always clean.
2. they seemingly are never on dirt.
3. too much electronic stuff to break. Wrangler models = the only Jeeps.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*

Wranglers are the only Jeeps?







That's a good one...


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdublover)*

eh, I'll back peddle on that one. I'll go as far as to include willys and FSJ jeeps. Cherokees (sans maybe the XJ) and others of the like really dont count in my book. When Diamler Chrysler took it, they ruined a lot of aspects of the vehicle AFAIC by including electronic this and that. Most people buy Jeeps for their utility and simplicity. Look in the JK or KJ and you get leather (easy to ruin), wood trim, and a lot of shiny parts. Not a jeep in my book.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*

Does your book mention anything about TJs being driven by cheerleaders?
I find it funny that your TJ and my ZJ have a bunch of smiliarities with suspension and drivetrain (except for you NOT being able to get a V8), yet you dismiss it because it has leather (easier to clean than fabric) and "shiny parts".
Apparently I don't understand your "Jeep thing".


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_eh, I'll back peddle on that one. I'll go as far as to include willys and FSJ jeeps. Cherokees (sans maybe the XJ) and others of the like really dont count in my book. When Diamler Chrysler took it, they ruined a lot of aspects of the vehicle AFAIC by including electronic this and that. Most people buy Jeeps for their utility and simplicity. Look in the JK or KJ and you get leather (easy to ruin), wood trim, and a lot of shiny parts. Not a jeep in my book.

Boy have you stepped in to something deep...
FWIW, the JK is a far better platform than the TJ.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd rather be a cheerleader than a soccer mom. 
At least cheerleaders can still have fun, get dirty, and not have to worry about breaking their shiny "afterthought" parts.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (duality)*

Do us a favor and throw up a pic of your cheerleadermobile. Better yet, throw up a pic of your cheerleadermobile being wheeled!!!


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdublover)*

sixth post from the top of this page.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (duality)*

My bad. I must have glanced past it looking for Jeeps on something other than a dirt road...


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (vdublover)*

sorry my picture isnt good enough for you, jeep god. 
We do an event here in AZ every 3 months called Jeep101. The more astute wheelers take their time to coach us beginners and inexperienced. They do a beginner course 3.0 trail, a moderate 4.0 , and an extreme 4.5 trail. The only vehicles that could not make it up the beginner were a KJ, WJ, and YJ. Only reason the YJ couldn't was because he broke a motor mount on the entry to the trail. The other two mall crawlers couldn't tough it.
I guess I should say I have nothing against mall cruiser Jeeps, I just don't think of them when I think Jeep. They are not nearly as off road capable as Jeep originally meant their vehicles to be. They are infact marketed as daily drivers and weekend dirt road campers. I don't think there is anyone that will argue that. The wrangler platform is designed with wheelers in mind, even the JK, which I would love if it weren't for the power everything.


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (duality)*

shut it duality you little cheersquadhoe








these guys will walk all over you LMAO , your battle is uphill now and the 3.7L won't help you climb it... I know because my dad drives one and it's worthless




































this describes duality the best:


















_Modified by [email protected] at 10:52 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (duality)*

Can't we all just get along? If it has a Jeep badge on it, it is a Jeep







It just may not be as capable as other Jeeps. We're all one big happy family















So here's another of mine after I got pulled out of the muck:


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

ouch, now you have to realign those lamps on the bumper!
31's?


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_ouch, now you have to realign those lamps on the bumper!
31's?


I have to realign the bumper. The previous owner didn't see fit to install all of the bolts so that's how the bumper got bent back. I've only had the rig for 4 months and failed to look to see if bumper was attached properly








And I need a new foglight. I broke that one......good times, good times


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (SimplyBao)*

oh yeah, and those are 31's....I'm running 31x10.5 BFG AT's and a 2" skyjacker bb. I bought the rig that way. I'm thinking about changing out the BB and installing an OME 2.5" lift with OME shocks. I'm also thinking about installing lockers on the front. For the offroading that I do, that's all I'll ever need.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (SimplyBao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SimplyBao* »_ For the offroading that I do, that's all I'll ever need.
trust me... its not.
you get the lockers then you will want stronger axles once you start breaking yours. Then you will say while I'm at it I'll gear it, then you will want bigger tires to take advantage of the gears... it goes on and on and on.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_trust me... its not.
you get the lockers then you will want stronger axles once you start breaking yours. Then you will say while I'm at it I'll gear it, then you will want bigger tires to take advantage of the gears... it goes on and on and on.


LOL....I've heard people tell me that.....we'll see what actually happens....I just need mine back in working order before I mod it, LOL.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (duality)*

Well, it's pretty obvious that you're a beginner when you come in making the statements that you have. 
Like I said, my ZJ has more in common with your TJ than any other Jeep out there. As for a KJ, YJ, and WJ not being able to make it up the trail you guys were on, it's important to note that wheeling mostly comes down to the driver and not the vehicle. Also, once you get out a little bit more I'm sure you'll figure out that all the "mall cruiser" Jeeps can be just as capable, if not more, than your TJ in certain situations. No need to bash somebody's vehicle choice, especially when they are still driving a Jeep, and especially when you're a newbie to offroading.


----------



## BadassLilGolf (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: (vdublover)*

I'm just glad the XJs are being left out of this.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (BadassLilGolf)*

The SWB vs everyone else debate always cracks me up. I see just as many shiny pavement queen YJ/TJ/JKs everyday as I do XJ/ZJ/WJ/KJ what have you. Who cares?
I'm glad people like their jeeps no matter what they are.
However I am stillkinda mad that they discontinued the XJ and replaced it with the KJ. Mostly just disappointed with the IFS.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Spd33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd33* »_
FWIW, the JK is a far better platform than the TJ.

O RLY?!
soooo..is it the anemic engine, the way too wide wheelbase, the portly weigh-in or the overbearing 'Yaw' control computer that has to be flashed/and or bolted in upside down to shut it up that make it a better platform than the TJ?
Dont get me wrong, its a cool 4-door SUV but not really the offroad Jack-of-all trades like the TJ.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_
O RLY?!
soooo..is it the anemic engine, the way too wide wheelbase, the portly weigh-in or the overbearing 'Yaw' control computer that has to be flashed/and or bolted in upside down to shut it up that make it a better platform than the TJ?
Dont get me wrong, its a cool 4-door SUV but not really the offroad Jack-of-all trades like the TJ.
thank you. Someone who knows their stuff.


----------



## SimplyBao (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_The SWB vs everyone else debate always cracks me up. I see just as many shiny pavement queen YJ/TJ/JKs everyday as I do XJ/ZJ/WJ/KJ what have you. Who cares?
I'm glad people like their jeeps no matter what they are.
However I am stillkinda mad that they discontinued the XJ and replaced it with the KJ. Mostly just disappointed with the IFS.


ditto, like I said before, can't we all get along?


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (SimplyBao)*

Quit fighting about it, who cares. If you have enough money you can make any jeep a great off road vehicle. Heres mine with my new lift, wheels, and tires.
Sorry for bad pics, its cold out. 
Saturday evening:








monday evening:


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_3 things wrong with KJs
1. they are seemingly always clean.
2. they seemingly are never on dirt.
3. too much electronic stuff to break. Wrangler models = the only Jeeps.
1)They are purchased more by people that like a good street driver that can go off road if needed. You don't see as many dirty because they aren't purchased as much for it. They are still out there though. Mine is clean because I am a professional detailer. I take pride in a clean car and it is free advertising for me. So, after a goo off road, I clean it. Big deal. so you don't care to wash yours. If you think dirt is a great look, good for you.








2)See the beginning of #1. IF you can't find pics of KJs on dirt, the you are not finding the right forums.
3)Excelent reasoning.








Pictures of KJs being real Jeeps...
































































































































There. Some dirty KJ pics for ya. Stop your wining.


_Modified by 67Customs at 10:37 PM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_
O RLY?!
soooo..is it the anemic engine, the way too wide wheelbase, the portly weigh-in or the overbearing 'Yaw' control computer that has to be flashed/and or bolted in upside down to shut it up that make it a better platform than the TJ?
Dont get me wrong, its a cool 4-door SUV but not really the offroad Jack-of-all trades like the TJ.

Axles, diffs and chassis to start. The wheel base really isn't that much wider.
I am absolutely a TJ fan, I've owned 3 but I do think the JK is a good evolution.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Spd33)*

taken from the Jeep Jamboree site, even Jeep doesn't recommend their own vehicles other than the Cheerleader Wrangler doing their trails.
Every Jeep Jamboree is rated from 1 (easiest) to 10 (most difficult). These ratings are based on the overall trail, not just on one or two tough obstacles. Rain can increase ratings on all trails by one or two points. Numerically higher-rated Jamborees are more likely to result in vehicle damage. Please remember, every Jeep 4x4 is subject to inspection prior to trail departure.

1-2 Obstacles and terrain are relatively easy to navigate. In optimum weather conditions, some trails may not require continual use of four-wheel drive (4WD).	
3-5 Moderately demanding. Challenge for novice drivers. Obstacles may include: mud holes, boulders, and streams. Requires 4WD with 4-LO.	
6-7Demanding. Challenge for most skill levels. Mud holes get deeper, boulders get larger, and climbs get steeper. Requires 4WD with 4-LO. 

8-9 Very demanding. Likelihood of getting stuck is high. Mud holes may be deep and rock climbing is more arduous. Lifts and lockers are helpful. Requires 4WD with 4-LO.

10 Extremely demanding. Reserved for the toughest off-road trip in the U.S.A. — the Rubicon Trail. Requires 4WD with 4-LO. *(Not recommended for Jeep Patriot, Compass, 
Liberty, Cherokee, Grand Cherokee, or Commander.)* 

_Modified by duality at 8:49 AM 1-31-2008_


_Modified by duality at 8:49 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Spd33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spd33* »_
Axles, diffs and chassis to start. The wheel base really isn't that much wider.
I am absolutely a TJ fan, I've owned 3 but I do think the JK is a good evolution. 

they have the same differentials in them








D30, D35 and 44s depending on the model. The Rubicon D44 has a bigger U-joint in it but otherwise is pretty much the same thing.
isnt that much wider?! The JK is basically 'full width' (btw calling something 'full width' to people that build axles will get you laughed at behind your back) axle width. The JK axle width is the same as F-250 trucks and the YJ/TJ axle width is similar to a Ranger. Thats quite a difference.


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_
they have the same differentials in them








D30, D35 and 44s depending on the model. The Rubicon D44 has a bigger U-joint in it but otherwise is pretty much the same thing.


JKs have stonger axle tubes on all models. D44s have more splines and stonger internals than the TJ44's as well.
The JK is only about 3" wider, we're not talking about 1/2 a foot here. I'm not really sure why we're arguing this. They are both the most superior off-road platform that one can purchase today.


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_ *(Not recommended for Jeep Patriot, Compass, 
Liberty, Cherokee, Grand Cherokee, or Commander.)* 


I would suspect thats due to the likelihood of body damage for those vehicles on the rubicon versus a swb jeep.


----------



## duality (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_
I would suspect thats due to the likelihood of body damage for those vehicles on the rubicon versus a swb jeep.
right, because they are not real jeeps


----------



## GlxJetta94 (Oct 13, 2005)

Wouldnt you guys just shut the **** up already? or alteast post a pic everytime you whine to eachother


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_right, because they are not real jeeps
The last line in your signature fits you REALLY well.
Keep thinking that all you want, but the fact is, it is made by the same company and by the same designers and trash talk the others all you want, but it will always just be trash coming out of your mouth.


_Modified by 67Customs at 7:43 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_right, because they are not real jeeps

Haha...you're impossible dude.


----------



## veedubbin (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (duality)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duality* »_taken from the Jeep Jamboree site, even Jeep doesn't recommend their own vehicles other than the Cheerleader Wrangler doing their trails.

10 Extremely demanding. Reserved for the toughest off-road trip in the U.S.A. — the Rubicon Trail. Requires 4WD with 4-LO. *(Not recommended for Jeep Patriot, Compass, 
Liberty, Cherokee, Grand Cherokee, or Commander.)* 

_Modified by duality at 8:49 AM 1-31-2008_
This is in reference to un-modified vehicles
_Modified by duality at 8:49 AM 1-31-2008_


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

Update on my YJ
Got new tires. 29x8.5 TSL's. I dont have the money for a lift at the moment and needed tires badly so i figured some TSL's would make my stock YJ a little more capable








And over the weekend I found the limits of my stocker. Good times








Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

Have fun with the road noise Chris


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

this was in at work today...the most offroad capable 'Liberty' ever


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_Have fun with the road noise Chris









Dude, it's awesome. I thought it would get annoying, but i've put about 2,000 miles on them already and it doesnt bother me
This pic is a little better....swamps are great










_Modified by ElLibroGrande at 10:15 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## MoochsMalibu (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_this was in at work today...the most offroad capable 'Liberty' ever

























There has got to be some state in this vast United States where that thing is street legal, b/c i want to DD something like that, maybe with a cummins 4bt.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (MoochsMalibu)*

Florida, or maybe Alaska lol


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (dab2000)*

Sorry for the newb question, but where do you guys purchase all of your aftermarket parts? Any specific online retailers that are really good? I _just_ got my Wrangler and I am only familiar with where to find VW parts. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Spd33 (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_Sorry for the newb question, but where do you guys purchase all of your aftermarket parts? Any specific online retailers that are really good? I _just_ got my Wrangler and I am only familiar with where to find VW parts. Thanks everyone!

No specific vendors but here are a couple TJ forums that you might find helpful: 
http://www.jeepsunlimited.com/...?f=50
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum...p?f=9


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_Sorry for the newb question, but where do you guys purchase all of your aftermarket parts? Any specific online retailers that are really good? I _just_ got my Wrangler and I am only familiar with where to find VW parts. Thanks everyone!

http://www.Quadratec.com


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*

or 4WD Hardware
http://www.4wd.com/


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

great vehicles, especially with a plow up front


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EnIgMa ’06* »_Sorry for the newb question, but where do you guys purchase all of your aftermarket parts? Any specific online retailers that are really good? I _just_ got my Wrangler and I am only familiar with where to find VW parts. Thanks everyone!

umm...come buy everything at http://www.currieenterprises.com


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

Wow, thanks everyone! I was half expecting to get torn apart. There was no FAQ though so I guess I'm safe. I appreciate it!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (ElLibroGrande)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElLibroGrande* »_Update on my YJ
Got new tires. 29x8.5 TSL's. I dont have the money for a lift at the moment and needed tires badly so i figured some TSL's would make my stock YJ a little more capable








And over the weekend I found the limits of my stocker. Good times








Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics

Want a spare? I've got a single with no more than 5K mi on it, like new. $30 and it's yours!! PM me!


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Any advice on getting a stuck TJ out of the snow? The tires are iced over, so I am waiting until tomorrow when they melt. We already dug it out so it's on flat ground and I just need to backtrack to the shallow snow (before it got deep).


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*

tow chain + another truck and/or winch.


----------



## speedn16v (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: (EnIgMa '06)*

Bring a few sheets of 2'x4' plywood with you. It will spread the weight out over the deep snow, and have better traction.
Dave.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

whats with those "light bars" with no lights??


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_whats with those "light bars" with no lights??









light covers.
still..looks like stuff ive seen stock YJ's do. not bashing, just saying.


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_
still..looks like stuff ive seen stock YJ's do. not bashing, just saying.

Just getting out there, enjoying the trails and having fun. We get a crack out of hearing the other people on the CB first saying "someone let the mall wagons loose on the trail" and then "holy crap, did you see that?"







Not out to impress, just enjoy.


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_Just getting out there, enjoying the trails and having fun. We get a crack out of hearing the other people on the CB first saying "someone let the mall wagons loose on the trail" and then "holy crap, did you see that?"







Not out to impress, just enjoy.

that looks like Big Fork in chatt ....
where are you located?

i guarentee no one is impressed with the liberty off road


----------



## affende (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (A1pocketrocket)*

they dont only have the same diffs ...
even the D44s are really just a d30 ... incer C's on the rubicon / jk 'D44" is all D30 stuff ...
only thing that is different are the u-joints (no strength gain) spline count in the diff (maybe 5-10% strength increase) and the offset of the ring gear ...
cheers, you have a D30 in a mask.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (affende)*

My 96 Jeep Cheerokee died its on page 11 if you need any parts call me 
732-619-0261


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_My 96 Jeep Cheerokee died its on page 11 if you need any parts call me 
732-619-0261

IM sent.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (modular)*

from TCL:
how to destroy a jeep
http://www.break.com/index/how....html
p.s. i dont know why they did this, but they did; enjoy


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (autopulse)*

I suspected which video this was before even clicking; an oldie but a goodie








The truck was no longer "road worthy" and couldn't pass certification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We call those "bush cars" around here


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dab2000)*

Yup, it's been around, but gives you an idea just how tough they really are! I had a roommate in college who had an '85 2 door Cherokee, turbo diesel, 5 spd. It ended up being the "woods buggy." We cut off the back half of the roof and the doors and just plain beat the snot out of it! Oh, it was so much fun! The old ******* guys were tickled to see a couple of young bucks in such a vehicle.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (affende)*


_Quote, originally posted by *affende* »_they dont only have the same diffs ...
even the D44s are really just a d30 ... incer C's on the rubicon / jk 'D44" is all D30 stuff ...
only thing that is different are the u-joints (no strength gain) spline count in the diff (maybe 5-10% strength increase) and the offset of the ring gear ...
cheers, you have a D30 in a mask.

actually, the bigger U-joint is quite a big gain in strenght. where do YOU see front shafts fail? the TJ '44' had the same outer knuckles as a '30' as well..same outer knuckles they use on XJs, YJs, ZJs, etc...
the knuckles themselves are fine but the unit bearing isnt the greatest.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

Well, Im on the 4th Jeep now
1st








2nd








3rd








4th









The last Cherokee is the new project.


----------



## fiatjeepdriver (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (85gti1)*

I took these pics this week and thought i would share them.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Sorry for the crappy garage pics


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85gti1)*

85gti1; Thats a nice history there. Can't wait to see what you do with the "new" XJ








fiatjeepdriver: Nice pics, looks like it was a beautiful day! I especially like the second image!
01tj: I wouldn't mind doin some open air wheelin in that baby







Get some better pics asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (dab2000)*

I have many more but those are the most up-to-date.


----------



## NeedSpeed (Dec 17, 1999)

Old '85 XJ: Cobbled together 6" lift, 327ci Chevy V8, Dana 44 rear, 33X12.5's, Rancho 9000's, etc...








"New" '96 XJ: Rusty's 6.5" long arm lift, 33x12.5's, Rusty's steering setup, SYE & Tom Woods driveshaft, quick disconnect sway bars...


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (dab2000)*

Well I sold the new XJ for something else
I have had it for a week now and here it is.
Before








After








Also have this but Im waiting on a bumper


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85gti1)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Love it!


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (dab2000)*

new pics


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Hey where is that? It looks like Hi To in PA or is in Sand Springs near Coopers? Good pics either way. Wish I could have made it but I'll have a hard time getting out much before summer


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (01tj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01tj* »_Sand Springs near Coopers

You got it. You should try to make the next one. Are you a member of JeepinWV.com?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (85gti1)*

"You got it. You should try to make the next one. Are you a member of JeepinWV.com?"
Yep, 01amberfirewv


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (01tj)*

oh ok. Im WV99XJ if you didnt already know.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_new pics










I see you added some Rubicon stickers to your X, too.


----------



## blakjetta (Sep 11, 2006)

heres mine:











_Modified by blakjetta at 9:53 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (vdublover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdublover* »_
I see you added some Rubicon stickers to your X, too.









Yep, the lockers still dont work though.


----------



## vw4lif (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Here's my new dd I picked up last night. 97 Orvis 130k and a one owner!
Sorry for the crap pics but it was getting dark.
















We'll see how long it stays stock...


----------



## sheets90g60 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: (vw4lif)*

Here's a few of mine. It's a '00 WJ with a Clayton 6.5" long arm suspension, sitting on 33' BFG's, and a 242 swap.
































Sorry for the quality of picts. (cell phone)


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (sheets90g60)*

My new(er) XJ
98, 5 speed, 4.10's, 6 inches of lift, 33's plates and on and on and on...








Oh and I took this this morning, on the 20th of freaking April!!!
Philly


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (01tj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01tj* »_Sorry for the crappy garage pics










Nice wheels - What are they?
As for flyingphil1 - That looks seriously cold.


----------



## RapidPulse1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: (flyingphil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyingphil1* »_My new(er) XJ
98, 5 speed, 4.10's, 6 inches of lift, 33's plates and on and on and on...








Oh and I took this this morning, on the 20th of freaking April!!!
Philly










Any pics without the snow?


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (aaonms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aaonms* »_
Nice wheels - What are they?
As for flyingphil1 - That looks seriously cold. 


Thanks, American Racing Sliders


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (01tj)*









in between driver/codriver changes at the Terribles 250 this weekend.


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_








in between driver/codriver changes at the Terribles 250 this weekend.

JEEPSPEED rocks man. 
Philly


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (flyingphil1)*

it was definitely a good time


----------



## kylevr6 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (A1pocketrocket)*

nothing special but eh...


----------



## pm1 (Oct 3, 1999)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (kylevr6)*


----------



## RapidPulse1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (kylevr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kylevr6* »_nothing special but eh...


















We all have to start somewhere


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (RapidPulse1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RapidPulse1.8T* »_

Any pics without the snow? 

You betcha buds, here it is with it's new bumper and winch. Look out trails, here we come!
























and one with my good buds Erik and I actually building it on site! Kustom baby...









Phil


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (flyingphil1)*

Flyingphil1 - What rear bumper setup do you have?


----------



## GLi8v (Aug 9, 2006)

heres mine stock w/235s lift goes on in two weeks RE2in BB









Here is my roommates 8 in Fabtech Crawler 37s ARBS


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (GLi8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLi8v* »_heres mine stock w/235s lift goes on in two weeks RE2in BB
http://i192.photobucket.com/al...0.jpg


Nice tuck. Are those retreads? How do you like them? 
Just installed 2" coil spacers and 2" shackles on my neighbors XJ. He is running 31x10.50 Maxxis Bighorns.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Power5)*

3 of us Cherokees went out to Haspin in Laurel, IN this weekend. Even with all the rain we have been having, it was surprisingly dry.



























































































































































_Modified by Power5 at 8:39 AM 6-12-2008_


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Power5)*

























































































































































































Only damage of the day was my rear tail light corner damage and smashed fender.


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

just bought another cherokee I had sold my 97 about 2 months ago.


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

my latest pic


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (slvrathlon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrathlon* »_Flyingphil1 - What rear bumper setup do you have?

Protofab. Nice piece of kit.
Phil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (flyingphil1)*

Mine:


----------



## GLi8v (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Power5)*

Yeah they are retreads. These Damn things grip like crazy and they are well built . The look a little weird due to the re-tread process but they are nice. 50 bucks a pop too. They also balance really well. It will tuck but they rub on the flares pretty good. I should be throwing the lift on next week that should fix it.


----------



## GlxJetta94 (Oct 13, 2005)

Didnt even know we were still kickin in here..
Since my 3'' lift was getting old I threw in a set of True 2'' spacers, new pro comp shocks,old man emu front stabilizer shock and some 33x12.5 BFG at's
before:








after:



















_Modified by GlxJetta94 at 8:04 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (flyingphil1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flyingphil1* »_
Protofab. Nice piece of kit.
Phil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice. I'm looking for a quality rear with the tire carrier. What did the setup run you if you don't mind me asking?
Any good pics?


----------



## flyingphil1 (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (slvrathlon)*

I bought the bumper from proto-fab, they specialize in bronco's and jeeps. Really good welds and he asks what you want before putting it together. Cant remember what I paid man, sorry.
http://www.protofab4x4.com
this is with the carrier open,








I made longer brackets, I tow a small trailer in the summer and need a 5000lbs tow hitch, they attach to the gas tank skid bolts.








here it is with the 33, they say it'll hold a 35 too.








cheers,
Philly










_Modified by flyingphil1 at 4:22 PM 5-27-2008_


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_my latest pic









Why, I do believe I have seen this rig on jeepinwv.com, yes?


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (modular)*

yep thats me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Here is a short video of us trying to get a stock Cherokee stuck. We succeeded.








http://s39.photobucket.com/alb...2.flv


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (dab2000)*

















So far it's locked in the rear, I've got tsl/sx 32x11.50 sittin' at home waiting for my IRO 4'' LA kit to come in, That I ordered like a month ago.







Hoping to lock the front soon.










_Modified by vdubpimpx at 8:21 AM 6-7-2008_


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

What do you think? Stock suspension. I tired to get up in 4hi at first and burnt up my clutch then realized I forgot about 4lo and it got up it sooooo easy.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

Nice!
The cherokee in my post above is getting a modest boost and one of these next week..


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (dab2000)*


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_my latest pic









Ok, got some new wheels and tires.....again


----------



## Drumdubb (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (Uranium235)*

4x4m 4.0 5 speed, 5 inch lift going on it soon 











_Modified by D-rumz at 9:18 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

So, we're having alot of fun offroading, it rained really bad and everything was extremely muddy and fun. We found this nice area with about 2 feet of mud and water and some uneven ground underneath and we were having a ton of fun going through it forward and backwards, turning around and looping back into it.
So we turn about and are going about 5-10mph and all the sudden BAM!!! we stop realllllyy hard and I though I just knocked out my front differential or my tranny. I start it back up and try to drive out and it won't move at all either way. We look under it and at first don't see it stuck on anything, but then see the stump my skip plate hit. 
Long story short, I had no gear with me to get out, we tried jacking it up and rolling off the jack over the stump but had no luck. Almost 2 hours later, when it was already dark, we had a huge f-350 TD come to pull us out. First attempt I had it in N and he just spun his tires trying to pull me, then I put it in reverse in 4low and he spun again, then we had 5 people push the front while I had it in 4low and we made it off the stump.
Lessons learned:
1.) WATCH WHERE YOUR GOING!!!
2.) BRING SUPPLIES TO GET YOU OUT!!!
3.) BRING SUPPLIES TO GET YOU OUT!!!!!!!
4.) Don't go offroading late so you get stuck in the dark!

Damage:
















Pictures we took at a different spot earlier:
























So now I need a new skid plate, and I don't really know where to look. I guess I should just get a better aftermarket one? I also want some bigger tires so I can get more ground clearance, because this would have been completely avoided if I had about 1 inch more ground clearance. I can't decide on weather I should get these used 31s for $150 I found on craigslist, or get a 1 or 2 inch lift and get some 32s.
How does this sound: 2" BB, 31x10.5-15 or 32x11.5-15, stock shocks, new skid plate.


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

2" BB and 31's will help for sure

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Lessons learned:
1.) WATCH WHERE YOUR GOING!!!
2.) BRING SUPPLIES TO GET YOU OUT!!!
3.) BRING SUPPLIES TO GET YOU OUT!!!!!!!
4.) Don't go offroading late so you get stuck in the dark!
I re-learned that the night after I got my truck lifted. Was cruising a trail that I had done easily earlier that day when I slipped into a rut and hung up. Ended up having to leave it in the bush over night and came back with a half ton chevy and some supplies the next day. Took a hi lift jack, a shovel, a couple boards, a tow cable and 4 guys pushing to get it out.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (dab2000)*

That doesnt appear to be a skid plate. It looks like the transfer case cross member.


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: (Power5)*

Dont know if I posted in here before. Here's my ZJ 4.0L with 258K on it. Bone stock baby!!!


----------



## TODDK (Nov 17, 2005)

*Re: (TODDK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TODDK* »_I love xj's specially with tsl's! Nice heeps guys.
Heres mine. I sold this one, but I always have something to wheel, I do custom fab for off road, from full tube machines to rock guards, etc...
















JEEPING is a lifestyle....








_Modified by TODDK at 3:16 PM 10-8-2007_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (TODDK)*

ive been avoiding posting in here since my jeep has a for sale sign on it...


----------



## DirtyRide (Jun 20, 2008)

Sweet rides, ill have to take some pics this weekend to put up


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*

Before 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_ 









After










_Modified by vdubpimpx at 1:53 PM 6-26-2008_


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*

Anyone notice the difference from the 1st pic, compared to the rest? 
























and some crzy mug next to us


----------



## jearp (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (slvrathlon)*

i just have purchased a 94 cherokee. put a 3 inch lift on it today.
cut the hell out of the front fenders. rolled the back lips up
underneath. Gonna squeeze some 33x10.50s under it. I will get 
pics up hopefully later this week of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to do 
some wheeling in it.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (slvrathlon)*

slvrathlon: Looks like you removed the black side strips??? Looks good.
jearp: sounds like it will be awesome when you get done.


----------



## jearp (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (Power5)*

here is a pic of my friends, he just order a rear driveshaft and slip yoke limnator. also he is putting 33 10.50 bfg mud terrains on it this weekend. he has them off his nissan. i will get pics of mine tonight.
took it in the woods a bit and tested the suspension. im loving it 
so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by jearp at 4:56 PM 6-30-2008_


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_Before 

After









_Modified by vdubpimpx at 1:53 PM 6-26-2008_

I love that look on your truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am slowly convincing my friend to mod his WJ, I will recommend that kit and 32's








I'm bringing him your pic on my thumbdrive tomorrow


----------



## amgtorre (Apr 28, 2000)

*work in progress ...*

replaced a 1990 XJ with this bone stock ... 1998








Suspension from my old 1990 XJ in the 1998








bumpers and winch











_Modified by amgtorre at 4:38 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (dab2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dab2000* »_
I love that look on your truck. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I am slowly convincing my friend to mod his WJ, I will recommend that kit and 32's








I'm bringing him your pic on my thumbdrive tomorrow
















Thank man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Heres acouple more shots from this weekend. ( a stick ripped my bumber off)


----------



## 83 rabbit 16v (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*

















2 from before i got it...previous owner didnt really take it offroading he said.








about 3 miles up a trail my front right brake line breaks
















at the top of the trail when i still had brakes

















its a 91 with 2.5 inch leaf spring lift and 32" tires i think 


_Modified by 83 rabbit 16v at 8:20 PM 7-8-2008_


----------



## quazar311 (Jun 15, 2000)

That's AWESOME.. the Jurassic Park jeep. 
I think there's a build thread on the internet for a guy that also built a replica of the movie jeep. The guy that built it also built Ecto-1.
http://www.gbfans.com/communit...rt=60


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

































_Modified by modular at 5:48 PM 7-9-2008_


_Modified by modular at 9:28 AM 8-10-2008_


----------



## wojtizzlator (Jul 9, 2008)

my 87 cherokee built.....
6" lift front with hp dana 30 w/4.88 gears and true trac locker
7" lift rear w/ a dana 44 geared 4.88
35's
custom longarms
brand new shocks(measured for a lot of flex)
durabaked floor
doorless removal mod
more....








before the new shocks(flexing on a 39" irok








































oh yeah its FOR SALE too!


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (modular)*


_Quote, originally posted by *modular* »_








Very nice KJ. Glad to see another one off road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (67Customs)*

i cant believe ive been on vortex all this time and never saw this part. i have an 03 wrangler as my daily. 3.5 re lift, 1" body, arb's 4.56's, full cage, ramsey winch, and 35's, with way more parts than i can list.
























on the way to my buddys wedding








at least i dont have to worry about anything happening to it, unlike the audi. im allways nervouse when i drive the car










_Modified by goody6691 at 10:29 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (goody6691)*

Nice rides.
Real tux, not one of those T-shirts, right








What tires are they? They don’t look like they clean too well when packed with mud. Is it just an illusion or are they worn?


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (aaonms)*

they were real bald truxxus mt's. i have mt baja claws now. real tux no shirt


----------



## btruby1 (May 5, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (goody6691)*

























99 4.7
2" BB
30x9.5 General Grabber At2
Flowmaster 40, K&N Drop in


----------



## nodubsubyluv (Jul 25, 2004)

lasted about 8 hours being this clean


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (nodubsubyluv)*

if i had the time mine would never be clean


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*


----------



## aqua_blue_pearl_g60 (Dec 4, 2001)

New picture, Spring Creek in the "Rock Garden" near Georgetown Co


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

















i'm looking to get rims and tires.. i like the setup your running btruby

my old truck.. i kicked the hell out of it


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (quazar311)*

My '95 ZJ.
I was out to Moab 2 years ago and loved it. It's really some beautiful country. I've also done some local wheeling at Tuttle Creek in Kansas.


















_Modified by Omaha at 4:59 AM 8-9-2008_


_Modified by Omaha at 4:43 AM 8-20-2008_


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice truck


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks. You really don't see too many lifted Grand Cherokees.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

figured i throw this up here..
my friend's old jeep grand cherokee that he sold on ebay
it was amazing


----------



## CraigTRD (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*

I just had to throw my Toyota in here.


----------



## vdublover (Jul 11, 2000)

Cute truck...


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CraigTRD)*

Uh, Craig - *JEEPS only* thread, bro







_Go start your own -LOL_


----------



## JetColorado (May 13, 2004)

*OK I'll play...*

WOW... I come back from a 2 year hiatus and the vortex is still going strong.. now with a 4x4 section








This is my Jeep J10 "Brutus"
After 10" lift and 38" TSL's








Moab 07








Spring Creek Colorado 07


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *watson* »_










Haaha... Shoream! I watched a guy in a Really lifted Chevy on 48's cross that water behind you, then turn around and drive out- back in like 96-98

You should come out to Bald Hill Tuesday nights. We meet up there then go to a local food joint afterward


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: OK I'll play... (JetColorado)*

Moab 07








That's the ish I'm talkin' about right there!! Nice rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wojtizzlator (Jul 9, 2008)

well i traded my jeep for this bike. week later we traded back.....cant live without her.....and today i found out my tc is pretty much blown and wont go into four wheel drive...


----------



## funkdoobie89 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (g60vwr)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wojtizzlator (Jul 9, 2008)

well i got the big white cherokee back that pic was a piece!


----------



## A Little Shady (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (wojtizzlator)*

two thumbs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wojtizzlator (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks man! im also buying a new np231 transfer case w/ a sye in it for 250 dollars. im trying to sell the jeep maybe to build my gti


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (wojtizzlator)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wojtizzlator* »_well i traded my jeep for this bike. week later we traded back.....cant live without her.....and today i found out my tc is pretty much blown and wont go into four wheel drive...[/img]

Time for a 3spd tc?


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (quazar311)*

newest flex pic


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (85gti1)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEazOY49cw0


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_newest flex pic









Looks good, where did those fender flares come from? An where did, you relocate the side markers?


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*

Flares are from Xenon and the side markers are on the side, just recessed a little.


----------



## Sandspyder (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (quazar311)*

































older pic w/o stinger on it yet
















































1995 YJ (body streched 18" at rear) WB 113"
Engine: 4.0L Tranny: NP435 4 speed
X-case: Doubled up NP203/NP205, 1410 yokes at both ends
Front Axle: Dana 60 w/ 5.13's, Detroit Locker, 1410 yoke, 35 spline outters, 35 spline drive flanges, GLO extreme diff cover
Rear Axle: Shaved 14 bolt w/ 5.13's, Detroit Locker, 1410 yoke, GLO pinion gaurd, GLO 
extreme diffcover
RE 1445 reverse eye SOA leaf springs
Rancho 9000XL shocks
42 x 15 x 16.5 Super Swaper TSL's 70% + tread 
Recentered double bead lock rims w/ rock rings
Double ram hydro steering
Tube finders
full cage 
co2 on board air
Tuffy center console 
PRP child's rear seat w/5 pt belts 
warn xd9000i winch
hand throttle
all kinds of nick nack...i.e. rock lights etc....


----------



## pearljam134 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: (jearp)*

They look really good with 33x10.5, my friend did that to his. I perfer a different route though. I just put 32x11.5s on my 91 3 inch lift cherokee, and they look sick. It fills out the wheel well perfectly. I have to get some pictures of it so I can post it.
My plans for it are:
Flares: http://www.quadratec.com/products/72506_800_07.htm
Front Bumper: http://www.quadratec.com/products/78006_80X_PG.htm
Rear Bumper: http://www.quadratec.com/products/12008_80X_PG.htm
Sliders: http://www.quadratec.com/products/13116_2X_PG.htm
Winch:http://www.quadratec.com/products/92140_009_07.htm
Now I have to decide whether or not to spend that much on body with 220k miles...
meh.
I'll get some picks up when I can.


----------



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (pearljam134)*

Friend's ZJ and my TJ in the back


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (CTPAHHbIN)*

^^
What front bumper is that?
Mine's the ARB.


----------



## Delux (Dec 9, 2001)

*Re: (Power5)*

just picked it up a couple of weeks ago. '05 WK stock as it gets right now


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (Delux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delux* »_just picked it up a couple of weeks ago. '05 WK stock as it gets right now

















Hey Delux, did you ever get the K&N drop in filter?


----------



## pm1 (Oct 3, 1999)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Some pics from recent trip to Rubicon...


















































_Modified by pm1 at 12:13 PM 10-26-2008_


----------



## CTPAHHbIN (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (Omaha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Omaha* »_^^
What front bumper is that?
Mine's the ARB.


trailready


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Got a few things done to the Jeep this weekend and heres how it sits.
Sorry for the messy garage pics. The fender flare installation really took a toll on the Jeep 
























Mod list or at least everything I can remember
engine; Rocket parts intake, magnaflow muffler, 4.0t.b. 
brakes; Performance friction pads
Offroad stuff; 4.88's, Super35 with Detroit, Auburn ECTED up front. OME HD springs and shocks with the trackbar relocator. SYE with Tom Woods Shaft. Adjustable upper rear control arms, Champion winch
Protection, AtoZ rockers and corner gaurds, Warn steering box skid, EMP gas tank skid, Tuff designs bumper/tire swing


_Modified by 01tj at 5:04 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (CTPAHHbIN)*

Thanks. I do like the TR bumpers.
Got a question for you early MK1 Rabbit/GTI owners. I've heard that I can replace my cracked ARB bumper marker lights with clear versions that fit on the lower bumper on the MK1 Rabbits.
Does anyone have a link or can I.D. these so I can order a set?
Thanks 


_Modified by Omaha at 6:09 PM 10-29-2008_


----------



## pm1 (Oct 3, 1999)

*Re: (Omaha)*

I went to Pick and Pull and got some ambers off an old rabbit. Fuuny how groing up all I had were Rabbit GTI's. Now I'm picking parts off of them for my TJ.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (pm1)*

Thanks. Anyone have a link to some euro-clear versions?


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

I just picked up a 96 ZJ with the 5.2 for $1500.00.. No pics yet and no real plans yet do to limited funds at the moment but do want a budget lift, some close to stock size mud/at tires and a heavy ****-off front bumper.


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (evilnissan)*

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## EastCoastSponger (Mar 9, 2002)

*Re: (Anniekins)*

check out this one.
http://www.jeepforum.com/forum...26455


----------



## 1lowscort (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (EastCoastSponger)*

Here is my 89 XJ. Had 238k on it when I got it. Paid 200 bucks for it. I got some 31's for free, lifted 2" it for 90 bucks with coils in the front and blocks in the rear. Bought some new shocks to go with the lift for $100, and some 15x8" wheels for $164 brand new shipped to my door from summit. So, without further adieu, my XJ.
Stock out having some fun
















Lifted but still not yet tested off-road








I seem to have found a little bit of mud...


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

*Re: (1lowscort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1lowscort* »_I seem to have found a little bit of mud...









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (Anniekins)*

Went wheeling last weekend:


----------



## mouse007 (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: (Omaha)*


























I sold her a few months back.... god i miss that thing..


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (mouse007)*

Are you guys hoping Jeep can survive this BIG Three bailout crap? I hope so...


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: (JediGTI)*

I hope so, but even if they don't, I still have mine


----------



## Markasaurus! (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (JediGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediGTI* »_Are you guys hoping Jeep can survive this BIG Three bailout crap? I hope so...

Jeep would be bought up, guaranteed.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (Omaha)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Omaha* »_I hope so, but even if they don't, I still have mine









right on


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (goody6691)*

That's the truth. Just got back into a Jeep……2002 GC Overland. MAN am I a happy guy. Today is the first day in 3 weeks I drove the Jetta since getting the jeep…….only cause I dropped it off for a full detailing.








I don't think Jeep will go out of business. Its probably one of the only profitable brands still out there as far as SUV's and 4x4's go.


----------



## iceracing (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (GS Audio)*

love it.


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (iceracing)*

My new to me XJ








1991 4.0L


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is my rock rig....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Delux)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Delux* »_









wow, GC looks great in white, especially with the black moldings http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (BackinaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BackinaCorrado* »_Here is my rock rig....









Details/specs?


----------



## dsimpso8 (Apr 8, 2008)

My 1995 Grand Cherokee
5.2 V8
Vortex Super charger
Doug thorley headers
3" magnaflow 
Crane Cams TCS-2 ignition system
Optima yellow top
35" Tires
6" lift
Clayton long arms
trail ready bumpers
Kevins off road sliders
on bored air 
Tera 60 rear 
Tera 50 front 
4:56 gears
Arb's front and rear
Warn Xi9000 winch
Piaa lights
241 hd t-case
Hydro assisted currie hd steering
center limiting strap
Jks quick disconnects
aquamist injection system


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (aaonms)*

97 TJ 
4 cyl/5speed
6" of lift, 37"Parnelli Jones on DC-1's
4 to 1 Tera low kit
custom front short arms
dana 30 w/Superior shafts and lockrite
9" w/Moser shafts and Detroit
4:88 gears
Bilstien 5100's
cold air intake & throttle body spacer
rocker,gas tank,steering box protection
Sahara flares
HD tie rod
winch,offroad lights
stereo system,CB
HD bumpers & swing out
Only 51,000 miles(mostly wheeling miles)
It used to be green and scratched up from offroad use, but I recently gave it a new look. Here are some pics of what it looked like before:


















_Modified by BackinaCorrado at 6:51 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (dsimpso8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsimpso8* »_My 1995 Grand Cherokee
5.2 V8
Vortex Super charger
Doug thorley headers
3" magnaflow 
Crane Cams TCS-2 ignition system
Optima yellow top
35" Tires
6" lift
Clayton long arms
trail ready bumpers
Kevins off road sliders
on bored air 
Tera 60 rear 
Tera 50 front 
4:56 gears
Arb's front and rear
Warn Xi9000 winch
Piaa lights
241 hd t-case
Hydro assisted currie hd steering
center limiting strap
Jks quick disconnects
aquamist injection system
































Absolutely beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love that mod list.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (BackinaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BackinaCorrado* »_97 TJ 
4 cyl/5speed
6" of lift, 37"Parnelli Jones on DC-1's
4 to 1 Tera low kit
custom front short arms
dana 30 w/Superior shafts and lockrite
9" w/Moser shafts and Detroit
4:88 gears
Bilstien 5100's
cold air intake & throttle body spacer
rocker,gas tank,steering box protection
Sahara flares
HD tie rod
winch,offroad lights
stereo system,CB
HD bumpers & swing out
Only 51,000 miles(mostly wheeling miles)
It used to be green and scratched up from offroad use, but I recently gave it a new look. Here are some pics of what it looked like before:

















_Modified by BackinaCorrado at 6:51 PM 12-8-2008_

very nice!


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (aaonms)*

Thanks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

i'm looking to trade my allroad in on an 05 or newer gc, problem is you can't find quadra trac II on the v6(rare option i guess, even then i'd prefer quadra drive...)
so what are your opinions of the 3.7L?
or quadra trac1?

would i be better off with the v8, or should i dip back and get the straight 6?


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

No opinion of quadra trac as I have never had any experience with it, but the 3.7 is a great motor and good on gas. I had an 02 Liberty with a 3.7 and it had plenty of pickup. Good Luck with your decision


----------



## dotkarmasutra (Mar 28, 2006)

thanks man, just seems like a lot of truck for that engine...


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (dotkarmasutra)*

I have used 05 GC LTD 4.7L V8. The car is an animal...


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (JediGTI)*

*Sold*








*Replacement*


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (BackinaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BackinaCorrado* »_


















Rauche creek?


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (g60vwr)*

Top is Paragon, bottom is Raush.


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (BackinaCorrado)*








[/URL]
 
Woo Hoo!!! Snow in Seattle. I love snow.
I get 22 MPG on the highway with the 3.8L, good little motor.
Plenty of torque with 4:10 gears.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Didn't know there was a thread for this. My Heep:








edit: used the wrong URL. Thanks for the heads up aaonms :thumbsup:


_Modified by robbyb413 at 8:29 AM 12-29-2008_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (16V Seattle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V Seattle* »_







[/URL]
 
Woo Hoo!!! Snow in Seattle. I love snow.
I get 22 MPG on the highway with the 3.8L, good little motor.
Plenty of torque with 4:10 gears.





is that chain's on the front tires only I see? I bet your transfer case love's that. I would take them off or put chain's on front and back if you want to run chain's.


----------



## TurnFour (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Chains on the front won't affect the tcase. There's not enough traction available in the snow to cause any driveline windup.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_*Sold*








*Replacement*

















Just a question about this... quite a difference going from a GTI to a Wrangler Rubicon. Any regrets over that? While I enjoy my TJ around town and for short hiway trips, I still drive the Audi more. I just really couldn't say for certain I would want to live with a Wrangler _every_ day. Hiway trips in the Wrangler are just arduous, and that's comparing it to riding long distances in an Audi many people would already consider unpleasant due to the modifications. It's just not made for long drives on the hiway. Not that you'd want it to give up the off-road ability for hiway cruising ability anyway. But I digress... I know the JK has more road manners than the previous generation Jeeps, but I mean just as it did with the TJ doesn't a JK Rubicon back that down a bit in favor of off-road peformance? Do you find days that you kind of wish you'd kept the GTI? How do you find it overall going from being in the automotive version of a cross trainer to the automotive equivelant of a winter hiking boot on a daily basis? I'm assuming of course you LIKED the GTI to begin with, that you drive on the hiway frequently enough, and that the GTI was your main driver, so forgive me if I'm being too liberal with my conclusions, but do tell.
I mean if you're looking for perspective I only ask because I wonder all the time what life would be like living with a Wrangler every day, and I am currently of the disposition that if I DID run one as a daily I'd choose the Unlimited over the 2DR as I'd want to be sure it could be a bit more utilitarian. I don't need to get a super extreme trail rig to have fun in Massachusetts and Maine so I can compromise and take a bigger rig... enjoy myself with some light wheeling for the X number of days I'm playing with the Jeep as a focus yet still have room for the people and gear I need when the jeep is just a workhorse to GET me to where I'm playing. You know?


_Modified by robbyb413 at 5:02 PM 12-29-2008_


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

Chains up front is fine. It's the only way to get around on 4" of solid ice. I have chains for the rear but didn't need them.
Bumper to bumper 7 year warranty that covers off road use doesn't hurt either. I've run chains up front on 4 of my Jeeps and never had any issues. You do have to move the brake lines out of the way on Cherokees.
Have to be careful about using lockers with chains (too much traction)but other than that it's normal driving in 4WD.
Regarding the Rubicons. 
I opted for an "X" model with the factory off road package.

Basically it's a Rubicon in sheeps clothing. 4:10 gears, posi traction Dana 44 rear end, 4 to 1 low ratio Rock Trac transfer case, 6 speed manual, full skid plates, hard top, power package, tow hooks front and rear, huge front and rear disc brakes, AC, bluetooth and 32" BFG mud terrains.
Comes with a factory 70K-7 year unlimited warranty. Covers everything but clutch plate, brake pads and lightbulbs. I was suprised they replaced my cracked windshield under warranty at 10K miles.
Only additional thing I can tell the Rubi has is the Dana 44 front, electric sway bar disconnect and electric lockers. And of course the Rubicon stickers.
Upside is I paid 16K out the door instead of 36,(yes, $20,000 less) Got 5K trade in on the XJ put 4K down and only owe about 8 grand for a brand new Wrangler. Payments are less than $300 a month and insurance is actually less than my Jetta was.
22MPG on the higway and climbs like a mountain goat off road.
Left some scratch over for an ARB bumper 8,000LB winch, ARB lockers, ARB 3" HD lift kit , HighLift and a CB.







[/URL]


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (TurnFour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurnFour* »_Chains on the front won't affect the tcase. There's not enough traction available in the snow to cause any driveline windup.

I was always under the impression it would hurt the transfer case. My mistake and good to know you can run the chains.


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (yota_vr)*

Well, yes and no. I wouldn't reccomend it for alot of 4x4's.
Some of the smaller tansfer cases used in the 4 cyl wranglers and Liberty series (NP231's?) probobly would not hold up for long with chains on the front. Open diffs will relieve some stress but not all.
Limited slip diff's will wear out, lockers can just break if you turn sharp on dry pavement.

It's probobly like putting 35" tires on a 85 Yoda with stock running gear. You can do it but plan on replacing axles and transfer cases every year or 2 and kiss that 5th gear goodbye.
The Rubicon Rock Trac's are pretty stout. They beefed up all the shafts on the axles, transmission output, tranfer case and drivelines in 07. 
I have to say the older inline six had more power and shifted smoother though. The new 6 speed is kind of notchy and the drive by wire throttle is slow to return to idle. The traction control has to be turned off to spin the tires around stumps and stuff in tight trails.
There's up's and downs to the new series.
Any stock 84 GTI would beat the crap out a JK in a drag race and the seats can't compare Recaro trophy's.


----------



## gti2.0016v (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (16V Seattle)*

I just bought this like two hours ago........I've ALWAYS wanted a Jeep since my dad had a lifted CJ when i was a kid. I finally got one







Up till now i've had all VW's.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (16V Seattle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16V Seattle* »_Well, yes and no. I wouldn't reccomend it for alot of 4x4's.
Some of the smaller tansfer cases used in the 4 cyl wranglers and Liberty series (NP231's?) probobly would not hold up for long with chains on the front. Open diffs will relieve some stress but not all.
Limited slip diff's will wear out, lockers can just break if you turn sharp on dry pavement.

It's probobly like putting 35" tires on a 85 Yoda with stock running gear. You can do it but plan on replacing axles and transfer cases every year or 2 and kiss that 5th gear goodbye.
The Rubicon Rock Trac's are pretty stout. They beefed up all the shafts on the axles, transmission output, tranfer case and drivelines in 07. 
I have to say the older inline six had more power and shifted smoother though. The new 6 speed is kind of notchy and the drive by wire throttle is slow to return to idle. The traction control has to be turned off to spin the tires around stumps and stuff in tight trails.
There's up's and downs to the new series.
Any stock 84 GTI would beat the crap out a JK in a drag race and the seats can't compare Recaro trophy's.

Ah ok understandable. Yeah I personally would never put chains on like that but thanks for clearing that up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: (gti2.0016v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti2.0016v* »_I just bought this like two hours ago........I've ALWAYS wanted a Jeep since my dad had a lifted CJ when i was a kid. I finally got one







Up till now i've had all VW's.

























Very nice


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (JediGTI)*

i have a 91 4.0ho xj cherokee. body is near mint and interior is even minter (if its even a word) . i want to do a small lift to give it a better stance. this is my daily and my dub is the project. so i want to keep it subtle and not huge. what would you guys reccomend 3-4" lift?
in the future i want to swap a diesel in to. any idea how hard that is?
all input is appreciated and you could pm if u have any advice or links hit me up


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: (gti2.0016v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti2.0016v* »_I just bought this like two hours ago........I've ALWAYS wanted a Jeep since my dad had a lifted CJ when i was a kid. I finally got one







Up till now i've had all VW's.










wow skinny! Ready for snow!


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *KYLEMORRISON* »_i have a 91 4.0ho xj cherokee. body is near mint and interior is even minter (if its even a word) . i want to do a small lift to give it a better stance. this is my daily and my dub is the project. so i want to keep it subtle and not huge. what would you guys reccomend 3-4" lift?
in the future i want to swap a diesel in to. any idea how hard that is?
all input is appreciated and you could pm if u have any advice or links hit me up

check out jeepforum.com , great source of jeep info as well as great people!


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (vwk2)*

good call thanks


----------



## BackinaCorrado (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: (KYLEMORRISON)*

I would go with a 4" lift. XJ's are extremely capable to begin with. That would be enough to fit 32's. I go by CrazyTJ on Jeepforums. Maybe I'll see ya there.
Steve


----------



## crashcleary (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Here's my Heap...


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (crashcleary)*

Who has a leftover xj or zj axle?







I would like to buy one.


----------



## crashcleary (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_Who has a leftover xj or zj axle?







I would like to buy one.

Check out http://www.pirate4x4.com


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
wow skinny! Ready for snow!


X2, I'm still convinced that skinny's are the way to go for Jeeps. I just wish we would get some nice deep snow so I could try mine out


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (crashcleary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crashcleary* »_
Check out http://www.pirate4x4.com 

Yea I'm on that site, I scrapped that idea of an explorer/ranger SAS. I want fullsize, probably gonna get a Bronco in the spring/summer since I know of a nice one thats 302/5spd. Not a 300 but still a decent motor.


----------



## beatmilk (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (cyclegrip)*

Spotted this is my area a couple weeks back.
















The OP of my mark3 jetta (which is lifted







) now owns a crazy high Jeep CJ. I took a picture with my car infront of it, but don't know where it has gone to. I'll be sure to snag a shot soon.


----------



## J Edgar Eliott (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: (MoochsMalibu)*


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (gti2.0016v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti2.0016v* »_I just bought this like two hours ago........I've ALWAYS wanted a Jeep since my dad had a lifted CJ when i was a kid. I finally got one







Up till now i've had all VW's.

























That is nearly a perfect looking Jeep. Nice Ford Ranger wheels....look better than I thought they would.


----------



## Yzerman (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: (Cubster)*

Just to kill some time
http://www.jeepmodder.com


----------



## beatmilk (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (beatmilk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *beatmilk* »_The OP of my mark3 jetta (which is lifted







) now owns a crazy high Jeep CJ. I took a picture with my car in front of it, but don't know where it has gone to. I'll be sure to snag a shot soon.

Found the pictures.








And my Jeep inspired Jetta







It has 8" of clearance for winter mode, and 1" during the spring/summer/fall










_Modified by beatmilk at 7:04 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (Yzerman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yzerman* »_Just to kill some time
http://www.jeepmodder.com

There goes MY afternoon!


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Here is mine. I got a new toy so it doesn't get much love lately...Once the VW is back together maybe some more love....Got plenty of plans, but its a DD now.
Specs:
35" MTRs
Fully rebuilt Dana 44s front and back
ARBs front and back.
Dinky 4cyl... so 5.38 gearing for the hills
Cage
CB, etc...


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*

got bored on an 8 hour long drive ... so i drove onto a snowbank to stretch my legs

















gotta get my lift and some quickdiscos on it IMO


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 23, 2008)

*Jeeps*

a few favs and my past two








































































oh makes me sad... one day i will have one again just cant afford it now


----------



## tharsis (Apr 8, 2006)

this is kind of off topic but can anyone tell me a good place to look for information on buying a used 99+ wrangler? what to look for etc?


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: (tharsis)*

jeep forum


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (BrandNew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrandNew* »_jeep forum
 rocks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I was bored so I thought I would toss up a few pictures.
































This one is beautiful 










_Modified by vdubpimpx at 12:19 PM 2-1-2009_


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*

2007 Tierra Del Sol Jeep Jamboree Fun!!


















_Modified by svtman at 1:29 PM 2/3/2009_


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (svtman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svtman* »_2007 Tierra Del Sol Jeep Jamboree Fun!!

















_Modified by svtman at 1:29 PM 2/3/2009_

awesome pictures guys. Lets see some more!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## evilnissan (Apr 22, 2004)

I really need to get me some tires and a small lift for my ZJ!


----------



## Alfredo (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (evilnissan)*

My Beater just got some new shoes.... 33's


----------



## 1997jetta (Jun 16, 2007)

*my 94 ZJ (my beater)*

my winter/mudd mobile 








i just put 31 10.50s on it and 2in coil spacers, nothing special but it gets the job donee!








before the tires and lift..it still romperstomped

jeeps are the sh!t

_Modified by 1997jetta at 7:38 PM 2-25-2009_ 


















_Modified by 1997jetta at 3:32 AM 2-26-2009_


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: my 94 ZJ (1997jetta)*

My current Jeep.....








































And unfortunately I am selling it.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4290557


----------



## JackRabbit76 (Oct 11, 2005)

*2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State*


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (JackRabbit76)*

Jackrabbit76, what are the specs on your Wj?


----------



## JackRabbit76 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (vdubpimpx)*

2000 Jeep Grand 
-6 1/2 Rock Krawler Lift
-33.5 Nitto Terra Grapplers
-17" Micky Thompson Classic II's
-K&N Cold Air Intake


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (JackRabbit76)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Ever take it out and get it dirty?


----------



## dab2000 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (JackRabbit76)*

Nice lookin Grand. I wanna see it dirty too!


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (dab2000)*

heres a few, currently up *FOR SALE*


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*

poor tard started floating away!!! btw the water was bout 10 degrees


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that would be cold


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (JackRabbit76)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JackRabbit76* »_2000 Jeep Grand 
-6 1/2 Rock Krawler Lift
-33.5 Nitto Terra Grapplers
-17" Micky Thompson Classic II's
-K&N Cold Air Intake


Good lookin rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And to the Jeep floating away, that would suck, any story behind it?


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
And to the Jeep floating away, that would suck, any story behind it?

theres a spot we go mudding all the time right next to the merrimack river. once the snow starts melting it fills up with water, almost 2 the point that u cant go down there. this kid was all cocky and said he can go threw anything cause he has a 5 inch lift and 33s with a snorkel. i laughed cause my jeeps bigger and i kno the terrain, so i wouldnt of even done it. as soon he drove in there his jeep slide 2 the right and started floating away.. hahaha dumb ass kid shut his jeep off cause he doesnt wanna suck water in (isnt that what a snorkel is for) once pulled out the water inside was halfway up the dash!!!!


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_
theres a spot we go mudding all the time right next to the merrimack river. once the snow starts melting it fills up with water, almost 2 the point that u cant go down there. this kid was all cocky and said he can go threw anything cause he has a 5 inch lift and 33s with a snorkel. i laughed cause my jeeps bigger and i kno the terrain, so i wouldnt of even done it. as soon he drove in there his jeep slide 2 the right and started floating away.. hahaha dumb ass kid shut his jeep off cause he doesnt wanna suck water in (isnt that what a snorkel is for) once pulled out the water inside was halfway up the dash!!!!


Haha awesome







. Stupid kid.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hahaha...nice shots of that


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
... Stupid kid.

How about stupid typical Jeep driver!?


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (cgvalant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgvalant* »_
How about stupid typical Jeep driver!?









I was thinking that but figured I'd leave it alone beings I am in the Jeep's only thread.


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*

there made for off road so they stay off road, just gotta know how 2 drive them


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*

same river as above.... sometimes it gets so low that u can drive halfway out
















haveing some fun








anyone wanna do a detail please!!!


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*

I used to do that with my truck and take it to people doing car washes for fundraisers, they wouldn't wash it


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_I used to do that with my truck and take it to people doing car washes for fundraisers, they wouldn't wash it









Funny, every time I see fundraiser car washes and I am coming back from wheeling they waive me down like crazy to wash my truck when its full of mud. Maybe they think I will pay them more.


----------



## CreeperSleeper (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
Funny, every time I see fundraiser car washes and I am coming back from wheeling they waive me down like crazy to wash my truck when its full of mud. Maybe they think I will pay them more.









They do the same for me... Especially the cheerleaders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (CreeperSleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CreeperSleeper* »_
They do the same for me... Especially the cheerleaders. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Man, I always getting little girls no cheerleaders. If I had cheerleaders I would be stopping


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Anniekins)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anniekins* »_wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee!









thats a butt clincher!


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_
theres a spot we go mudding all the time right next to the merrimack river. once the snow starts melting it fills up with water, almost 2 the point that u cant go down there. this kid was all cocky and said he can go threw anything cause he has a 5 inch lift and 33s with a snorkel. i laughed cause my jeeps bigger and i kno the terrain, so i wouldnt of even done it. as soon he drove in there his jeep slide 2 the right and started floating away.. hahaha dumb ass kid shut his jeep off cause he doesnt wanna suck water in (isnt that what a snorkel is for) once pulled out the water inside was halfway up the dash!!!!

































Id say maybe 40-42 and 8" should do it. I run 4" and 33 and know that would never work- I have a snorkle also


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (g60vwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60vwr* »_
Id say maybe 40-42 and 8" should do it. I run 4" and 33 and know that would never work- I have a snorkle also










Maybe, that look's pretty deep.


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yota_vr* »_
Maybe, that look's pretty deep.

yes, it was very deep!!! i still laugh to this day every time i see this kid


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_
yes, it was very deep!!! i still laugh to this day every time i see this kid

I would to. Did any damage happen to his Jeep?


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*

just a smelly interior i think, i dont know him well, he still had carpet in there


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*

My dads Cj project.. selling the tires and rims if anyone interested!!!! 33x12.5 conti trac MT








It sits on 33's, holley carn,headers, 2 inch shackles,Pro Comp suspension..aftermarket Leaf springs. 



_Modified by A2jettafreak at 10:42 PM 3-30-2009_


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (A2jettafreak)*

just finished helping my dad install a Rubicon Express 5.5" Long Arm kit on his 2006 Rubicon Unlimited
along with the kit he also fitted 35" BFG KM2's and 15"x10" Cragar steel wheels 
excuse the low quality picture....


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (DEZL_DUB)*

I usually don't like the newer jeeps, but that one is bitchin'


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey guys, I love this thread.. Thought u guys might like some Cherokee action. Here are my good buddies getting down..









Tell me what u think, I'll be sure to pass the comments to the guy that made the video, He always looks over my shoulder when I browse this section..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKcHx4qyRw

have a good weekend guys, and KEEP ON WHEELIN!!!!


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Chi Town TDI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chi Town TDI* »_Hey guys, I love this thread.. Thought u guys might like some Cherokee action. Here are my good buddies getting down..









Tell me what u think, I'll be sure to pass the comments to the guy that made the video, He always looks over my shoulder when I browse this section..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOKcHx4qyRw

have a good weekend guys, and KEEP ON WHEELIN!!!!


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good stuff
heres a little more cherokee action


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (KYLEMORRISON)*

Picked up this '99 XJ 4.0 five-speed tonight:








































95k miles. All stock minus slightly bigger tires which are brand new (235s). Also has new front brakes, new battery, and new front U-joints. Love it so far! It's my first Jeep and my first 4x4 since 2001.


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

congrats!
(i always wonder why people put those small trailer hitches on though?)


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

friends Jeep








and his cousins, 8" lift


----------



## Chi Town TDI (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*










That thing looks nasty!!!!!


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chi Town TDI)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Interesting lift on this Wrangler...


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (svtman)*

The blue rig on the left? I think thats a scout


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (g60vwr)*

'Big trend to stretch the wheel base of Wranglers and bob the fenders. With a gnarly NASCAR sounding engine not too many obstacles stopped this one.


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (svtman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svtman* »_'Big trend to stretch the wheel base of Wranglers and bob the fenders. With a gnarly NASCAR sounding engine not too many obstacles stopped this one.


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*

did a little rock crawling with a buddy of mine!!








































THANK GOD FOR LOCKERS!!!!!!!

















_Modified by p nuts! at 9:39 PM 4-19-2009_ 


_Modified by p nuts! at 9:40 PM 4-19-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (p nuts!)*

Good lookin' ranger http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*

use to be a bronco 2 till he rolled it in the same area
























but back 2 jeeps cause this is jeep only thread!!!!


_Modified by p nuts! at 6:40 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (firebrat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *firebrat* »_(i always wonder why people put those small trailer hitches on though?)

Stock Cherokees are capable of towing around 5000#'s. Another reason hitches are used/kept on Cherokees is because they serve as the rear tow point.


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_use to be a bronco 2 till he rolled it in the same area
but back 2 jeeps cause this is jeep only thread!!!!

_Modified by p nuts! at 6:40 PM 4-22-2009_

Right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (yota_vr)*

I finally got my new suspension in it !
Before (this is right when i bought it)








After








I will be going to take a couple more of it in the daylight tomorrow









I'm just happy it's not going to do this when towing my sled or quad now


----------



## 81VDubCaddy (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Deaner)*

^^ looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_
yes, it was very deep!!! i still laugh to this day every time i see this kid

Who's XJ rescued him?


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (firebrat)*


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (slvrathlon)*

my alter egos...


----------



## JediGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (yota_vr)*

So what do you guys think will happen to Jeep?


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (JediGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediGTI* »_So what do you guys think will happen to Jeep?

I doubt its going anywhere. Too iconic.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (slvrathlon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrathlon* »_










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euromafia23 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (Uncalm)*

heres my 88 cherokee 4 1/2 inch lift sitting on 32's *this is now for sale* time to move on to somthing bigger 










_Modified by euromafia23 at 12:01 PM 5-2-2009_


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

i finnaly found my second home!!!!


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

ohh yea btw anyone got a spare zj tranny laying around they want to get rid of?


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

Forgot...
Leveled out the front last week. 
3.5" supercrap springs with 1-3/4" spacer on top







now its sitting level with my 2" OMe leafs
























Put one some "sweet" aux. lights on the back under the bumper. The stock reverse lights don't light up **** if im trying to hookup my trailer when its dark out


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Deaner)*



















_Modified by vdubpimpx at 11:38 AM 5-5-2009_


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (vdubpimpx)*


----------



## jearp (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (JUS_GT_EYEZ)*


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_










Are your jetta tires bigger than your WJ?
Love wjs though, get some larger tires please.


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Power5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Power5* »_
Are your jetta tires bigger than your WJ?
Love wjs though, get some larger tires please.


What is with people and bigger tires?? The normal tire either seems to be a 33'' or a 35''. I'm running 32's, I love themj, my useful flex is ridiculous! Plus why put the wear and tear on my poor D35 if I can go just as far as you?


----------



## jearp (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_
What is with people and bigger tires?? The normal tire either seems to be a 33'' or a 35''. I'm running 32's, I love themj, my useful flex is ridiculous! Plus why put the wear and tear on my poor D35 if I can go just as far as you?

x2, my jeep had 3" inch lift, 31s and locked, went anywhere i wanted it to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (jearp)*

Most recent, this past weekend:


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

just got a 94 xj today. Big plans for it!


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (85gti1)*

Here is the latest on my JK
6" lift, with 38.5's and a Vortech supercharger with water meth injection.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## LTJ Blalo (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

Finished my lift yesterday, 4" RE with 33x12.50. Still need to do the front brake lines, pitman arm, and shocks before I can drive her though.
Before:









And after:


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (LTJ Blalo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LTJ Blalo* »_Finished my lift yesterday, 4" RE with 33x12.50. Still need to do the front brake lines, pitman arm, and shocks before I can drive her though.
Before:









And after:









Clean YJ


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*

here's my g.f's new ride that she picked up after totaling her jetta...
















'04 Wrangler Sport that's all stock except for the 31's from the p.o. she really wants to lift it, but there are no real plans for any serious off roading, just some rides on the beach maybe. would spacers be a good idea or should we get a whole lift kit? i'm thinking 2" max


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (waterbucket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterbucket* »_here's my g.f's new ride that she picked up after totaling her jetta...
'04 Wrangler Sport that's all stock except for the 31's from the p.o. she really wants to lift it, but there are no real plans for any serious off roading, just some rides on the beach maybe. would spacers be a good idea or should we get a whole lift kit? i'm thinking 2" max

get a 4 inch rough country lift, looks good and not very expensive... and u can fit up to 35s if u want, not everyone 4 wheels there lifted vehicles


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_Here is the latest on my JK
6" lift, with 38.5's and a Vortech supercharger with water meth injection.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/WV99XJ/charger/021.jpg?t=1243680745[/img
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/WV99XJ/charger/020.jpg?t=1243680814[/img
[img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v251/WV99XJ/charger/022.jpg?t=1243680765[/img[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Nice rig. How is the power difference with the charger on there? I've heard those motors are very underpowered. Curious the power difference.
Damn nice looking Jeep!
And curious, what is the water meth injection used for?


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_
get a 4 inch rough country lift, looks good and not very expensive... and u can fit up to 35s if u want, not everyone 4 wheels there lifted vehicles 

With what the stock gears that are on that thing (I bet 3.07) I wouldn't go with 35's. A BB (budget boost) would cost you under 100 bucks ish. 
A BB, and those 31's would be fine I bet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also I see your are from Ma. You should come check out are club WM4x4

_Modified by vdubpimpx at 2:07 PM 6-2-2009_


_Modified by vdubpimpx at 2:08 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: (slvrathlon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slvrathlon* »_
Nice rig. How is the power difference with the charger on there? I've heard those motors are very underpowered. Curious the power difference.
Damn nice looking Jeep!
And curious, what is the water meth injection used for?

Thanks, it bumps the power up about 130hp which is exactly what it needs. The water meth injection reduces air inlet temperatures and exhaust-gas temperatures, which allows you to increase boost pressure and advance timing without having to run higher-octane fuel.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Figured I'd make this for him since he doesn't post on forums too much.
I don't know too much about the info of what is done, but pictures can do.

Stock with woodie sides.









Budget 2" spring spacer and add-a-leaf kit from eBay.

























Removal of fender flairs.. which lead to finding the rusty cancer.









Next up with 31"x12.5" Pro Comps on late model Jeep rims.








Lovin' the 4 Headlights









Replacing the rusty fender.

























Got tired of the fender color, paint time.









































Finished paint pics.

































More coming as it happens.


----------



## skibum01 (Jan 11, 2009)

thats 8 different ways of awesome


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*

the wood grain is going to be coming back in flat black vinyl pattern


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*

where would be a good place to pick up a "budget boost". definitely never going as big as 35"s. maaaaaaybe 33"s some day but i really doubt it. i hate the wrangler mtrs that are on it now, i can't wait for them to wear out so i can put some bfg at's on it!


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (waterbucket)*

4wd.com teraflex budget boost is probably the best


----------



## H20DubFreak (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_

Ha, it is great to see an old Forest Service Jeep rockin a lift. Did you pick that up for cheap out of a fleet sale or something? I have an '05 JGC Hemi and I am planning on selling/trading my VR swapped A2 for an XJ/YJ/TJ to have as my project car.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (p nuts!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_4wd.com teraflex budget boost is probably the best

Is that enough to runs 31s?


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (waterbucket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterbucket* »_where would be a good place to pick up a "budget boost". definitely never going as big as 35"s. maaaaaaybe 33"s some day but i really doubt it. i hate the wrangler mtrs that are on it now, i can't wait for them to wear out so i can put some bfg at's on it!

Really don't matter. If you're just going to go with a puck lift(BB), Find which ever one is cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (H20DubFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *H20DubFreak* »_
Ha, it is great to see an old Forest Service Jeep rockin a lift. Did you pick that up for cheap out of a fleet sale or something? I have an '05 JGC Hemi and I am planning on selling/trading my VR swapped A2 for an XJ/YJ/TJ to have as my project car. 

haha yeah I actually just traded my vr mk2 gti for this beast, since I was so over the vr6 and how bad that thing flows. A local dealer around here goes and buys tons of old forest cars and sells them for cheap. so there are tons of forestry cars around here. The jeep I got just for camping and daily back up while im turboing my 2.0l golf. Im kinda digging the color which is sad.


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is that enough to runs 31s?

on a wrangler yes!! you can run 32s without rubbing on stock suspension


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_
Really don't matter. If you're just going to go with a puck lift(BB), Find which ever one is cheaper. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ok cool so i can do one of these setups and not have to replace the shocks at the same time?


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (waterbucket)*

bb
_Quote, originally posted by *waterbucket* »_
ok cool so i can do one of these setups and not have to replace the shocks at the same time? 

you do not have to change your shocks but they sell kits with new shocks so its kind worth it, a budget boost are just pucks the go above your springs...


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (p nuts!)*

ok now this is all making sense!!! sorry i'm such a noob


----------



## Me007gold (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (waterbucket)*

Heres my junk, currently in the process of selling it


----------



## Nitro!!! (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Me007gold)*

how much you selling for?


----------



## Me007gold (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Nitro!!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nitro!!!* »_how much you selling for?

Ide like around 5k, I have a 3" rough country lift that is brand new in the box that goes with the jeep. Also done a lot of recent maintence, as well as brand new stickers(expire) 5/10


_Modified by Me007gold at 2:21 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Me007gold)*

Wow, I feel late to the party. 
Here's my 96 Cherokee. 2" bb, proper bumpstopping allows me to run 31" BFG All terrains, with out trimming the outside of the fenders. 
Completely custom roof rack: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum...74469








Before (and during our honeymoon)
























After:
























Some buddies of mine up at Rausch Creek:

































_Modified by deucestudios at 1:07 PM 6-10-2009_


_Modified by deucestudios at 1:07 PM 6-10-2009_


----------



## mposter328 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

My 8 1/2in lifted 00 cherokee sport with 35in swampers


----------



## mposter328 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (p nuts!)*

*the best part for reference is this is a pic of my cherokee which is the cherokee who pulled the wrangler out *










_Quote, originally posted by *p nuts!* »_


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (mposter328)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mposter328* »_My 8 1/2in lifted 00 cherokee sport with 35in swampers










You still on short arms?


----------



## brent245 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: 2000 Jeep Grand Cherokee Washington State (mposter328)*

Here's my new Jeep (new to me, it's used).. 08' commander 4x4. Just put a 2" lift on. Going to be picking up a set of 245/75/17 BFG A/T's soon.
before:








with lift on:


----------



## mposter328 (May 29, 2009)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_
You still on short arms?

in those pics yes i since got rid of that perticular xj i know have a gold canyon colored 99 xj same lift with rustys longarm and same tires


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (mposter328)*

Just finished a stubby for mine. I'll add a winch and fairlead later. Starting my rear w/ tire carrier next so I can fit a big spare.
Started with some 6" x 3/16" steel.
















































































Mounting brackets for lights and a bar.








Clevis mounts added.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (dubstyl)*

That is some nice custom work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (67Customs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *67Customs* »_That is some nice custom work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah no kidding. Wanna build me a Bumper for my Wj??? lol










_Modified by vdubpimpx at 7:31 AM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Westiedog (Jul 9, 2009)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*

Lol poor guy put em on upside down nice!!!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Westiedog)*

I needed to look at this post again to give some inspiration to figure out my bottom end issues in mine! This is the second 2.5L it's eaten in the last year. I need to check the thrust and I'm thinking if it's out it's something due to the AX-15 swap. Nasty bits of shrapnel came out when I changed the oil last and it had been making some noise. Thinking it's time for a V8 swap after the approx. $700 I spent on a fresh 2.5L last year. I'd rather just spend a grand or, a little more and get something I won't have to screw with under the hood. I could get a correct 4.0L and harness for less, but I'd like to keep the weight back in the chassis. If it wouldn't take so much work and $$ I'd love to swap a TDI in it!! Need to get my Cabby done, too, though! 

Pic of my buddy Neil's ridiculous CJ7. Sprung over, stretched wheelbase, doubled up t-cases, OX locked D60s F&R, 38.5" Swampers, Hydro steering, glass tub, and exo-cage. All built by him in his shop in the Poconos.


----------



## sneaks2323 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (vdubpimpx)*

WHY DID I CRASH MY JEEP! I miss it so much, this was the exact same color and everything. Freaking monster. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_
Yeah no kidding. Wanna build me a Bumper for my Wj??? lol HID Kits









_Modified by vdubpimpx at 7:31 AM 7-30-2009_



_Modified by sneaks2323 at 12:22 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (sneaks2323)*

I just purchased this Jeep a week and a half ago. I love it. It is my first Jeep. I have wanted one for 14 years, why did I wait so long?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

might be picking on up in the next month or so too take over DD duties to get to school and back. I can't wait. I already find myself looking over at quadratech budgeting out a lift kit and some bigger tires. Soo many plans haha.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mavric_ac)*

4WDHardware > Quadratec.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_4WDHardware > Quadratec.

It sucks living so close to Quadratec, they've screwed me over so many times it's unreal.
I've vowed to horribly inconvenience myself by never going there again.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*

Built me a rear bumper last weekend.
































































Shackles, jack and a hinge for the tire carrier I need to start on next. And then I'll build some tube fenders.



























_Modified by dubstyl at 7:00 PM 8-6-2009_


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*

I need to relearn how to weld. Or just how to weld better.
Your bumpers look amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_
It sucks living so close to Quadratec, they've screwed me over so many times it's unreal.
I've vowed to horribly inconvenience myself by never going there again. 

I refuse to go there, either. I'm not terribly far, but far enough that the drive would likely cost as much as shipping, and I'd have to pay PA tax on top. 4WDHardware is only in Ohio, so I have parts within 2 days, usually. Service is excellent, pricing is great, etc.


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_Built me a rear bumper last weekend.
Wow man. You do some awesome work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (67Customs)*

Funk master FLEX


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*

My TJ and a buddy's ZJ at big dogs this year










_Modified by g60vwr at 10:40 AM 8-8-2009_


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (g60vwr)*

nice flex


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_Funk master FLEX









Impressive!!


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_Funk master FLEX









Nice.
Needs a bumper


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_
Needs a bumper









Yup, sure do..wanna whip me up something real fast??







All the bumpers out there for the Wj's are way to big and fugly.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_Shackles, jack and a hinge for the tire carrier I need to start on next. And then I'll build some tube fenders.

Your welds look really good, love both bumpers man.
That said, I would not trust those recovery points.
That "D" window, what the clevice goes through, should extend through the bumper and have like 4 or 6 grade 8 bolts that tie it into the frame. 
The same ones that hold that rear drawbar on. 
Just some constructive criticism, for your own safety...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePiWvDhynUY


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*

Heres the latest project, picked it up yesterday.


















_Modified by 85gti1 at 8:22 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubpimpx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubpimpx* »_
Yup, sure do..wanna whip me up something real fast??







All the bumpers out there for the Wj's are way to big and fugly. 

That looks like it's be fun to make a bumper for... if you were in Colorado I would.









_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_
Your welds look really good, love both bumpers man.
That said, I would not trust those recovery points.
That "D" window, what the clevice goes through, should extend through the bumper and have like 4 or 6 grade 8 bolts that tie it into the frame. 
The same ones that hold that rear drawbar on. 
Just some constructive criticism, for your own safety...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePiWvDhynUY



The front and rear clevis mounts are both welded on front of the brackets that hold them to the frame, 4 bolts per front mount, 3 per rear, 12 total. The fronts are like this picture, but instead of it bolting through the bumper, the plate IS the bumper and bolted to the frame legs.








When I was learning how to weld I've passed both x-rays and bend tests. Not saying I'm perfect, but I'm not worried about my welds failing. The clevis mounts have a V-groove all around them, so there are several passes below the welds you see... basically, the welds stronger than the 3/16" steel they're on.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_The clevis mounts have a V-groove all around them, so there are several passes below the welds you see... basically, the welds stronger than the 3/16" steel they're on. 

I hope I didn't insult, it's just my buddy's XJ has no rear glass, if you know what I'm sayin...
Here's a pic of mine from a couple years and a couple inches back, I ran it through one of those tilt-shift-maker websites.


----------



## DaveVmax (Jun 27, 2007)

Here is my cherokee
92 4.0L HO 
rebuilt engine 
auto trans
5.5" custom long arm lift
dana 30 front 
dana 44 rear with locker
stock transfer case 242
35" mudders 
cut fenders with bushwacker flares
warn front bumper
custom rear bumper
roof rack
10,000lb winch
safari snorkel
roof lights/bumper lights
skid plates
rock rails 
etc etc etc i can go on forever.

















































i also got a (not pictured) 2000 cherokee 4.0L with sky jacker 3.5 inch lift and 31s


----------



## beatenb3 (Oct 30, 2008)

So you Cherokee and Grand Cherokee guys, can you stuff an air mattress in the back and sleep? I once owned a 4.0 Wrangler with a 4" lift, and 31's, but have yet to venture into Cherokee's. I'm buying a 4x4 this week and don't know what to go for.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (deucestudios)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deucestudios* »_
I hope I didn't insult...

No worries, I didn't take it that way.








Got started on my swingout...


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_












That looks really close to mine, where did you get the design?


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_Heres the latest project, picked it up yesterday.

















_Modified by 85gti1 at 8:22 PM 8-12-2009_

I THINK THAT'S MY OLD JEEP!


----------



## 85gti1 (Dec 31, 2000)

It may be, where you from?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Just rescently picked this up, going to use it to tow my race car on a trailer. Bought it from my grandfather, who has taken excellent care of it, and only 88K on the odo.








still needs a good wax and detail from sitting over the last couple months, but I already changed out all the fluids and doing some more tune up work to it this weekend.









base model 97 cherokee, no power option anyhting (one less thing toi fail) and very straight. couldn't be happier!


----------



## charbel (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## charbel (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (charbel)*

my fathers project as it goes.. he has been doing some body work,welding and paint. 








different paint:


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*

This is awesome - great looking truck!









from the web:










































_Modified by glxwgn at 4:30 AM 9-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (glxwgn)*

WTF is this? Some sort of conversion?


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The J8 maybe?


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (aaonms)*

That's just a JK. It's got the Mopar Hutchinson beadlocks and a bumper and a hood etc..
I finished up my rear swingout tire carrier...








































I changed hardware on the latch, wouldn't close all the way with standard bolts...








And made a jack mount...


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

That looks incredible... Great job


----------



## 16V Seattle (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (CDub87)*









































Yeah, I've been bitten by the off road bug.

And yes those are my rigs and I did all the mods myself including the lifted and locked Soob on 28" Swamper TSL's.
I know the snow chains are on the front; chains and rear lockers don't mesh well and I can climb the steepest ice covered road you can find with chains up front.
Cheers!










_Modified by 16V Seattle at 6:59 PM 9-10-2009_


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (16V Seattle)*

now please, please, please, don't be offended but... your work looks soooo awesome, wicked clean, even beautiful. why would you go and use just some plain c-clamps to hold the lift on? is it only temporary?


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (waterbucket)*

Got my "new" rooftop tent mounted finally. 
Hoping to try it out tomorrow !


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_Got my "new" rooftop tent mounted finally. 
Hoping to try it out tomorrow ! 


more info!


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: (firebrat)*

It's an Air-Camping rooftop tent, from the 70's. The Patent on the tent says it was a Canadian company.
Pretty much brand new, the guy I bought it off used it a handful of times (on a cherokee too) in the early 90's and it pretty much sat the rest of the time. 
Before he got the tent, it was his Aunt's and Uncle's who used it only a few times. They were owners of a Volvo dealer here in Edmonton way back, and he decided to bring in some of the tents into the dealer to sell. They got one for them selves, and didn't really use it much. 
Anyways, from what I could find on the old google machine, Air-Camping is still around, but they are in Italy now, so I am assuming the Canadian company went under and was purchased by someone in Italy... or something like that.








Either way though, it's in awesome condition and I'm very happy with the purchase .. considering I picked it up for $100.. I couldnt pass the deal up. I have been looking at a few different roof tents for the past little while, so i figured I might as well get it, try it out and if I don't like the whole ... 'sleeping on my roof' then I have only spent $100, and not $1700 +++
edit:
It is a plywood base, with a foam mattress inside. The tent itself is canvas, not super heavy duty canvas... but it will do.










_Modified by Deaner at 7:52 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (Deaner)*

Most awesome! I'd love one of those for my XJ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VeeDubMan54 (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

my mall crawler:








old trail rig


----------



## glxwgn (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: (Deaner)*

Very cool tent... reminds me of this one from Simpson:


































































































Base Vehicle: Jeep Wraingler Unlimited Rubicon. 3.8L V6, 4speed Auto Trans, Dana 44's with lockers front/rear. Color matched fender flares, wheels and hard top in 'Stone White'
Suspension: Mopar 2.5" Lift, disconnecting stablizer bar front, Full Traction rear stabilizer bar, Bilstein shocks, BF Goodrich KM2 35" tires on Mopar 17" "winter wheel" and 1" wheel spacers
Mopar: Front seat covers, slush mats, windshield mounted offroad lights, differential skid guards, cat-back exhaust
AEV: Heat reduciton hood, fresh air snorkel, front and rear bumpers, tire carrier, 5 gallon water storage in rear bumper
ARB: Roof Rack, 2 person roof tent, and awning
Daystar: Offroad Lights, upper dash bin
Viking Offroad: 3/8"x100' Synthetic Winchline with Safety Thimble, 350 Series hard anodized fairlead, and recovery kit
Warn: 9.5ti Thermometric winch


























_Modified by glxwgn at 7:34 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_WTF is this? Some sort of conversion?









Yeah, J8 or something. Definitely not just another 2dr JK. Look at the door to rear wheel gap.


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Quick question.. to cherokee guys with about 2-3 inches of lift... What size tires are you running and what kind of gas mileage are you getting?
I'm in the market for a cherokee so hopefully I'll be posting pictures of one on here soon. I can't wait.
I'm going from a mercury cougar to a jeep. I love to go snowboarding and camping so this should fit my lifestyle a lot better. Not to mention I'll be able to join my friends and go offroading.


----------



## FourPointOh (Sep 16, 2009)

before: 








Now:










_Modified by FourPointOh at 2:57 PM 9-17-2009_


----------



## KYLEMORRISON (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (FourPointOh)*

my jeep 4 sale








http://nh.craigslist.org/bar/1364568272.html


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (CDub87)*

i have a 3.5" lift and 31s and I have gotten 20mpg average freeway and once 23mpg


----------



## p nuts! (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*

sold my tj saturday morning and picked up this 99 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited for real cheap


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_i have a 3.5" lift and 31s and I have gotten 20mpg average freeway and once 23mpg

My friend said I should expect 10-12 mpg with offroad bumpers and a lift with bigger tires. I guess his jeep has some issues then. If you can average 18 - 20, then that works for me. I really want one, but I'm concerned about the gas mileage if it's going to be my every day car.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yeah my jeep is mostly stock besides the lift and tires. I have some homemade bumper as of this moment that weights about 40lbs but not too bad.


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey guys, what should I look out for when I buy cheap cherokee? Just gaping rust holes and engine knocking?


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

found one and thought I should get it...
Here's the new family member.








1990
146,000 miles
2 door
4x4
Automatic
working heat and ac
It has very minimal rust and it seems like it only needs a radiator and new tires. We'll see what else I uncover. I payed for it, have title in hand, just have to patch up the radiator and drive it home or get it towed. 
And the best part??
.
.
.
.
I paid $350


_Modified by CDub87 at 10:14 AM 9-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (CDub87)*

Nice find. Can't beat that price! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Alright.. the radiator is shot and it won't shift out of first. Getting a new radiator for 90 and hopefully new trans fluid will fix the shifting problem. The fluid is kind of low and smells slightly burnt. We'll see if that will do the trick.
We drove it home at about 25mph with low coolant and crappy tires, but the engine was strong. I don't think the traffic behind us appreciated it. haha


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Turns out the Throttle position sensor was bad so now we are up and running! Drove it for the first time without any issues and I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Cleaned it up. Debating if i want to do a rattle can job or leave it black. What do you guys think? There are a couple spots where the paint has rust coming up underneath or is flaking off.
I'm thinking of doing two tone. Either black and olive drab or black and desert tan.


----------



## hammered (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: (CDub87)*

The heep








Now with a new bumper!


----------



## vdubpimpx (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (hammered)*

few new pics with 35's
















Are club booth for great american jeep rally.










_Modified by vdubpimpx at 12:13 PM 10-3-2009_


----------



## crashcleary (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re:*

before
















after


----------



## Martinus (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crashcleary)*

The white one should be the sahara eddition ...
Do the 4 door ones still drive ( read : turn ) like the 2 door ones ?
Are these a pain ? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3895660
.
.
.


----------



## Maunder (Oct 5, 2009)

just got a stock 96 xj and mom got a stock 98 tj.. mods soon.. trails sooner


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

I just got my first jeep and my first 4x4 ever. I think I did pretty well I got it for 700 bucks. it's a 1997 sport 4.0 226k miles 4.(indestructible)0 it has selec-trac transfer case. which has 2hi-4part time-4fulltime-neutral-and 4low.
I heard that selec trac was better than the other(command trac?) either way here's some pics


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (ahardwicke)*

Nice find! The NP242 transfer case is relatively rare in the newer XJs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
$700 is a steal, and it looks pretty clean. Does it need any work?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice find! The NP242 transfer case is relatively rare in the newer XJs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

4 out of every 5 limited trim 97 and up xj's in nj seem to have np242. It seems if you wanted heated leather seats and abs, then you wanted the full time 4x4 option.
After owning xj's with both case, I won't go back to a np231. I like having a np242 much better even though sye and skid plate options are limited (my warn tc skid was a pain to fit with a 242).


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Nice find! The NP242 transfer case is relatively rare in the newer XJs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
$700 is a steal, and it looks pretty clean. Does it need any work?

needs no work, I work with the original owner he bought new in late 96 and supplied me with all the maintenance records he had. it does have some rocker rust under the rear doors but I could eat off the bottom of the body he even put new tires on it for me. so score


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (typeSLone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *typeSLone* »_4 out of every 5 limited trim 97 and up xj's in nj seem to have np242. It seems if you wanted heated leather seats and abs, then you wanted the full time 4x4 option.

Interesting. It's rare to see the Country or Limited trim levels around here. Most are either Sports or Classics, with a handful of SEs thrown in for good measure.
Do you know if the NP242 was available with a manual transmission?


----------



## typeSLone (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Ive never seen a np242 paired to a manual trans. I don't think it was every an option for a 5-spd. Im sure someone on naxja knows though.


----------



## soulchild (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (typeSLone)*

My '02 Grand Cherokee is in the shop for a new heater core $$$$$


----------



## FL 2.0L (Aug 1, 2002)

Did I miss this thread? My mobile:


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (FL 2.0L)*

shouldnt of sold me wrangler http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
miss it


----------



## CUPRA 20VT (Dec 2, 2004)

Here's mine:










































_Modified by CUPRA 20VT at 9:55 PM 10-12-2009_


----------



## Skibum291 (Mar 21, 2008)

heres my parents jeep-


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (Skibum291)*

2009 Anza Borrego Jeep Jamboree
I had the only stock Jeep in the Red Group [damage guaranteed] good thing it was a Rubicon.
Guy on the left is 5 time Rock Crawling Champion Larry McRea from Poison Spider Customs
































The JK didn't quite make it. Check out passenger door. This vehicle walked over 5' boulders with eaze.








Airing back up at the end of the day...











_Modified by svtman at 2:25 PM 10/23/2009_


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*Re: (85gti1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85gti1* »_It may be, where you from?

I sold it to a guy out of WV in Dec 2007.
I'm in Cincinnati/NKY


----------



## mk 4 1991 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: (MRVW01)*

im not that big of a fan of rock crawling. 
id rather get my jeep muddy but everyone has their own way of having fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looks sick though


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

Being an old track junkie who enjoyed figuring out the fastest line for my car around, say, Willow Springs, as well as the inherent danger of what happens if I make a mistake, rock crawling is kinda similar.
The trail looks close to impossible yet there is a line to take that will get you through. The goal is..."make it look easy".
Mistakes obviously result in breakage, body damage, ego, but very seldom injury. I like that feature.
I like mud too, but there's not a heck of a lot of it here in SoCal. Azuza Canyon is an entertaining place to watch the big bore old trucks and mud specific morphadites pulling out the unsuspecting newbies in their H2's and Tahoes.









_Modified by svtman at 1:50 PM 10/30/2009_


_Modified by svtman at 3:18 PM 10/30/2009_


----------



## EM KAY FOUR LOL (Jun 6, 2009)

I figured the Jeep thread would be an appropriate place for my questions... 
I would like to do something with cars for my senior project... I also have always wanted a jeep. 
Are Jeeps hard to wrench on? I am under the impression that the 4.0 is damn near bullet proof. 
What generally goes wrong in Jeeps? I would probably pick up a late nineties Cherokee Sport.... 
I apologize for my scatter-brainedness...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (EM KAY FOUR LOL)*

Watch for rust, especially floors and rockers.


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (EM KAY FOUR LOL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EM KAY FOUR LOL* »_I figured the Jeep thread would be an appropriate place for my questions... 
I would like to do something with cars for my senior project... I also have always wanted a jeep. 
Are Jeeps hard to wrench on? I am under the impression that the 4.0 is damn near bullet proof. 
What generally goes wrong in Jeeps? I would probably pick up a late nineties Cherokee Sport.... 
I apologize for my scatter-brainedness... 

Here’s a couple of Sites for info on your Senior Project:
http://www.jeepforum.com
and 
http://www.jeepsunlimited.com
Welcome to the wonderful world of Jeepin...


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: (aaonms)*

I just picked this up for a winter/ summer fun ride. Its a 2000 SE, I know I'll be hung for the 2.5l 4cyl. Only reason I went for the thing is clean 60,000 miles and a new top. So for I love the thing, only thing I'll end up doing is getting some new rims and tires for it.


----------



## clordrx (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: (RED K2)*

here is my heep! Got some bushwackers on it now but no new pics yet.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i am now watching this thread. honestly, ive been in love with jeeps since i was a kid. my mom had one, since new, an 88 cherokee. we sold it at 250k miles for a thousand bucks. 
then my grandpa bought a 04 GC. its pretty awesome. although i like the cherokee better...but thats staying at our house for now.
if i could, i would get one. but the money that i would have for one lies in my car, and i cant go around without a car...so someone would basically have to trade me...
but if i could pick up a 98-01, i would be sooo happy.


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*

Just recently picked this up, only cost me a few hundred bucks. Its a 70 DJ5. Its a blast to drive.


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (natedogg799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natedogg799* »_Just recently picked this up, only cost me a few hundred bucks. Its a 70 DJ5. Its a blast to drive. 

























DJ5?


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (BOOSTAHOLIC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BOOSTAHOLIC* »_
DJ5?

Yeah DJ5s are the old mail jeeps. The previous owner did a lot of work making it look like a CJ. Most is the same but its right hand drive.


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

that is awsome! are those osb doors? ahha nice


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (natedogg799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natedogg799* »_
Yeah DJ5s are the old mail jeeps. The previous owner did a lot of work making it look like a CJ. Most is the same but its right hand drive.









That is very bad ass!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TexNoob (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: (waterbucket)*

love it


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (TexNoob)*

thanks guys, its a blast to drive. people always double take when they see u on the right side. I am about to start making the new doors for it. then its gonna get painted


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (natedogg799)*

here is a pic of the back,








i am thinking about putting seats like these on each side








sorry for small pic
any else have any ideas for the back?
what should i do with the floor, leave it bare metal or cover it somehow?

also i need to get some new leaf springs, but dj leaf springs are hard to find. does anyone know if yj or cj leaf springs are the same length?


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: (natedogg799)*

Built in cooler on one side for the alki







the one's that run on cigg lighters ...
and the other side.. hmm.. I say put wood flooring down on the inside.. and put a wooden type bench on one side.. make it look interesting.. old school pick up truck styles.. with some outdoors effect as well... maybe I am just over thinking


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

With an old mail jeep you need gun racks and gun slots in the doors. Then paint it white and give it full PO livery.


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (Mabe)*

i tried getting a customized plate that said POSTAL, but the DMV wouldnt allow me because "it implies 'Going Postal' which is a violent act"
any other suggestions for cool license plates for it?


----------



## VWAudiRally (Feb 3, 2006)

*Re: (natedogg799)*


----------



## DaveVmax (Jun 27, 2007)

mine..


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (DaveVmax)*

I think I need a little more lift...


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_I think I need a little more lift...

















AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: (VDUBRDAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDUBRDAN* »_


















Yes please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (BHB)*

































Now if I could just afford to lift it!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (USN_JeepWK)*

cool. I wish we got the diesel GC's here.


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (BHB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BHB* »_cool. I wish we got the diesel GC's here. 

They have been available since 07 Model year. hence why his has Illinois plates on it...


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (badass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badass* »_
They have been available since 07 Model year. hence why his has Illinois plates on it...









He is from CA. The Mercedes bluetech 3.0L turbo diesel in the WK did not meet the CA emissions regs for some reason...


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (natedogg799)*


_Quote, originally posted by *natedogg799* »_
AWESOME!!!!!























Thanks, but... I need a little more lift.


----------



## natedogg799 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_
Thanks, but... I need a little more lift.

























dude seriously that is one of the best looking jeeps i have ever seen. i love that thing. i am thinking about doing hooks on the front of my jeep just like yours


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (dubstyl)*

With Bear Mountain ski slopes in the background, I'm just killin' some time on my day off.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I'm back in the JEEP family


----------



## dspl1236 (May 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i miss the glory days....
















sold out for a 1991 200 20v turbo quattro avant 1 of 149


_Modified by dspl1236 at 2:12 PM 11-20-2009_


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dspl1236)*

I got my 37's on. I have some flat, narrow Xenon fenders to install. Still needs some rims and a little more lift. I also need to build a winch bumper, but this is how it sits right now.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Heres an updated picture of mine...


----------



## Deaner (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Withidlehands)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Withidlehands* »_Heres an updated picture of mine...



what bumper is that ?? 
nice lights too







I have the same on my xj


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Deaner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deaner* »_

what bumper is that ?? 
nice lights too







I have the same on my xj

Iron scorpion non winch bumper with a piece of .120" wall 1.75 tubing bent around the liights we welded on. We built it to mimic a prerunner setup since its mostly sand and sage around here to play in.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_I got my 37's on. I have some flat, narrow Xenon fenders to install. Still needs some rims and a little more lift. I also need to build a winch bumper, but this is how it sits right now.









I know you've mentioned this in this thread in the past ... but how big of a lift do you have for 37's?


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BHB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BHB* »_
I know you've mentioned this in this thread in the past ... but how big of a lift do you have for 37's? 

most people can clear 35s on a BB kit, which i think lifts the car about 2.5" .... to clear 37s im gonna say eh probably has atleast a 3.5" to 4" lift


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr.Tan)*

I've got about 3.5 now and should have my flat fenders by Friday. I'll probably add about another inch in the spring along with adjustable control arms.


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*

just picked another one up for myself. had a wrangler before, but i work on a lot full of wranglers everyday so i sold it. we dont get many of these through, but the deal i got on this one i had to get it for myself. prolly just throw a BB on it and some 30s on steelies. going to be my daily for a while. 2000 with 155k on it, smoked motor, which i just won one on ebay for 200 bucks!


----------



## tforge (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rhiGLi)*

There is still some Jeep left in it. Balistic airshocks should be comming in next week !


----------



## Skibum291 (Mar 21, 2008)

at rausch creek yesterday


----------



## GlxJetta94 (Oct 13, 2005)

Posted in here a while back.. Went from this : 94 GC Factory 5 speed
















To this








Got caught in 3ft of mud around a corner on some trails going about 35, So happen to be a rock burried in the mud the size of my Jeep, Hit the left front wheel and she rolled hard. Just happy I walked away Okay, If anyone needs parts, Still runs, and it has the rare 5 speed ax-15


----------



## G-Laddy (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (GlxJetta94)*

Now, I realize this is more of a pic thread about jeeps, but I thought maybe I would get some good answers in here about my jeep.
I just picked up an '87 cherokee with a rebuilt 2.5L in it. I'm having problems with it and I'm thinking it's fuel related. I'll be driving, the jeep will be warm, and it will start to hesitate under acceleration. When I come to stops, it will start shaking, and it sounds like it wants to die, but it won't. If I'm going up hill and I stop it will shake and die, unless I put my foot on the gas and keep it alive.
The other night I was driving it around, and as I came up my street it started to hesitate again, and then once I went up my drive way it just died. So I'm thinking I have a fuel delivery problem, but only when it warms up. It doesn't do it while it's cold.
Here's what I replaced.
- Plugs/Wires/Cap/Rotor
- Fuel Filter
- Coolant temp sensor
- Cleaned the TB (didn't really need it anyways)
- Flushed the rad/motor
- I had to put a cat on to pass emissions.
So I'm thinking it's the fuel pump. Any ideas as to what the problem could be?
TIA
p.s. If anyone would rather i start my own thread I will, I just figured all the Jeep guys would be in here, why not ask!


----------



## aaonms (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (G-Laddy)*

Try here: http://www.jeepforum.com/forum


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (aaonms)*

I wanted to post this as my favorite land Rover pic in the Land Rover thread... but I'm not sure how good their sense of humor is.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

more of the jeep!!


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Zyoid)*


































































*I got my fenders on, can't wait to wheel it again. Makes the 37's look small.*












































_Modified by dubstyl at 10:50 AM 12-6-2009_


----------



## waterbucket (May 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_








_Modified by dubstyl at 10:50 AM 12-6-2009_

haha i'm digging the "eye lids" on the headlights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BkoolB3 (May 1, 2001)

*Re: (G-Laddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Laddy* »_Now, I realize this is more of a pic thread about jeeps, but I thought maybe I would get some good answers in here about my jeep.
I just picked up an '87 cherokee with a rebuilt 2.5L in it. I'm having problems with it and I'm thinking it's fuel related. I'll be driving, the jeep will be warm, and it will start to hesitate under acceleration. When I come to stops, it will start shaking, and it sounds like it wants to die, but it won't. If I'm going up hill and I stop it will shake and die, unless I put my foot on the gas and keep it alive.
The other night I was driving it around, and as I came up my street it started to hesitate again, and then once I went up my drive way it just died. So I'm thinking I have a fuel delivery problem, but only when it warms up. It doesn't do it while it's cold.
Here's what I replaced.
- Plugs/Wires/Cap/Rotor
- Fuel Filter
- Coolant temp sensor
- Cleaned the TB (didn't really need it anyways)
- Flushed the rad/motor
- I had to put a cat on to pass emissions.
So I'm thinking it's the fuel pump. Any ideas as to what the problem could be?
TIA
p.s. If anyone would rather i start my own thread I will, I just figured all the Jeep guys would be in here, why not ask!

Try here too (a little more local forum for ya): http://www.bcjeepclub.ca/index.php?action=forum 
Just got the lift installed on my ZJ


----------



## ghostrado (Jul 29, 2004)

*looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee*

_*-awesome builds-
now im ready to locate one, and start a new build possibly.- anyone help souce XJ's or Grand Cherokees-
please pm- SoCal area, thanks!.*_


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee (ghostrado)*

I bought my first Jeep in October- a 2000 Cherokee Limited. The PO hit a guardrail and it was a little rough all around- almost every light was broken, missing flares, scuffed bumper corners, rad was on the way out, hood issues, crappy tires, broken/worn interior parts, etc. I found a junkyard "clunker" that had my body parts in color, which prompted me to buy my Jeep. Since then I've replaced every flawed body and interior part that I could find, since I can get the stuff dirt cheap. Since the pics were taken I replaced the tires, the mismatched lug nuts and center caps, and I fixed the hood. Still have one dent to get out, but other than that I'm happy with the progress. I'd like to look into some light mods in the spring.
















Only a small portion of the parts
























Yes, it's a Classic on one side and Limited on the other! Still a long way to go.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_Yes, it's a Classic on one side and Limited on the other! Still a long way to go.
That just means that you have a Limited Classic. Rare.
Looks good. Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee (67Customs)*


----------



## g60vwr (Apr 9, 2000)

*Re: looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_










wow...


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee (jettagli1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettagli1991* »_









You might want to just consider this for that rear quarter panel.
http://www.jcroffroad.com/Merc...Armor


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: looking to buy Xj or grand cherokee (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_









pretty dang awesome.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Sick pic /\


----------



## Colin519 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VolksAddict)*

Here are some from last week here in WI where we got 18" of snow.
















When i was up in door co. WI


----------



## DaveVmax (Jun 27, 2007)

My XJ collection
























and the one that lives in the garage


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

I love 2 door Cherokees! 
It's a bitch to get out of the rears on 4 drs!


----------



## MAPLE SYRUP (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

How hard is it to find a 2 door cherokee..?


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

I have one and I wish it was a 4 door sometimes...
I dont think they are all that rare.
I'm looking forward to making tube doors when the weather warms up again.


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: (CDub87)*

They are actually pretty rare. Even tougher to find a 2dr. with a 5 speed.


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (Fly952.0)*

I've noticed most 2drs I see are 5spd. (my '99 is a two door 5spd) I think 4dr 5spds are harder to find. It may depend on the area.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: (Motorjunkie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Motorjunkie* »_I've noticed most 2drs I see are 5spd. (my '99 is a two door 5spd) I think 4dr 5spds are harder to find. It may depend on the area.

In Canada, most two doors (including my own) seem to be five-speeds. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDub87 (Jun 21, 2003)

Mine is a 1990 automatic...
I wonder how many were made


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

2 drs are rare in the midwest.
Especially the facelifts


----------



## Motorjunkie (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MRVW01)*

I have only seen a couple of the post '97s here... But there are a hand full of two door pre '97s around.


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bump.


----------



## GlxJetta94 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (warrenW)*

If anyone in New England needs ZJ lift parts/tires or want to swap in the rare ax 15 5 speed into there ZJ Im parting my 94 that I rolled over. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4712933


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GlxJetta94)*









My new to me 98.. 1st Jeep also..


----------



## beneharris (Jan 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Colin519)*

here is mine!
















about 5 inches of lift with 31s and custom long arms


----------



## valvesprung (Oct 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Colin519)*

Sorry for the uber chitty pic, but here's my '98 XJ (ProComp susp on 32x11.50 Geolanger A/T-S). this was on a Christmas tree run in november in the Mt Hood forest:


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

My latest acquisition.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (firebrat)*

Color choice = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Euro light = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (CDub87)*

Big Bear CA (clicky)







[/URL]









_Modified by svtman at 1:34 PM 1/27/2010_


_Modified by svtman at 1:37 PM 1/27/2010_


----------



## 42green (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (nastyhabit16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastyhabit16v* »_Color choice = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Euro light = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Oh, don't worry they are going to be gone ASAP. The Jeep came with them, not my choice.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (svtman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *svtman* »_Big Bear CA (clicky)







[/URL]









_Modified by svtman at 1:34 PM 1/27/2010_

_Modified by svtman at 1:37 PM 1/27/2010_


MORE PICS OF THIS PLEASE


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*

just sharing my new ride. Sold the GLI and picked up a clean 86 CJ7.


























_Modified by ULDSKWL at 7:00 PM 1-31-2010_


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (ULDSKWL)*

Good lookin' rig! Those BL's are blingtastic. What kind of axles?


----------



## ULDSKWL (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: (nastyhabit16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastyhabit16v* »_Good lookin' rig! Those BL's are blingtastic. What kind of axles?

Thanks! looked on and off for a year trying to find a clean one. Has dana 44 rear 30 front.


----------



## dumpadub (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (ULDSKWL)*

badass dude


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (dumpadub)*

I spotted this today........


----------



## RCVWJP (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (patrikman)*

Here's mine! Nothing special right now but I got plans!!


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

99 XJ 
Rubicon Express 3.5'' Superflex
Trimmed fenders to fit 33x10.5 KM2's
HP D30 with an Aussie Locker
Chyr 8.25 with an Aussie Locker
And lots of armor


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

*Re: (powdub)*

Nice rig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RCVWJP (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: (Fly952.0)*

I still would love to have an XJ!


----------



## radical rado (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (RCVWJP)*

1985 cj7








heres my baby gonna do a lil work not much,lol
anyone know if i can swanp a later model dash in


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (powdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *powdub* »_








99 XJ 
Rubicon Express 3.5'' Superflex
Trimmed fenders to fit 33x10.5 KM2's
HP D30 with an Aussie Locker
Chyr 8.25 with an Aussie Locker
And lots of armor


Damn near identical to my rig, except I've got 32's and only a front Aussie.
How does the Aussie in the rear behave? Is it pretty noticeable on the street i.e. ratcheting? Looks like you only trimmed past that little sheet metal lip on the front fenders, Do you rub when flexed or are you running a lot of bump stop?


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

No rubbing at all. Aussie in the rear behaves fine, hardly notice its there. 
Front fenders were trimmed until there was no lip. Rears were cut pretty significantly as i cut past the pinch welds and rewelded them 
Jeep was at its best at that stage..i was getting ready to put a clayton LA upgrade on it before i sold it. She kept up with rigs on 35's and up! 


_Modified by powdub at 9:41 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## GTI GEYE (Feb 18, 2010)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (BHB)*


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

I no longer have this Jeep, but I'm on the hunt for a new one.
































After a little fun with some friends.


----------



## matty_1425 (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (pharph)*

my dads had a few jeeps an '87 Cherokee Laredo 4.0 2WD with Posi-Trac Champaign Gold with the rear tire carrier(apparently quite a rear combination), a '95 Cherokee Country 4.0 Selec-Trac red with silver trim, a '00 Grand Cherokee Laredo 4.0 Selec-Trac purple with unpainted trim, a '01 Grand Cherokee Limited 4.7 silver with Quadra-Drive, and lastly an '06 Grand Cherokee Overland 5.7 Khaki Beige with Quadra-Drive II, 
here are some pictures ive found on google, the 06 is his though 


















































but what i really want to see is XJs with OEM rear tire carries


_Modified by matty_1425 at 11:39 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## EM KAY FOUR LOL (Jun 6, 2009)

Going to look at (see: pick up, hopefully) a 94 2dr 5spd xj this weekend. So excited.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (EM KAY FOUR LOL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EM KAY FOUR LOL* »_Going to look at (see: pick up, hopefully) a 94 2dr 5spd xj this weekend. So excited.

Nice 94 is a good year


----------



## EM KAY FOUR LOL (Jun 6, 2009)

I was thinking about this in the shower... towing an xj. Do I need a flatbed, or could we rent a dolly, and just put everything in neutral? It is almost a 2 hour drive and I really don't wanna mess anything up...


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

you could put it in neutral at the transfer case and call it a day, flat tow it if ya want at that point


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (ahardwicke)*

Did some wheeling today.
























Posing.
























































After the first few times of helping out the WJ and XJ, I just left the strap.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

great shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01WJ (Feb 18, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Here is my progress: 2001 WJ 4.0 98k miles








2" BB from fat bob's garage + some firestone destination A/T








Safari Bar with 150w KC








Limited headlights, Black painted grille, 2 yellow fogs mounted behind the grille (just for a cool yellow glare coming from behind the grille, not to actually work as fog lights).









Switches controlling the KC and yellow fogs








exhaust is next with the tax return


_Modified by 01WJ at 10:52 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (dubstyl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubstyl* »_










love this shot!!!!!!!!


----------



## EM KAY FOUR LOL (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: (laynehip1)*

Got me a Jeep! 
4.0 HO, ax15, not sure about axles and whatnot but it runs strong. Just needs brake lines, and rust work. 118k on the odo


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (laynehip1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laynehip1* »_
love this shot!!!!!!!!

Thanks. 
A few more...
























Getting out the snatch strap.











































































































_Modified by dubstyl at 10:08 PM 3-16-2010_


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (dubstyl)*

I went with some friends down to Gulches ORV Park a while back. A few pics...
The group...
























































































































































Some of the other Jeeps...

































The beginning stages of clean-up...








A little carnage...










_Modified by 67Customs at 10:35 PM 3-23-2010_


----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (BHB)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4828879

borla catback for cherokee 87-92 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## ineedacorrado (May 11, 2006)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (ThEnergizer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (67Customs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *67Customs* »_
A little carnage...



















Since when do scrapes on SKID plates count as carnage???


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (nastyhabit16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastyhabit16v* »_








Since when do scrapes on SKID plates count as carnage???









probably since the KJ was never meant to go offroad


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: (A1pocketrocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nastyhabit16v* »_








Since when do scrapes on SKID plates count as carnage???









I guess it really doesn't since that is what they are meant for. I was only trying to show that "damage" to my skids was all the damage I got out of there with (save for some rash on my wheels that I hate anyway) and that I was doing a little rock sliding and not just puddle jumping. I didn't mean it to be a brag or anything.

_Quote, originally posted by *A1pocketrocket* »_probably since the KJ was never meant to go offroad








Funny thing. On one of the obstacles, both the Wrangler and the Cherokee I was with received damage from a tree where as I was able to manuever in a way that didn't cause mine any harm. As a whole, I was able to manuever more easily around the trail that did the Cherokee, and people praise the Cherokee on this board. I wasn't even running A/Ts.
While I realize there is no comparison between the capability of a stock Wrangler v. stock KJ or lightly modified Wrangler v. lightly modified KJ, KJs hold their own off road. I had plenty of people around that were suprised how well it did.
If it was never meant to go off-road, I'm not sure why Jeep would offer rock-rails and skids plates from the factory for KJs or why they would test it for their Trail Rated Program. Also, if they didn't do at least decent off-road, why would the KJ have a good aftermarket base for off-road use parts.
I realize that most of you "real" Jeep guys will still bag on the KJ and I knew that I would get flack on this board, but ah well. It's all I've heard/read since I bought it. I'm pretty use to it by now and I've come to expect it. But, I've seen plenty of KJs that will out trail a lot of rigs and know what they can do. I thought some people would like to see another type of Jeep off-road is why I posted it, even though it isn't nothing spectacular.
For you "real" Jeep guys though, from now on I'll be sure to only post pictures of my CJ-2A off-road instead when I finish it.


_Modified by 67Customs at 5:26 PM 4-14-2010_


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (67Customs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *67Customs* »_
For you "real" Jeep guys though, from now on I'll be sure to only post pictures of my CJ-2A off-road instead when I finish it.


Jeeps are just the poor man's LR. 








Paul
-always the willing heatshield.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: (SuperGroove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuperGroove* »_
Jeeps are just the poor man's LR. 








Paul
-always the willing heatshield.

Land Rovers are cute. I posted a pic of this one on page 28...


----------



## MKTSC (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: (dubstyl)*

Just picked up my first Jeep! 2000 TJ, 4.0L, 5spd, D44 rear, 5ish" lift, 35's.
Schwing!


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (MKTSC)*

















Rocking a LSA








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_
















Rocking a LSA








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You're a local guy to me. Jeep's got Michigan plates did you recently move here? Have you had a chance to wheel at all out here? You ever wanna go wheeling LMK, my buddy and I are always looking for new people to wheel with.
You should check out http://www.pnwjeep.com if you haven't already.
Clean rig though, LOVE those BL's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

Sadly that is not my jeep







, that belongs to a member of bangshift.com . I do have a itching for a Cherokee though so in the future we just might cross paths.... I have been wanting to check out those trails past Carbonado.


----------



## josepha (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: (dubstyl)*

These shots are awesome! You've got one hell of a ride there bud.
On another note, I could spend the entire day checking out all the fantastic photos on this thread!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (josepha)*

Mine's back on the road! Woot! New exhaust manifold and downpipe, taking it for inspection today. Looking to beat on her some over Memorial Day weekend at Rausch Creek!


----------



## unimogken (Jan 19, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *ULDSKWL* »_just sharing my new ride. Sold the GLI and picked up a clean 86 CJ7._Modified by ULDSKWL at 7:00 PM 1-31-2010_

I hope you treat this 4x4 better than you did you old S-10 Blazer.... hehe
Lets go wheeling/camping this summer!


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: (unimogken)*

Picked up a Wrangler this past friday...my first new car and first jeep


----------



## marked001 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (VW1.8Tsunami)*

fill up those fender flares STAT!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (marked001)*

Well, mine drives exactly as I remembered, loud and slow!







Found out I'd blown all the guts out of the cat over the past few years, coupled to a glasspack it's stupid loud! And, yup, slow, 4 banger with 31" tires. Have a new 195* t-stat to replace the 160* with and get ehr back to a more favorable operating temp for proper combustion and see what hapens with power and fuel economy. I'm expecting a slight increase in both. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Will be sure to get some pics from Memorial day.
So, anyone else in the Central PA area want to skip DATB and go camping and wheeling Memorial Day weekend?


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: the JEEPS only thread! (matty_1425)*


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Got rid of my 97 TJ a couple months back and just finally found what seems to be a suitable replacement. I searched forEVER for a Jeep in good shape with a d44 rear, and found the d44 in the north east to few and far between (maybe 5 out of 100+ jeeps I called/emailed about) and Jeeps in good shape that aren't over priced to be just as rare. Finally found a 99 4.0 with a body in GREAT shape, frame and running gear looking exceptional, low mileage (38k!) and 4.10 gearing and picked it up. It doesn't have a d44 rear, but seems to be plenty of those bouncing around CL so I can grab one when I feel like making the swap. VERY happy to be back in the Jeep owning world :thumbup:


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

Ended up trading my black '08 WK (page 63) in on a new '10 S-Limited 5.7L... A few weeks and lots of $$ later: 





































Best part of the S-Limited, it comes with the same seats as the SRT8: 



















And yes, I did the work myself  










Mods so far: 
AEV/Superlift 4" lift w/ EGR module 
AEV 17x8.5 Savegre wheels 
285/70R17 Goodyear Wrangler MTR w/ Kevlar 
Kicker/Mopar audio upgrade with sub 
Removed side skirts and front air dam, getting ready for rock rails...


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

Man, that looks sick. I love the red w/the black wheels. The lift and all just looks perfect. Nice work.:thumb:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

crappy picture, but recent trip to the Rubicon


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

I


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

Poison Spyder Customs JK Atlas equipped!


----------



## slvrathlon (Sep 28, 2002)

^^^
That rig looks plain ole Stoopid! :thumbup:


----------



## 81cj8 (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's mine, enjoy


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

went and had fun this weekend 




















































good times.


----------



## VW1.8Tsunami (Mar 8, 2007)

I got to take an unplanned offroading trip similar to ^^^ over mem'l day weekend. 

I was coming up from the Gulf w/ a buddy and there was a bad traffic jam. Over an hour and had barely even moved. It was raining and we decided it was probably a wreck. Well, I decide to take an exit and take country roads for a few miles to the next exit. 

We almost stopped for a map...nah, shouldn't be a big deal. So were driving down this old country road and I notice the pavement looks REAL rough. I start to get worried. All of a sudden, the road ends. Well, it doesn't end but turns into dirt..which is now mud from the rain. There was a road sign stating the change, so surely it would only be for a little bit....nope. We drove ~15 miles. We were afraid to turn around b/c of space AND we evidently had a few other SUV's following us. I just knew we were going to run into some farm gate and have to turn around. I had it in 4HI the entire way. 

We eventually come across a mustang that is fish tailing like crazy to stay on the road. He was coming in the opposite direction...either he had turned around OR there is actual pavement somewhere ahead. We come to a T- intersection and I choose right based on the tire tracks left from earlier vehicles PLUS, it was headed in the direction of the interstate. A few more miles down the road and we finally get to pavement. Randomly decide to take a right and reach the interstate again. What made it so exciting was having no idea where I was going AND leading a convoy of others who probably thought I knew where I was going.:laugh: 

Here's a google street view...they even turned around :laugh: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...anoid=2sjajmE_jjU89g8Fy5fpeQ&cbp=12,0.28,,0,5 

We took bland rd to range road to 41S.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

had some more fun this weekend


----------



## Fly952.0 (Oct 3, 2000)

Here's a cool pic from this weekend. The weather was crappy so I didn't take many, but I thought this one was a cool shot.










From the rear....


----------



## EnIgMa '06 (May 13, 2004)

Nice! Gilbert?


----------



## Rommel2 (Feb 21, 2007)

here is my last summer fling, sadly forced to sell not long after. 
5" Full-Traction Long arm with bastard-pack rear and dog-leg shackles. D44 rear, D30 front, ZJ steering upgrade

Listen to the doubters in the vid, they convert right about :22 in lol


here is one that killed a ProComp
beware my cameraman's language at about 2:25, its louder than the rest of the cursing lol




^^other angle, listen to my buddy's sound effect as he jumps off the rock I hit. 

some other videos in there too. Tillamook State Forest and Florence dunes, Oregon


----------



## vwmaniacx (Jun 19, 2010)

old name (vdubpimpx)
Some test flexing so i know what I need to cut..








Cut for some hood vents for better cooling








Then just sitting, looking pretty with the new 36'' tsl's








And of course..hehe


----------



## AutoPartsGuy (Jun 25, 2010)

Man, this thread really makes me want to put some upgrades on my Jeep. I have a 98 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. Nothing special, but it sure puts up with quite the beating I give it. 

I've been really wanting to pick up an older style Cherokee to fix up for some off-roading.


----------



## euro+tuner (Feb 1, 2007)

vwmaniacx said:


> old name (vdubpimpx)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to not really like Grand Cherokees, you sir changed my opinion :thumbup::thumbup:. Looks mean!


----------



## Danolxf (Jul 12, 2010)

Don D said:


> Here's my '48 Flattie I played with for a couple years. Just sold it to a kid who had to have it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wagon is badass


----------



## Danolxf (Jul 12, 2010)

Here is my YJ


----------



## hoodsk2 (Sep 26, 2000)

Here some pics of mine sorry about crappy phone pics


----------



## Donkeykong (Feb 19, 2003)

My *first* Jeep:
V6 6-speed manual

A sidenote: I actually sold my first dub for it... my 2000 4-door golf... 1.8t. I miss that car. 

This is at www.jeepskool.com if anyone is in western PA or NE Ohio, hit me up. You won't go somewhere with nicer people. 










I just sold the liberty a few weeks ago for my 2008 rabbit... 2.5L... 5-speed.

I lasted for about a week with a car, until I found this:
2000 TJ, 5-speed, 2.5 Liter, frame is rotted enough that I just picked up some 2x4x3/16 tube to build a new one... I got it for a song as the rear carrier bearings were shot (so bad that the ring had moved away from the pinion), but it came with another D35 with the 4.10's ready to simply swap in. 

I'm still not sure on my build for the trails. Might turbo the 2.5, might get a Cummins 4BT, might go with a 5.0... axles... 44 in front, 60 in the rear? I dunno. 60's are a bit big, so unless I build it for 44's the 60 would only cost me ground clearance. 









(and yes, the rear axle is out in this picture. My Heep is in the Sheetmetal side of my shop)

Mark


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bought a TJ Sahara about 2 months ago. Just picked my first mods for it, 2" BB and IPF H4 headlight conversion w/ 55w HID kit.


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

Danolxf said:


> Here is my YJ


im liking this :thumbup:


----------



## cahlheim (Apr 23, 2002)

*Mine*









*Not Mine*


*Not Mine*


*Wish it was mine*


----------



## ZLandrum (Apr 17, 2010)

That 59 wagon is sweet! Here's my '68 jeepster


----------



## Danolxf (Jul 12, 2010)

ibedrooms said:


> im liking this :thumbup:


 
Thanks man


----------



## Danolxf (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice Jeepster! What engine trans etc ?


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

No pics yet as I need to give it a good detailing, but I am FINALLY back in an XJ.

1996 Cherokee Sport, 4 dr, *5spd manual* :thumbup:

*ONLY* 127K miles.

Everything works, no major rust, not rot, runs perfect! Pretty good find!

Now i just need to find a cheap set of 15x8 American racing Outlaw's to complete the look!


----------



## 494_GTi337 (Jul 26, 2006)

Used to have a TJ...missed it much so got a JK Rubicon.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Just got it back to the shop.

2000 pretty clean with 120k, it's coming apart tom. for some love. Keeping it OEM for now.

Anyone have links for OEM XJ parts at the best price? So far I've found www.teamcherokee.com and it seems pretty decent.

Anyone have good exhaust system advice? Old one needs to go, but I'd prefer to keep it as stock sounding as possible.


----------



## Danolxf (Jul 12, 2010)

lostmypassword said:


> Just got it back to the shop.
> 
> 2000 pretty clean with 120k, it's coming apart tom. for some love. Keeping it OEM for now.
> 
> ...


You can get a ton of leads from www.jeepforums.com


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Danolxf said:


> You can get a ton of leads from www.jeepforums.com



Thanks, I just joined NAXJA as well. I've loved XJ's for years my buddy and my sister had one so I've been around them for a while doing a little work.

So far I'm getting new shocks, front and rear, and an all new poly bushing kit to tighten up the front end as I've been looking under the truck and noticed the factory bushings are a bit past it and loose.


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I finally picked up my first Jeep a couple months back. I'm a longtime GM guy, but always wanted an XJ (not to mention CJ, YJ, and MJ)

Day I picked her up:


First upgrade (my kinda bling ):


Second upgrade:


Third upgrade, Mumbasa RTT w/ changing room and Thule racks:


After I get all the maintenance and little things up to spec, going with Rough Country 3" with 30" BFG A/Ts. Nothing too crazy, just needs to get me to and from Elk camp. :beer:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

my pos, she is for sale if anyone is interested....


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

The Dubsta said:


> my pos, she is for sale if anyone is interested....


That thing is sick! I love unlimited wranglers. 

Here is my Cherokee


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

thanks man, nice xj you have there. what long arm kit or is fabricated? Either way she is clean. 

Also I'm putting her for sale on autotrader but if anyone here is interested please let me know. I have it for sale in the rocky mountain classifieds section.


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

I have the same kit 5.5" re kit. Before I decided to sell I was planning on going 1 tons, lowering it 2", atlas t/case and possibly back half it but she is just too clean to do all that too. Nice gti, wife would kill me though if I came home in that. Selling the jeep to get a nice family vehicle.


----------



## DM_MKV (Jul 28, 2008)

The Dubsta said:


> I have the same kit 5.5" re kit. Before I decided to sell I was planning on going 1 tons, lowering it 2", atlas t/case and possibly back half it but she is just too clean to do all that too. Nice gti, wife would kill me though if I came home in that. Selling the jeep to get a nice family vehicle.


Yeah it is nice where it sits. Atlas tcase would be nice tho and not to crazy..


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

so guys, these pics are sick!!! 
i gotta know though, as i am highly interested in picking a wrangler up, whats a good forum to poke around on? :thumbup:


----------



## Kevin RS (Apr 20, 2003)

http://www.jeepforum.com/

http://www.tjhardcore.com/

http://www.pirate4x4.com/welcome1.php


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

^^^ those, plus don't forget:

www.wranglerforum.com

and the local off-road forums in your area. They have lots of info on what modifications to your Wrangler will be suited to your area.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I was told to post my stuffs here, so I hereby present my first Cherokee. It's a 2 door 5 speed 2wd model. I'd like to convert it to 4wd at some point, but it will be hard to do at this time b/c I will be a freshman living in the dorms.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow just found this thread! Picked up an XJ a month or so ago. Paid off my car and instead of driving it into the ground, i picked up this as a DD/winter fun/utility/bmx road trip car. It's a 96 sport, had 167K when I picked it up. Everything works on it, very very minimal rust. Since I've had it I have changed plugs, wires, oil and planning on doing all other fluids this month. Pulled the interior out and shampooed all the carpet, scrubbed all plastic etc. Also built a custom sub enclosure, removed lower trim and repainted satin black, painted wheels satin black, tinted tails and front side markets a bit, resprayed grills and bumpers. Started fully undercoating although have a few small rust spots to repair first. 

No plans for a lift as off roading is a low priority to be honest. I need a new muffler, new front tires and that's about it for now. Also getting a throttle body spacer and ported TB and making an intake.

This was on the roof.









Fixed it yesterday ending with this..








Still needs paint obviously

Sub enclosure...









And oddly the only decent pic I have of the outside...









I like to think of it as my little Storm Trooper :laugh::beer:


----------



## Donkeykong (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey, Ohio and Western PA guys.. www.jeepskool.com 

This weekend is "skool", I'll be out there with my TJ (christening it... prior to now I've had my KJ out there, but wanted to get into something with a SFA) 

I bring my kids, we have fun, there is camping. Let me know if you are going to come and we can organize a vortex trail ride... I've already been there in my rabbit... to shoot a wedding on the property  

Mark


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

^^^ Sounds fun but mine is 2WD and is sporting bald street tires. I might get stuck in the grass :laugh:


----------



## Donkeykong (Feb 19, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> ^^^ Sounds fun but mine is 2WD and is sporting bald street tires. I might get stuck in the grass :laugh:


 
If anything I would consider logging into the board and start yapping about the 4x4 conversion. I know there are some c-bus jeepsters down there and there is always an axle and transfer case for sale at some point.....or you can pick one up from davey's.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't really have the space to do such an intensive swap, but I definitely plan to in the future and I have already checked out the forums. Good stuff to be found! 

Daveys is simply amazing.


----------



## vwmaniacx (Jun 19, 2010)

Just a few wheeling pictures. 
































I hate mud... 








And Just a cool picture from the other weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

vwmaniacx said:


> I hate mud...


 you can say that again. 




























had a lot of cleaning to do...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

vwmaniacx said:


> Just a few wheeling pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks a little bit like MaBell/Jeep Eater. Am I close? You're with Western Mass 4x4? I'm from Longmeadow, but I stick with Exploring NH and Midcoast Jeep (from ME). Thinking about joining Baystate Jeepers though to get a little more MA action.


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

vwmaniacx said:


> Just a few wheeling pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that looks like fun :thumbup:


----------



## vwmaniacx (Jun 19, 2010)

robbyb413 said:


> Looks a little bit like MaBell/Jeep Eater. Am I close? You're with Western Mass 4x4? I'm from Longmeadow, but I stick with Exploring NH and Midcoast Jeep (from ME). Thinking about joining Baystate Jeepers though to get a little more MA action.


 Nope it's not. There all different locations really, some in Nh, some in central Ma. Yup, I am with WM4x4, founding member. If i were you, i would join WM4x4, but i might just be bias..lol


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

My 4WD Vehicles 
My old 08' JK and my 650whp 24V VR6 2001.5 Audi S4 

















My new week old 2010 JK Unlimited Natural Pearl Green with same 33's that were on the 08' JK


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

vwmaniacx said:


> Nope it's not. There all different locations really, some in Nh, some in central Ma. Yup, I am with WM4x4, founding member. If i were you, i would join WM4x4, but i might just be bias..lol


 The shot of the GC heading up that obstacle looked like one of the obstacles on JE/MB I thought. I'm sure you can understand the confusion given the similarities. 

Maybe I'll check out a WM4x4 ride. Are your forum and rides open to people who aren't paid club members?


----------



## vwmaniacx (Jun 19, 2010)

robbyb413 said:


> The shot of the GC heading up that obstacle looked like one of the obstacles on JE/MB I thought. I'm sure you can understand the confusion given the similarities.


 Looks like Gatekeeper, right at the beginning of MB. 



robbyb413 said:


> Maybe I'll check out a WM4x4 ride. Are your forum and rides open to people who aren't paid club members?


 The forum is open to all, (just have to post first before getting full access) keeps out the rif raf..:laugh: We do have open rides, but for the most part the rides are members only. All tho, we do enjoy going when there is no run also.:thumbup:


----------



## mhollandmhs09 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Hey out there*

Hey this is my first post so here goes. I have a totally stock 2006 TJ with the 4.0L and a 6-speed tranny. Like anybody, I want to eventually lift and put bigger tires on it. I've been off roading (nothing crazy but more than an average car could do) with it, and LOVED it. I wanna get more into off roading, so I'm looking for help and advice on where to go (i live in eastern ma, just north of boston) and what lift kits to buy, where to have it installed, or how to install it myself. Also, if there are any must-have mods like a cold air intake or anything along those lines let me know. I'd love to hear what you guys think!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

ExploringNH is a great place to start if you want to get a lot of access to spots in NH (which just so you know: you definitely want that). Also check the North East Association of 4WD clubs directory to see if there is a club based close to you so you can make the meetings and that has people you want to interact with. 

Of the top of my head I think Baystate Jeepers is the closest to you, but could be wrong so you should check. I'm unaffiliated with them so I can't vouch for them or anything. I am looking at joining up though, myself.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

mhollandmhs09 said:


> Hey this is my first post so here goes. I have a totally stock 2006 TJ with the 4.0L and a 6-speed tranny. Like anybody, I want to eventually lift and put bigger tires on it. I've been off roading (nothing crazy but more than an average car could do) with it, and LOVED it. I wanna get more into off roading, so I'm looking for help and advice on where to go (i live in eastern ma, just north of boston) and what lift kits to buy, where to have it installed, or how to install it myself. Also, if there are any must-have mods like a cold air intake or anything along those lines let me know. I'd love to hear what you guys think!




all of your questions can be answered by doing a little reading here: http://www.cherokeetalk.com/forum/



best cherokee forum on the web. 
that and http://www.naxja.org/forum/

:beer:


----------



## Donkeykong (Feb 19, 2003)

Amsterdam087 said:


> all of your questions can be answered by doing a little reading here: http://www.cherokeetalk.com/forum/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have they got TJ's on those Cherokee forums?


----------



## dwales31 (Dec 2, 2006)

DEZL_DUB said:


> you can say that again.
> 
> had a lot of cleaning to do...


:screwy:thats not a lot of cleaning.....


----------



## Donkeykong (Feb 19, 2003)

Pffft, here is a dirty jeep...


Tell me what color it actually is..... LOL


----------



## 67Customs (Mar 3, 2005)

Donkeykong said:


> Tell me what color it actually is..... LOL


Well, according to this sales brochure...

http://www.american-automobile.com/06 Fahrzeugkataloge/K 2006 Jeep Liberty.pdf

that color is called "Mud".

Do I win?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Did some wheeling last weekend, "Old Florida Rd" and "Ma Bell" in MA. A couple shots:


----------



## vwmaniacx (Jun 19, 2010)

I just wanted to thank you Robby. For NOT doing the go arounds on OFR, they is very local trail to me, same as The bell.:thumbup: Hit me up with a PM next time you come out this way.
Pics from the same place, in the same order...:laugh:
































None of the water tho, the camera people always miss me.. here is one of me waiting..:laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

vwmaniacx said:


> I just wanted to thank you Robby. For NOT doing the go arounds on OFR, they is very local trail to me, same as The bell.:thumbup: Hit me up with a PM next time you come out this way.


It's never a problem to stay on the trail What fun would it be to go around, anyway? I've got a winch and a locker in the rear... not a lot I can't get over around here with a little help from a friend and a tree. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:




> Pics from the same place, in the same order...:laugh:


Nice pics. I love this one ^^^ in particular. That little strip of trail is really one of those "you must be there to appreciate it" things. That rock and tree don't look like a lot until you see the approach and the trail ahead. It looks like nothing in the picture, but plenty of people underestimate it and take tub damage. I guess that's why that spot has an illegal go-around. 

I'm trying to get an OX in my front axle before the snow, I'd like to run the trail again with that in, and the pin in my rear OX kept popping out so I'd like to fix that. I bet the trail is a whole lot quicker when you're locked/locked. I'll let you know if I'm heading out. :thumbup:


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Got this over the weekend. 2010 Wrangler Mountain edition. It's all stock [including the tires] and will stay like that for the warranty period.


----------



## zippome (Apr 22, 2010)

this is what i traded for my current gti.


----------



## Allytronik (Jan 11, 2008)

Traded in my '08 VW GTI for this guy:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Nice plate.


----------



## fgerhrthrt (Sep 17, 2010)

*the JEEPS only thread! (bhb399mm)*

Great forum!! Even better thread!! 
Here are a couple of pics of the KJ Rocky Mountain. Don't worry though, I also have two YJ's, and two XJ's! I'll get some pictures of them and update this post... 


Edit: Jeeps are gone... But I now have a new Dakota V8 4x4. 


nike air ninja 
foot loocker ninja


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Doing my best to combat bottom of the door rust here. Sanded all the rust down, put on a good primer then hit it with duplicolor bedliner spray. I love this stuff, goes on really easily and is pretty cheap. 

Thankfully my rust wasn't that bad down there, but some of the older XJ's I've looked at had the entire bottom of the door eaten off. 

Next up is giving the roof the same treatment and installed new front hub's and U joints.


----------



## crd-jeep (May 1, 2010)

93 Wrangler









98 5.9 Limited Grand Cherokee









07 Diesel Grand Cherokee

Love the 07 CRD, but need to sell it and pick up a diesel caddy.

-Brad


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Mussen (Jul 1, 2006)

dubstyl said:


>


 
That is....freaking amazing.


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

Did some work this weekend.......


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

sell my car and get another wrangler?? anyone think i should ? lol


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

Mac n Cheez said:


> sell my car and get another wrangler?? anyone think i should ? lol


Do it.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Here's some changes to my XJ.
Got the riddler cover, D rings through the stock bumper, a new old exhaust manifold, and a 99 interior.










And my DJ, test fitting the 4.0 in it I picked up yesterday. 



















and have these for it...


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

anyone towing a boat with their jeep? If you are what kind of jeep and how much rear sag from it? I wanted to get a truck to tow the boat next year but would almost rather get a jeep instead now. Looking more at cherokees but I love wranglers too.


----------



## -jakrbt- (Jun 5, 2009)

My new toy school bus.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Matysik said:


> anyone towing a boat with their jeep? If you are what kind of jeep and how much rear sag from it? I wanted to get a truck to tow the boat next year but would almost rather get a jeep instead now. Looking more at cherokees but I love wranglers too.


Not the place for this really, start a new thread please. Also - this is a common topic on Jeep Foum.


----------



## Matysik (Oct 6, 2008)

robbyb413 said:


> Not the place for this really, start a new thread please. Also - this is a common topic on Jeep Foum.


are you kidding me? this is the jeeps only thread and there are questions about everything pertaining to them throughout the whole thread. Perfect place for it really.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> D rings through the stock bumper,


More info on the d-ring set-up please. i haven't seen that yet, looks clean


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Matysik said:


> are you kidding me? this is the jeeps only thread and there are questions about everything pertaining to them throughout the whole thread. Perfect place for it really.


No, it's a general place to post some pics of our trail jeeps along with some mall crawlers. If you want to have a discussion about something specific beyond "you bro which bumper is that?" it belongs in another thread. Thanks!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

robhurlburt said:


> More info on the d-ring set-up please. i haven't seen that yet, looks clean


thanks... :thumbup:

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/stock-bumper-d-ring-plates-1125870/


----------



## mcduff (Jul 10, 2010)

DcMuff on JeepForum, in case any of you are over there


----------



## bradandemilie<3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

My '99 SE 4x4, 4.0, 8.25 rear w/ tru trac. 

2" OME Lift 
16" Rubicon MOAB's. 










I had a $700 budget for wheels/tires and picked these up for $250. That leaves me money for a bumper or ? :banghead: I just let an ARB bumper slip by for $400 obo because I thought I was going to use most of my money on wheels.


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

My 04 TJ with a 2"BB and 1" BL on 31's. I will be picking up 33's for the summer.


----------



## PAFirefighter49 (Nov 12, 2010)

*My TJ*

99 TJ Sport...2" BB, 31's, locked at both ends


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

mcduff said:


> DcMuff on JeepForum, in case any of you are over there


Are there enough VMG members on JeepForum that it would be worthwhile to create a VMGJeepers (or VortexJeepers or whatever) group to identify ourselves?


----------



## mcduff (Jul 10, 2010)

robbyb413 said:


> Are there enough VMG members on JeepForum that it would be worthwhile to create a VMGJeepers (or VortexJeepers or whatever) group to identify ourselves?


I know there are a lot of guys rockin both VW's and Jeeps, but I don't know how many are active in both communities.


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

I mainly just lurk on the Jeep forum.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm active on JF and JU... and a few others 

Some updated pictures of actually offroading it:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

mcduff said:


> I know there are a lot of guys rockin both VW's and Jeeps, but I don't know how many are active in both communities.


You don't need to be active to be in a group, it's just a tag that you add to your account to help find others in you area, see what they're posting/doing etc. Other than the classified forums I can't think of a single reason to post on JF since it seems like anything you could ever want to know has already been posted, discussed for 100 pages, and can just be found via search. :laugh:


----------



## Erik04gti (Sep 28, 2004)

always enjoy a chance to whore out the Heep


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

Erik04gti said:


> always enjoy a chance to whore out the Heep


Nice snorkel! 

I recently crashed my '98 XJ... 




















BUT! 4 days later I got an '01 XJ! WOOT! I love these things.

Currently totally stock, but the body's in pretty awesome shape. Probably gonna beef up the wheels, and I need new front U-joints.... Nothing too exciting, just wanted to share the love! :grinsanta:


----------



## stehiggs (Dec 29, 2010)

*any advice?*

I have a 1991 Jeep Cherokee Laredo, and I want to replace the bumper but I'm not sure how people put on a bumper with a grill/lights/etc around the Laredo styling. Is it better to just take off the Laredo trim or what? any suggestions on what bumper to put on it? i dont want the winch but I do want the grill guard with 2 or 3 lights on it.

thanks guys and awesome pics.


----------



## stehiggs (Dec 29, 2010)

I made the bumper that I'm talking about my prof pic. reply with any suggestions.


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just ordered a whole bunch of junk for my 2010 wrangler unlimited. This is my mods list, the wheels/tires, flashpaq, and gas door are already on the Jeep. The rest will be going on within the month hopefully. 

- Pro Comp Black Steelies 4.25" Backspacing w/285/75/16 Nitto Terra Grapplers 33's 
- Superchips Flashpaq 
- Yukon 5.13 Gears for Dana 30 and 44 
- Teraflex 2.5" BB with shock adapters 
- Mopar Black Gas Door 
- Viper Throttle Body 
- JKS Sway Bar Disconnects 
- Hella Black Magic 500 w/Smittybilt Brackets 
- RR Mirror Relocators 
- Amsoil 75w90 Severe Gear Lube 
- RR Tow Hitch 

Here's some pics of the jeep and a couple of the home depot grill I made from gutter guard and painted with truck bed liner. 

































Just installed the 08' Viper throttle body today, hoping this, the flashpaq, and the new gears will help me out in the gas mileage department. 
Old vs. New TB's 









New one installed


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

Picked the wife up a 06 commander 65th anniversary edition:thumbup: We're very happy with it, and I maybe plan on doing some mods to it this spring if we keep it. Fenders, wheels, 2" lift etc... She drives very little so mpg isn't a huge factor. She actually likes driving lifted 4x4 vehicles & she used to take out my colorado with a 4" suspension/3" body lift on 35's alot. This is our first jeep & it reminds me of a poor mans G wagen


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Justin, nice JK!
Did you have the stock 3.21 or the 3.73 with the 33s on? 5.13 seems really deep, unless you're going to a 35 maybe 37?


----------



## DaveVmax (Jun 27, 2007)

my heeps.

my 88 4L 










and my 92 4L


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

-jakrbt- said:


> My new toy school bus.


I really love the new rubicon's. I'm trying to talk the wife into one instead of a flex & maybe instead of modding her commander a little putting $ towards this. The only bad thing thing is that the comander is paid off, but still these look awesome:thumbup: What's your mpg about 20 highway?


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

panzer 2.3 said:


> Picked the wife up a 06 commander 65th anniversary edition:thumbup: We're very happy with it, and I maybe plan on doing some mods to it this spring if we keep it. Fenders, wheels, 2" lift etc... She drives very little so mpg isn't a huge factor. She actually likes driving lifted 4x4 vehicles & she used to take out my colorado with a 4" suspension/3" body lift on 35's alot. This is our first jeep & it reminds me of a poor mans G wagen


Nice. I just picked up a 2010 Commander for my wife yesterday. She's pretty stoked but coming from an R32...it's going to take a bit of getting used to driving this big thing around. :laugh:


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

MFactor said:


> Nice. I just picked up a 2010 Commander for my wife yesterday. She's pretty stoked but coming from an R32...it's going to take a bit of getting used to driving this big thing around. :laugh:


I'm sure she'll be happy with it. My wife also switched from her gti, because we had a child. The commander is great in the snow & it's a rugged vehicle which is nice living in the boonies. There is also decent aftermarket support for it. I bought my wife the limited commander parts for it, to give her some bling


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

panzer 2.3 said:


> I'm sure she'll be happy with it. My wife also switched from her gti, because we had a child. The commander is great in the snow & it's a rugged vehicle which is nice living in the boonies. There is also decent aftermarket support for it. I bought my wife the limited commander parts for it, to give her some bling


Yeah, my wife loves it! I'm looking around for some of the Limited parts as well. Where and what Limited parts did you get? I want to add a bit of flare in the interior for her too and looking to possibly source out a navigation with rear camera and uconnect phone integration. I love that color green btw. If the dealer had that green, it would have been my first pick. The silver is nice though, given the size of the vehicle. I would hate to constantly have to hand was this behemoth to keep it looking clean.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

MFactor said:


> Yeah, my wife loves it! I'm looking around for some of the Limited parts as well. Where and what Limited parts did you get? I want to add a bit of flare in the interior for her too and looking to possibly source out a navigation with rear camera and uconnect phone integration. I love that color green btw. If the dealer had that green, it would have been my first pick. The silver is nice though, given the size of the vehicle. I would hate to constantly have to hand was this behemoth to keep it looking clean.


I bought her the limited grille(which you have already) the skid plate, the rear grab handles, fuel door. I also picked up a rear hitch/step, some weathertech floor mats, trunk liner & some beefier tires. It's paid off, so we me may continue to mod it with some new wheels, 2" lift, touchscreen/rear dvd, mopar grille guard, rock rails, line-x on the fenders etc... It's either that or get a new rubicon unlimited with the 4 doors? Her's came with some unique bits being a 65th anniversary edition it's supposedly has special seats with embroidered logos, power sunroof & two skylights, chrome tow hooks, unique wheel paint, badging, trim & interior bits, etc... I would also like to do a camera, but it came with the factory radar which works very well. We get alot of compliments from jeep people in our area, so it may be worth hanging onto it & making it unique. I bought parts from here, mopar makes a sweet t-handle shifter that I want to pick up next:
http://www.justforjeeps.com/jeepcommander.html
http://www.autotrucktoys.com/jeep_commander/
There is also a commander forum with good info on it. The silver looks sharp, she was attracted to it, because she always loved G-wagens, but one of those is outside of our budget:laugh: They get great reviews & many have hit the 100k+ mark without major problems. The water pump seems to be the weak link & should be done around 80k I learned alot from the commander forum & can pm you a link if you like?


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

thread makes me want to build up my dad's 01 GC Laredo V8


----------



## v w 4 l i f e 1 0 1 (Oct 13, 2004)

my 2011 jk


----------



## v w 4 l i f e 1 0 1 (Oct 13, 2004)

3 inch terra flex lift , soft 8s and mtr kevlar 35's


----------



## MFactor (Oct 18, 2003)

panzer 2.3 said:


> There is also a commander forum with good info on it. The silver looks sharp, she was attracted to it, because she always loved G-wagens, but one of those is outside of our budget:laugh: They get great reviews & many have hit the 100k+ mark without major problems. The water pump seems to be the weak link & should be done around 80k I learned alot from the commander forum & can pm you a link if you like?


Are you talking about jeepcommander.com? I've been hanging out in there a bit and learned a few things. Only thing I've done so far is replace the the low/high beams and fog lights to Silverstar Ultra's. It's amazing how much of a difference it does compared to the original. Much brighter and a bit whiter. I found a code for Advanced Auto Parts that's saved me like $40.00 if you're interested. I bought it online and opted for pick-up at store. 

$10 off $30 w/coupon code ES123
$20 off $50 w/coupon code ES123
$25 off $60 w/coupon code BIG25
$30 off $75 w/coupon code BIG30
$40 off $100 w/coupon code BIG40
$50 off $200 via coupon code BIG50


I just picked up a black running board today too. Tried installing it but it started snowing here in Colorado :facepalm: My wife's car does have the rear parking sensor but man...I still want the rear camera :laugh: Next mod is a hitch and possibly a 2" lift with larger wheel/tire combo. Safari roof basket would be sweet too. :thumbup:


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

MFactor said:


> Are you talking about jeepcommander.com? I've been hanging out in there a bit and learned a few things. Only thing I've done so far is replace the the low/high beams and fog lights to Silverstar Ultra's. It's amazing how much of a difference it does compared to the original. Much brighter and a bit whiter. I found a code for Advanced Auto Parts that's saved me like $40.00 if you're interested. I bought it online and opted for pick-up at store.
> 
> $10 off $30 w/coupon code ES123
> $20 off $50 w/coupon code ES123
> ...


Cool, thats the one. Check out the 4xguard brushguard that's going to be my next mod, bolts right up to the front tow hook location. Jeeps are alot of fun, almost as addicitng as dubs. I'll check out the bulbs too:thumbup:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

Did some work to my 2010 Unlimited since I last posted pics, here's the modification list:

- Pro Comp 97 Series 16" 4.25" Backspacing w/ 35" x 12.5" Goodyear Duratracs
- Superchips Flashpaq
- Yukon 5.13 Gears 
- Teraflex 2.5" BB with shock adapters
- Mopar Black Gas Door
- Viper Throttle Body
- JKS Sway Bar Disconnects
- Hella Black Magic 500 w/Smittybilt Brackets
- RR Mirror Relocators
- Amsoil 75w90 Severe Gear Lube
- RR Tow Hitch


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

deucestudios said:


> Justin, nice JK!
> Did you have the stock 3.21 or the 3.73 with the 33s on? 5.13 seems really deep, unless you're going to a 35 maybe 37?


Thanks!... Sorry, I just saw your post.. See above post.. Just mounted the 35's, stock gearing was 3.73. :thumbup:


----------



## givemeadub (Jul 29, 2008)

Matysik said:


> are you kidding me? this is the jeeps only thread and there are questions about everything pertaining to them throughout the whole thread. Perfect place for it really.


haha idk something with that guy...i think hes a little :screwy: thats like the 4th time ive seen him say something that this isnt the place to say that....i dont see to many more jeep threads on here...so where is the place for it? :banghead:


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

how is the soft top in the winter? freezing?


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

OMGK20 said:


> how is the soft top in the winter? freezing?


This is my second JK, and I never had a problem with the cold with the soft tops. I have been in -10 degrees up in Vermont, with no problems.. As long as the heat is going you're good, Ive never even needed to fully blast the heat to warm it up.


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

The only problem with a soft top in the winter is being careful not to damage it removing snow and ice.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

More of mine from yesterday. 




























And today with Exploder 16s and 33s. dunno if I'm keepin them yet.


----------



## Mike97xj (Jan 17, 2004)

Bought this a couple weeks ago... My second XJ.. I've been away for about 7-8 years, couldn't stand it any longer.

Day after I bought it:









Got these guys....









And now:










I need more lift.


----------



## NotoriousWithaG (Apr 28, 2005)

Mike97xj said:


> And now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love it, Ive always had a thing for white XJ's especially lifted classics.. 

This thread is giving me plenty of ideas, I'd like to pick up an XJ and post in this thread in the next few months 

looking at one for my girl but it wont stay stock, Itll have some simple things( 31's, BB lift) 

Ive got ideas out the ass though, just gotta find the right XJ:laugh:


----------



## ILL_VW (Oct 28, 2004)

Mike97xj said:


> And now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What kinda lift you got on there? Could always do a junkyard lift for a few hundred and get 3-4 inches.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Back in for more paint. Getting there, one more coat.


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

USN_JeepWK said:


> I'm active on JF and JU... and a few others
> 
> Some updated pictures of actually offroading it:


:thumbup:


----------



## Rommel2 (Feb 21, 2007)

ILL_VW said:


> What kinda lift you got on there? Could always do a junkyard lift for a few hundred and get 3-4 inches.


thats what I was thinking. I just finished the XJ/MJ bastard pack and netted about 4" in the rear, no block and stock shackle. Up front I am going with spacers until I come across 4" coils. The junkyard upgrade path is well blazed these days. YJ front/Dakota rear brake lines, chevy shackles, Dakota ebrake cables, etc. Google knows all:thumbup:


----------



## ILL_VW (Oct 28, 2004)

Rommel2 said:


> thats what I was thinking. I just finished the XJ/MJ bastard pack and netted about 4" in the rear, no block and stock shackle. Up front I am going with spacers until I come across 4" coils. The junkyard upgrade path is well blazed these days. YJ front/Dakota rear brake lines, chevy shackles, Dakota ebrake cables, etc. Google knows all:thumbup:


Rubicon Express makes a 3.5" springs, http://www.rubiconexpress.com/Jeep/XJ/Product.aspx?folder=XJSp&part=RE1300. I got 3.5" outa my bastard pack and im goin with the Rustys 3" spring to save a few bucks plus I like the raked look.


----------



## Dark_VR6 (Sep 3, 2007)

My new toy I just got. Want to do a 3-4 inch lift and 31s and some other goodies, any body have any exp with OME products. thanks


















my old yota


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

I dressed my rig up for Halloween. My kid, his friend and my wife played along, well, posed with their costumes on before the candy hunt.



















Most Colorado trails are closed right now 'cause of this...










So, I haven't been wheeling in a few weeks. Time to catch up on some mods. I got a nice package... in the mail I mean.










SO, off came the bumper, cut a hole, welded in a 1/4" plate and had to lengthen the bar and move the light brackets.





































Back together and painted.










Just when I thought I was done with my 1/10th scale bumper, I gotta put a winch in it now. 










Back bumper started...










I found one of those trunk mounted bike racks, took it apart and used some 1" and 2" square tubing and made this...



















I bought a cheapo air compressor...










Modified it A LOT. Made a bracket...



















One chuck on each side...










The kid had a snow day, so he played Little Big Planet with his friends, so I made these today...


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

^ Nice work! That's one good looking JK. mmmmm, shiner


----------



## SparkyJetta (Dec 27, 2003)

Here is my pile. 89 YJ with a 4.2. Just picked her up a couple months ago. The cat caught on fire when the PO had it and melted the carpet. It also had carb issues and had been sitting for a while. I picked it up for $1500. And have since stripped all but the front seats, put a Weber 32/36 and some 33in Duratracks with higher backspacing on it. (Could hardly turn before.) It alread came with the lift and a a rear locker. Still working out some bugs and hope to have her running smooth come spring.


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

dubstyl said:


>


Nice, ESEE:thumbup: I have a few myself. Jeep is looking good.


----------



## skimblzbvs (Jan 21, 2011)

My 97 TJ.... with a few things done..


----------



## npleshek (Feb 2, 2011)

My first car: a 1979 Jeep CJ7 with the AMC 304 v8



























I got it when I was 13 and have just built it up to where it is now over the 6 years I have had it. It started out a brown, rusty, stock jeep with shag carpet, no top, and sitting in a field. It has Dana 44 axles from a Scout front and rear on it now that is not shown in the pictures above, but can be seen in some below.

Here is it before paint and the next is with it flexing on the new axles and then finally the jeep with new axles next to my friends old jeep


----------



## Anniekins (Jun 8, 2008)

npleshek said:


> My first car: a 1979 Jeep CJ7 with the AMC 304 v8



:heart:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

panzer 2.3 said:


> Nice, ESEE:thumbup: I have a few myself. Jeep is looking good.


Thanks. Definitely my favorite knife! I have 6 myself.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

More of my junk, cause I keep changing it up.

Stock 17" chrylser 300 wheels, with JK wrangler rubicon tires. (255/75 r17, measure 32")


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

^^ Oh man that looks _awesome_. :thumbup:


----------



## Rommel2 (Feb 21, 2007)

you will have a SLIGHT wobble from those because they are 5x115mm as opposed to your 5x114.3, when you bolt them on they center to the lugnut you torque first. I have a friend with a set on his ranger. 

yes I know its an xj and avoiding wobbles is impossible, just thought I would let you know.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

It was nice out today so I put on my new soft top. Picked up a Rampage for a steal to replace my worn out factory top and bows:










And then I crushed the snowbank at the end of my landlord's driveway so he could get out of his driveway. Some jerk parked so inconsiderately that he couldn't get out of the driveway. A couple passes with the Jeep and he had no problems backing out. No complains about getting some Karma points while playing with a Jeep!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Rommel2 said:


> you will have a SLIGHT wobble from those because they are 5x115mm as opposed to your 5x114.3, when you bolt them on they center to the lugnut you torque first. I have a friend with a set on his ranger.
> 
> yes I know its an xj and avoiding wobbles is impossible, just thought I would let you know.


Ford's center bore is 70.5mm, Jeep is 71.5. These mopar wheels are 71.5mm, so they are perfectly centered, real snug on the hubs. 
Each lug may be off by 0.35mm but I can't feel it. 
I did a really slow/even star pattern though, so maybe I just got lucky. :beer:
Thanks for the heads up, but I did the homework on them.

More pics.


----------



## Giffels (Sep 2, 2009)

*Need some FSJ's!*

Its got a 94 LT1 in it with 400 Hp at the flywheel  still in the build process tho..










And this one has a 400 pontiac bored 30 over about 550hp at the wheels  And in this particular picture the tab holding the fuel line broke and the fuel line decided to rest against a pully...so yes in typical jeep fashion that is a trail of gas :thumbup:


----------



## fourlitre (Mar 7, 2011)

Well no pics to show yet, but I changed my vortex name and leaving the impractical world of lowered vw's back to the wonderful world of capable jeeps. Hoping to pick up a wrangler soon!! :beer:

Heres a pic of my old zj, (unfortunately I could only find one of the ones that I took when I was selling it) I owned it for about five years, it was completely stock and got me through anything I could ask of it


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

deucestudios said:


>


I'm a sucker for steelies and bigger-than-stock tires. Looks good :beer:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

saw this ride Jeep today, DO WANT!!!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Giffels said:


> Its got a 94 LT1 in it with 400 Hp at the flywheel  still in the build process tho..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome (the jeeps, not the broken fuel line). The project with the LT1 looks mean. Will it be keeping that color scheme?


----------



## Giffels (Sep 2, 2009)

Not sure if i will keep the color, it is for sure keeping that look once it is done while i get all the bugs worked out, im thinking single seat and box of tool status haha I kind of like it though so I may keep it or go a maroon and flat black or possibly i was thinking gloss black top and the lower accents flat black..


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

just picked up this the other day..


----------



## fourlitre (Mar 7, 2011)

patrikman said:


> saw this ride Jeep today, DO WANT!!!


I :heart: that top, this one looks like a hard top, I've only saw that top in a soft top, and very few where I live. Maybe one or two, and they looked great also!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

matty_1425 said:


> but what i really want to see is XJs with OEM rear tire carries




my 85 had one traded it paul here a few months back for the 1.8t out of his mk4. Only pic I have is it parked at my house when i was still shopping.














GF has a 98 TJ that i swapped a 4bt into. Her commute went from 2 miles to 25 miles each way though so she is wanting something else. May be up for sale soon if I don't just buy it off her.

































Only a 2.5" lift with 2" spacers up front also to level it with the engine. 31s.


Took it offroading once since I built it and never regeared the front so i was limited to 2wd, with all the torque it didn't really matter .


Torque was also so great that the stock trans mount couldn't keep the engine in place so it would pull itself into 4wd when taking off from a stop, not good when you have 4.10s in the front and 3.07s in the rear.. Finally grenaded the TC a few weeks back, just built her a 231 "HD" from a minty ram 1500 TC I found at pull a part. I didn't even have to pull it was just sitting in the bed of the truck!


Really need to convince her not to sell it.


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

Looks like you did a great job on the swap! Clean. 

What kind of MPG numbers does it pull down?


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

What trans are you using for the 4bt? and what adapter? I have been thinking about this swap alot lately and its come down to that or a tdi.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

nastyhabit16v said:


> Looks like you did a great job on the swap! Clean.
> 
> What kind of MPG numbers does it pull down?



Thanks,

Honestly not 100% sure on the mileage I've seen what I think is 18-20 she says its closer to 16 but when I drive it is usually split highway/city her old commute was 2 mile city and her current commute is lots of stop and go plus city. That and she never runs it all that low then will put in like 20 bucks, never seems to fill up. She also bases fuel consumption on how much she stops, "I'm always filling up" is a constant complaint but she never runs it to even a 1/4 tank or fills it up all the way. She claims she got 10-12 before so either way with her "Math" she sees it as an improvement.

There is no correct speedo gear for going taller tires and taller gearing (had to go taller to maintain highway speed with the low rpms), haven't wanted to invest in an electronic corrector box yet since she doesn't care and I have way to much tied up into it already. It was a 2.5 so it came with 4.10s and she had the 31s put on it when she bought it new in 98 so it has been wrong since she got it as the dealer never swapped in the right gear from what I can tell. Right now since I haven't picked up the rear driveshaft I have been driving it around fwd, I stupidly kept clicking off on the fill up since you can get away with it on the diesel not sure I'll get an accurate reading but i know the stock is about 8-10% off so this tank should get me a decent idea of how it is doing. The issue with the 4.10s still in the front is top speed is just over 70 so its constantly rev'd out on the highway which won't help. 

The 3.07s in the rear are way off, like a reading of 50 on the speedo is in the range of 70-75mph GPS. So I have never been able to get an accurate fuel estimation. 

At half tank right now at 136 miles indicated, so roughly 150 actual. We'll see tomorrow when I have to fill it up.

Finally found a source for poly engine mounts, if you notice the engine is angled to the passenger side a bit. That is by design when mated with a chevy bell housing to keep the automatics level when in a box van. I tried to keep that angle so that the AX15 and TC were how they would be in a stock jeep. I am using 90ish dodge ram cummins mounts but I think they must sit up higher as there is a ton of load on the passenger mount basically crushing it all the time and even more under load from the engine as it twists that way. Teh poly mounts should get it back up to the angle it should be, increase vibration but keep it in place. 130 bucks... I'll see if she plans to keep it.



Oh the intercooler is an Audi S3/TTS intercooler .. I was too lazy to measure and saw my A3 stock one sitting around so I grabbed it and that slide right in. The S3/TTS intercooler had metal endtanks as well as being thicker so was a logical choice. Mounted that to the rad support and mounted the radiator to the IC just like it is in the mk5/6 applications.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Withidlehands said:


> What trans are you using for the 4bt? and what adapter? I have been thinking about this swap alot lately and its come down to that or a tdi.



I know people swap TDIs into all sorts of 4X4 vehicles but I just don't see it over anything bigger than say a samurai. 

This has the 2.5 stock so with the 4BT it added just a little hp with the pump tweeked and 3-4X the torque. I can see the torque maybe being double a stock 2.5 on a TDI but there is still a lot of tire and a lack of aero with a wrangler I don't see something that weak being any fun. Again I know people do it.. I just don't see it.

I went a chevy route which I do not suggest if going manual but probably highly suggest if going automatic.

Chose chevy thinking oh tons of people do chevy based swaps into jeeps so that will be common no big deal. WRONG!

Since Grumman used dodge chevy and GM chassis to build the box vans that these engines are often found in there are parts to fit them to just about any trans on the market. Problem is a majority of the GM based vans were automatics so the GM manual parts are very hard to find. You can find GM starters, GM engine adapters no problem. Flywheel... nope. There are only a handful left and over a grand from cummins. PEople who have them know they are rare and ask accordingly. I happened to win a bid on ebay 600 bucks shipped for an adapter, starter, flywheel and clutch with only a few K on it.... Guess which part ebay lost!!

Seller had a buddy with what he thought was a GM flywheel but it was a random ford one. Happened to be right diameter for a 12" GM clutch but wrong bolt pattern. I first assembled it using a Ford PP with the right bolt pattern and a 11" chevy disk (random corvette for like 2 years) that had the right splines. It never seemed right so eventually I ripped it out and had the flywheel machined to fit the 12" GM stuff.


So yeah unless you get a setup with GM manual stuff or find a killer deal I wouldn't go that route.

I mentioned the trans adapter, basically cummins makes many plates that bolt to the back of hte 4bt and 6bt with a bunch of different bell housing patterns. I used the GM one to a GM manual bell housing, I forget which one specifically I used. That mated to a Novak GM to AX15 adapter as well as hydraulic clutch setup from them to the AX15. Since it came with a 2.5 I had to find an AX15 to use only reason I went that route was to make overall fitment and engine placement easier trying to do it with no body lift. Many use beefier transmissions but a bunch have used the Ax15 with great results. Slowly it is getting beefed up around it as stuff fails so it may be the weak link eventually but so far so good.

I started off using the jeep master cylinder but later swapped out to one from a Dodge ram cummins since the cylinder was larger and could push more fluid. It got better release but did nothing for clutch feel. It is super heavy and sucks in traffic, especially with all the torque trying to feather it to creep forward, hopefully the poly engine mounts will help the last little bit of shake/shudder you have to deal with.


----------



## Allytronik (Jan 11, 2008)

Not really a serious off-roader but wanted to upgrade from the stock Moab wheels and highway tires. 17X8 Mamba MR-1's and Firestone Destination A/T tires:


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

My other Vehicle, got the jetta GLI as a daily so I didn't have to waste a ton of gas driving the heep. 

98 Cherokee ~4.5" short arm, SYE, Rear No-Slip, 33STT


----------



## jameslol (Aug 30, 2010)

96 xj sport









the pretty side lol










Sadly its about to go up for sale in like 3 days  
It makes me sad that i wont hit 200k =/


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

I did a fender trim and a few other things since I last posted.. Waiting on my LOD rock sliders so I can get onto some trails.

















Here's me parked next to a stock JK


----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

*mine nothing special.*





































Does the job i was happy with the price tag of 1,000 too


----------



## zjchef25 (Sep 25, 2010)

this is my grand.. shes currently sitting on 5.5 inch lift, the last pics shows it the first two are with a 3 inch lift


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

Haven't posted pics of mine for a while. 



















My wife is really wanting a 4 door but that would probably mean I have to give up my Jeep and my BMW and I am not sure I can do that


----------



## throwinsparxxs (Jan 9, 2011)

*snow today*


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

guess i should add my jeep, got in it december:









Cleaned up the wheels:


















before:









After:

















Halfway done with lift:









Lifted:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Wheeling this weekend:
Logging road. We turned back around 3-4 times on these things till we found the way to the trail:









Then we made it to the cave:


































The trail out leaving the cave:

















A group we passed by:

























This guy was half gone, and told me to give it hell! I didn't, and from this point on it went downhill for me. He was nice enough to hook up the tow strap for me though:









Ehhh....yeah....well....sometimes its just easier to leave it hookep up:









Some big holes:









Yup, back it up, I'm stuck again:

















Sigh....


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

^NICE.
I've stumbled across threads of yours on a few different forums, cool to see you finally out getting it dirty after all the hard work.

My dad and I put a 3" rough country full pack lift kit, and 31" all terrains, on his 1998 Cherokee





































And, I washed mine for the first time in a loooong while.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> ^NICE.
> I've stumbled across threads of yours on a few different forums, cool to see you finally out getting it dirty after all the hard work.


thanks for the help BTW. It was actually a bigger project than i had thought, and now that i am done (almost), now i want to go bigger tires, which results in a sh*tstorm of making everything else handle them.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

robhurlburt said:


> Then we made it to the cave:


Sweet. Looks like a fun trail. I imagine it's a night and day difference running it in the spring when it's muddy vs in the autumn, eh?


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

robbyb413 said:


> Sweet. Looks like a fun trail. I imagine it's a night and day difference running it in the spring when it's muddy vs in the autumn, eh?


you would be correct. KY clay sucks when its wet. It doesn't matter what you use for tires, more than 2-3 passes on the same hill, good luck getting that 4th, 5th and 6th rig up it.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> My dad and I put a 3" rough country full pack lift kit, and 31" all terrains, on his 1998 Cherokee


Damn, I love everything about this. I wish mine were still this clean :thumbup:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

This weekend I took my JK to the beach for the first time and it was my first time playing with it besides snow banks.. Im traditionally a turbo go fast guy, but this was a lot of fun. I'll be going a lot, and looking forward to hitting rausch creek up. 

A pic:









Two little video clips (sorry about my friends giggling and laughing lol):


----------



## BAM6I4 (Jan 14, 2005)

deucestudios said:


>


What tires are on this and what size? They just look really aggressive/cool but seem narrow.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

6765VR6 said:


> This weekend I took my JK to the beach for the first time and it was my first time playing with it besides snow banks.. Im traditionally a turbo go fast guy, but this was a lot of fun. I'll be going a lot, and looking forward to hitting rausch creek up.


What beach is that? 



BAM6I4 said:


> What tires are on this and what size? They just look really aggressive/cool but seem narrow.


17x7 dodge magnum wheels with 255/75 (32") JK Rubicon takeoff BFG Mud terrains. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

deucestudios said:


> What beach is that?


It's Sore thumb.. Out by Gilgo beach a little before Robert Moses.. Kind of where some of these bodies are popping up on the Island.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

this past weekend, boy was it a rough one on her!!!


































































An abandoned truck


----------



## npleshek (Feb 2, 2011)

robhurlburt said:


>


I hope this was a designated trail... Water crossings like that is what gets places shut down.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

npleshek said:


> I hope this was a designated trail... Water crossings like that is what gets places shut down.


It sure is :thumbup: Typically its mostly dry and you can walk in it with sneakers and not get wet, but all the rivers/streams in the area were over flowing


----------



## nastyhabit16v (Jun 15, 2005)

npleshek said:


> I hope this was a designated trail... Water crossings like that is what gets places shut down.


I was going to say the same same thing. As long as its LEGAL. That looks sketchy to me. That would never fly in the NW.


----------



## JFranko (Apr 26, 2011)

My 92 wrangler, I've had it since I was 12 years old, and I've been constantly working on it since.


----------



## Colin519 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here is my 1998 Grand Cherokee with 212K on body and 140K on engine.
Stock




































22" of snowfall that night in 2009.


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a few updates to mine compared to my December pic.


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

The weather is _finally_ warming up... for a couple days here and there, at least... so a few friends and I headed out to play on some local rocks a few weeks ago. Here I am showing two and a half feet of air under the left rear tire.










I love 'wheeling in Utah.


----------



## cody4359 (May 26, 2011)

my beater. 97 5.2, np231, aussie in rear, arb in xj hp dana 30, RE lift for sale..









my project, 89 4 cylinder getting 96 4.0 and rest of drivetrain, interior and wiring, 4-6" lift, 33's, but need to finish the wiring









the donor


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*I've been playing with mine a little lately. * 























































*The spare, fender liners and rails are back on since the pics.*


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

dubstyl said:


>


Looks really good.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

looks good. looks to clean though, ever wheel it?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Damn, JKU makes 40s look small. 
I got 6 32" tires & wheels for the cost of one of those MTR's :laugh:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

robhurlburt said:


> looks good. looks to clean though, ever wheel it?


Nope.


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

First two pics posing on same rock, same trail.

Small










Medium










Large


































































When these tires wear out, I'll go XL


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Lookin good :thumbup: Ever thought of debadging the sides? I cant decide to take them off or not, I'd only leave the trail rated one on my jk sahara


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

sticky euro said:


> Lookin good :thumbup: Ever thought of debadging the sides? I cant decide to take them off or not, I'd only leave the trail rated one on my jk sahara


Thanks. 

I don't mind the oem stuff. I have a jeepforum sticker on the windshield, but the rest is clean of decals.


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

dubstyl said:


> *I've been playing with mine a little lately. *


I've got the same tires (OK....well the 32" version) on my XJ. Well worth the $$$$$


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

will951 said:


> I've got the same tires (OK....well the 32" version) on my XJ. Well worth the $$$$$


They definitely are. 40s are a tight fit, though.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Lower it :laugh:

Debadged mine today, sort of regret it. Feels like the car has no identity now :facepalm:


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

TurboMinivan said:


> I love 'wheeling in Utah.


Me too:



















But I'll always be partial to the San Juan range in Colorado:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

sticky euro said:


> Lower it :laugh:
> 
> Debadged mine today, sort of regret it. Feels like the car has no identity now :facepalm:


*Get some new ones! 

I've thought about swapping all my decals to black. And maybe paint my rock rings black, but I know the trails are gonna tear them up the first time I wheel them.


Get some cool Mountain edition stickers! :laugh:*


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

My last outing, nothing major.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Finally replaced my 1995 Cherokee's bald tires with a set of BFG AT T/A ko


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Calling Cherokee owners: get in on this poll!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...STICS-How-many-miles-are-on-your-4.0-Cherokee


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

dubstyl said:


> *Get some new ones!
> 
> I've thought about swapping all my decals to black. And maybe paint my rock rings black, but I know the trails are gonna tear them up the first time I wheel them.
> 
> ...


haha I might, it's slowly growing on me though so who knows what I'll do. Do you have the fuel issue where it throws up like a ton of gasoline once the tank is full? :facepalm:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

sticky euro said:


> Do you have the fuel issue where it throws up like a ton of gasoline once the tank is full? :facepalm:


*Yep, you get used to it, doesn't smell too bad after a while. 

There is a tech bulletin for it. I think you can get a new tank installed at the dealer even if you're out of warranty. *


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

dubstyl said:


> *Yep, you get used to it, doesn't smell too bad after a while.
> 
> There is a tech bulletin for it. I think you can get a new tank installed at the dealer even if you're out of warranty. *


there should be one for the TJ :facepalm:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

robhurlburt said:


> there should be one for the TJ :facepalm:



*Do you have an XJ and a TJ?*




*I added a couple inches to these...












So I could do this...*











*Scratched up my new rimz... *


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

dubstyl said:


> *Do you have an XJ and a TJ?*


xj is the offroad toy, tj is the wifes convertible toy/DD.

everytime we fill up the tank on the Tj the stupid things spits out fuel


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

One of my tj from the other day


----------



## ItsThatFast (May 2, 2005)

*My 2005 Grand Cherokee.*

Quick exterior specs:
Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor (255/75/17)
1.5" Spidertrax spacers
RR 2.25" lift
RR shocks (hate them, looking to replace with OME)
5/8" shackle in place of factory tow hooks
Trail Rated badge on passenger side
8" Shorty antenna 
Yellow 9005 highbeam bulbs
Chrome turn signals (light up amber)
LED license plate lights
De-badged front and rear
20% front window tint

Pics:













































Some off-road shots (these were done before tires. Haven't had it out with the new rubber... yet)


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

She ain't much, but she's mine

The debadge is growing on me too


----------



## zackman20 (Jul 8, 2011)

something different yeah it's not a 4x4 monster but hey i took 2nd place for best dodge category at a car/truck tuner expo


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

new parts, new picture right? 

2x2" box steel slider bars... they seem to hold weight.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

^^^ always look forward to your updates dude. great looking functional rig. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Santiagolg (Jun 1, 2004)

Love the pictures. 

But I did not see any Patriots. What is the general opinion on this? 

I want a XJ Classic, but wife wants something a bit newer, so the patriot can be the most direct substitute. 

If it matters, I live in south florida and want to go to the everglades every once in a while. Load it up with camping gear, and some short commuting. 

Thanks


----------



## Cortexiphan (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

"new" toy with the b5 in the backround 









the family truckster


----------



## BltByKrmn (Apr 14, 2001)

6765VR6 said:


> It's Sore thumb.. Out by Gilgo beach a little before Robert Moses.. Kind of where some of these bodies are popping up on the Island.


Did you have a fishing permit? I don't have one and I thought you could only get on the beach if you did?


----------



## cody4359 (May 26, 2011)

dubhuman said:


> "new" toy with the b5 in the backround


what year is the mj? i like the 97+ clip. have you checked out comancheclub.com?


----------



## cody4359 (May 26, 2011)

my new toy while i slowly complete the other mj.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

looks great :thumbup:


----------



## puredrive (Jun 9, 2003)

my 2000 XJ on a3.5 RE Super Flex kit











would love to score some armor and a tire carrier in the next few months


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

I've got a couple shots from today


Muddy by stickyeuro, on Flickr


Dotted by stickyeuro, on Flickr


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## 6765VR6 (Jul 30, 2009)

BltByKrmn said:


> Did you have a fishing permit? I don't have one and I thought you could only get on the beach if you did?


Yes I have the fishing 4x4 permit.. I havent been checked yet though.


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)

hey dubstyl, how do you like those MTR's?
i want to replace the factory tires on my Ram, and get 35's instead.
seems i can get 35" MTR's off of tire rack for $1100.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Just decided that I'm doing a major tuneup on the Cherokee before leaving for Columbus (college). New spark plugs, wires, cap, rotor, coil, power steering fluid, rear diff fluid, manual transmission fluid, coolant flush, and brake bleeding. Mom's not going to be too happy about the dirty shirts to follow...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

^^^ Dude, I am in love with your XJ. Are those Crown Vic wheels? 

Here's my 98 Classic:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Love the RTT. I wish I had one. :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice tent man, I'm jellin. 
They're dodge magnum wheels. 
I was testing out the movement of the new suspension, I'm getting 7" of travel up front. Not amazing by any means, but pretty decent...


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

just bought this! cosmos blue, only options are ac and auto (wife's daily). we are both pretty excited, neither of us have had a brand new vehicle and i know it is another toy  now just wondering what i should do first.... on to the crappy iphone pic


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

My suggestion would be some rims and tires that actually fill the wheel wells. It sorta looks like it has dumbo ears with such small tires and big flares


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

VapedTalon said:


> My suggestion would be some rims and tires that actually fill the wheel wells. It sorta looks like it has dumbo ears with such small tires and big flares


:laugh: that is for sure towards the top of the list. i had to order some side step bars already because my wife is short. i'm just trying to justify buying wheels and tires to replace tires that only have 200 miles on them now


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

rpmk4 said:


> i'm just trying to justify buying wheels and tires to replace tires that only have 200 miles on them now


*Justification no. 1 - Those wheels are embarrassing! Get right on that! Sell them on Craigslist. Someone with a slammed A1 will buy them! 
I'm just kidding... no seriously, get those off there!  
*





dentinger said:


> hey dubstyl, how do you like those MTR's?
> i want to replace the factory tires on my Ram, and get 35's instead.
> seems i can get 35" MTR's off of tire rack for $1100.


*So far they have been awesome. They are not really loud on the street, did well in deep snow, ok in what mud I could find, great on wet slippery rocks and loose sand/rocks up a steep incline. The only thing I want to see how the do in is packed street snow. Just hoping they're decent, I know they won't be studded snow tire good or anywhere close.*


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm right there with you man, I love my MT/Rs


----------



## v w 4 l i f e 1 0 1 (Oct 13, 2004)

keep the rims paint , them and just slap on some better rubber


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

Might as well save for a lift then!


----------



## turb0mikey (Sep 7, 2010)

2011 Grand Cherokee-a seductive bi*ch! 

I am an SUV hater. But a Labor Day weekend roadtrip for 5 people in a GTI wouldnt work so rented the cherokee thru enterprise. I liked the new look and a GC is OG enough (no ***** MDX or RX for me) that I put aside my stereotypes. The highway ride is great, the Limited trim nets a pano roof, bixenon and 9speaker sound. Fuel economy with the pentastar v6 averaged 20mpg on a trip to Montauk from nyc! I was trying to use ECO as much as I could. It was nice to see the interior quality of this new model.

Gripe: the factory Michelin Latitude Tour tires. I noticed the car had one mismatched Nexen tire on the rear when I picked it up. Sure enough on my return trip home, encountered the pre-resurfaced gravel trap on the LIE and something punched rite thru the tread of the remaining Michelin. Lucky i was only doing 40mph. Michelins on my friends Lexus wore down prematurely too, if I ownes this car i would switch to Pirelli Scorpion


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

v w 4 l i f e 1 0 1 said:


> keep the rims paint , them and just slap on some better rubber


 thought about it but the offsets are horrible


tip said:


> Might as well save for a lift then!


would love to but the wife is short and has a hard enought time getting in it now. was thinking along the lines of 33s and a budget boost from daystar or something.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Did a little wheeling this past weekend 











or
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X8slxCFjLg


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

cody4359 said:


> what year is the mj? i like the 97+ clip. have you checked out comancheclub.com?


90 eliminator, yes same username.



cody4359 said:


> my new toy while i slowly complete the other mj.


:thumbup:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)




----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

dub are you throwin those 40s around with the stock 44/44 rubicon axles?


----------



## Rommel2 (Feb 21, 2007)

DEUCES: I love the chrysler wheels^^ what size of spacer are you running to make the offset more xj friendly? did you know that they are actually 5x115? this amounts to nothing in the already-wobbly jeep world, but on my friends ranger they felt like they needed to be balanced because they centered on the first lugnut that was torqued. still cool wheels and really good looking, and I would totally rock them, just food for thought. 

here is my old beater xj doing some driveway flex testing:




























rear bastard pack specs: stock xj main leaf (bolt rusted into body so it had to be used, even though it was really reverse-arched) extra xj main, cut-down mj main, then whatever springs fit to make roughly2"-3" of lift with only 5 leaves. 

front was just spacers 

tires were 32x11.5-15 BFG A/T on 15x10 steels (took a fair amount of ether to poof them on)

anything that rubbed I cut/pounded including the drivers side floor (it was an auto, no clutch throw needed. 

you might be asking WHY I would ghetto an xj together such as I did. well... the springs were all free, I made the spacers, the tires were scored from a tires pile and revived with a can of green sealant, the wheels were a trade for an old stereo, and the sawzall blades were cheap :laugh:

oh, and it had a little rust... 









but hey, it worked... for "brush clearing" 


I drove the thing a few thousand miles through every kind of weather. These worn BFG A/T's did amazing in the snow/road ice (small lugs/lots of edges... go figure) and the low/wide/flexy combination allowed me to do some stuff I would never have tried in my previous tall/skinny/stiff xj. 

here it is messing around on a gravel pile: 



here it is rolling my friends jeep over immediately after a rollover: 



here is my previous xj:



again: 


ok thats probably enough whoring


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

deucestudios said:


> dub are you throwin those 40s around with the stock 44/44 rubicon axles?


*They are 44s, but not stock.*


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Rommel2 said:


> DEUCES: I love the chrysler wheels^^ what size of spacer are you running to make the offset more xj friendly? did you know that they are actually 5x115?


Thanks man. I had the 31" all terrains before these and always thought they did well. 
The bush clearing was funny. Way to check where you're going first. :laugh:

You really aired that thing out!

17"x7" wheel, best I can tell it's about 4" of backspacing. 
5x115 is 0.7mm bigger than 5x114.3, measured across the lugs, so at each post it's 0.35mm. 
Ford Ranger's hub centerbore is 70.5mm, Jeep/Mopar is 71.5mm.
They fit the hubs like they were made for it, I'm really curious too, to see if the charger unit bearing is the same part number...
So I can't make them sit off center of the hub, even if I don't do a perfect star. 
I only run a 1.25" spacer in the back, fronts fit good, little bit of lower control arm contact, but with 32" tires on stock width there's not much I can do about that. I have iron rock offroad adjustable lowers, or I'd think about the grand cherokee WJ LCA's. 



dubstyl said:


> *They are 44s, but not stock.*


Chromos? Truss? 
You walked right up that ledge... :laugh:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*Some pics from the Moody Hill rock quarry...*


----------



## popeyepete (Oct 27, 2011)

I know, I know, the stump is a joke. You have to realize that this was taken in the late 70's...for some reason the stumps seemed bigger then as opposed to now. Oh how I loved that truck. I miss you CJ.
Pete


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

New picture with my new winch, off road lights and rock rails.


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

Loving the MJ! 

Missing mine...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

started as this:










I'll have more when it's finished, but right now it's here:


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Finished my Cut and Fold this past weekend.
started out as:








Finished as








I still have to mount the tire carrier


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Quadratec: Sell your XJ and buy a JK. It's just as cool, but your wife will leave.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

^nice :laugh:

Current shot of the jeep:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

^^^ what wheels are those ^^^


----------



## MRVW00 (Oct 30, 2000)

*FV-QR*

LOVE THOSE WHEELS! GREAT COLOR! :thumbup:


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> ^^^ what wheels are those ^^^


American racing bajas 15x8

and thanks!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

fun weekend...


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

Little work I did on a friend on mines Jeep truck yesterday. we bobbed the ass about 20 inches and I put the bed ends back on to make it looked a little more factory, it still needs a little more welding but other wise came out real nice, now on to the pics








all the extra metal that was cut off
























mocked up and getting ready to weld in.








right before I left for the night, He still needs to finish up fabing the rear bumper and put a notch in the tail gate.


----------



## v-dubGLI (Jan 15, 2008)

my tj
rock candy 








evans creek








tahuya








naches
















elbe









I love wheeling, we go almost every sunday:laugh:


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

*What I do to relax...*









Easy relaxing stroll through Holcomb Creek trail in Big Bear CA


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

changing the clutch on my tj today....yah!..:what:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> fun weekend...


 Hey man if you dont mind me asking, where is this at? Im local to here and would love to learn of a new spot. Only place i have been too has been the coal region (centralia, treverton, and shaomokin area)


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> Hey man if you dont mind me asking, where is this at? Im local to here and would love to learn of a new spot. Only place i have been too has been the coal region (centralia, treverton, and shaomokin area)


Sorry man but it's not my spot to sell out online. Hope you understand. :thumbup:

On topic here's a bumper I helped a buddy throw together last night, the Manche is almost done.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> Sorry man but it's not my spot to sell out online. Hope you understand. :thumbup:


indeed i understand but just to clarify i wasnt looking for the exact location just a general area. My rig hasnt moved an inch in almost 2 years :facepalm: I would post it up but its not a jeep so not really worth posting in this thread. To mention something on topic though mr brother in law and i have been doing a frame off build on his cj7 which is now almost done. Its got about 7 inchs of lift, 35's, detroit lockers front and rear, stock carb'd straight six with a 4 speed, warn lock outs, some nice bucket seats, along with other odds and ends. Cant wait to finish his cj along with my turban (suburban). I have some xj's i will throw up here once i transfer the pictures to the computer


















First one i dont recall the specs on but the second one is an 87 xj with 4 inch left, 34 tsl's (old style tread thats discontinued) welded spider gear in the rear, arb front bumper with winch, custom made rear bumper out of diamond plate, and some other bs stuff. I've seen that guy burried deep under some mud(mud on the hood deep:laugh multiple times and he gets out on his own every time as well. His jeeps got about 350k miles on its 4th 4.0l under his ownership and second ax15 trans.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> Sorry man but it's not my spot to sell out online. Hope you understand. :thumbup:
> 
> On topic here's a bumper I helped a buddy throw together last night, the Manche is almost done.


Sick.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Got another one.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> Got another one.


details? i'm about to sell my XJ and pic up a wrangler this winter.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

deucestudios said:


> Got another one.


:heart::thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

robhurlburt said:


> details?


'98 2.5L 5 speed 4.10 30/35... (drumroll please) $900.
Has it's own internal ecosystem from years of leaking top, but is mysteriously rust free.
1 owner, stolen & recovered, then disregarded. 
Has some things that I can only figure out as meth head damage, i.e., someone went berserker on the cowl panel, someone with no clue how to remove a wiper arm. 
Battery's dead, PO said it hasn't run in 2 years, nothing wrong, just neglect.
I haven't even ever heard it run, I'll be tinkering for a bit on drying it out, but once the batterys charged I'm just gonna turn the key & see what happens. 

Plans? I dunno. Get it runnin, take it off some sweet jumps...


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

"take it off some sweet jumps" :thumbup::laugh::beer:
sweet man, cool project.


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

here's the almost finished product!!


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

dubrally: i like your style and where you going with this. Also this might be a stupid question but how does one plan on opening the tailgate with that vise mounted on the bumper? :laugh:


----------



## dubrally (Jan 7, 2002)

972SLOW said:


> dubrally: i like your style and where you going with this. Also this might be a stupid question but how does one plan on opening the tailgate with that vise mounted on the bumper? :laugh:




Well the truck is actually a friend of mines, I know he's planning on lifting it more, not sure what he's going to use. so far the plan for now on the outside is to start an exo-cage for it. the tailgate actually doesn't open and not because of the vise, when we bobbed the a$$ *( there's more pictures on post 1302 of this page of the actual work I did on it)* I had to notch the tailgate around the frame to make it fit, if you look closer on those pics you'll see that the tailgate actually sit on the frame in the factory mounting post on the bed. its more to make it look factory and to have an end to the bed, he can still remove it if he needs to.:thumbup:


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*Can i import a jeep*

Hi i want to know one thing, that can i Import a 4x4 jeep from your place to my country i am currently in Pakistan.


----------



## Corrado_from_hell (Oct 1, 2007)

This thread makes me miss my XJ a lot 

but I will have another one!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Spun the 4 banger with no plugs, it groaned but turned, threw a new set in, cranked it over and it fired up!
But it got a new battery, new cowl panel, new wiper assembly, pulled out the alarm system, and I got an old soft top from a buddy. 
Then I built a somewhat rude front bumper, since the old one was destroyed. 
This one's got a 1/4" plate for the front.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

$900  that is soooo worth it.


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

More HERE!


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*I took a few pics of mine before I said goodbye. *


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

^^^Love that!!

baby flex


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

DUBSTYL why did you selllll?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

dubstyl said:


> *I took a few pics of mine before I said goodbye. *


 i would never sell that, ever


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

silvermannn said:


> DUBSTYL why did you selllll?!?!?!?!!?


Seriously...

:what:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I'd only sell that for a unimog!


----------



## 89fuchswagen (Dec 3, 2006)

Here are some pics of my 97 TJ 4.0hYeah! and 5spd. 2" suspension lift and that's about it. Pretty much mall rated.


----------



## t.benz (May 18, 2007)

Most recent photo's of Bits & Pieces from October








Later that day it rained......


----------



## cody4359 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*my current dd*


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

few jeeps from the 2012 Dakar :thumbup:

I apologize its hard to find good pictures of the smaller teams. 











team GO2DAKAR









Team Dutch Desert Wings









:beer:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Have any of you seen a 86-88 dana 60 (that one that's really offset) put into a TJ, using springs and shocks, NOT coilovers? 
I got a line on one, but don't want to save myself a few hundred now, to cause myself days/weeks of trouble later. 
Seems like everyone gets the much more expensive 79ish unit, or drops more than I paid on the whole jeep for a brand new aftermarket housing. Seein as this is a budget build, that ain't happening. 
I know the guy that has it, so he let me take some numbers. Looks to me like it's within a inch of working. It looks like the distance between frame side coil buckets that barely won't clear the housing/leaf perch, if that makes any sense typed out. 
I already got a 60-ISU rear (slightly fatter tubes & big bore spindles), and somewhat of a plan for that. 
Still trying to lock down the front...


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

cody4359 said:


>


^Someone is about to win ROTM on Naxja


----------



## Kjheidlebaugh (Jun 9, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

My old beast with her fresh half ass paintjob, new 2" lift and stock tires. Previously this laredo was red with all the chrome trim. 








And thats with a 33x12.50 shoved underneath and shockingly it didnt rub at all!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

What wheels are those?
And they didn't rub cause you didn't turn yet, guarantee you'll be shining your LCAs with them...


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> What wheels are those?
> And they didn't rub cause you didn't turn yet, guarantee you'll be shining your LCAs with them...


 I turned the wheels and did some donuts in the parking lot. They were good. It has a tiny 1"x1" piece of plastic i cut off the inside corner of the front flares that they got cought on. But for brand new 33's i was pretty shocked they fit. The steelies im not sure what they are off of as they are my buddys he got a set of tires for his grand cherokee and they came on those wheels. That 33 is his and for some reason even though its a 12.50 doesnt seem as wide as my 33 12.50 a/ts But mine kind of belly the sidewalls too so i dont think i will be able to fit mine under there without atleast getting different wheels or something. That picture with the 33 is sitting on the ground by the way and im sure the fact that i need shocks has something to do with it. I still have the stock shocks on with the 2 inch lift. They are maxed out height wise and i struggled to even put them back on. Guess i will be ordering some skyjackers soon. Jeeps are new to me, i've only really dealt with lifting chevys and stuff with the exception of my buddys xj. If you would want to meet up sometime to check out eachothers jeep and maybe get a beer or something sometime let me know man. It always nice to meet some locals.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

Also wanted to add perhaps i didnt have fender issues due to the amish lift i threw together? :laugh: I used 2" teraflex coil spacers for the front from quadratec and then 2" universal blocks for the rear. As far as not rubbing the lca's though im not sure how i cleared them. I would think my stock wheels would pull more tire out from inside the wheel well as opposed to those steelies but when i had the steelies on they did seem to be spaced slightly different


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

I'm just sayin with 32s you usually start to rub lower control arm at full turn. 
...and if you have enough backspacing to clear the LCA, then you really chew up the fenders. 
If they work, that's what's up.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> I'm just sayin with 32s you usually start to rub lower control arm at full turn.
> ...and if you have enough backspacing to clear the LCA, then you really chew up the fenders.
> If they work, that's what's up.


 Yea i was rather suprised myself as i head read online i should only be able to fit up to a 32 and thats with trimming but the 33 somehow fit fine with no trimming. Im not really sure why it fit but im not complaining either. I guess ill just have to keep an eye on my lca to see if it starts losing any paint as i had just sprayed everything black. I will probably end up just keeping 31's on it for road use anyways.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

A buddy of mine just finished his MJ


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

haha, thats pretty good


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> A buddy of mine just finished his MJ


 :thumbup: **** looks good man. By the way i had only test fitted those 33 12.50s on the front. I put them on the rear the other day and that was a no go with my wheel spacing. They were tight against the leafspring. :facepalm:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

Since i havent seen many snow jeep pictures in here, got her stuck 2 wheeling and had to dig her out a little.


----------



## cody4359 (May 26, 2011)

AndyG86 said:


> ^Someone is about to win ROTM on Naxja


----------



## ROOR (May 17, 2006)

just lifted mine and stuffed some 33s in.


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

It's been a busy month for the guys I wheel with. 

First was the install of a 6.5 inch BDS long arm









Then this weekend we did a full metal cloak setup. The Jeep was bone stock when it rolled in the door on Friday night. (His 33's will go on in the spring)









My whoops moment from the summer(along with a busted up lower control arm/ oil pan/ transfer case skid lol)









My rig on the left with two of my buddies.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

VapedTalon said:


> My rig on the left with two of my buddies.



Have an better shots or info on the light setup on the middle one?

I really love that look


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

The previous owner installed them, so he isn't 100% on what they are. Very similar styled lights can be found all over the place for trailors and such.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Sweet thanks, I have some similar I actually plan to use on my caddy since it has no bumper which like this means no turn signals. 

Those seemed kind of large so wasn't sure if they were being used as turn signals or some sort of driving lamps.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

gawd, i want a JKU so badly!!!


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

boraIV said:


> gawd, i want a JKU so badly!!!


Are any of them besides the Rubicon worth their salt? I mean, I know they're still capable. I've had a CJ and a TJ in the past but do the other trims have really weak spots?


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

boraIV said:


> Are any of them besides the Rubicon worth their salt? I mean, I know they're still capable. I've had a CJ and a TJ in the past but do the other trims have really weak spots?


What sets apart the Rubicon is the F/R locking differentials, 4.10:1 axle ratios, swaybar disconnect, 4:1 trasfercase, and BFG mud tires. It has the same frame, engine, transmission, interior, etc; the lower models just do not have the offroad goodies that the Rubicon does. They still have low range and f/r solid axles. So it just depends on how much offroading you plan on doing.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

Quinn1.8t said:


> What sets apart the Rubicon is the F/R locking differentials, 4.10:1 axle ratios, swaybar disconnect, 4:1 trasfercase, and BFG mud tires. It has the same frame, engine, transmission, interior, etc; the lower models just do not have the offroad goodies that the Rubicon does. They still have low range and f/r solid axles. So it just depends on how much offroading you plan on doing.


and stronger axles


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

At first it will be small camping trips and a little crawling in the desert but as my son gets older (he's 15 months now) I would like to make trips to Moab and such, but that it years from now. My 97 TJ Sport w/ 2.5" lift and 33's did most everything I asked of it except it could have used some lockers and more space! :laugh:


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

For an unlimited that is going to actually go offroad it is Rubi or nothing. They are not nearly as agile as a 2 door and the added weight/length can get tricky in the woods. Picture it more like wheeling a short bus :laugh:

The only real weak point is because of the length it is much easier to get high centered. If you actually want to wheel it then you will need 35 inch tires, a small 2 or 3 inch lift, rock rails, and a skid plate for the Evap canister.

Also note that Recovery can be a bit harder due to the weight. The last time I had to winch one that got completely high centered on a rock I had to strap my TJ to a tree to keep from being pulled


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

VapedTalon said:


> For an unlimited that is going to actually go offroad it is Rubi or nothing. They are not nearly as agile as a 2 door and the added weight/length can get tricky in the woods. Picture it more like wheeling a short bus :laugh:
> 
> The only real weak point is because of the length it is much easier to get high centered. If you actually want to wheel it then you will need 35 inch tires, a small 2 or 3 inch lift, rock rails, and a skid plate for the Evap canister.
> 
> Also note that Recovery can be a bit harder due to the weight. The last time I had to winch one that got completely high centered on a rock I had to strap my TJ to a tree to keep from being pulled


Keep in mind that I live in the desert, we call it Arizona pin-striping from the scrub brush that grows into the trails. Unless you go up north to Flagstaff, there aren't any "woods" and even then it isn't really tight trails. Some trails can get tight with rock in some box canyons and such, but I don't plan on doing that for a few years.


----------



## Uimytdi (Mar 3, 2012)

Here's my jeep. Way too expensive for my college budget. So I bought a tdi! Jeep had it all, 33s tummy tuck locked front and rear all 8 adj control arms sye. Not in the picture are the flat fenders I put on. Alot of fun but doesn't beat the comfort and 50mpg of the jetta that's for sure.


----------



## mike_A3 (Jun 30, 2008)

Went out with some friends in my SuperFlex Cherokee last weekend. BTW yes that Comanchee is showroom-clean and not for sale.








































































































































And why you follow the ruts on a nasty downhill.


----------



## tbaeastcoast (Nov 9, 2008)

gotta love jeeps man.


----------



## tbaeastcoast (Nov 9, 2008)

VapedTalon said:


> It's been a busy month for the guys I wheel with.
> 
> First was the install of a 6.5 inch BDS long arm
> 
> ...


That is awesome and a hilarious quote


----------



## stuvy (Jul 25, 2005)

Heres a picture of mine all clean and shiny.


----------



## Kingchris401 (Aug 14, 2011)

83 rabbit 16v said:


>


I saw your jeep yesterday at k-mart!! lol 
Small world... :beer:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Went off-roading for the first (real) time last weekend.

With no lift, stock highway tires, minimal upgrades, she kept up with lifted rigs with huge tires all day like it was nothing. She literally took everything I threw at her.

Only problem was a bit of mud in the radiators which caused a bit of overheating, but what a champ :thumbup:


----------



## VapedTalon (Jan 17, 2008)

People are always surprised by what a stock Jeep can do.

I had a dump truck run a red light.









So I bought a new one.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

My baby. Just a little 4 banger. But I've wheeled her harder than a lot of folks will wheel their rubi.


----------



## SlammedDubTT (Feb 27, 2010)

I love it.


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

cody4359 said:


>


i've said it before, thats one nice mj.




deucestudios said:


> A buddy of mine just finished his MJ


that's a lie, they are never finished...



mike_A3 said:


> Went out with some friends in my SuperFlex Cherokee last weekend. BTW yes that Comanchee is showroom-clean and not for sale.


and a sporTruck for the hat trick; did i log onto CC 

I'm not sure if it's still down there but in nashville there is a "showroom-clean" comanche at a dealer for $15k


----------



## cody4359 (May 26, 2011)

dubhuman said:


> i've said it before, thats one nice mj


 thanks, who are you on CC?


----------



## dubhuman (Mar 25, 2009)

same name, but i'm on there less than i'm on here...


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Any XJ guys here venture in the world of double din radios? 

I'm about to start the project. It's takes cutting, molding, blending and painting to get it in there but I'm up for the challenge. 

I'm using a adapter from a 2004 Grand Prix, when I'm done I'm hoping to get results as good as this guy did.


----------



## nate379 (May 9, 2011)

WTF do you need a radio for? I don't think mine has worked in the last 10 years.  

Pics from last summer, working on putting D60s under it now. Still sitting on 36" TSLs though.


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

nate379 said:


> WTF do you need a radio for? I don't think mine has worked in the last 10 years.


 I'm dailying my XJ for the time being, I don't think I'll be able to get another fun daily and keep the XJ for winter/camping till next year. 

All I wanted was an ipod hookup for podcasts but my god I was horrified by the single din offerings out there. It seems if you want a simple, clean easy to use single din unit you have to pay alot more for it. The double din I got is really simple and clean looking. 

I'm still waiting on my adapter kit to get here, I'll post up progress pics and let you guys know what a pain in this ass this may be if anyone was wondering what it takes to fit a double din unit.


----------



## iScrape (Aug 22, 2009)

my NCO's jeep in the italian mountains last weekend..


----------



## Johny_Blazed (Feb 29, 2012)

needavolks said:


> mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 How much needs to be changed for the 350 to be put in


----------



## lostmypassword (Apr 5, 2002)

Got it in this morning. It's honestly not that hard, you just have to have the right tools and the balls to start trimming and notching inside the dash. Some other installs had to cut into the HVAC venting up top to get clearance. I wanted it to look less jammed in there when it's all molded so I mounted it a little lower. That way when I cut into the dash trim the space between the HVAC vents, and the controls down below will be even.

I know some people had to fab a bracket in order to use the factory mounting holes, but the kit I bought allowed me to use both with very little problems. It's in there very solid, the wiring isnt all jammed, I was able to get it behing the HVAC controls so it has plenty of room. Only issue like most radio installs is the factory radio ant. hookup, they never give enough wire, stingy bastards. I didn't snap in the trim surround yet, so it looks a bit off, I just placed it on for the picture.

Next up is cutting into the dash trim and molding in the kit. This is going to be the hardest part. I'm still deciding on what products to use. I was able to find the factory mopar agate color trim paint for when it's all done. It should look nearly factory, hopefully.:laugh:


----------



## 96JettaTrek (Dec 14, 2000)

Here is my 2009 JK Unlimited Rubicon sporting and Eezi-Awn rooftop tent mounted to a Gobi Stealth roof rack.










Also sporting Mopar Steel wheels with 35x12.5 BFG Mud-Terrains and AEV corner guards. AEV rear tire carrier and fuel addy are soon to be additions.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm looking to get a TJ inline 6 4.0 wrangler in 5 speed just to daily and not care about getting scratches, wheel rash, etc. How is the reliability on the car and what should I look for when I'm checking one out? Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

*Jeep Liberty*

I just got a 07' Jeep Liberty, this is the limited, so it came with the 17'' alloy wheels.
The point is that the tyres are almost worn and I would like to ask any reccomendation in tyre size for my jeep.
This is my wife daily, and I just want something dopper for her.

It runs 235/65-17 Goodyear Wrangler HP...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Picked this up last wednesday, took it on a 1000 mile trip this past weekend. 
Very plush inside. 
Still very Jeep though.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Spent 4 hours yesterday washing and polishing the Cherokee 


IMG_0034 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

Took the grille and headlight buckets out today for sanding. They will see paint tomorrow. 

I've been having a weird problem with the turn signals. The driver's front signal is not working after replacing the bulb and flasher/relay under the dash. Not sure what's up


----------



## nate379 (May 9, 2011)

Tearing mine down soon, 39" tires and D60s soon to come. :thumbup:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

wheeltowheel said:


> Spent 4 hours yesterday washing and polishing the Cherokee
> 
> 
> IMG_0034 by wheeltowheel, on Flickr


 Just awesome


----------



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

wheeltowheel said:


> Took the grille and headlight buckets out today for sanding. They will see paint tomorrow.
> 
> I've been having a weird problem with the turn signals. The driver's front signal is not working after replacing the bulb and flasher/relay under the dash. Not sure what's up


 Take a look on the harness and in the socket, lokk for rusty connectors... clean it or replace socket. :thumbup::thumbup: 

BTW, your 2 dr cherokee looks so clean..!! :beer::beer:


----------



## dubstyl (Jun 3, 2002)

*The Hummer wasn't in out group. He was just a used car guy and his buddies trying to drive an H3 with bald tires off a cliff at Wheeler lake. We stopped him, but I'm not sure we should have.  

The edge is really soft and he was almost over. It's hard to spot, but you can barely see my blue winch line in the pic. It couldn't have been a more stereotypical Hummer moment! :laugh:*


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

hit up a local spot earlier today. 




























went with these 3


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

is this overlooking Aviano??? I was stationed there and it looks similar.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

KRacingti said:


> BTW, your 2 dr cherokee looks so clean..!! :beer::beer:





subgraphic said:


> Just awesome


 Thanks guys :wave:


----------



## Randall Alexander (Dec 2, 2010)

Best thread on vortex


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

What wheel are you running on your Wrangler...I like those....are you wheeling near York PA in these photos by any chance?



deucestudios said:


> hit up a local spot earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

horsty69 said:


> What wheel are you running on your Wrangler...I like those....are you wheeling near York PA in these photos by any chance?


17x7 5x4.5 Mopar steel wheels from a 2006ish Dodge Magnum. 

Yep. It's my understanding that the Trails are legal. The legalities of the Road are discussed in the PA section of JeepForum. 

On topic... the other one:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> 17x7 5x4.5 Mopar steel wheels from a 2006ish Dodge Magnum.
> 
> Yep. It's my understanding that the Trails are legal. The legalities of the Road are discussed in the PA section of JeepForum.
> 
> On topic... the other one:


 You drive all the way to york to wheel but dont go to treverton, shamokin, or centralia? :screwy: If this is true, you sir are crazy :laugh: theres some great trails up there and you can ride all day and not be on the same trail.


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

972SLOW said:


> You drive all the way to york to wheel but dont go to treverton, shamokin, or centralia? :screwy: If this is true, you sir are crazy :laugh: theres some great trails up there and you can ride all day and not be on the same trail.


whats in Treverton and shamokin?.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

horsty69 said:


> whats in Treverton and shamokin?.


trails, trails, and more trails. Thats about it. You might find a bar or two but otherwise its all just trails, mudpits, hill climbs, 4-wheeler trails, and some rock crawling. Theres also patchs of sand, coal soot, and a river or two to cross. I never go anywhere but there as i havnt found any where else local that i liked as much. I go up on a friday and camp in the woods until sunday. They have 300+ rig trail rides on holidays and theres always some locals out on the weekends. I have been going for probably about 7 years now and not once have i seen or heard about anyone getting busted for it. Hell alot of the guys drive on the road with no plates there :screwy:

Edit check out youtube for trail ride videos theres tons. of big trucks and all


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

972SLOW said:


> trails, trails, and more trails. Thats about it. You might find a bar or two but otherwise its all just trails, mudpits, hill climbs, 4-wheeler trails, and some rock crawling. Theres also patchs of sand, coal soot, and a river or two to cross. I never go anywhere but there as i havnt found any where else local that i liked as much. I go up on a friday and camp in the woods until sunday. They have 300+ rig trail rides on holidays and theres always some locals out on the weekends. I have been going for probably about 7 years now and not once have i seen or heard about anyone getting busted for it. Hell alot of the guys drive on the road with no plates there :screwy:
> 
> Edit check out youtube for trail ride videos theres tons. of big trucks and all


I just realized you are in Reading PA...Im in Shillington, small world:thumbup: Whats the difficulty like?Any chance you could give me some directions? I would love to check it out sometime...Thanks!


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

horsty69 said:


> I just realized you are in Reading PA...Im in Shillington, small world:thumbup: Whats the difficulty like?Any chance you could give me some directions? I would love to check it out sometime...Thanks!


 Difficulty ranges from easy to difficult depending where you go there and if you know the trails. I warn you now, scope any pit before entering unless you see someone go through it as there are some that will swallow your rig and you but look harmless. Alot of it is nice clay up there and real soupy. Step in it and lose your boot. The main trails are easy riding and you could even take a car down some if you wanted (ive seen it done at highspeeds :laugh Pretty much everyone goes there and gets trashed. As far as directions hop on 61n and ride it all the way up. Go past old 61 and its like i wana say 20 minutes or so past mt carmel. Once you get up there, theres locals that will help you out and stuff but dont go solo. Very small world. Glad to see another local on here. (95% of these pictures dont show up for me) whats your rig? Also a heads up, if your rolling on some a/t's that arent very many plys then i would recomend bringing plugs and a pump as theres some debris up there from the locals. I cut 3 sidewalls on my 35x12.50's but plugged them to get me home. I now ride on 35x10.50 boggers which are 6 ply so i no longer have to worry about that.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

972SLOW said:


> You drive all the way to york to wheel but dont go to treverton, shamokin, or centralia? :screwy: If this is true, you sir are crazy :laugh: theres some great trails up there and you can ride all day and not be on the same trail.


I get the reading anthracite company land use permit. 
So yes, I legally ride a lot the trails in that area, burma road, behind the 901 pub, st claire... 
I've crossed the crack on the abandon section of 61 south of centrailia too, which is marked on RAC's map, not sure how much they specifically own though.
The spot outside delta pa (york) is the closest to me believe it or not.

The new outdoor adventure park or whatever it's called below Treverton is on my list, just haven't been up that way yet, but we used to ride near whaleback damn near a decade ago...


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

972SLOW said:


> Difficulty ranges from easy to difficult depending where you go there and if you know the trails. I warn you now, scope any pit before entering unless you see someone go through it as there are some that will swallow your rig and you but look harmless. Alot of it is nice clay up there and real soupy. Step in it and lose your boot. The main trails are easy riding and you could even take a car down some if you wanted (ive seen it done at highspeeds :laugh Pretty much everyone goes there and gets trashed. As far as directions hop on 61n and ride it all the way up. Go past old 61 and its like i wana say 20 minutes or so past mt carmel. Once you get up there, theres locals that will help you out and stuff but dont go solo. Very small world. Glad to see another local on here. (95% of these pictures dont show up for me) whats your rig? Also a heads up, if your rolling on some a/t's that arent very many plys then i would recomend bringing plugs and a pump as theres some debris up there from the locals. I cut 3 sidewalls on my 35x12.50's but plugged them to get me home. I now ride on 35x10.50 boggers which are 6 ply so i no longer have to worry about that.


Thanks...my rigs a 2005 LJ, 2inch lift, 31X10.5 Duratracs Im in the process of monstalining it...pretty mild and mostly stock as you can see. I am worried about my tires as if you are familar the duratracs are an AT, although a very agressive one at that. Why do you say not to go up alone..get lost, get stuck, hear banjos?

If you decide to go sometime hit me up...Id like to wheel for a day.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> I get the reading anthracite company land use permit.
> So yes, I legally ride a lot the trails in that area, burma road, behind the 901 pub, st claire...
> I've crossed the crack on the abandon section of 61 south of centrailia too, which is marked on RAC's map, not sure how much they specifically own though.
> The spot outside delta pa (york) is the closest to me believe it or not.
> ...


 Oh alright, i was under the impression for some reason that you never venture that way. Yea i have heard word that your supposed to have a reading anthracite permit but honestly i have never even seen one before and i have been going there for years. I also heard they only give out a very small number of permits a year and they are only available at a certain time so if this is true i wouldnt end up with one anyways as im sure the locals buy them out. Those are all good areas as well :thumbup: personally on the way up every time i love stopping at the old 61 and checking the cracks in the road as well as the new grafitti. Im not sure how much you have ridin up there but pretty much all the trails and pits have names like smurfs pond, mud rd, mud ln, the sands, the clay pits, etc. I believe its mud ln thats the worst one up there. Pretty much just really deep clay to the point where you have trouble even walking through it but i have seen some high dollar machines get stuck there as well as a stock rover on mudders make it through on the sidelines so i guess really as long as you have experience and arent stupid about it you will be fine. 
They finally got around to doing the outdoor park? I havnt been up there in close to a year but last time i was the locals were all pissed off because of talk about shutting down all the trails and making a park but then there would be no more drinking, camping, or other shenanigans. Hopefully its still good up there. Im sad to see everytime i go up its more and more destroyed by people dumping junk and whatever else.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

horsty69 said:


> Thanks...my rigs a 2005 LJ, 2inch lift, 31X10.5 Duratracs Im in the process of monstalining it...pretty mild and mostly stock as you can see. I am worried about my tires as if you are familar the duratracs are an AT, although a very agressive one at that. Why do you say not to go up alone..get lost, get stuck, hear banjos?
> 
> If you decide to go sometime hit me up...Id like to wheel for a day.


 Nice, dont see too many newer rigs up there but all the main trails are plenty wide enough that you wont need to worry about scratchs until you get to the good trails. Clearance wise you should be fine for the most part just got to watch the lines you take. As long as they are meaty you will be fine tread wise but if they are only like 2 ply then just know that you are warned. I went many times before having tire issues but that one time was enough to make me upgrade. I dont recomend wheeling anywhere alone honestly for obvious reasons but i dont recomend going solo up there because you can get lost easily, or if you break down, run out of gas, get stuck, run into a pack of coyotes (yes there are many and even some bear) I rolled up in a buddys cherokee previously and we got it stuck. Burried up to the hood in clay (he has 4" lift and 34" tsl's) and his winch line was long but 2 feet shy of the nearest tree. We ended up sitting there for about an hour or two before a local found us and pulled us out. He then told us about how nobody enters that pit really because its soo soupy. It was our own faults though as it was one of few pits we never tried and alcohol gets the best of you. While its on my head i recomend a snorkel as well. Ive seen many people hydrolock up there. You can get away without one but its recomended. 
I run a 78 suburban with a 4" lift, 35's, and no snorkel until now but when i ripped my engine apart my oil pan was caked in mud and i know i had water in there many times. Im wreckless though on the trails. We baja the rocky trails at like 35mph where the back ends starting to slide out on ya. Ill be sure to keep you in mind though for future rides. IM trying to get something together soon so i can take my kx or blaster up as i havnt had either up there yet.


----------



## svtman (Feb 3, 2005)

Cugar Buttes, Lucerne Valley CA. We ran the Bull Frog and Cake Walk Trails. Technical and fun.


----------



## HumboldtCorrado (Jan 18, 2006)

beach yesterday - northern california. sun finally came out, and i finished my '93 YJ's 8.8 swap/SOA a couple weeks ago. now i just gotta find some money for some new tires...


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*1966 cj-5*

Here's a couple pics the GF took from a trail ride we did this past weekend. 
(The Jeep is on the Numbered NF road!)


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

mine


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

The more I check this thread the more I desire a jeep as a second car and not a mki jetta coupe. Hope I can afford a 4 door jk someday.


----------



## horsty69 (Jun 21, 2003)

silvermannn said:


> The more I check this thread the more I desire a jeep as a second car and not a mki jetta coupe. Hope I can afford a 4 door jk someday.


stay away from this thread...Jeeps are a contagious lifelong affliction.....if you dont listen to me you will end up living out of the back of your pristine jacked up JKU with maxed out credit cards and mud crusted on your clothing,and your face will still look like this


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, but I was some what disappointed with this thread 

I've loved jeeps since I was little because my dad has a 74 cj5, and that's what got me hooked on jeeps, but looking through this entire thread I've only saw a couple willies, one wagon (freaking loved that one the most), a couple cj's, an old school chief grand cherokee, and only a couple old j10's, I was quite surprised seeing brutas here, seen photos of that truck every where

but this thread had mostly cherokee's and new yj's and tj's and even the new goofy jeeps, I just dont care about new jeeps and cherokee's they are every where, and when I read "JEEP only thread" i thought it was going to be a bunch of old school jeeps, but i guess I was misled 

but oh well, here is my old odd jeep, he has been put aside for now, work will continue on him in the future

but he is an old 84 jeep J10

clean


and dirty (after finding a little mud hole)


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

nickbukowy said:


> clean
> 
> 
> and dirty (after finding a little mud hole)


I like it! I miss my Gladiator, J2000 shortbed, 327 Vigilante, 4 speed.


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

holly cow 

such a good looking truck Irocz, Ive seen a couple J2000's and a J3000's and one J10, some had the 327 vigilante and others with a straight 6, i cant remember which one i saw were long beds instead, but they were all in pick n pull, just so sad, they had them for sale at a very cheap price too but i didnt have the money to buy them at the time

but i love the V8 360 in mine, but the transmission and transfer case has to go though, seriously no numbers on them so i cant get any info on them and cant figure out what they are lol


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

nickbukowy said:


> I'm not going to lie, but I was some what disappointed with this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sigh..

Yes of course let's not forget the "rule" that any jeep 1 model year newer then the one we happen to own isn't a real jeep and should never be discussed...


Every Jeep pictured in this thread or being discussed is in fact a Jeep, how can the title be misleading when it simply says "the Jeeps only thread"?


----------



## nickbukowy (Mar 4, 2011)

Well the thing is when I here the name Jeep, I think of the old cj's or scramblers and willies and wagons, and the full size jeeps like the j10s and the wagoneers and chief cherokees

I've seen so many Cherokees I just don't care for them, and the tj's and yj's and the Rubicons are all to new and just don't really like them for some reason, hey look good but it seems like some thing is missing, but I don't know

Every one has their preferences, and I prefer older jeeps


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

And that is where any debate about this issue ends. This isn't the place to discuss that, start a new thread if you'd like to continue this line of thought. Thanks.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

For 972SLOW:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

deucestudios said:


> For 972SLOW:


 :thumbup: thanks man. Looks like some familiar spots. Bringing back some memorys. Looks like your yj came a long way from the backyard find. You get it stuck or broken yet? Cage looks good man. Keep it up :beer:


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Should not have stumbled back into this thread. Makes me want to get my jeep running again. Electrical gremlins have had it parked for 2 years now.  

From her Glory Days:


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Power5 said:


> Should not have stumbled back into this thread. Makes me want to get my jeep running again. Electrical gremlins have had it parked for 2 years now.


 How could you let the poor XJ sit for 2 years. Find a part out and buy the harness, swap it in and go. 


Finished my HD Offroad mid-stiffeners last weekend (front and rear stiffeners to go) and I scored an awesome deal on a Rough Country long arm upgrade


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Got another one. 
Not keeping it.

'98, 4.0L, 5 speed, 3.07 hp30 & chrysler8.25 (29 spline), crank windows. 
New clutch 10k ago, new muffler & tailpipe, new cooling system.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

deucestudios said:


> Got another one.
> Not keeping it.
> 
> '98, 4.0L, 5 speed, 3.07 hp30 & chrysler8.25 (29 spline), crank windows.
> New clutch 10k ago, new muffler & tailpipe, new cooling system.



Selling? parting? modifying?

I'd love to get my hands on that 3.07 hp30 I can't find one in the local pull a parts, don't really feel like buying one just to regear it. I think I found a few 3.73 and 3.55s, maybe a 4.10 locally. If any are what you'd want let me know I can bring one to WV with me and then meet with you to swap.. dead serious


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Selling? parting? modifying?
> 
> I'd love to get my hands on that 3.07 hp30 I can't find one in the local pull a parts, don't really feel like buying one just to regear it. I think I found a few 3.73 and 3.55s, maybe a 4.10 locally. If any are what you'd want let me know I can bring one to WV with me and then meet with you to swap.. dead serious


Selling. 
Sent ya a PM about the axle.


----------



## BillyD (May 7, 2000)

I recently drove my '83 Scrambler from Denver to San Francisco via Moab and Tahoe. It was like riding a horse for four days.


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

Picked her up Friday morning, 2.5l, 5sp - rebuilt the transfer case, rebuilt the top end of the engine and she runs like a champ. $1500 came with hard top and bikini tops. I'm going to pull the interior and rhinoline the interior next weekend.

Its great I havent had a Jeep since my 77 CJ7. Big tires coming soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Power5 said:


> Should not have stumbled back into this thread. Makes me want to get my jeep running again. Electrical gremlins have had it parked for 2 years now.
> 
> From her Glory Days:


is that Casparis or creek falls pa?
some of my brothers. we wheel in western pa. im looking to get back into it soon.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Is it just me, or are 3/4 of the pictures in this thread showing Jeeps having a good time taken in PA? When are we having a ?id=959 trip to Centralia et. al.?? :laugh:


----------



## Uimytdi (Mar 3, 2012)

My tj is going back on the road in the next month! I can't wait to drive in the snow, and happy I won't need to take my low tdi out.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Urban offroading 









Have a Rock Krawler 2.5" lift sitting in my basement and just ordered shocks and an exhaust spacer yesterday.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

robbyb413 said:


> Is it just me, or are 3/4 of the pictures in this thread showing Jeeps having a good time taken in PA? When are we having a ?id=959 trip to Centralia et. al.?? :laugh:


There's actually wheeling to be done up there. There's really no place like Rausch Creek anywhere in MD or Eastern WV. I've heard GW national forest has trails, but I've heard they're just kind of meh.


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

Went wheeling up in Boulder with some friends.


----------



## PromWTX (May 24, 2012)

Very nice pictures.

I''ve got a Jeep Wrangler TJ 4.0 stock and I'm amazed how good it is is off-road. Better then other stock 4x4s I've owned.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great pics Hydro, thanks for sharing. :beer:


----------



## Uimytdi (Mar 3, 2012)

Last time out


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Put a Rock Krawler 2.5 flex system with Rancho 9000xl 9 way adjustable shocks on this weekend. Took about 8 hours with a trip to the store for brake fluid, a dinner brake, and taking our time.










I'm going to upgrade the rear control arms eventually, but wheels and tires are next along with a new rear bumper and carrier to support a new 16" wheel with 35" tire.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Village Idiot™ said:


> Put a Rock Krawler 2.5 flex system with Rancho 9000xl 9 way adjustable shocks on this weekend. Took about 8 hours with a trip to the store for brake fluid, a dinner brake, and taking our time.


Looks good. 
I put the Teraflex 2" spacer kit on my old man's 4 door Saturday morning. 

I'm guessing yours came with longer brake lines?


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> Looks good.
> I put the Teraflex 2" spacer kit on my old man's 4 door Saturday morning.
> 
> I'm guessing yours came with longer brake lines?


The flex on the RK 2.5 is pretty good. It came with long SS brake lines. The shocks are nice. I went from 3 when installing them to 5. At 3 it had a slightly floaty feeling but at 5 it rides closer to stock. Plus they had buy 3 get one free in October with a rebate.


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

my rig
first jeep iv'e ever owned and my first new car.
2012 sport
looking to start with stock rubicon wheels than go off-roading and then take it from there with what i need to do to mod it.


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

Its been awhile, but heres my two jeeps 94yj 4 inch lift lockers and 32s 
















And my 2010 daily 4door


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's a Jeep, bogged down past the axles in some sticky nasty mud..










Getting winched out by a couple of Rovers.. :laugh:


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Were the Rovers too scared to even attempt it? :laugh:

Working out some kinks in my kit still. I get a shimmy when I hit big bumps over 50-55mph. I have something to try and do to fix it that I'm going to try tomorrow. I hope it works.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Village Idiot™ said:


> Were the Rovers too scared to even attempt it? :laugh:
> 
> Working out some kinks in my kit still. I get a shimmy when I hit big bumps over 50-55mph. I have something to try and do to fix it that I'm going to try tomorrow. I hope it works.


bump steer? is the angle between the track bar and steering different?


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

AndyG86 said:


> bump steer? is the angle between the track bar and steering different?


The adjustments on all the bars are set tohat Rock Krawler reccomends. I think we tightened them before setting the Jeep down and I was told that's wrong.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Village Idiot™ said:


> The adjustments on all the bars are set tohat Rock Krawler reccomends. I think we tightened them before setting the Jeep down and I was told that's wrong.


Track bar and steering link (from Pitman arm to hub) need to be parallel. 

Take a couple measurements to check if the axle is centered. if it is not the easiest way to do this is unhook the track bar and back up a couple feet on a flat surface wiggling the steering wheel back and forth, adjust the track bar to line up with the frame mount. measure again to check.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

AndyG86 said:


> Track bar and steering link (from Pitman arm to hub) need to be parallel.
> 
> Take a couple measurements to check if the axle is centered. if it is not the easiest way to do this is unhook the track bar and back up a couple feet on a flat surface wiggling the steering wheel back and forth, adjust the track bar to line up with the frame mount. measure again to check.


It looks centered and I had it aligned, but it wasn't a specialty shop, so who knows how they did. Wouldn't RK's specs be right though?


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

psykokid said:


> Here's a Jeep, bogged down past the axles in some sticky nasty mud..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm... that looks like Azusa Canyon Offroad Park...?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Village Idiot™ said:


> It looks centered and I had it aligned, but it wasn't a specialty shop, so who knows how they did. Wouldn't RK's specs be right though?


5" of lift? 
Are your control arms adjustable?


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> 5" of lift?
> Are your control arms adjustable?


 Where'd you get that from? 

It's a Rock Krawler 2.5" kit. The LCAs are adjustable. I'm going to tighten everything up correctly this evening and make sure the axle is center and caster is set correctly. Hopefully that cures everything.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Some pretty cool shots in this thread!*

A few pages back I posted some pics of my Kaiser CJ-5; that was a fun Jeep and project, but the lack of fuel injection, top and a heater were limiting factors so I made a straight swap for a '95 YJ. 
First week: 








(at the time 4wd wasn't even working, had to pull the xfer case and replace the pads on the mode fork :banghead. As you can see a lift is pretty necessary here in Colorado, my skid plate had a few dings after just 2 trips out in the mountains. 

This weekend after installing a 2" BDS lift kit, Jeep "Ravine" wheels with 31" MTRs, and all new rear brakes (lines, drums, shoes, cylinders). Still need to install my front extended SS lines and get an alignment before I take it out wheelin'. 









Brought my WJ out to Moab for Turkey Day. My YJ was in pieces and we (GF & I) were there primarily for a biking/hiking trip which is why we didn't take the YJ. The WJ in stock trim still handles 4wd roads pretty well, especially considering it's a Soccer Mom mobile .


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Village Idiot™ said:


> Where'd you get that from?
> 
> It's a Rock Krawler 2.5" kit. The LCAs are adjustable. I'm going to tighten everything up correctly this evening and make sure the axle is center and caster is set correctly. Hopefully that cures everything.


 Sorry - must have misunderstood this: 



Village Idiot™ said:


> I went from 3 when installing them to 5.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

after the 95% new suspension (a mix of parts from here and there). only reused parts were the front coils.


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

Village, does your wrangler have the 3.21 or 3.73?

hows your gas milage?

I have the 3.21 stock 29" street tires and 6speed manual trans.
just turned 2k on the odo. my car says im only averaging in the low 15mpg range.
other sport owners with the same wheels and gears are averaging a little higher(17-19mpg city).
Im wondering if its my driving habbits thats causing this or if its normal in the 2012 jeep.
Im also wondering if ill get less mpg if i swap for a set of rubi wheels.


----------



## Uimytdi (Mar 3, 2012)

Chips Ahoy! said:


> Village, does your wrangler have the 3.21 or 3.73?
> 
> hows your gas milage?
> 
> ...


It's probably driving habits more than anything, shift points and acceleration from stops. If you get bigger tires it'll only get worse.. How much? Depends on how you drive it.


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

I started downshifting less and coasting more in neutral before coming up to a light to see if that helps. I usually downshift thru every gear even if i was in 6th. Want to see if that helps. I change gears at the top of the "green line" on the speedo so maybe im revving to high.


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

well i havnt really seen a big difference the past few days while driving slower. so i did some research online and found most jeep owners notice there mpg's go down between 1-3 points during the winter months. actually, all cars are affected by this due to more additives in gasoline for winter driving.

so for anyone who was also curious, thats what i found while searching through other jeep forums.


----------



## Uimytdi (Mar 3, 2012)

In the end it's a jeep it's not reaLly worth if to over analyze mpg's with it. Unless its burning it excessively or running rich it's easier to just fill when empty.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Got back in the Jeep game last week. I had a 2011 sport that I got rid of in the middle of my divorce and i've missed the Jeep since. So i bought this as a divorce/birthday/christmas present to myself :laugh: 

13 Rubicon, 6spd, premium top, tow package.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice Jeep.
Are those 17s or 18s?


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks. they are 17s.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Chips Ahoy! said:


> Village, does your wrangler have the 3.21 or 3.73?
> 
> hows your gas milage?
> 
> ...


3.21 with 31" SRAs and 3.6 pentatard. 15-16 in town. Upwards of 22 on the interstate.


----------



## Chips Ahoy! (May 8, 2010)

thanks for the reply:thumbup:


according to my car, im not getting anywhere near that.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Chips Ahoy! said:


> thanks for the reply:thumbup:
> 
> 
> according to my car, im not getting anywhere near that.


Do you stay in the green? Auto or manual?


----------



## $teve (Feb 23, 2010)

Same I'm low 13s mpg on my 13 jku which I think is pretty horrid for a stock wrangler with 3.73s

I almost always drive in Eco mode and I have a 6mt


----------



## Step1han3ie (Jan 7, 2013)

i'll start ... nothing spectacular (stock) but it gets the job done
http://********************.com/images/4.gif
http://********************.com/images/5.gif
http://********************.com/images/6.gif
http://********************.com/images/7.gif
http://********************.com/images/8.gif


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

rpmk4 said:


>


I have no idea why Jeep ditched the Moabs for these new wheels. IMO they look terrible.

Nice pickup though :thumbup:


----------



## $teve (Feb 23, 2010)

I actually love those new rubi wheels I would love to trade someone who doesn't like them for my moabs with ~500 miles on them but I can't find anyone


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

The houses in this pic really remind me of the new development in Boulder off Kalmia....between 36 and Diagonal.



1badMKIrocco said:


> This weekend after installing a 2" BDS lift kit, Jeep "Ravine" wheels with 31" MTRs, and all new rear brakes (lines, drums, shoes, cylinders). Still need to install my front extended SS lines and get an alignment before I take it out wheelin'.


----------



## roccostud (Jun 7, 2002)

Saw this on my way skiing. I guess they said it has 49in tires, arctic truck size. 










:thumbup:


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

roccostud said:


> Saw this on my way skiing. I guess they said it has 49in tires, arctic truck size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Rear axle needs pulled back like woah and that thing better have a bad ass cage inside but otherwise its nice :thumbup: needs camo paint too


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I've had my Jeep for a couple of months now, and I absolutely love it.

It's a '98 XJ 4.0L with the rough country package. Has the Chrysler 8.25 rear end w/ limited slip, only downside is the auto, but so far it hasn't really been a problem. It came with brand new Goodyear Wrangler Radials, which I wasn't so sure about, but they seem to actually do a pretty damn good job. Once these wear out I'm going up 4" and probably move to a 32" or 33" tire depending on the fit.

Anyways, here are some pictures I've acquired in the last month or so.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ that looks like fun


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

dubstyl said:


> [IG]https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-xDMdMQ8aJdk/T9TWTAR4Q0I/AAAAAAAAAuw/1xWPC46HBR4/s800/1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [IG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-z8cF6BHBrH0/T9TWUw3zlFI/AAAAAAAAAvI/DadkrG2-KKs/s800/4.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> ...




The view is amazing


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

will951 said:


> The houses in this pic really remind me of the new development in Boulder off Kalmia....between 36 and Diagonal.


It's probably the same architect/developer that built this place. This subdivision is called Blue Vista in Longmont and I don't advise any sane person move there ever. Working on your cars IN the garage is a violation of the covenants:screwy:.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm in the process of trying to find a house to buy. I think after that I'm going to get a project to work on. I want to make a Jeep rat rod.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey guys, always been a fan of cherokees and now am seriously thinking of buying one. I do have a budget of 3k but I think I still should be able to find something decent. I know a little something about 4.0s frpm a couple friends that had them but far from an expert. Any specific things i should be on the lookout for? Plan for it is too mostly daily during winter and a little 4x4 on weekends. 
thanks in advanceeace:


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

Albertkvw said:


> Hey guys, always been a fan of cherokees and now am seriously thinking of buying one. I do have a budget of 3k but I think I still should be able to find something decent. I know a little something about 4.0s frpm a couple friends that had them but far from an expert. Any specific things i should be on the lookout for? Plan for it is too mostly daily during winter and a little 4x4 on weekends.
> thanks in advanceeace:


Just find the cleanest most stock one you can afford.

Their so old now that even if it's not leaking any fluids when you buy it, it won't be long before you have leaking seals, axle, rear main, crank, etc etc. Look for leaky water pumps too. The good news is they are cheap and easy to fix. Check out www.cherokeeforum.com much more knowledgeable and friendly guys over there than Jeep Forum.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

1badMKIrocco said:


> Just find the cleanest most stock one you can afford.
> 
> Their so old now that even if it's not leaking any fluids when you buy it, it won't be long before you have leaking seals, axle, rear main, crank, etc etc. Look for leaky water pumps too. The good news is they are cheap and easy to fix. Check out www.cherokeeforum.com much more knowledgeable and friendly guys over there than Jeep Forum.


I was on that forum just to lazy to create an account but most likely will. Am use to a little leakage, i drive a vw :laugh:. thx


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Our buddies 2000 Cherokee has 280,000 on the motor. Only issue he has is it randomly over heats. They are great engines.


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

972SLOW said:


> Rear axle needs pulled back like woah and that thing better have a bad ass cage inside but otherwise its nice :thumbup: needs camo paint too


 The rear axle looks fine to me. The wide, pushed-out tires give the illusion that the axle sits too far forward in the fender, but considering the width I bet it looks dead center from a side view. The wheelbase shouldn't be increased any, it's a Jeep not a long bed truck.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I hope 4-door JKs deprecate like the rest of the jeep lineup. God they are amazing with 40'' tires.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

silvermannn said:


> I hope 4-door JKs deprecate like the rest of the jeep lineup. God they are amazing with 40'' tires.


Well, Wrangler has been in the top ten in highest resale value for something like the past 10 years now. I was browsing at a 2011 2 door befor I bought my 4 door and the dealer wanted $22k for it. That's about the price of a base 2 door and this didn't have a lot of options in it.

They hold their value really well for as many problems as they seem to have.


----------



## KRacingti (Nov 14, 2008)

^ PICS..??? ic:ic:ic:


----------



## KY_VW'er (Jun 30, 2008)

silvermannn said:


> I hope 4-door JKs deprecate like the rest of the jeep lineup. God they are amazing with 40'' tires.


Here is a pic of mine. 2010 JK rubicon 2" rock krawler lift on 35's. Everything is for sale for the right price


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

*Have wanted an XJ for a few years now....*

Picked up this '90 4 dr, auto, 217xxx k, stock example for a great deal.

Cant wait to get it up a few inches, with proper tires.




























Bit of a different project for me, super excited for camping, wheelin', ect.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Jardman said:


> Cant wait to get it up a few inches,


That'swhatshesaid!


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

:thumbup:
is it now?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I finally came across a nice deal on a 3" lift for my XJ. By deal I mean free, which is awesome.

A buddy of mine I've been off roading with is giving it to me, as he's taking one of the XJ's he rolled and sticking all that stuff under his new rig. (6" of lift, dana 44 front and back with locks, 4:10 gears, etc)

I'll have coils and shocks up front with shocks and leaf packs in the back. I think the tires that are on mine now are 235/??R15, they are a tad larger than stock, but they are still like brand new. I wonder what adding 3" would look like with them under it. 

Regardless, I'm excited...

Except for the howl I'm getting from something up front. It comes on around 25-30 and really gets to making some exceptional noise around 60MPH. I checked my front and rear axles, the fluid looks alright, I'll probably change it anyways. Same with the transfer case. However, I'm thinking it's a hub assembly, I don't get any motion trying to move the wheel when I've got the front end in the air, but I'm guessing that's what it is. The bearing hubs suck.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

^I should have mentioned that even without noticeable motion your hubs can be bad. It would have to be obliterated to really feel it with the tire still on. 
The internet says to only run timken unit bearings, I've had decent luck with the cheap advance auto brand (can't think of it off hand).

Pretty happy with how this thing is turning out...


----------



## ager_silvestris (Feb 10, 2013)

Ahh that looks so fun ^... can't wait to get my Jeep and start using it for Jeep things!


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

KY_VW'er said:


> Here is a pic of mine. 2010 JK rubicon 2" rock krawler lift on 35's. Everything is for sale for the right price


nice. i've been looking at getting a rock krawler lift for mine soon. How do you like yours?


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

KY_VW'er said:


> Here is a pic of mine. 2010 JK rubicon 2" rock krawler lift on 35's. Everything is for sale for the right price


What lift is it? thought RK only did 2.5" and up? I have a basic flex lift on mine.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Looking good!

I'm deciding what tires I want to go with on my XJ after I go up 3"

I think I'm going to stick with a 31x10.50" tire on a 15" wheel. I hate to go 32x11.50" and have stuff rub, I like the smaller tire with a little more flex route.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

efrie said:


> I think I'm going to stick with a 31x10.50" tire on a 15" wheel. I hate to go 32x11.50" and have stuff rub, I like the smaller tire with a little more flex route.


This XJ I wheeled with yesterday has 31" Goodyear MTRs, stock wheels, and 3" of lift. It does rub a little bit.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

still looking for the right one :wave:. looking at a 96 with 90k on it 2 owner car, the guy wants 3200 a little much i think but it looks super clean and untouched.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd look out for a constant misfire on one cylinder, that has been looked after, but still not fixed.

For instance, a constant knock, misfire on #2 but there is a new injector, wires, plugs, cap, rotor, etc.

It's the lifters. :banghead:

I'll be putting some in my Jeep this weekend. Yay! :banghead:


----------



## ager_silvestris (Feb 10, 2013)

Albertkvw said:


> still looking for the right one :wave:. looking at a 96 with 90k on it 2 owner car, the guy wants 3200 a little much i think but it looks super clean and untouched.


I hear ya, there are lots out there though! I think I finally found one, a little higher mileage but $800 lol.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> This XJ I wheeled with yesterday has 31" Goodyear MTRs, stock wheels, and 3" of lift. It does rub a little bit.


my xj with 3in lift and 31s rubbed like crazy and i had to bump stop it 2in with hockey pucks. just the front though


----------



## tip (Aug 8, 2008)

BillyD said:


> I recently drove my '83 Scrambler from Denver to San Francisco via Moab and Tahoe. It was like riding a horse for four days.


Dude, how did I miss this?? Beautiful Scrambler....one of my bucket list vehicles. Got any more pics? Build thread? Trip thread? :beer:


----------



## KY_VW'er (Jun 30, 2008)

rpmk4 said:


> nice. i've been looking at getting a rock krawler lift for mine soon. How do you like yours?


It is a 2.5 RK not a 2. Nothing to say but good things about this lift. I havent challenged it enough off roading but from what i have done it flexes very nice. On the road it feels very close to the stock setup. Now im saving to regear.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

972SLOW said:


> Rear axle needs pulled back like woah and that thing better have a bad ass cage inside but otherwise its nice needs camo paint too


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Wish your XJ was 4x4... I would have bought that for 4k easy. :thumbup: :beer: 

It's clean.


----------



## wheeltowheel (Jun 19, 2007)

efrie said:


> Wish your XJ was 4x4... I would have bought that for 4k easy. :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> It's clean.


Thanks. You could probably have a shop convert it for the difference between 4k and my asking price


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah... But then I'd have to ruin it going off the beaten path. That wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

efrie said:


> I'd look out for a constant misfire on one cylinder, that has been looked after, but still not fixed.
> 
> For instance, a constant knock, misfire on #2 but there is a new injector, wires, plugs, cap, rotor, etc.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: recently found one with cylinder number 1 misfire, kid said he changed plug, injector etc. glad i didnt go for it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The shop has the head off, I'll probably get it back Monday. 

I'm hoping I don't take a serious arse raping on labor. I use the guy a lot, he works on all my company trucks. I'll be paying cash this time and I supplied the parts. Hoping it's not more than $500 but we'll see. I know it's an all day job, which is why he's doing it. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Jardman said:


> Picked up this '90 4 dr, auto, 217xxx k, stock example for a great deal.
> 
> Cant wait to get it up a few inches, with proper tires.
> 
> ...


Did some work!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Nothing crazy, but got some pictures finally. Still waiting on that 3" lift :banghead:


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

awesome pics guys! still looking for a cherokee but with my luck i might be pressured into buying a 02 GRAND cherokee of a family member. its in good condition i know bc i took care of it, but i personally think grand cherokees look like lifted mini vans . anyone have any experience with lifting them? maybe some pics


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I honestly don't think the older ones look to bad, even up to 2004. 

They must be capable, I see plenty of them lifted and on the trails.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

efrie said:


> I honestly don't think the older ones look to bad, even up to 2004.
> 
> They must be capable, I see plenty of them lifted and on the trails.


i guess ill just have to get use to it if i end up getting it. rough country 4inch lift 499


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

If you want your front end to be able to move up and down make sure you get long arms with it.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Probably going wheeling tomorrow morning. Can't wait.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

efrie said:


> They must be capable, I see plenty of them lifted and on the trails.


A WJ was the only car to finish KoH in the stock/limited class.
Not that that really has anything to do with how a OEM one handles...


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

efrie said:


> If you want your front end to be able to move up and down make sure you get long arms with it.


then the price jumps to 799 i think but probably worth it in the long run. if i do get that wj its not going to be anything like that above ^^


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Deleted the previous two posts. Drinking and driving is illegal. Please don't even post (or quote, in the case of the second one) pictures that could lead a viewer to suspect that someone was in a vehicle with an open beverage, driver, passenger, or observer. Thanks!

Edit: it's not up for debate either guys, sorry. Straight from the forum rules:

• Do not discuss, suggest, engage, or encourage any illegal activity on the forums. Linking to locations that deal with any such activity is also forbidden.
• No linking or posting of pornographic or objectionable/inappropriate material.

Because this is a public forum and we're talking about a picture that can be indexed by google and come up in a google search with no context surrounding the picture. It has to be taken down because it is enough for someone to suspect that there could be an impropriety. I know it's not news to you all that there are cooks out there that would do anything to make the off-road community look bad.


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

efrie said:


>


Hey everybody, look: a distraction! I like this photo, efrie.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey man, thanks!


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Went looking for trails last weekend:


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

Picked this up....2013 Limited with the Hemi and all sorts of fancy options. It's a really nice rig for every day driving.


----------



## 972SLOW (Feb 14, 2011)

will951 said:


> Picked this up....2013 Limited with the Hemi and all sorts of fancy options. It's a really nice rig for every day driving.


 I like the caucasion one in the back better :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Ahhh... Progress!

New lifters are soaking to get all the air and what not out. Should be ready to go tomorrow afternoon. :beer:

I'm not going to lie, for an engine that has 183,000 miles on it, it doesn't look too bad! :thumbup:


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

^ nice doesn't look bad at all, exactly why did you take it off? a lifter got noisy?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Little update... I hate to link to another thread, but here it goes http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f11/im-out-ideas-4-0-a-1489746/

Just in case you don't feel like going there I'll just quote my post:



efrie said:


> I just installed new lifters in the 4.0L. I've had low compression on #2 for a while now, as in, it doesn't fire and it creates a knock. It's fine when cold, bad when hot.
> 
> I bought the thing after it had been overheated (it's a 98) and it had a new head gasket installed. It ran fine for a while after I bought it but since then has gone bad. I've seafoamed both the tank and the valve train also.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Went out to play yesterday!


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

Jardman said:


> Went out to play yesterday!


3inch and 31's? ^^ looks good man


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I've decided to just bite the bullet and rebuild the motor in the XJ. Should be done in a week. :thumbup: :beer:

Can't wait to have my par back.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Next week I'm going to finish up the bolt kit for the control arms and track bars on my JKU and get it inspected and oil change. 

It sucks because I would prefer to do my own oil changes, but $23 for a filter and change at the dealer is hard to beat.


----------



## Brendub (Mar 11, 2003)

For all you ZJ and 5.9 lovers out there, here is my stock my Grand Cherokee toy hauler, winter beater and pretty much DD


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Albertkvw said:


> 3inch and 31's? ^^ looks good man


 You got it man, this is my first jeep and I am just keeping it simple but so far I am having a TON of fun!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm going to go with 31's also when I get my 3" lift. The XJ the lift is on now has 32x11.5 on there and I think it looks kind of dumb.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

efrie said:


> I'm going to go with 31's also when I get my 3" lift. The XJ the lift is on now has 32x11.5 on there and I think it looks kind of dumb.


 yea i think for a daily/weekend 4x4, 31's and 3 inch is going to be a good start.


----------



## Jardman (Mar 10, 2006)

Albertkvw said:


> yea i think for a daily/weekend 4x4, 31's and 3 inch is going to be a good start.


 yep, so far it's been great for exactly that 

Just this past saturday drove it 1000 k round trip to go pick up our puppy, did great.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Think I'm doing my tummy tuck this weekend finally, bought the materials last summer but then was traveling for work all the time and moving. 4wd is setup for the first time since the cummins went in time to have some fun with it!

Need a 5th tire and want new wheels so debating going from 31s to 33 or 35 can't decide. 

Will post pics of in progress tummy tuck.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Going in for my first inspection since purchasing the Jeep next Friday. Requires a modified inspection sticker in WV because of the 2.5" RK lift.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Village Idiot™ said:


> Going in for my first inspection since purchasing the Jeep next Friday. Requires a modified inspection sticker in WV because of the 2.5" RK lift.


 From what I recall before moving here (haven't titled the jeep here yet), suspension lifts small like 2.5" did not require the modified sticker if the bumper height was within the limits (and headlights??) but a body lift had to have the modified check??





> Any motor vehicle which has been altered from the manufacturer's specification with respect to bumper height for that vehicle make and model but within the allowable limits of subsection (a) of this section or any motor vehicle which has been altered from the manufacturer's specification for that vehicle make and model with respect to the distance from the vehicle body to vehicle frame but within the allowable limits of subsection of this section may be operated upon a public highway in this state, subject to inspection hereunder under this section:





> 4.3.3.7.1. Vehicles 10,000 pounds or less: Maximum height to both front and rear bumper is thirty-one (31) inches as measured from the ground to the bottom of the bumper. No person may alter, modify, or otherwise move the original bumper mounting on the frame. In the absence of bumpers, or if the original bumper has been moved, bumper heights will be measured to the frame rail.


 
Basically if you just did a suspension lift and no body lift and the bottom edge of your front and rear bumpers are under 31" then you don't need to get the modified sticker.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Tummy Tuck most of the way done. Got the new mount made, need to replace the bolts to the trans though they are the only thing that sits below frame rail right now. Need to make the new skid at some point, find a front drive shaft since this one pulled a part on the test drive as it is now too short.. whoops.. And build a new exhaust I wanted to ditch the muffler anyway and make the second half out of SS so now I have a reason.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Just threw a lift on a buddy's jeep. 
Ftg bro!








High pinion front axle swap too.
















End result.


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

Did some upgrades to mine over the week. Have 32's on it until mid week when some 33's come in. 

Before









After









And some light trail to get things settled a bit.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

love the look of that WK!!! wish they had a diesel. When the 3.0 comes out in the new GC that is going to be very very hard to resist and a tough choice between that and the 1500. 

some more picks of the TT..

from a distance you get a better idea of how much clearance was gained:










cross brace installed, ignore the few mig welds you can see, was using the shop one which is ancient and has been acting up, after some frustration I got unlazy and got mine out of the car the rest are much nicer. The brace itself is tig welded but the brackets to the frame are mig:



















And the clearance of the front output to the brace, super close its just barely touching right now with the axles pulled out and at an angle well beyond that of what it would see at full droop. I had no rubbing with the jeep in the air and axle all the way down so its future proof to the point of any lift I would do, plus a hp30 is coming soon.


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

my 3:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> a hp30 is coming soon.


8.8/hp30... all the cool kids are doing it...

On topic:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

deucestudios said:


> 8.8/hp30... all the cool kids are doing it...




Both in the works. hp30 first since it will require little to no actual fabbing and then I can work on building a new shaft. But then I'll have mismatched gearing again so the front shaft won't even be useful.. 8.8 second but i need to get my A3 rebuilt.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Testing the lift.


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

I found out tomorrow whether or not I'll have to sell mine. If that's the case, I'm going to buy an old one with no payment at all and build the **** out of it.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Here's my '13 Unlimited Rubicon 6 speed base. 



Lucky me, it snowed within a week of purchasing but not enough snow to have any fun. And since then there has only been 1 day nice enough to run with the top folded back and the rear window rolled up. 

I am planning on a budget boost, wheel spacers, and a few odds and ends sometime in the next few months. Cash is a little tight between having a car payment (first time in years) and getting married next week. 35's and bumpers will have to wait until the factory tires are worn out and I can convince the better half that the Jeep needs better bumpers.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

what do you guys think? http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ctd/3702804614.html


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ if i talk him down to like 3300 i think it would be a decent deal. looks little to clean tho:laugh:


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

that XJ is stupid clean. thats a DD, not a wheeler.


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

There is no such thing as a jeep too clean to be a wheeler...i just got done drilling a bunch if holes in a brand new 10th anniversary Rubicon with less than 10 miles on it for armor before we take it to URE next month

Sent from behind the wheel of my Libercar.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

gtommec said:


> There is no such thing as a jeep too clean to be a wheeler...i just got done drilling a bunch if holes in a brand new 10th anniversary Rubicon with less than 10 miles on it for armor before we take it to URE next month
> 
> Sent from behind the wheel of my Libercar.


depends on how much money you are willing to spend.

nobody cares about tapatalk, just delete the signature already, you're not funny.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The head got sent off Friday, hopefully I'll have it back by this Friday. The engine is all put back together with new rings, bearings, lifters, seals, gaskets, just waiting on the head to come back and I should be cooking with fire. :thumbup:

I can't wait.

Plus I finally found this, I've been looking for it forever. http://www.fs.usda.gov/Internet/FSE_DOCUMENTS/fsm8_042828.pdf

It's the maps of all US Forest trails that are legal to ride on. Map E is my area. I love Arkansas.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

robhurlburt said:


> that XJ is stupid clean. thats a DD, not a wheeler.


it would have to be a little bit of both:laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Well the engine has finally been torn all the way to the ground. Pistons and cylinders are in great shape.... But wait, there's more!

Yeah, you can visually see lobe wear on the cam with your naked eye, plus, the lobes that correspond with the cylinder that never had compression have chunks missing out of them, how it ran, I have no idea. I also have no idea how that happens.

The head and crank got sent off Monday, I ordered a new cam, should be here Thursday. I thought about stroking it, but to be honest I'll just be happy when it's running again. I was going to buy the cam from Northern, it was $10 cheaper but the shipping was nearly $15 so it came out to be more expensive. 

I'll get some pictures up soon of the cam, I couldn't believe it. 

When it's all said and done I'll have:

-New bearings
-Rings
-Oil pump
-Kind of a new head
-Lifters
-Gaskets
-Seals
-New Cam
-New crank

I'm super excited. The mechanic I have the Jeep at works on all of our fleet trucks so he gave me a hell of a deal on my personal rig. When it's all said and done I'll spend $800 on labor and around $500 on parts. I don't think you can beat that, I'll basically have a brand new motor.


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

robhurlburt said:


> depends on how much money you are willing to spend.
> 
> nobody cares about tapatalk, just delete the signature already, you're not funny.


And you're a .... so i guess we're even.

Jeeps are meant for wheeling no matter how much money you spend.


----------



## $teve (Feb 23, 2010)

heres mine just finished the lift a few days ago.. 

AEV 2.5" lift (bilstein shocks and triple rate progressive springs)
JCR Stubby front bumper
33x12.5x17 Cooper SST on 17" level 8 trackers


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

$teve said:


> heres mine just finished the lift a few days ago..
> 
> AEV 2.5" lift (bilstein shocks and triple rate progressive springs)
> JCR Stubby front bumper
> 33x12.5x17 Cooper SST on 17" level 8 trackers


I'm glad you didn't go with 35's, at least you'll be able to use that. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

In other news, the head came back yesterday... It's cracked, in four different places. One of them is between the valves on #2. Explains compression loss. :laugh:

Funny thing is, I wasn't going through any oil or coolant, just compression. I wish it would have been more obvious, but at the same time, I'm glad it wasn't.

After seeing the cam and crank, even if I would have just replaced the head I'd have a ticking time bomb on my hands. Now I'll basically have a brand new engine. Cylinders are great, as are the pistons. 

Should be done mid-week. He sent the crank off on Thursday, probably be back next Tuesday. I'm ready to be in the Jeep again. I love my Power Stroke, but the XJ is so much easier to drive around town in.


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)

twistedlizard720 said:


> Did some upgrades to mine over the week. Have 32's on it until mid week when some 33's come in.
> 
> 
> And some light trail to get things settled a bit.


How does it ride? How many inches did you get from the kit?

I may pull the trigger on something like this


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

DUBSfightinRUST said:


> How does it ride? How many inches did you get from the kit?
> 
> I may pull the trigger on something like this


I think he also has the 4" Superlift. Hands down the best riding lifted Jeep I've ever driven. The kit rides exactly like stock. Basically it just moves the lower control arms in the front down 4" and includes longer spindles. The stock ride is retained by using the stock front springs with 4" towers to move them down. The rear uses drop brackets (longer lower control arms and no drop brackets on the bottom in the ver. 2 kit) to maintain stock suspension geometry with longer (and slightly higher spring rate) springs. The kit recommends 33" tires but I just upgraded to 34's with no problems. The kit also should (and if not its still available from AEV) include an EGR module to correct the speedo for bigger tires and correct the problems with the traction control due to the suspension geometry.

Only pic I have with the new tires:


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## DUBSfightinRUST (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

DUBSfightinRUST said:


> +1
> 
> Where on earth did you get the bumper from hell?


Its an ARB that I modified. Shortened it 2" and welded up all the holes. 



I just finished repainting it this weekend (somebody ran into a Direct TV van...)



Custom ARB emblem in real carbon


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

last week
















Outside the local grocery store, I think Jeeps might be a popular vehicle around here..








yesterday!


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

USN_JeepWK said:


> Its an ARB that I modified. Shortened it 2" and welded up all the holes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is totally freaking awesome! Nice work

www.thexjguys.com - the ultimate Jeep Unibody resource!


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumper's back on! 

 

 

Now its ready to get all scratched up in Moab again


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

That came out great USN. :thumbup: 

What brand lift do you have?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Mmmmm... I can't wait! 



















To replace this: 










And go on top of this: 










I'm going to take the block to a car wash tomorrow with some oven cleaner and really clean the **** out of it after I replace the freeze plugs (why not?) and then I'm going to paint it. :thumbup:


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

efrie said:


> I'm going to take the block to a car wash tomorrow with some oven cleaner and really clean the **** out of it after I replace the freeze plugs (why not?) and then I'm going to paint it. :thumbup:


 See if you can find a place that will "Hot Tank" your block. 

I've done a lot of VW and Mazda blocks when i worked at a Race Shop and the Hot tank will get all the grime and grease off the block. 

After stripping the block I'd reinstall the main caps and hot tank the block with them installed (no bearings). Then I'd bring the block and new pistons to a Machine Shop for cylinder honing and decking, or if the block was in good shape I'd give the block a quick hone with a rabbit turd brush using a mixture of mineral spirits, ATF and some other magic ingredients the boss mixed up. 

Once the block was honed I'd pressure wash the block on an engine stand giving all of the oil and coolant passages a thorough douche. The last thing I'd do is use some GOOP Hand Cleaner (the cheap stuff with no grit) and a parts washing brush and clean the cylinder bores really well. The GOOP pulls all the left over honing oil and any material trapped in the cross hatching out. As soon as I finished cleaning and rising the block I'd wipe the bores with paper towels and then spray down the Cylinder walls with WD-40 so they wouldn't rust; and then blow off the block with 90psi of compressed air. Mask off the deck and give the block a coat of paint. Just remember to wipe the WD out of the bores before reassembly. (Nice clean dry bores assembled with Total Seal will give an awesome piston ring seat and maximum compression)


----------



## billydonahue (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is my 02 TJ Wrangler Sport


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Rukh (Mar 25, 2003)

1badMKIrocco said:


> Outside the local grocery store, I think Jeeps might be a popular vehicle around here..


 'tis the season - Of course, in CO, when random snowstorm season ends, trail season begins.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

More vids.


----------



## dubthang (Dec 18, 2002)

Mine.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

scoop this up last week, figured i'd finally post it in here. 

'13 sahara- 35" nitto tires, BDS 3" lift and track bars, AEV pintler wheels, old man emu steering stab. gonna do some more to it once i get my GTI back on the road. 


sorry best pic i have of it right now. it not longer has all the tire shine on the tires


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr.Tan said:


> scoop this up last week, figured i'd finally post it in here.
> 
> '13 sahara- 35" nitto tires, BDS 3" lift and track bars, AEV pintler wheels, old man emu steering stab. gonna do some more to it once i get my GTI back on the road.
> 
> ...


 If you plan on offroading where there's rocks, replace those side steps with something beefier or your pinch welds may end up getting bent flat. I went with Rubicon rails and ACE Engineering rock bars. They also act as a step.


----------



## Daniel_M (Jan 27, 2013)

My JK. 2008 X. Mods are: 5.13's, 3.25" Tera/Synergy lift, 35" Kelly Safari TSR, Aussie front locker, Rugged Ridge XHD front, Recon winch, OR Fab tire carrier, Rigid Dually A-Pillar lights and reverse lighting, C-gusset D30, Rubicon rock rails, Teraflex diff covers... 


























-Dan


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Cool. 
I didn't know you could stuff 5.13s into the new d30.


----------



## Daniel_M (Jan 27, 2013)

deucestudios said:


> Cool.
> I didn't know you could stuff 5.13s into the new d30.


 Yup. Can go 5.38 but only one manufacturer makes them and they are hard to get your hands on. I was originally going to do that. 

-Dan


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

Village Idiot™ said:


> If you plan on offroading where there's rocks, replace those side steps with something beefier or your pinch welds may end up getting bent flat. I went with Rubicon rails and ACE Engineering rock bars. They also act as a step.


 i was actually looking to replace them as I do plan to offroad many places (where there are rocks of course)... i didnt want to lose my sidesteps for shorter people who get in the jeep, im 6'1 so its no issue for me but i gotta look out for them :laugh: . I'll look into those, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Mr.Tan said:


> i was actually looking to replace them as I do plan to offroad many places (where there are rocks of course)... i didnt want to lose my sidesteps for shorter people who get in the jeep, im 6'1 so its no issue for me but i gotta look out for them :laugh: . I'll look into those, thanks :thumbup:


 The rubi rails fit under the ace rock bars and provide additional protection. You can kind of see them.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Mr.Tan said:


>


 Jeep looks awesome.:thumbup:


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

this is mine... too bad i have to sell it. I wish i could keep it and lift it and have some fun  



















if anybodys interested feel free to PM me. really wish i had the time/money/room to build it


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Progress!


----------



## minionkid256 (Sep 8, 2007)

my 2006. sadly its up for sale now though. trying to eliminate debt to buy a house. sure has been fun though.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

dubthang said:


> Mine.


Nice Kaiser, that thing is awesome! As a kid my hometown fire dept had one as its "Brush Truck", they've since replaced it with a K15 from the 80s. I sure hope they didn't send it off the crusher or put it in some field somewhere :banghead:they still have the rest of their trucks since the inception of the fire dept.


----------



## dubthang (Dec 18, 2002)

1badMKIrocco said:


> Nice Kaiser, that thing is awesome! As a kid my hometown fire dept had one as its "Brush Truck", they've since replaced it with a K15 from the 80s. I sure hope they didn't send it off the crusher or put it in some field somewhere :banghead:they still have the rest of their trucks since the inception of the fire dept.


Thanks. Often your city or state will post upcoming auctions. Perhaps it'll end up there and somebody will scoop it up.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I got my Jeep running, there's only 80 miles on the new engine so I can't really toy with it yet, but I've been doing a lot of driving. :laugh:

It needs an ECU, the current one is acting up, probably due to the fact that's it's gotten wet several times, I found one that's clean and works for sure, will be here Tuesday. I also ordered Rusty's 3" Lift with the add-a-leaf option. I didn't feel like spending the extra dough on a leaf pack and I don't mind doing the extra work.

Anyways, here is the mandatory tire off the ground picture:










And the other side:










Where do the tires go? 

Today I gave the outside a quick bath, not too concerned with really keeping this thing ***** and spam because, well, it gets used. However I like a clean interior and windows. Today I got the interior really clean, and washed the windows inside and out.

Oh, I should mention too that I changed my front axle, rear axle, transfer case, and transmission fluid also.

I also had to replace the bearings in the front end because it was full of water and mud due to there not being a vent hose present. :banghead:

Anyways, I routed my 5/16 vent hose into the hole on the side of the airbox where the breather hose from the valve cover goes and put a little filter on the valve cover, worked out perfect.

Other than that, not a lot to update, will post pictures of the lift and give an update with the new ECU. Right now there's just random **** happening that makes no sense and you can't get a computer to communicate with it. Besides the fact that tapping on it gives undesirable idle responses. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I couldn't help myself, had to take it out today on some light trails.









































































My companies feet





































Will update with lift soon.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Nice to see you got it all back together. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

deucestudios said:


> Nice to see you got it all back together. :thumbup:


Me too, except the damn vent hose came off again for the front end... I don't think it got too dirty but I'll have to check it anyways. :banghead:

The adapter I stuck in there was kind of loose, I got the actual adapter today from Chrysler and it was so tight I almost had to hammer it in. I don't think it'll be coming out any time soon.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Tis a good day!


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*quick wheel question*

I'm looking at a set of new wheels for my 2000 tj se. I'm looking at a set of Pro Comp 1069's in 15x8 w/ 3.75" backspacing or Mickey Thompson classic iii's in 15x8 w/ 3 5/8" backspacing. Thing is the jeep is now my daily driver and I'm not interested in lifting it and I'm thinking the biggest tire size I think I'll go with is 30". I'm thinking the Pro Comp would be better because of the 3.75" backspacing, any ideas or input?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Everything is going good with the new motor, but there is a slight "rattle" like noise coming from the engine. It almost sounds like a knock, but not really. It comes and goes, I don't think it's the engine itself, but possibly something in the timing chain cover? It's got a new chain on it and a new chain cover as well, perhaps a guide?

I was also curious what you guys think about the engine break in? 

I changed the initial oil after 250 miles as it had some stuff in it for the cam, but I've put another 400 miles on it now, and a total of 650 on the new engine. I've just been running Castrol 10W-30 in in, and probably was going to continue doing so with a Wix filter.

Now that the engine is running I need to get my lift put on there and get some tires. I changed the front and rear end fluid along with the transfer case and transmission. Should be all set.

Any input regarding engine break in would be greatly appreciated, along with where to start looking for the noise. It's more noticeable upon starting the Jeep, as I start driving it seems to quiet down.

Oh, it's a 4.0L by the way.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

Went for a little trail run yesterday up in the Mountains. These guys with this XJ showed us some lines and did some spotting for us. We were on a level 5-7 trail and the XJ made it look EASY, of course his rig was fully built and I'm running 31s on a 2" lift.
















These guys do some sick wheeling in that XJ
http://youtu.be/4KurSPBiwq4


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

Got stuck in some soupy sand and beach grass last weekend. Learned myself some valuable lessons that day :laugh:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

JeffIsLax said:


> Got stuck in some soupy sand and beach grass last weekend. Learned myself some valuable lessons that day :laugh:


You might drop the air pressure to around 12-15psi next time you're in something like that. :thumbup:

Here's the new meats on my WK2


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> You might drop the air pressure to around 12-15psi next time you're in something like that. :thumbup:[/IMG]


Thanks for the tip. I thought about it going in, but decided not to because 'I'll only be in there for a few minutes.'

Does dropping tire pressure help even with the stock highway tires?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

JeffIsLax said:


> Thanks for the tip. I thought about it going in, but decided not to because 'I'll only be in there for a few minutes.'
> 
> Does dropping tire pressure help even with the stock highway tires?


Yep. 
Even if you're already stuck it'll still help. 

Another thing that might have driven you out of there is the brakes. Because you have open differentials, once you loose traction, you have nothing to help you develop torque on the other side that does have traction, lightly applying the e-brake, or even the brake pedal will help push some torque from the spinning wheel to the other side that has traction.


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

deucestudios said:


> Yep.
> Even if you're already stuck it'll still help.
> 
> Another thing that might have driven you out of there is the brakes. Because you have open differentials, once you loose traction, you have nothing to help you develop torque on the other side that does have traction, lightly applying the e-brake, or even the brake pedal will help push some torque from the spinning wheel to the other side that has traction.


Good to know. The front driver side wheel is the one that was buried and not spinning. The rear LSD was doing its job and both wheels were spinning. I forgot about using the brakes to get some torque to the stuck wheel. I have heard about that trick, but in the panic of the my first time getting stuck I didn't even think to try it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

And we're up! I'll get a better picture tomorrow. This is the Rusty's add a leaf 3" and it ended up being more like 4.5" so far, I'll see how it settles.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

This thread makes me miss my jeeps so bad!


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

subscribed!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Front flexes great: 










Rear may need some shackles: 










And here are some more pictures for your viewing pleasure: 














































I still have death wobble after replacing all four control arms and bushings, the track bar and bushings, don't know what's up. It's really irritating. Monday I'm getting an alignment, but a 3" lift with 29" tires shouldn't cause this many problems.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

weather has been pretty good around here the last couple weeks. some life changes have my feeling a little cramped in this 2dr though, not sure what to do, i've only had it since december


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Got the death wobble fixed, it only took: 

Track Bar 
Steering Stabilizer 
Four Control arms and bushings 
Upper and lower ball joints on both sides 

 

However, it does ride better now. :laugh:


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*opening weekend*

The USFS finally opened up some of the trails around my house today. 

Here's a few pix from today 







.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful :thumbup: 

I've always wanted to see the Rocky's. I've stayed in Lake Tahoe on several occasions but never made it to Colorado.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Here's some pics from Attica IN this past weekend. 




























From the "things goodyear SRA's shouldn't be doing" handbook: 
The guy had his buddy and their 2 girlfriends with him, nothing useable for a recovery except an army shovel. Digging wasn't doing it for him. Don't do stupid stuff by yourself seems like a common sense thing to say, and yet, here they were.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Went to the Bantam Jeep Festival on Saturday. Had a good time. Watched other people attempt the mud pit. Met Rick Pewe. My Jeep didn't have enough chrome to win a trophy.


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

That last picture looks oddly familiar, deuce


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

efrie said:


> Beautiful :thumbup:
> 
> I've always wanted to see the Rocky's. I've stayed in Lake Tahoe on several occasions but never made it to Colorado.


 You owe it to yourself to get out here sometime, the pictures don't even do it justice. I came here on Business for the first time in '04 and just knew I had to move here. Been here 2 years now and hope I never have to move. I've lived in a lot of places (MA, FL, SC, LA, & CA) and been just about everywhere else; Colorado isn't without its flaws but it's about as good as it gets all around.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

JeffIsLax said:


> That last picture looks oddly familiar, deuce


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

deucestudios said:


>


 A noob stuck in stock tires, drivers front tire buried the same way mine was in the picture I posted last page from when I got stuck back in May.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

JeffIsLax said:


> A noob stuck in stock tires, drivers front tire buried the same way mine was in the picture I posted last page from when I got stuck back in May.


 :laugh: oh I remember that now. Hey, we were all noobs stuck in the mud at one point or another. Mine was a YJ and a cornfield...


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, picking up a 97 cherokee on Friday and want to catch up on maintenance.

Body is in pretty good condition, one fender is messed up but the rest is good, nothing I cannot pick up in a junkyard.

Only two issues, tailgate doesn't open. Doesn't seem like an unheard of issue, I have a guide for taking it apart and fixing it.

Possible valve cover, rear main seal leak. I got under with the flashlight, did not see any dripping but some residue on the pans. Gonna look into that more. Other than this its good stuff.

So far I have:

Valve cover gasket
Air Filter
Spark Plugs
Oil Change
Gear Oil Change

What else should I look into?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

motoo344 said:


> What else should I look into?


Rust. 
Rocker panels, floor of the body under the passenger rear seat (above the muffler), under the carpet in the back cargo area. 
Check the brake lines, if the hard lines are rusted, it's only a matter of time before you loose them. 

There's a crossmember at the transmission. Take a look at it, the bottom of the differentials, and at the lower control mounts on the axles. If they have deep gouges, or are all scratched up, this ones seen some offroad play. If they're all straight, chances are it's seldom left the pavement. I'm not saying I wouldn't buy one that's been offroad, but I wouldn't pay top dollar for it.


----------



## motoo344 (May 26, 2006)

deucestudios said:


> Rust.
> Rocker panels, floor of the body under the passenger rear seat (above the muffler), under the carpet in the back cargo area.
> Check the brake lines, if the hard lines are rusted, it's only a matter of time before you loose them.
> 
> There's a crossmember at the transmission. Take a look at it, the bottom of the differentials, and at the lower control mounts on the axles. If they have deep gouges, or are all scratched up, this ones seen some offroad play. If they're all straight, chances are it's seldom left the pavement. I'm not saying I wouldn't buy one that's been offroad, but I wouldn't pay top dollar for it.



Thanks, I spent some time underneath it, I did not notice anything out of the ordinary but I will be more thorough and go over everything. I don't think its been offroad, I mean I cannot say for sure but the seller is certainly not the type. He's more of the let me drop a bunch of money on sound type. I think, I could be wrong, getting a god deal or at least decent. Seller is getting a new car Friday and needed to sell. Was just going to trade it in because he was going away and wouldn't be able to show it again so I offered him 1500 and we settled on 1700.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Finally got some wheels:


----------



## MK5golf (Jun 30, 2012)

Sub'd!


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

And.... Party time!

Today was the day I got tires mounted on my new (to me) wheels. As a matter of fact, the tires were take offs, which means instead of paying $189 per tire I paid $120 installed, and they have less than 500 miles on them. I'd consider that a win in my book.

Anyways, the wheels and tires really pull it together, I'm not saying it's anything like Lebowski's rug, but it's a start. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

They are 31x10.50R15 if anyone is interested, and that's a 3" Rusty's add a leaf lift. I'm going to be adding some shackles to the rear here pretty soon, I can't stand losing a back leg every time I flex.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ looks great, man :thumbup:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

efrie said:


> They are 31x10.50R15 if anyone is interested, and that's a 3" Rusty's add a leaf lift. I'm going to be adding some shackles to the rear here pretty soon, I can't stand losing a back leg every time I flex.


Eh, shackles aren't really going to make a crazy difference in your flex. If it was mine, I'd throw a spartan or aussie up front, then it'll keep pulling regardless of if you got 3 or 4 touching ground. 

Looks good man. "Really ties the room together. "


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

So it's been throwing o2 codes like crazy and hesitating upon acceleration, checked fuse box, the 15 amp mini fuse was blown again. This weekend I'm going to chase the wires all the way up to the fuse box. Both o2 sensors are new so this is shenanigans. 

However, since I replaced the fuse it's been running wonderfully and the CEL went off. I also dumped four cans of seafoam in the tank because when I replaced the motor I didn't replace the injectors. It's been running great for the last 75 miles.

Anyways, here is a picture of the "clean" XJ... If that's possible.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

efrie said:


> However, since I replaced the fuse it's been running wonderfully and the CEL went off. I also dumped four cans of seafoam in the tank because when I replaced the motor I didn't replace the injectors. It's been running great for the last 75 miles.


There's 12v+ on the wires to the O2 sensor, if when the sensor is replaced, they're not tucked up in there right, they can drag on the driveshaft and short. When that 12v+ shorts to ground (driveshaft) you'll pop the ASD fuse, which usually wipes out signal to the PCM, and kills the engine.


----------



## GLi8v (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey guys, Been away from this site for a few years because I got into Jeeps. GOt on here to look for MK2's for sale and found this any ways here's My XJ.


----------



## Corrado_from_hell (Oct 1, 2007)

My XJ



















Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Agenm (Jan 11, 2013)

^ nice doesn't look bad at all, exactly why did you take it off? a lifter got noisy?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I decided to wax it and put some truck bed liner on the fenders, I think it turned out pretty damn good. :thumbup:


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)




----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Her maiden voyage off the pavement.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

looks good:thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

zerind said:


> Her maiden voyage off the pavement.


Looks awesome, good picture :thumbup:


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

efrie said:


> I decided to wax it and put some truck bed liner on the fenders, I think it turned out pretty damn good. :thumbup:


The bedliner on the fenders looks good. Now you should do the bumpers to finish out the look.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Got the worst stuck I've ever been on Sunday. :banghead: Should have never been there in the first place. Oh well, live and learn.

I ordered a bumper and a couple fender flares for the front. My buddy is a body guy, we're gonna straighten out the fenders in the next day or two. :screwy:




























Here are the fenders and bumper:










Smittybuilt XRC


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Any pics of where/how you got stuck?


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

efrie said:


> My buddy is a body guy, we're gonna straighten out the fenders in the next day or two. :screwy:


Now it's a party!
Sorry to see it tore up, but glad to see you using it. 
Fenders are cheap and plentiful at the junkyard, you might even find the right color. They're a PITA to straighten. 
The absolute worst thing to install is flares on these things, unless you buy new hardware which is expensive. If I may make a suggestion, remove the 2 metal pieces from each side, and cut the bolt off, weld a new 1/4-20 bolt on, and get some decent flange nuts for the inside. 
The bushwacker flares you posted don't gain you any clearance, and they don't hold up any better than the OEM ones. 
Good luck with it man.

edit. Also there's a vaccuum ball canister thing in the front corner of the hard hit side of your fender, if you have a twitchy idle, that might not be hooked up right anymore.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I appreciate it. I found a set of fenders for the front for $200. I don't really care what my fenders look like to be honest as long as they're not rubbing.

Before I installed the new flares I was going to cut them, and raise the flares, wasn't worried about gaining any clearance. 

So if my flares can't be worked out to a decent point to cut and put new flares on then I'm just gonna pick up the used ones.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

ehh...wtf happened to your XJ? you can't just post pictures of the aftermath and not tell the story with pictures. that WAS a clean XJ too.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

robhurlburt said:


> ehh...wtf happened to your XJ? you can't just post pictures of the aftermath and not tell the story with pictures. that WAS a clean XJ too.



Went down a steep embankment with woods on either side, big ravine at bottom. Needless to say it got really hairy really fast.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Well something happened on Friday, it started raining! It's been really dry, so we had to go on a couple of trails. They were more just really terrible roads, but there were a couple creeks coming off that were interesting. By the way, the river is the buffalo, first national river :thumbup: However, the pictures of our vehicles in the water were just some creeks, we did not drive in the national river. 










































































*Got our first rain in over six weeks, so we decided to see how the Buffalo National River was doing.*



















Oh, and I bought this:


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

jeepster doing jeep things last week


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ very nice :thumbup:


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

cramerica said:


> ^ very nice :thumbup:


Thanks man , she's slowly coming along to what I want .juat takes time and money which I don't havr a lot of either. Lol


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

90dub said:


> Thanks man , she's slowly coming along to what I want .juat takes time and money which I don't havr a lot of either. Lol


That looks quite a bit like what I'm hoping to get set up for my gf. Have you shared your mods/specs anywhere on here?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

My brother has another video uploaded too.


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

cramerica said:


> That looks quite a bit like what I'm hoping to get set up for my gf. Have you shared your mods/specs anywhere on here?


Its a 99 6banger
Bbk big throttle body
Magnaflow muffler
Rock sliders
C8.28 rear
Dana 30 front
3inch rough country lift
Grand cherokee front seats
Cb
Roof rack
Rubicon sway disconnects
Hitch
.front tow hooks

I'm sure I forgot somethings
I want to go to a 4.5 inch lift and 35's and a regear.at some point


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

90dub said:


> Its a 99 6banger
> Bbk big throttle body
> Magnaflow muffler
> Rock sliders
> ...


You've got almost my exact setup. What size are those tires? 

I ended up going with 31x10.5 as I didn't want to run into too much rubbing, now that my fenders are gone I guess 32x11.50 wouldn't have been an issue.

Anyways:

C8.25
D30
No sway bars
Rough Country 1.5-2" shackles for the rear. (My Rusty's 3" kit was AAL and it still left some sag in the rear.)

Rusty's 3" lift, add a leaf in the rear, HD springs up front

Smittybuilt XRC front bumper

I will say those HD springs you can get for no extra charge from Rusty's are worth it if you're going to add a bumper later on. My bumper weighs in at 125Lbs and it still didn't bring the front down, that's when I bought the rough country shackles. There are two options, either 1.5" or 2" (the shackles are adjustable). I've got it at 1.5" now and I've got a little bit of rake, I think I'm gonna go ahead for the time being and get some 2" spacers up front and then bump the rear up to the 2" mark. That'll probably give me a little more lift than I need with my current tires but who cares.

Mines a 98 with a 4.0 in it. Brand new motor, front end just got rebuilt, and the transmission, transfer case, and rear end all have new fluid in them. Also has new shoes/pads all the way around, and new fluid.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's a link for the shackles http://www.amazon.com/Rough-Country...+-+1.5-2-inch+Adjustable+Lift+Shackles+(Pair)

For $50 you can't beat it. I called Rusty's to find out about theirs and they want $80 for a set of 1" shackles, that price does not include new bushings or bolts. :screwy:


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah they are 31's dick cepek


----------



## twistedlizard720 (Apr 30, 2006)

Another lifted WK here! 

A day out on the trails




























It doesn't flex out quite like the Wranglers...









My friends brand new all stock Rubicon




































I was going blow for blow with the Rubicon's until this....
[video]http://s71.photobucket.com/user/twistedlizard720/media/Jeepin/P1000487_zps87f83fa2.mp4.html[/video]

http://s71.photobucket.com/user/twistedlizard720/media/Jeepin/P1000487_zps87f83fa2.mp4.html

Long story short, dealer didn't quick learn the transmission properly and left something out of spec when they rebuilt the trans and it let loose. which led to this...










Another rebuild. I threw in a Trans-go shift kit and highly recommend it to anyone with the 5/45RFE.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

hey guys still looking for mine, found a 98 tj clean inside and out,the price is right, 4.0, frame is good expect for this one spot, i can cut that out and weld a piece in, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ i guess thats not bad for a 98


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

That's iffy being on the unibody.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

scirockalot8v said:


> That's iffy being on the unibody.


yea drivers side rear on inner side, shame the thing is mint other then that


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

I think we are going to be fixing my buddies frame(grey Cherokee in the vid) I think its got a hole or something somewhere. Its doable but just a lot of work. If its going to be a daily driver I would pass. But for a weekend buggy then its worth fixing if the price is right.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Took the head off this thing again :banghead: 

Replaced lifters, pushrods, and rockers. Drained all coolant, replaced radiator, flushed heater core, and put new exhaust manifold on it. 

I was done and on the trail in 2 hours. :thumbup: 



















Crista shooting trees with the 10/22 :laugh:


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

Had the day off and got my new wheels and tires mounted


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Does it count that I used my Jeep to get it here? :laugh: It was actually nice to have a change of scenery. Plus, that thing really hauls ass.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

'twas fun


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

My TJ pulling out a fellow vw owner that happens to have a classic FJ40


044e by Botman7390, on Flickr


v2-035 by Botman7390, on Flickr


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Whoops. Will post more pictures when we pull it out with a logging skid. :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

This weekend I learned about gravity. :laugh:


----------



## Jani7Bray (Sep 9, 2013)

Wish I could find a better shot of it, but we called it "The Patriot"


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

v2-121 by Botman7390, on Flickr


v2-146 by Botman7390, on Flickr


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

up










and over


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

A friend of mine got some good pictures of the Jeep he just built. Figured I would share with you guys. It's a blast to drive and had way too much fun with the Rigid Industries lights.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

Went to a Jamboree this weekend with my father in his bone-stock '11 Wrangler Sport on street tires. Tackled some moderate trails and did a lot better than we expected given the rubber, and put a righteous dent in his front bumper cover. 

I'm trying to sell him on some KM2s and a mild lift (2.5", no more). He's too cheap to mess with the diffs, but something is better than nothing at this point.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Mr.Veedubya said:


>


Glorious.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

I totally miss mine.

I sold it in June and i regret it.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, that's the end of that. Buddy was driving too fast on a dirt road, deer came into road, hit deer, started spinning, hit tree really f'n hard. Good thing we had our seatbelts on.

When we hit the tree it hit hard enough to break the leaf springs, knock out both drive shafts, and shatter that window. We're both really sore but neither one of us got hurt. We got the front driveshaft back in and tried to baby it back, the fan stopped on us though and we overheated the brand new engine. Blowing coolant everywhere, barely will run. Sad day.

I'd say it's a complete loss.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

efrie said:


>


Trashed right there.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The rear axle sits damn near sideways not having anything to hold it straight. It drives sideways, the frame is bent to hell, it's trashed.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

You really used that thing up.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I wouldn't mind trading my E36 for a Jeep.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

deucestudios said:


> You really used that thing up.


Yeah, shame on me. I found a two door with 180k on the clock, it's a stick, but it's only $1,800 and it's in great shape. I'll retain salvage on mine and transfer the lift and tires/wheels.


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Was perfect beach weather down here in Texas this past weekend. I love this damn Jeep.


image by zerind, on Flickr


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

efrie said:


> Yeah, shame on me. I found a two door with 180k on the clock, it's a stick, but it's only $1,800 and it's in great shape. I'll retain salvage on mine and transfer the lift and tires/wheels.


Its an XJ. Its almost infinitely replaceable.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

First snow and the leaves are changing in the San Juans in Colorado:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ love that :thumbup:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

USN_JeepWK said:


>


Man that thing looks good, but dat weight... 130lbs for the bumper. 205 or more if you go with the full winch setup. That's gotta be hell on your suspension and steering. What shocks are you running in the front, and how much spacer did you need to bring it level?


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

robbyb413 said:


> Man that thing looks good, but dat weight... 130lbs for the bumper. 205 or more if you go with the full winch setup. That's gotta be hell on your suspension and steering. What shocks are you running in the front, and how much spacer did you need to bring it level?


Yeah, you can tell there is some weight up there. I'm running Bilstein 5150's adjusted to +1.5" up front with 1" spacers out back. Pretty much netting 1" overall (the weight of the bumper negated .5" or so). It still drives pretty well though.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

USN_JeepWK said:


> Yeah, you can tell there is some weight up there. I'm running Bilstein 5150's adjusted to +1.5" up front with 1" spacers out back. Pretty much netting 1" overall (the weight of the bumper negated .5" or so). It still drives pretty well though.


Losing .5 really isn't that bad at all, considering the weight and what you get on approach angle from the lower profile bumper. How's it feel when you hit expansion plates and experience other major disruptions on the highway?


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

robbyb413 said:


> Losing .5 really isn't that bad at all, considering the weight and what you get on approach angle from the lower profile bumper. How's it feel when you hit expansion plates and experience other major disruptions on the highway?


Its solid! I've driven plenty of modified Jeeps and the WK definitely has the best road manners. I tightened the adjustment nut on the rack and pinion and that tightened it up a bit.


----------



## fyriskung (Oct 11, 2013)

USN_JeepWK said:


> First snow and the leaves are changing in the San Juans in Colorado:


That looks nice!:thumbup:


----------



## Village Idiot™ (Jan 20, 2005)

Traded the Jeep on a GTI. Needed something cheaper while going through school. I do have my eye on the upcoming diesel Wrangler when I get done.


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

Village Idiot™ said:


> Traded the Jeep on a GTI. Needed something cheaper while going through school. I do have my eye on the upcoming diesel Wrangler when I get done.


That's what I am sourcing parts for... a cummins 4bt compound turbo wrangler on 1 tons.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

fullsize94 said:


> That's what I am sourcing parts for... a cummins 4bt compound turbo wrangler on 1 tons.




Wanna buy one already done ... well not on 1 tons but it needs upgraded axles anyway. 

I'm bored with it want a GC or a 4 runner.

Its even titled as a diesel (in ga)


----------



## Cone Assassin (Nov 18, 2012)

Adopted my ZJ from my parents. It needed to come to Florida to retire like everything else from NY


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

Are ZJ 4x4 system the same as the XJ's?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

DowNnOuTDubin said:


> Are ZJ 4x4 system the same as the XJ's?



Depends on the model of TC but basically yes.

Some have both full time 2wd and 4wd as well as part time.

Not sure if any of the XJs came with a box ever that allowed full time 4wd, it's been a while since I looked that up.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Not sure if any of the XJs came with a box ever that allowed full time 4wd, it's been a while since I looked that up.


Yup, there's XJs with 242s.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Camping this past weekend with the folks up at Vermont Overland.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Mr.Veedubya said:


>


Your buddy have a build thread for this? Looks like fun.


----------



## airman401 (Sep 25, 2011)

Made this for the xj this week.









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

My 2006 CRD Limited










My other 4X4


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

My MJ









1991 Jeep Comanche Eliminator 4.0HO 4x4 auto.
Fun fact: the Eliminator can run a mid 16's 1/4 mile


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

had a little fun yesterday


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

awesome thread. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Only took me 8 months of slacking but finished the new exhaust on the jeep. 2.5" straight through no mufflers vbanded for easy removal in 2 places (plus a vband at the turbo). Was a pain in the balls since I have plans for a 4 link but it isn't on yet trying to make the exhaust work around the existing links and shock mounts but wanting to make it future proof the best i can. I think there are 7-8 45s in the rear section to get over the axle....











I'm going to do a new bumper that will be closer to the body but any opinions on the tailipipe section? like should i angle it down? out? keep it straight?

(ignore the wheels and tires I sold my 31s to a coworker and have not bought the 35s and wheels yet so I'm sitting on his bald tires for now)


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

I was bored and trying out a new spray gun and painted my stock wheels black, I threw some 235/75/15's on that I had sitting around. I'm digging it and I'm going to keep them on for the winter


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## hoTTub (Nov 5, 2000)

Funny, been a VW / Audi guy for the longest, never knew this place existed. Yep, I got a new hobby. 

Picked it up in June after a month or so factory order. 

Within a week it had the Teraflex 4.5" lift installed. Rims and tires were waiting in the garage before the truck even arrived. Added Coast front and rear drive shafts. 

Poison Spyder front and rear bumpers. Warn 9.5 cti-s painted to match the 10th Anniversary show truck. 

Installed Trucklite LED's headlights. 

Rugid Ridge Floods on the windshield mounts, Rugged Ridge Driving in the Poison Spyder front bumper. 

Added a little bit of stereo stuff and a bit of interior things. been wheeling a few times with it, bent some stuff, scratched some stuff, dented some stuff and I loved every minute of it. Love this thing. 

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=112151&code=lcoFdJCYC%2FSvj8mbxbui%2Fg%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=108455&code=N5RvWggzRBsel1O%2BOwi6eQ%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=107137&code=TczuZsbryRlbr68fwNWWNA%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=107134&code=V13ypmzRLPZxqxI3tr1AwA%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=107138&code=g7FMtAwwFsATktXKoy1MWg%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=107133&code=d6zcDd2jnNUfcT%2FoqWVf9w%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=106334&code=y1xL29pE98ynKiM01ZsPAw%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=107136&code=Ynd5vkYeV51ibwUQLYhTRQ%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=106072&code=5MeBvns7b6Rv6rB7GRkLfg%3D%3D%0A">

<img src="http://www.phone2forum.com/interface/scripts/viewimage.php?photoid=109294&code=UhkCWvmBhRZvFz8TCx63MA%3D%3D%0A">


----------



## rwp (Aug 24, 2012)

That is BADASS.^:thumbup:


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

Is this thing worth $6600? I need a new daily.




























Seller's description:

- A/C ice cold
- All scheduled maintenance
- Always garaged
- New paint shows nice! :sly:
- No accidents
- Non-smoker
- Well maintained, tune up just done , new ignition coil pack, Champion sparks ,new heavy duty radiator, cooling system flush, fresh transmission fluid & engine oil with filters 
- Alignment and all terrain Good Years 4 tires balanced. 4 new shocks (SACHS), new brakes, 2.5" new lift
- No warning lights on dash all works fine ,no leaks of any oil or fluid , ready to go


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

No

I got this for $2,000










Granted, I had to put an engine in it because I blew the one that came in it, along with a lift, 2006 wrangler wheels, etc.

Then it ended up like this  










I'd say $4,000 would be acceptable for that XJ that you posted above.


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

its a clean XJ but $6.6k is an awful lot. Are you sure you want to DD a solid axle XJ?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

35s on finally


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

MTRs :thumbup:


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

you have some trimming to do in order to stuff those MTRs!


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

AndyG86 said:


> you have some trimming to do in order to stuff those MTRs!


Shoot he's gotta rear to change out if he doesn't want to eat half shafts...

After some late night bushwacking, I've got some parts to replace. 
Picked up a piece of 1" solid rod, and another piece of 1.5" OD quarter wall. 
Gonna chop and sleeve that there tie rod, so it looks less like a banana. 
Not sure if I want to do tube fenders, might just hammer them out a bit. Or something.

edit. This ain't the same Jeep as the one 3 posts up. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Yeah I won't be doing any wheeling with it for a while still stock 30/35 and I really don't want to blow them up. I sold my 31s to a coworker since he needed better tires for inspection so it had been sitting on his bald tires for months now and I needed to have it for snow since I really don't want to take my wagon even though it is on DWSs and should do fine. I have a HP30 sitting on the side of the building and my JJs under my desk to 3 link the front. But the problem is I'm going from 4.10s to 3.07s.. yes "backwards" so if I build the front and install then I don't have 4wd for the winter. I'm trying to be good and not buy the 8.8 until I sell my stock front axle, I should have done that months ago oh well.

I also really have a bug up my ass about doing doing a 15" stretch in the middle so it is LJ length but the lesser overhang of the TJ in the rear still. Can be done for about a grand in materials if you don't include the new top.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

Well my MJ needs I'm guessing either a seal job or a new tcase at the minimum which will run me $200 at the low end( a used tcase runs in the $200-300 range and a rebuild kit will be $130+ plus I will need to get a jack and some jack stands). I am thinking of just limping it along until spring and selling it and getting myself a tin top samurai.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

good news it isnt the tranny or tcase... bad news is that it is the rear main seal... still thinking about limping it until spring and going to a tin top sammy. I figure I can get $3k-3500 for the truck.


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

v2-010 by Botman7390, on Flickr

Gotta love the winter daily driver. :wave:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

well my transmission on my MJ started making noise today. I am definitely selling it now.


----------



## designvs (Sep 21, 2012)

I bought my JKU new almost 6 years ago. It's a daily driver but I do like to get it out on some light trails once in a while. It's been great without any major issues. I hope to have for along time since I bought it the year they had the free lifetime powertrain warranty.


----------



## Mr. Chaos (Oct 13, 2010)

well I put my MJ up for sale http://asheville.craigslist.org/cto/4262424874.html


----------



## kyle_ (Oct 16, 2013)

who would have known the vwvortex forum had a jeep page :laugh: Ill have to throw up some pics of my '69 jeepster commando on 33's. nothing crazy but its a classic and you dont see too many on the road.


----------



## pman15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Picked up this bad boy back in September. 99 xj. Thing is a blast to drive. It has gotten me through 3 snow storms already this season. Here is a pic from this morning. To top it off, it is a 5 speed so its fun to drive and decent on gas.


----------



## kyle_ (Oct 16, 2013)

'69 jeepster commando
dauntless 225 v6 3 spd
<a href="http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kwk125/media/photo-1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i610.photobucket.com/albums/tt184/kwk125/photo-1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo-1.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kwk125/media/photo2.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i610.photobucket.com/albums/tt184/kwk125/photo2.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo2.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kwk125/media/photo3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i610.photobucket.com/albums/tt184/kwk125/photo3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo3.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)

^^^ I love these Commandos ^^^


----------



## RGibbs (Sep 5, 2013)

My Cherokee on 35's


----------



## dubthang (Dec 18, 2002)

kyle_ said:


> '69 jeepster commando
> dauntless 225 v6 3 spd
> <a href="http://s610.photobucket.com/user/kwk125/media/photo-1.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i610.photobucket.com/albums/tt184/kwk125/photo-1.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo photo-1.jpg"/></a>


That thing is sweet. I want one of these to go with my M715. One of these or a M37, which ever one I find in good shape first.


----------



## Big E Canada (Feb 12, 2009)

Mine:

Year one - Stock Rubicon by erbabi2002, on Flickr


----------



## wearethebucs (Sep 14, 2012)

79 CJ-7 4 linked, small block chevy, tons, and on 39.5s...not much but the body left stock on it. Proof that the more capable something is the better it gets stuck when it does.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Tapatalk


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

Hit the trails to see what the stock Jeep form has to offer.


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

^ nice. how did it go? a few years ago, when i was too an xj owner, i loved mod by mod seeing how the jeep transformed. :thumbup:


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

autopulse said:


> ^ nice. how did it go? a few years ago, when i was too an xj owner, i loved mod by mod seeing how the jeep transformed. :thumbup:


I thought it did really well actually! I got it with decent tread but smaller tires (215/75/r15's) which held good enough traction aired down. I went through most every intermediate trials they had. hopped a few stumps and quite a bit of rocks. Although I didn't want to push it too hard before I actually build it up more. :thumbup:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

I loved my Jeep as soon as I got it. I had a 1998 XJ, 4.0L. Was lucky it came with the 8.25 rear end with LSD, that helped a lot. I was amazed at how well it did in stock form, then it only got better as time went on. 

Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## Momus (Jul 5, 2008)

Just picked up my TJ, so figured I should whore my iPhone pics here too. :beer:


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm getting a CEL for the down stream o2 sensor on my 2000 TJ 2.5L. I've been reading some forums and hearing of people having problems with aftermarket sensor, anyone have any input?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

RED K2 said:


> I'm getting a CEL for the down stream o2 sensor on my 2000 TJ 2.5L. I've been reading some forums and hearing of people having problems with aftermarket sensor, anyone have any input?


There's a real small fuse that will cause that same CEL. I forget exactly which one it is, but it has a temper and burns out quite frequently. It's under the hood, might check that before you go pay for an actual MOPAR sensor. I never had issues with my Bosch sensors. However I did have issues with that fuse a couple of times. It's the heater fuse, er.... I don't know, it's been a while. Just check them all.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

RED K2 said:


> I'm getting a CEL for the down stream o2 sensor on my 2000 TJ 2.5L. I've been reading some forums and hearing of people having problems with aftermarket sensor, anyone have any input?


The only sensor I have left is the coolant temp sensor ... But if i remember it was just a single wire right? It doesn't get much dumber then that and I don't see how a problem could arise from it being generic unless it was a bad connection crimping the connector on. 

What is the specific code?


----------



## Ben.Nesheim (Mar 29, 2014)

oh nice to see some jeeps here. Honestly the jetta is the gf's in the relationship and i've come here to look for help and stuff i can do to make it more fun. BUTTTT i love jeeps. wouldnt trade my 87 xj for anything....except another jeep.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Easter Saturday at Haspin Acres in Laurel, IN

First time out in 5 years. Took 30 minutes till I got into this situation and 2 hours to get back out.









































































While waiting a samurai on tractor tires came by and also sunk. Buddy in TJ was able to yank him out with ease. I think my jeep was probably around the 15000 pound range how it was sitting. Another TJ with an 8000 pound winch came to offer help. We exploded the gear box off the end of his winch. I told him it would be too heavy, but he wanted to try. I was fine with it since the CAT is $100.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Power5 said:


> Easter Saturday at Haspin Acres in Laurel, IN
> 
> First time out in 5 years. Took 30 minutes till I got into this situation and 2 hours to get back out.
> 
> While waiting a samurai on tractor tires came by and also sunk. Buddy in TJ was able to yank him out with ease. I think my jeep was probably around the 15000 pound range how it was sitting. Another TJ with an 8000 pound winch came to offer help. We exploded the gear box off the end of his winch. I told him it would be too heavy, but he wanted to try. I was fine with it since the CAT is $100.


that hole has been eating people up. couple months ago i was out there and some massive mud truck was dug in deep. glad i'm not tempted to do that stuff on the dirtbike :laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

We call it the hole of shame. Except for mid late August I have never seen a 4x4 make it through. You get stuck and everyone sees you.

via my Note 3


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

My bucket




Soon to have lockers front and rear, diff covers, and long arms.34inch swampers


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

from this past weekend


----------



## 89fuchswagen (Dec 3, 2006)

My newest jeep 53 cj-3b


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

It took me just over a year and half to go from a bone stock rusty crusty stock YJ to something that is a competent trail rig and looks good.

Here's a quick run down of some of the mods:
Axles:
Rear: Ford 8.8 LSD 4.10, Solid Diff Cover
Front: Dana 30HP 4.11 w/spartan locker Solid Diff Cover (Ten Factory Shafts are on their way)
Rusty's HD steering 
BDS Steering Stabilizer
BDS Leaf Springs and Shocks
Goodridge Brake Lines
33" BFG KMs
JB Conversions SYE
Tatton's Driveshaft
Dirt Works Swing Away Tire Carrier
CCFabs Tube Fenders
eAutoGrilles Rocker and corner armor

Painted it with paintforcars.com urethane (Omaha Orange) and cleared with Finish 1 Urethane Clear.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

That looks awesome!^

I've been a track junkie ever since I started driving and never really liked trucks, but yesterday I went to Uwharrie National Forrest in a $1800 jeep xj with a 4.5" lift and 31" tires. We didn't hit the hardest trails but it performed flawlessly and was a ton of fun. I am now looking at cheap jeeps on craigslist.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

4k for mine if interested. Not as cheap as the one you rode in but a bit more on it as well. Pm me if interested in more details.

via my Note 3


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Thnx!*



ncbrock said:


> That looks awesome!^
> 
> I've been a track junkie ever since I started driving and never really liked trucks, but yesterday I went to Uwharrie National Forrest in a $1800 jeep xj with a 4.5" lift and 31" tires. We didn't hit the hardest trails but it performed flawlessly and was a ton of fun. I am now looking at cheap jeeps on craigslist.


Do it! You live in a part of the country that has some awesome wheeling (well at least within a few hours drive). I used to do a lot of SCCA events in the Southeast Region with Miatas & VWs (mainly as a crew guy, but some on track time) but I honestly have more fun offroading (could be the ease of accessibility and the people I go with).


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I find it more fun due to lack of regulations and that I can do it whenever and where ever I want.

via my Note 3


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Moab*

Just got back from Moab, sooo glad that last weekend I decided to replace my nearly 20 year old front drive shaft u-joints and upgraded to one piece cro-mo axles shafts in the Dana 30 for this trip.

Did Hell's Revenge, Fins 'n' Things, Poison Spider Mesa, Golden Spike and Gold Bar Rim, and Chicken Corners with the Jeep.


----------



## Lethe01 (Jun 6, 2014)

My old Rubicon


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Sweet build man, sounds like a pretty capable setup.



1badMKIrocco said:


> *


----------



## goodysgotacuda (Jun 28, 2014)

JK owner here, unfortunately not for too much long as we are getting rid of it to get another TDI while I go back to school.

Daily driver, bought new, 37s w/beadlocks, cage, etc


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

currently in the process of a 350 swap with a built 700r4 in a 1989 islander. 

already did the 5.5 coil suspension conversion , 3 inch body lift, front and rear axles / lockers, the motor and trans mounts are in . the motor and trans are dropped in but not in for good.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

goodysgotacuda said:


>


----------



## Tali (Jul 26, 2014)

my last toy, sold it last year...

1990 Jeep Cherokee Limited...
When I bought it...










To this....







[/URL]


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

that is super clean ^^


----------



## Big E Canada (Feb 12, 2009)

Still loads of fun!


Untitled_HDR2 by erbabi2002, on Flickr

20140608_2337 by erbabi2002, on Flickr
20130721_4659 by erbabi2002, on Flickr


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

New acquisition. 95', 205KLM, auto, and despite the mud really clean and straight in and out.


----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

Went to Uwharrie again for a day trip in my friends $1500 xj. It rained the entire day before and most the morning so the clay was super greasy. We did everything our friends 14' Rubicon did with bald 31" tires and no lockers anywhere, didn't need to get winched or pulled anywhere:thumbup:


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

Wrangler by ssanders7390, on Flickr


----------



## Sir. Loin (May 2, 2013)

fullsize94 said:


> Wrangler by ssanders7390, on Flickr


May new wallpaper


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

not so much the jeep but its weight, figured I would toss it on the scales before I started with finally redoing he suspension:










Came in lighter than I thought it would with the Cummins, also closer front to rear than I expected with a frameless soft top and no back seat. 

And appears my LF shock is blown so no better time to get started.


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

DowNnOuTDubin said:


> Hit the trails to see what the stock Jeep form has to offer.


Few months later... 
Going to get some bigger tires after the winter. Picked up those Ultra wheels with 30x9.5" tire for stock so it wouldn't look as funny after I lifted it. Perfect offset and width for in the future too. Installed a IRO 4" lift. Planning on fine tuning things before I go long arm (SYE, beef up the unibody, ect). I'm inbetween buying 33's or 32's.


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

New videos. New place.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GWTHv5BtsQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgT9k_yeJu8 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Looks like a blast. Loved the red jeep getting pulled out and diving right back in. You guys really need to get those jeeps and explorer to be at least 3wd. Would have saved the white jeep in the first video when the high side rear wheel was pinched to the quarter panel. What rear axles are in the rigs?


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

They are all stock axles. My brothers jeep(the red one) just has different gears in it. They enjoy getting stuck actually lol. Last night they were swapping dana 60's with kingpin fronts under a jeep. Guy got both axles out of a 70's ford for a steal. Should have a video of it soon. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I enjoy getting stuck too. Can't determine ultimate capability without getting stuck trying. I meant what size axles? Can get an aussie for d 44 and d35s and 8.25s for pretty cheap and does not have too large of an impact on the street except for tight turns. Doesn't hop though just clicks a bit


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Big E Canada said:


> Still loads of fun!
> 
> 
> Untitled_HDR2 by erbabi2002, on Flickr
> ...


If you ever want to get rid of those hideous and obnoxious red seats for amazingly cool black leather, let me know.


----------



## Big E Canada (Feb 12, 2009)

boraIV said:


> If you ever want to get rid of those hideous and obnoxious red seats for amazingly cool black leather, let me know.


NEVER! 

Here it is now: 







20140906_4913 by erbabi2002, on Flickr

20140921_5694 by erbabi2002, on Flickr

20140921_5738wallpaper by erbabi2002, on Flickr


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Looks great. I just threw on an OME lift and some 35" Nittos. I'll try to get some action pics this weekend.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Big E Canada said:


> NEVER!
> 
> Here it is now:
> 
> ...


Very nice. AEV is the way I would good too. Looks great.


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeep TJ by ssanders7390, on Flickr


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

79 CJ5


----------



## Mathew... (Feb 22, 2009)

Man I miss my XJ. Sold it a few weeks ago for something IFS and a bit better ride haha. Stupid.


----------



## deucestudios (Oct 27, 2014)

4WD Lo, 1st gear:





2WD Hi, 2nd & 3rd gear:


----------



## scirockalot8v (Sep 16, 2006)

Sent from Motorola Razr


----------



## damirsk8er87 (Nov 3, 2010)

2014 JKU 
<a href="http://s16.photobucket.com/user/damirsk8er87/media/IMG_1024.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b18/damirsk8er87/IMG_1024.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_1024.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

Finally got one.
4.slow, auto, all power, A/C & heat, Dana 35 rear, Dana 30 frt. 3.55 gears,Rough Country 3" lift w/ aal and 31's 








Future plans to include,
33's
Zone 4.5 lift with full leaf packs, 
Adj. UCA/LCA's,
Hack 'n tap SYE,
Ditching the Home Depot Garden edging fender flairs (Yes. Garden edging) in favor of Bushwhackers,
Paint,
Gut and clean the interior,
ZJ seats,
Lockers frt/rear,
Steering stuff, I'll decide if I'll do the ZJ swap. or get aftermarket later.

There's way more, but I need sleep now.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

Just finished up the King coilovers and had new tires installed. Current specs are:

Superlift drop components with King Coilovers (dialed in at 6" of lift) and JBA arms in the front and JBA 6" springs with Rustys arms and Bilstein shocks in the rear. Rolling on Nitto 37x12.5x17 Trail Grappler MT's.


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

I have to imagine that you'll be doing some fender trimming, yes?


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Hers some of mine flexed out while I'm at it.
OME 2.5" lift, 35s and RSE step-sliders. 
I think I'm going to upgrade to the Long Travel OMEs.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

boraIV said:


> I have to imagine that you'll be doing some fender trimming, yes?


The 37's actually stuff surprisingly well with extended bump stops and some "massaged" inner wheels wells. Supposedly Bushwacker is designing cutout flares so that'll help the uptravel if they ever release them (not holding my breath though).



Your JK is looking great! Love the ride of OME on my XJ, can only imagine how yours rides.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Hey BoraIV, are you running any adapters to run 35x12.5 on factory wheels? I have a Teraflex 2.5in waiting to go on my JKU but am on the fence with tire sizes.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

No adapters. I'm running some _spacers_ though. I'm thinking about getting some new wheels though, if I do I'll have the spacers up for sale if you're interested.

Personally, I like the look of tires that fit IN the wheel wells and are just slightly oversized for a more overland look but we have a lot of rock out west so I needed more tire.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah I mixed up the adapter/spacer terms. Thanks for the offer but I already have a set of 1.25in spacers that will go on with the lift kit. Teraflex recommends spacers when running the factory wheels due to the deep backspacing. What size spacer are you running and are the tires sticking out of the fenders when you're not flexing?

Sounds like we have similar tastes in wanting to fit a tire that stays within the factory fenders or atleast doesn't stick out too far.
If only I could find a set of 35x10r17. That said I will be going back and forth constantly until I hit the "buy now" button for the 255/80-17 BFG KM2s that have been in my shopping cart for a while now.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

You're just about spot on with the 35x10r17. I believe my spacers are the same as yours and my tires stick out 1.5-2". It's not terrible but would be nice if they were in more. I think the AEV wheels are nearly perfect but I haven't seen them in person. I will this weekend.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

I'd love a 35X10x anything. Love the look of 35s on my TJ but just had to put some silly flares on for inspection (looks better than I thought but still don't like it). Plus they would make more sense for the snow and highway trips. oh well


Started to replace my windshield yesterday afternoon, one of those job I"ll be glad I can say I did but also admit I never will again.


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

Super swamper makes a 35x10.5 I think


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

boraIV said:


> Super swamper makes a 35x10.5 I think


hmm google seems to indicate they exist, interesting hadn't come across those in the past for some reason. 

I hate my MT/Rs in the snow though and from the pictures despite being narrower those would be worse most likely. 

Granted if I get a golf alltrack the jeep won't see much snow use under 4" inches anymore, over that the MT/Rs seem to be ok.


----------



## 3Letter (Sep 16, 2002)

chris86vw said:


> I'd love a 35X10x anything.


Sounds like you need some Simex!
http://www.washbrook.net/Simex Tires.htm
Love me some pizza cutters.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Wow outdated website but I'll take a look.

At the very least the metric equivalent chart is useful since I've been too lazy do the math again. 

I paid wholesale for my MT/Rs and install was paid for with a 6pack so I don't have a ton into them with only tops 1k miles probably less. I'll lose something selling them but not much, I figure a month or so I may try to see what I can get for them on CL and go from there.


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

My friend's YJ


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Long exposure light painting shot.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Very cool shot :thumbup:


----------



## 90dub (Jul 16, 2006)

My bucket.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Just did a Teraflex 2.5in spring and shock lift over the weekend. Tires are 35x12.50R17 Maxxis Bighorns on factory wheels with 1.5in adapters. 

Before:
Untitled by mdshooter2013, on Flickr
After:
Untitled by mdshooter2013, on Flickr

I was working with a buddy familiar with XJs and ZJs and off of 4 jackstands, 2 jacks, an assortment of sockets, ratchets, wrenches, and a battery impact. The lift went on easy for the rear but we had a major headache getting the rusty top shock bolts off the passenger side. The bolt did come off after much swearing and busted knuckles. We found out later the recommended method is to grind the raised lip on the frame that keeps you from getting a secure grip on the nut.


----------



## deucestudios (Oct 27, 2014)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> rusty top shock bolts


Jeep Heritage. 
The JK is a "real Jeep" after all... :laugh:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Yup even 4wd minivans still get rusty parts!

Saw your mudpit vid from the Murrica post, good to see you have the TJ running for the trails.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

to update on this thread, XJ gone and now a JK










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's and updated pic of my TJ


----------



## rtguy2 (Oct 12, 2014)

Didn't realize there was a jeep thread on here....always posting about my GTi. I have a stretched 2 door JK. It's actually for sale now. 
http://losangeles.ebayclassifieds.com/v/40531074


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

I promised myself that if I spent this kind of money on a new Rubicon I was going to use it as intended. This is its second trip off road since I got it in June. First time was really mild, this time was at Rausch Creek in PA:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

SMG, I'm heading up to RC this weekend for a 101 Course on the greens, what level trail did you run?


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

Greens and Blues. Before we left, the guy who led our group provided the description below. It was accurate. You will definitely scrape on blues in a stock JK.


1. greens on the East/South/West property (dirt roads with some occasional trails mixed in)
2. greens on the NE property. still green but more rocky. Usually people don't think these are still green if they're used 
to the East/South/West greens
3. blues on NE - N2, Tip Top, 40, bottom of K, X3 (stock Jeeps will start scraping on X3 and K)
4. blues on NE - 32,34,35,36 (the first section of 36 is BLUE-BLACK and the short connection to 34 can be rough on a stock Jeep)
5. blues on the East/South - 2, 3 (can be rough on a stock Jeep), 4, Tatas (the new section can be rough on a stock Jeep)
6. blues on the West - J (really off camber and steep), 12, 10 (very very deep mud), 18, 23, 19 (turns into a RED if you're not careful)
7. blues on NE - 38 (winch is usually required)


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks for the info, my group ran the NE greens and it was a walk in the park on 35s and 2.5in lift. Heard a couple stockers in my group scrape and come down hard when they picked the wrong line. Next trip is going to be blues on the main property. 

Here's some poser pics on the comp course after the run


----------



## SMG (May 29, 2002)

Nice pics _CoolWhiteWolfsburg_. What lift are you running? I was one of the stockers scraping on the tougher greens and most of the blues :laugh:. Of all the more challenging stuff we went through, I wound up denting my y-pipe on a rock I didn't see at the entrance to one of the green trails. More practice, skill,and a lift are definitely on my "To Do" list.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I went with a Teraflex 2.5in shock and spring combo. It rides great and came with good quality hardware, stout rear swaybar endlinks, and a heavy duty rear trackbar relocation bracket.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

Hit some trails in Colorado. The low range wasn't functioning so I stuck to the easy stuff. Should be back up and running 100% when I head back in a few weeks.









Threw the AEV Savegres on the XJ with my old 34" MTR's and the new Mopar beadlocks on the WK:


----------



## bgredjeep (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's mine and my wife's YJs.


----------



## VanKid (May 10, 2008)

Took the cherokee down some forest roads to go camping. Not a bad view.


----------



## will951 (Nov 26, 2003)

Please....more info on front and rear bumpers! 

Edit - googled JCR. Wow! I will be picking them up for my XJ. Stock bumpers need to be replaced.



USN_JeepWK said:


>


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

SMG said:


> I promised myself that if I spent this kind of money on a new Rubicon I was going to use it as intended. This is its second trip off road since I got it in June. First time was really mild, this time was at *Rausch Creek in PA*:


Is that place any good? I've been thinking about making a trip up there with the XJ.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)

Talk about a picture to get my jeeperection going! nice driveway. I'll wait patiently to see you build of a JK to go along with them  :thumbup:



USN_JeepWK said:


>


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

USN you got some bad toys man. What color even is that XJ?



CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Thanks for the info, my group ran the NE greens and it was a walk in the park on 35s and 2.5in lift. Heard a couple stockers in my group scrape and come down hard when they picked the wrong line. Next trip is going to be blues on the main property.


CWW - I might have unknowingly rubbed elbows with you at T4T, parking was limited for the raffle...


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Gitcha Sum said:


> USN you got some bad toys man. What color even is that XJ?
> 
> 
> 
> CWW - I might have unknowingly rubbed elbows with you at T4T, parking was limited for the raffle...


If you look to the left of the pavilion I was sitting near that blue EZ Up. Saw that silver 5.9 Limited rolling around 

I thought I saw a Jeep similar to yours in the lot Friday afternoon - green TJ, PA plates, 8lug axles with H2 wheels.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> I thought I saw a Jeep similar to yours in the lot Friday afternoon - green TJ, PA plates, 8lug axles with H2 wheels.


Nope that's more lug nuts than I have. We camped right on the left of the T just as you came into the east property. 
The 5.9 with Iceland Flares belongs to the wife of a guy in our club. 

Any chance you were down trail 23 near the end of the day? There was a woman in a stocker in total spaz out first day wheeling overload, and some hot heads down there mixing it up... hilarious.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I was on the NE property Sat and didn't wheel Sunday so I didn't to do the main part of the park.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Damn, I miss my Jeep. Built it when in Utah and had Moab to play with, when I moved back to the DC area, I just didnt use it and got rid of it for a fraction of its cost. But it was so cool and wish I could still have it today.










But I just picked up a full size Bronco and will do a couple little things to it. No 37" swampers and custom suspension like on the Jeep, but level it out and maybe some 33s to give it a little more aggressive look. But it will mainly be my winter weather vehicle and a little fun here and there.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Creepin...


----------



## 3Letter (Sep 16, 2002)

My dad (JKU) and I (TJ) last weekend.


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Deltac, did the Florida or Italian sun fade your fenders out? My hood latches are looking chalky and I keep putting off hitting them with back to black


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

i too put off washing the jeep for a while, so trim is very faded.

I usually use Carpro P.E.R.L which if applied well can last a while:thumbup:


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

For trim and soft tops, you guys can also check out 303. It's widely used by jeepers. Amazon carries it and it's cheap. Don't need a lot.

http://www.goldeagle.com/product/303-aerospace-protectant


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

DanG said:


> For trim and soft tops, you guys can also check out 303. It's widely used by jeepers. Amazon carries it and it's cheap. Don't need a lot.
> 
> http://www.goldeagle.com/product/303-aerospace-protectant


I haven't had success with 303, it seems to just wash off after the first rain shower. It also didn't get my trim to be dark black like with the P.E.R.L 

I use it for my interiors though because it's low sheen


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

For the trim..


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Testing an 08 Jeep Liberty Sport this weekend.

It's got 64k miles asking price 11,000. Is this vehicle a stay away? Automatic and 4x4... Wife won't let me get a stick again.


----------



## bgredjeep (Jul 24, 2015)

My YJ is going through a bit of a transformation. Here's the current state.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

Deltac said:


> i too put off washing the jeep for a while, so trim is very faded.
> 
> I usually use Carpro P.E.R.L which if applied well can last a while:thumbup:


PERL and new B2B formula leave my bumpers with a white milky look after the rain it looks terrible, my I suggest this.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

bgredjeep said:


> My YJ is going through a bit of a transformation. Here's the current state.


Fun stuff. Is that JD2 a model 32? Or a model 3 with a bracket kit? (I have a 3 and wish it had hydraulic help)


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Fun stuff. Is that JD2 a model 32? Or a model 3 with a bracket kit? (I have a 3 and wish it had hydraulic help)


cheap solution: 
http://www.swagoffroad.com/SWAG-Formed-Tubing-Bender-AirHydraulic-Ram-Mount_p_53.html

I have it on my JD2 model 32 it works pretty good for the $$$ I have into it...


I bought another Cherokee... $450 + the parts (fender, header panel, hood, bumper) and paint to fix it. It was wrecked in the front passenger side, so far it has been a great daily driver

Finished


----------



## fullsize94 (Apr 16, 2008)

Jeep TJ by Shawn Sanders, on Flickr


My daily driver.


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

My TJ on the way up to our hunting cabin


----------



## bgredjeep (Jul 24, 2015)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Fun stuff. Is that JD2 a model 32? Or a model 3 with a bracket kit? (I have a 3 and wish it had hydraulic help)


I'm not sure. It's my buddy's shop. He made the Hydro conversion himself (loosely based on the copperhead setup).


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

redid my engine mounts a little while back, helped a bit but twisted the trans mount and loaded it up which resulted in a crack in my case. So pulled the case, welded it up and redid the whole trans mount too. Got the rear driveshaft in better alignment also which is nice no more shudder in reverse and the mounts are much softer so along with the new engine mounts not as much vibration/noise, still way too loud  but getting better.










actually drove it the past 3 days and got it inspected for the first time in years this morning!

Need to sort suspension now as it is just frightening to drive down the road. Rear shocks on the way then I think front links to see if caster issues are causing it to wander like crazy.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

chris86vw said:


> Need to sort suspension now as it is just frightening to drive down the road. Rear shocks on the way then I think front links to see if caster issues are causing it to wander like crazy.


With 35" tires, 5° caster should be perfect, if you've got a high pinion 30 from a Cherokee you could go back to 7°, they have different casterinion relation; the stock low pinion axles can't do more caster without getting front driveshaft vibrations. 
After that, check the upper control arm bushings, at roughly 20 years now, most of them are done. $7 each from Quadratec. 
Nice to see you're running it, mine's been dormant for a bit for broken stuff...


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

finished my Cherokee Hybrid cage and went wheeling 



D44 front and rear and in the process of being built


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Gitcha Sum said:


> With 35" tires, 5° caster should be perfect, if you've got a high pinion 30 from a Cherokee you could go back to 7°, they have different casterinion relation; the stock low pinion axles can't do more caster without getting front driveshaft vibrations.
> After that, check the upper control arm bushings, at roughly 20 years now, most of them are done. $7 each from Quadratec.
> Nice to see you're running it, mine's been dormant for a bit for broken stuff...


Not sure how I missed this in january.

Sold the MT/Rs a little while back since I really don't have time to do dedicated wheeling trips and they were just too terrible in the snow and annoying on the highway. GF is into trying to use it for camping trips so a better all around tire made sense (Anything to keep her camping!). Went up from a 15" wheel to a 17", stuck with 35(ish) tall tires but went with the Geolander AT/S I had a version of the geolander on a grand cherokee about 10 years ago and they were great in the snow and since I don't plan anything too muddy should be fine. Got 100 less than I paid for the MT/Rs after 2 years so can't complain.

Still haven't dealt with the suspension but now that risk of snow should be over (and I have an awd car to use which ate my full door budget) going to finally put the HP30 in I have with the 3.07s to get this better geared with the diesel. Get that dialed in and them 8.8 for the back finally I just can't decide if I want to keep the stock link setup or do a 4 link. I put off sorting the front suspension since I didn't want to waste time knowing I was swapping axles. Caster both makes sense and confuses me at the same time so will be good to actually test some changes. 

Did get the rear bilsteins in though had to make little adapters to get them away from the rear spring perches which for now limits my up travel to like 3". Fine for my commute but really can't even handle going up a driveway


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ Nice and clean. Dig it.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

New Heep. 2 door 95. Bought it needing some work, did said work. Drives nice, still needs some new fan shrouds. Does 14 mpg sound about right? Been awhile since I owned a jeep and this is all stock with 31's.


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

B3passatBMX said:


> New Heep. 2 door 95. Bought it needing some work, did said work. Drives nice, still needs some new fan shrouds. Does 14 mpg sound about right? Been awhile since I owned a jeep and this is all stock with 31's.


14mpg??? I've never had one get that low. How are you figuring mileage out? Did you factor in the tire size difference?


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Since I'm here I guess I should post my new baby.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

Mexi-cant said:


> 14mpg??? I've never had one get that low. How are you figuring mileage out? Did you factor in the tire size difference?


Yea size difference is around 10% so I factored that in on the last 3 fill ups. Ranged anywhere from 14.2-16.1. I do mostly commute with it with traffic, but still. My last OBD1 cherokee averaged like 17mpg in similar circumstances. I'm on the fence about keeping this thing and the mileage is swaying me towards getting rid of it. 

95 OBD1 4.0, auto, NP231, dana 30, unknown rear axle. So far as I know, aside from an 'intake' and the 31's, it's all stock.


----------



## GoVdubSPEEDGo (Feb 4, 2006)

had a 96 with the 4.0, got about the same on stock tires, that's normal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess I can post my Mitsubishi Jeep here :laugh:


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

Hey all, just did my round headlight conversion tonight using VW Golf H4's and buckets. I like how it turned out.


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

OptimusGlen said:


> Hey all, just did my round headlight conversion tonight using VW Golf H4's and buckets. I like how it turned out.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I bought my first Jeep a couple of weeks ago!

Its in great shape, one owner. Everything works except the tires will probably need replacing later this year. Which leads to my next question, what to put on? I'm not really a hardcore offroader. I'll will be commuting in this, occasional road trips. And the odd off roading to go camping.

Cooper Discoverer
Goodyear Wrangler
Yokohama Geolander
General Grabber AT2
other?????


----------



## dubraycer36 (Aug 1, 2008)

For mild offroading, and mostly pavement duty, any all terrain tire will do fine. "What's my budget?", should be the determining factor for what you buy.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)




----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)

Ahhh, what a cute little axle shaft.


----------



## bgredjeep (Jul 24, 2015)

A little update on my YJ.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

That's pretty awesome. What's your intended purpose?


----------



## bgredjeep (Jul 24, 2015)

It's a rock crawler. I keep it tagged and insured just in case I want to run it down the road every now and then, but it's really offroad only. Mostly tube now.


----------



## ColeyLikesBacon (Jul 6, 2015)

2010 JKU. Unfortunately ceased to be fun (no time for wheeling) so I traded it in for my MK7.


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

2016 75th Anniversary in Sarge Green


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

^ Love it. Lifted?


----------



## ColeyLikesBacon (Jul 6, 2015)

Heffernan said:


> ^ Love it. Lifted?


I'd call that a 3-4" lift on 35's?


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

Heffernan said:


> ^ Love it. Lifted?


2.5" Teraflex with 34" Wrangler MTR w/Kevlar


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

hashmaster3k said:


> 2.5" Teraflex with 34" Wrangler MTR w/Kevlar


It's amazing how much tire you can get under a JK with a 2.5". 

To fit anything close to a 35 under a XJ you're going to be spending some serious money. Well, you don't have to, but it won't be worth a damn on a trail.


----------



## ColeyLikesBacon (Jul 6, 2015)

efrie said:


> It's amazing how much tire you can get under a JK with a 2.5".
> 
> To fit anything close to a 35 under a XJ you're going to be spending some serious money. Well, you don't have to, but it won't be worth a damn on a trail.


Damn straight. I fit 35" Pitbull Rockers on my JKU with 2.5" Terraflex springs. I added a set of RiverRaider aluminum fenders the following year and could have put the stock springs back on. 

The GTI is an economy car compared to the $$$ I used to put into the jeep on a yearly basis.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

hashmaster3k said:


> 2.5" Teraflex with 34" Wrangler MTR w/Kevlar


How do you like the setup? I did the TF 2.5 springs and 9550 shocks a couple years ago and have been really happy with it.


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> How do you like the setup? I did the TF 2.5 springs and 9550 shocks a couple years ago and have been really happy with it.


It's stiffer than I thought it would be on road. Off road with the tires aired down its a dream. Since it's not a Rubicon, I have yet to manually disconnect my front sway which I'm sure will help alot too!


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

You might want to chalk the tires to find the optimum pressure for the road, if you're under/overinflated that might be causing some of the onroad stiffness, however I think it is still stiffer than factory, maybe it helps make the raised center of gravity less noticeable by reducing the front to back pitching with stiffer spring and shocks. 

Did you do the install yourself? I did mine 2 years ago and helped a buddy do his 2 weekends ago. When I did mine I didn't have enough of the front control arms loosened up and wasted a half hour on the driver side spring. Those front brake hose and ABS wire clamps are a major pain in the ass too.

Here's a couple pics from T4T this year, really need to get to Rausch Creek more than once a year


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

New tires on the way. The desert duelers have seen some better days so I ordered 5 BFG KO2's from Costco. Don't have the $$$ for wheels too, so mounting 265/70/18's on the factory Sahara 5 spoke wheels. They're 2% bigger than the 255's on there now, but will be just fine.

Hopefully they're here before we get snow


----------



## hashmaster3k (Dec 6, 2007)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> You might want to chalk the tires to find the optimum pressure for the road, if you're under/overinflated that might be causing some of the onroad stiffness, however I think it is still stiffer than factory, maybe it helps make the raised center of gravity less noticeable by reducing the front to back pitching with stiffer spring and shocks.
> 
> Did you do the install yourself? I did mine 2 years ago and helped a buddy do his 2 weekends ago. When I did mine I didn't have enough of the front control arms loosened up and wasted a half hour on the driver side spring. Those front brake hose and ABS wire clamps are a major pain in the ass too.


Sweet pictures and rubi! I had a buddy do the install and alignment. I set my pressures to about 34 psi cold pressure. It runs up to about 36-37 when warmed up.


----------



## AndyG86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Built D44 are in, new 35" cooper STT pro and it is drivable after being down since March...:banghead:





I still have a list I want to get done over fall winter but I should be able to keep it drivable now...It is now 4 wheel disk brakes and the stock Master Cylinder is not up to the job, changing it over to a Durango, ZJ or Dodge 2500 master cylinder this weekend.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

for some reason cutting off all the suspension was more nerve racking than cutting out the engine mounts for the cummins.

Going in:
HP30 with 3.07 gears (then building 8.8 for the rear to match)
Mid length 3 link
WJ knuckles/brakes/cross over etc


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Latest update to my money pit.
Added JW Speaker tails, still have the JW fogs at home in a box, just waiting for time to install them.
New BFG KO2's, 265/70/18's. Bring on the snow!


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

Introducing Project Roadknock:









This is my newest project, our 01 GC 4.0, that we've owned for 13 years. Bought in 03 with 22,000 miles, finally gave up at 231,000 miles. FYI: a 4.0 will last over 2 years and 31,000 miles with a rod knock. Hence the name.
Never built a 4x4 yet, never really cared too until this summer when we went on an ATV tour while in Hawaii. Had an absolute blast, but can't justify the price of a $20k utv, so after some other projects where taken care of, it's time to drag the jeep from the weeds. It's been sitting for the last 6 months, but not for much longer. Way better platform than my f150 for serious off-road, plus has ac, better stereo can seat 4 comfortably, better 4x4 system plus has the same tow rating as my 5.8L pickup. 

First up, new power plant. Stay tuned for some stroker goodness......


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

chris86vw said:


> for some reason cutting off all the suspension was more nerve racking than cutting out the engine mounts for the cummins.
> 
> Going in:
> HP30 with 3.07 gears (then building 8.8 for the rear to match)
> ...


Finally! 
What steering? metric WJ stuff or GM? 

I'd keep cutting... 
Wack the frame side track bar mount and go to a double shear. 
When you set up the 30 move the coil buckets inboard and center them on the tube. 
Tie the top of the pass knuckle to the pitman, make the same length bar for the panhard. 
Mount it on the passenger inner C, and let it's length tell you where to land it on the frame side. 
It'll be a good 2" forward of the oem frame side TB mount, if you want it to clear the diff cover at full stuff. 

http://www.jeepforum.com/forum/f369/tj-hp30-wj-knuckles-new-track-bar-1453720/

I used the ruff stuff offset tie rod kit, it takes 17s to clear the beefy TREs at full steering lock.


----------



## Vanilla_Coke (Sep 15, 2002)

DanG said:


> Latest update to my money pit.
> Added JW Speaker tails, still have the JW fogs at home in a box, just waiting for time to install them.
> New BFG KO2's, 265/70/18's. Bring on the snow!


Sigh poser rig man... Why didn't you buy a real a 5th tire instead of riced taillights?


----------



## boraIV (Jan 8, 2001)

My dad and I went to Jeep Jamboree Moab last month and had a blast. We ran Fins & Things on day one and Steel Bender on day two. 

































































https://vimeo.com/192690423


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

Crappy pic but the old engine is out 









Need to strip it and start the port work on the intake this weekend


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

#5 piston is no more lol


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

AndyG86 said:


> Built D44 are in, new 35" cooper STT pro and it is drivable after being down since March...:banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice lookin XJ.:beer:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bigteal said:


> #5 piston is no more lol


Hey hey, you're not too far away from this!

2013-04-24 17.46.16 by efrie004, on Flickr

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

2013-04-24 17.37.08 by efrie004, on Flickr

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr

2013-04-24 17.31.26 by efrie004, on Flickr

2013-04-24 17.38.25 by efrie004, on Flickr

The engines are ridiculously easy to build. What started as a bad head turned into - "Well, why we're in there, lets get the crank sent off and get a new cam"

Good luck! I really enjoyed rebuilding my 4.0L. Mine was a 1998 XJ.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Finally!
> What steering? metric WJ stuff or GM?
> 
> I'd keep cutting...
> ...


Sorry got busy (not working on jeep  ) and missed this.

Yeah I'm doing a setup very similar to yours will be using the ruff stuff GM stuff for steering, keep using your post and others for reference. The frame track bar mount was cut off the next day, just needed to grab sawzall blades since I Was using the angle grinder for everything else and that fit in better. 

I've got lower links tacked up now with axle pushed forward for spring mounts to be directly on top of the tube. Tie rod is mocked up in PVC just going to cut and tack that up next so I don't have to deal with the tape pulling a part, little reason that would change regardless of other stuff not being done.

I'm not sure I will need to notch the frame like you did, maybe, just not sure yet. I'm running the 4" savvy springs since my old RC 2.5:" springs needed a 2" spacers to get back up to about 3" of lift with the cummins. The Savvy springs though actually put it right at about 4" in the front (I think 17.5" was spring length at ride height). With ~5" up and down I don't think it will hit. Was missing a socket to pull the pitman arm which i got last week, leaning towards WJ arm to match the knuckles but may try to flatten the TJ one and see what I like.

Once I got that far I found the allroad I wanted to replace my TDI scandal wagons so got distracted for a week, then thanksgiving then sick, hopefully getting back to work on it tomorrow....Good chance this won't see snow unless I get some parts sold but at least have the allroad now. 


I'm using a TT-S intercooler so I mounted the stock jeep radiator to the intercooler just like it would be in those vehicles. So it sits back and slow. I need to get a wider but shorter radiator or its going to make contact. As you can see in that pic it sits way low. The driveside upper link to the engine mount will likely limit my total up travel, but I've cut down the clayton bridge as much as I can to lower it down hopefully preventing any issues.


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Just picked up this 97 Cherokee Country with 59k miles. Needs a few things (EVAP codes FML) and I plan to do the rear XJ disc brake conversion. 

Selling the WRX is hard but I'll get over it.


----------



## USN_JeepWK (Sep 1, 2009)

I sold the WK about a year and a half ago:



And built a XJ:


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow! That is one gorgeous XJ!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

Some great lookin' rigs in here!

I just bought this 2017 JK Unlimited Rubicon last month. I am going to wait a few months to really do any suspension and bumper modifications as I don't want to make it a horrible daily driver. I have to sell a few projects and make some space for when the new E-Golf comes to make that into a daily driver.










I have done a few upgrades in the past month; changed the cloth interior to a Roadwire leather kit matching the exterior color with black stitching, new adjustable third brake light mount, some blocks by a place in Ohio that changes the angle of the front seats, modified the rear seats with similar blocks to make it more comfortable over the long haul, and upgraded the radio to a Pioneer Carplay/Nav unit with a blackup camera.

I intend to do a mild lift, 33" tires, bumpers and sliders and possibly a winch. My goal is more overland than rock crawler. Heck, I may have my automotive ADD kick in before I do any of that. We shall see.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Welcome to the money pit club.

Lots of positive reviews about the Mopar lifts. You should be able to get some good money for the Rubi wheel and tire combo if you sell as a whole, they don't last long on CL. Which tires are you looking at? Do you get snow?


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Haven't checked into this thread in a little while - 

The JK Mopar lifts are rebranded Teraflex parts. I have a Teraflex 2.5in lift with the 9550 shocks https://teraflex.com/shop_items/528ffa7fead962f416e72d47.
The lift netted atleast 3in of lift even after settling, I am guessing they would settle at 2.5in with heavier bumpers, racks, etc. 

Paul, your garage situation might be dicey when you throw upgrades on the Jeep, what is the height of the opening and distance between the floor and door when it is rolled up?

My 4Dr manual Rubicon with that 2.5in lift and 35s is around 6'4"-6'6" at the highest spot - center hinge of the softtop. My guess is that lift on 33s will put you 1-1.5" shorter.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

DanG said:


> Welcome to the money pit club.
> 
> Lots of positive reviews about the Mopar lifts. You should be able to get some good money for the Rubi wheel and tire combo if you sell as a whole, they don't last long on CL. Which tires are you looking at? Do you get snow?





CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Haven't checked into this thread in a little while -
> 
> The JK Mopar lifts are rebranded Teraflex parts. I have a Teraflex 2.5in lift with the 9550 shocks https://teraflex.com/shop_items/528ffa7fead962f416e72d47.
> The lift netted atleast 3in of lift even after settling, I am guessing they would settle at 2.5in with heavier bumpers, racks, etc.
> ...


Good feedback guys, thank you.

DanG-- Thanks for the feedback. I am not anywhere near a tire decision at this point other than weighing the pro's and cons of the whole 33" vs. 35" deal. It seems like my initial investigation shows that going to 35" wheels and tires buys you more lift, but more of a hassle in doing so with all of the regearing discussions and drive axle angle things. This is going to be more Overland than rock crawler, but the rock crawling looks fun. 

CWW-- I have been eying up the Teraflex 2.5 and 9550 combo and it looks like a nice upgrade without going too high. Is there anything else needed to make that kit both more road-worthy and trail-worthy? Do I need a steering stabilizer or anything else to make it even better? I actually have to measure the opening of my garage to make sure that I can get it in and out without too much of a hassle. 

Bumpers are another consideration; I like a lot of the teraflex stuff and man, some of the more crazy short bumpers look really too bro-ish for my tastes.  I need to find a good medium somewhere. Bumpers and sliders/steps are going to be a decision in there too.


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Did the Alpine Loop last year with my 88 Wagoneer and 79 CJ5, need to go again...


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Good feedback guys, thank you.
> 
> DanG-- Thanks for the feedback. I am not anywhere near a tire decision at this point other than weighing the pro's and cons of the whole 33" vs. 35" deal. It seems like my initial investigation shows that going to 35" wheels and tires buys you more lift, but more of a hassle in doing so with all of the regearing discussions and drive axle angle things. This is going to be more Overland than rock crawler, but the rock crawling looks fun.
> 
> ...



The TF 2.5in spring and shock kit is ready to go out of the box. At 2.5in the factory geometry isn't that far off and the only adjustment you need to make is on the drag link to straighten the steering wheel to match the wheels. Your track bars and steering stabilizer are going to be fine, if you go bigger than 3in I would strongly recommend a set of front lower arms and an adjustable track bar to align in some negative caster, reset pinion angle, and recenter the axle under the body. 
The kit includes longer rear swaybar endlinks and you'll move the OE rears to the front (they are a few inches longer than the OE fronts). There is a big bracket that relocates the axle end of the rear trackbar up higher to fix the geometry and is adjustable and can be reused if you go for taller or shorter springs in the future. The bracket is really stout 1/4in steel and surprised me after it took a couple hits offroad without breaking. The rear also gets a set of spring retainers on the axle side to keep the springs from popping out when the rear flexes. 

The front can be tricky, make sure you follow all directions with loosening all control arm bolts and removing the axle side bolt of the track bar - you won't be able to get the new springs in with everything tight. The passenger side top shock bolt is a 16mm or 5/8 evil bastard and is behind a lip on the frame so you can't get a socket on the top due to the battery box being right above it. You can take a long time with an open end wrench until it is loose enough to spin the shock body to get it off, remove the battery and box to hit the nut from the top, or trim/cut the box enough to access. Poke your head in there and you'll see what I mean.
The little bracket Jeep mounts the front ABS and brake lines to on the front axle are a royal pain, you need to pry the 1/8in metal apart enough to free the lines and reroute them. It's a 3 or 4 handed operation like the shock so recruit a helper. 

As for street and trail duty it is a great dual purpose setup. The shocks are a little stiff on the road, think like the difference between stock shocks and Bilstein sports on a VW/Audi. You can dial some of the harshness out by tweaking your tire pressures until you find a good balance between wear, noise, MPG, and ride comfort. I run tires with a stiff sidewall and 38-39psi so that's a lot of my ride comfort issues. On the trail your pressures are going to be low so it will soak up the bumps easily. 

It's a good enough setup to take take you anywhere you want to camp with 33s and 35s will get you into bigger terrain of course. Depending on how heavily your rig gets loaded and how much you flex over terrain you may have tire/fender contact. Most guys recommend trimming the factory fenders into flatties or getting a set of flat fenders. I have tucked and rubbed but haven't destroyed one yet. I did have to cut 1/2in off of the rear of my stock rock rails due to rubbing when the 35s were fresh. 33s won't have the same issue. The 9550 shocks will also handle an upgrade to 3in springs or you could even get a set of extensions for bigger springs if you want. Jeep are very modular with suspension, you can do a ton of stuff - control arms, highsteer conversion, track bars, steering stabilizers, etc. and still keep whatever shock and spring you want. 

As for bumpers I have the same opinions as you, most setups are not my style at all. I am always on the lookout for AEV, Mopar Hardrock/10AE/75thAE, and ARB as they are the only full width bumper that are top quality, fitment, and actually match the bodylines and fenders.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Mexi-cant said:


> Did the Alpine Loop last year with my 88 Wagoneer and 79 CJ5, need to go again...


Awesome. More pictures please.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Here's Mrs Rabbit's completely stock Jeep in a fun place:










Did some mall crawling, too.


----------



## Mexi-cant (Aug 2, 2012)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Awesome. More pictures please.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Wow Mexi, those pics are amazing. Hell I wouldnt even mind them run through a filter to appear vintage (inner hipster speaking). You should pick a couple and blow them up to poster size

Hey Rabbit and Mrs. Rabbit, good to see you survived your stagecoach ride across the country:wave:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

CoolWhiteWolfsburg said:


> Hey Rabbit and Mrs. Rabbit, good to see you survived your stagecoach ride across the country:wave:


:laugh:

That was her 6th or 7th cross-country trip in a TJ or JK. Our second in less than a year for the current rig.


@Mexi-cant: Hnnnnngh


----------



## AreBee (Jul 5, 2017)

2010 Unlimited on Chappaquiddick Beach a few years back. 99K on it now and still running strong.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Can anyone with some familiarity/personal experience give me some insight on the WJ? For the past few months, I've been doing some local searches on CL for 4Runners in my area. Choices seem to be sparse for decent Toyotas right now so I started looking into Jeeps. I found a pretty nice one about an hour from me. 2002 Grand Cherokee with 152k on the clock. It's eqipped with the 4.7L Power Tech V8 with a Selec-Trac NV242 transfer case. Seller is currently asking $5k for it. It does have some modifications done to it but nothing that would throw up any red flags. I emailed the seller to get some more information but in the meantime I wanted to see if I can get some suggestions from current or pervious owners about any shortcoming or things to watch out for from this generation. Pics for the actual WJ.


----------



## ImHereForTheTaco (Feb 27, 2015)

Heffernan said:


> Can anyone with some familiarity/personal experience give me some insight on the WJ? For the past few months, I've been doing some local searches on CL for 4Runners in my area. Choices seem to be sparse for decent Toyotas right now so I started looking into Jeeps. I found a pretty nice one about an hour from me. 2002 Grand Cherokee with 152k on the clock. It's eqipped with the 4.7L Power Tech V8 with a Selec-Trac NV242 transfer case. Seller is currently asking $5k for it. It does have some modifications done to it but nothing that would throw up any red flags. I emailed the seller to get some more information but in the meantime I wanted to see if I can get some suggestions from current or pervious owners about any shortcoming or things to watch out for from this generation. Pics for the actual WJ.


I owned and modified my WJ for a couple years and got to know it pretty well. I was ignorant at the time and didn't realize it was burning oil and it eventually spun a bearing and that's when I got rid of it. I definitely miss it from time to time and it was awesome off road.
The combo you found of V8 with Selec-Trac is definitely rare and desireable for off road use. Mine actually had Quadra-drive which did pretty damn good but it becomes less effective with larger tires, so I swapped in a NV242 for Selec-Trac
Mine did develop some death wobble but that was alleviated by front control arms, new ball joints, heavy duty tie-rods and drag link. 
The radiator started leaking at some point so that had to be replaced which was a pretty big pain in the ass.
They did have issues with the front drive shaft and vibrations... there was a TSB on that.
Luckily I didn't have the issues with the blend doors on the dual climate control... Major repair for those if they go out and very common.

All that being said I now drive a Tacoma with 220K miles and I would not hesitate to drive it across the country at any given moment... I would not feel the same way if I was in the same position with my WJ

Here's a pic of my old WJ


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I don't own a WJ but a buddy bought an '04 Laredo 4.7 QuadraDrive last year and we have wrenched on it a bench of times.

Adding the following to WJ issues list:
-Central locking and power window issues usually linked to damaged passenger door wiring or failed control module
-Brakes are prone to warping leading to vibration and death wobble under braking
-Rust starting in the rear wheel arches

We did a 4 or 4.5in lift on it last month and it is every bit as capable as other midsized wheelers including non-locked JKs even though it was still on JK 32in highway tires.


----------



## KitsonV (Aug 9, 2017)

Power5 said:


> Haha, Jdubya stuck in a rut. Thats okay, I was able to pull him out with this: 7.5" w/ 33's Warn Front Bumper, custom rear, looking for a D44 rear and 35's next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off raoding is something I have always wanted to do and it seems the XJ is the one to do it in! Awesome pictures and an awesome ride


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

KitsonV said:


> Off raoding is something I have always wanted to do and it seems the XJ is the one to do it in! Awesome pictures and an awesome ride


I will say, I was never able to kill my XJ. So I let my friend drive it... Right into the side of a bluff. He killed it for me, brand new motor we built by hand, poof.

That was a very fun vehicle to own, I had a 3" lift on mine with 33" tires. It had the LSD rear end from factory which was nice, and it was a 4.0L. In the end it kind of ended up being an excuse to abuse something and it did get abused way more than it should have. Nonetheless, had a great time with it. Rolled it on it's side several times, sank it once or twice, and ultimately a dirt road ate it. No sway bars, 60MPH, gravel, and a hairpin turn.

Last words - "Dude I've never wrecked anything! Oh sh*t!"

Spin, spin, spin, smash. Rear axle was dropped from underneath the XJ, as in the back left wheel was under the bumper. Radiator was in the fan, overall a very nice goodbye party.

FWIW we grabbed a toolbox I had in the Jeep and dropped the drive shaft, threw it in 4x4 and managed to limp it into a nearby ditch to avoid any traffic.


----------



## pasateando (Mar 19, 2002)

Earlier in the summer at Silver Lake Dunes, MI:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

That might be my ideal JKU - Tank Green Rubicon HardRock with half doors, looks great.

Any TCL Jeepers in the DC/VA/MD/PA area interested in hitting Rausch Creek this fall? I am planning a day trip at the end of Sept, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## pasateando (Mar 19, 2002)

Thank you! I love my dumb toy! Best vehicle I have ever owned!

EDIT: It's actually a poor mans hard rock! :laugh: It was a "base" rubicon and spruced it up a bit, notice it's missing the hard rock hood :banghead:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

Once it was removed from this:










It was time to cut the fenders off & hammer the tub all to hell. 
Now the sliders don't fit right.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

This thread dead? 

We took our totally stock JKU, chrome side steps and all on some easier trails with a Jeep club this weekend. The fiance had more fun than she thought she would, and is already talking tires and a lift. 

This is her second JKU, and the first one she wanted Hello Kitty everything, so I consider this way better!


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Volkl said:


> This thread dead?
> We took our totally stock JKU, chrome side steps and all on some easier trails with a Jeep club this weekend. The fiance had more fun than she thought she would, and is already talking tires and a lift.


So tires and a lift, that's the gateway drug that leads to emptying your bank account, cashing in the 401K, and hocking your tv 

I'm guessing you have a JKU Sport, so you're probably looking 2.5-3in lift and 35s without regearing and altering the factory geometry too much to require track bars and control arms. What options are on the Jeep now trans/diff ratios/open or LSD in the rear?


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Baltimoron said:


> So tires and a lift, that's the gateway drug that leads to emptying your bank account, cashing in the 401K, and hocking your tv
> 
> I'm guessing you have a JKU Sport, so you're probably looking 2.5-3in lift and 35s without regearing and altering the factory geometry too much to require track bars and control arms. What options are on the Jeep now trans/diff ratios/open or LSD in the rear?


We're not going crazy with this one. Before we bought the JKU, I was throwing around the idea of buying a 2 door for myself. I'm waiting for the JL 2 door to start hitting the dealers before deciding. Might just pick up a TJ or JK to play with off road. 

The JKU is a 6-speed manual, 3.73, "anti-spin"


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

First time finding this thread. 

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
02 4.7 limited 3 inch IRO lift 31inch Duratracs, Addco rear sway bar Bilstein 5100s 

Im sure most have seen it. But I sure do love it. 


Taking it down to Cabin Fest '18 this year, and am quite excited about it.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

My last post in this thread was sometime in december of 2016 I think and I said I was going to tack up my tie rod the next day... well the next day turned out to be last friday.. so next day or 21ish months.. same thing 

Got a bug up my butt to drive the jeep, only been 2 years :screwy: It helps when a Jeep shop moves in next to your shop and you get jealous of seeing stuff roll in an out all day. And they were 4 linking the front of a YJ Friday, that helped too. 

So taking a break from rewiring a 39 packard I dug out the supplies and started messing with Jeep again... tie rod is tacked up, next step is confirming axle is where I want it, make some spring perches and then cut out tabs for the upper link.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Went into my shop saturday to finish up the wiring on that 39 packard I have in but couldn't find anyone with the connector I needed in stock so decided to make some more jeep progress. 

cut out 4 tabs for the upper link, barely mocked up the upper link before just saying F it and cutting the tube , finished trimming the stock link mount on top of the diff housing and welded on the arch/brace. Tacked up the upper link tabs on the diff and frame side. 

Being it has been so l long I Forget how level I Got the jeep on the jackstands so my angle measurements are only a ball park.

But with angle finder on top of upper ball joint ( not perfect but good enough for this) starting with +5deg of caster axle jacked up about 7" it changes to about 10degrees. I went with a longer lower link shorter upper link setup to maintain caster angle over pinion angle, which should be better on the street and light trails/overlanding which is what its used for. With the tummy tuck and HP30 the pinion/shaft actually seemed to stay very aligned the whole way anyway. Upper link is ~25" and lowers ~27 as they are currently adjusted, which seems to correctly place the axle so I can have the spring centered on top. Upper link starts off nearly flat with axle theoretically placed where it should be at ride height, lost my measurements (and didn't make lower perches yet).. but its close enough. Lower link is a few degrees down (frame to axle). I forget axle and frame separation on the link ends, maybe 8.75 at axle and 7.5? at frame.. pretty much just what it has to be. 

7" of up in the picture here, ignoring tire would be in the fender, the first point of contact at this point is driveshaft hits a bump on the adapter plate from the cummins engine to GM style bell housing, not sure why the bump is there. Since I won't have 7" of up travel probably won't need to trim it. 




















Now to decide on a pitman arm to make the steering link, then need to order or build spring perches/buckets for the axle, and once I know where springs will be I can make the track bar. Basically only a ton more to do.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

This place is dead. Where are all the new JL owners from TCL?

Did some more work on the front suspension this week:






























Flattened the stock pitman arm (mapp torch and 20ton press), fit/cut the new steering link, started welding the frame side brackets in so that I trusted them to put weight on, made some circles out of 3/8 for spring perches, bought leaf spring mounts for 20 bucks for the bases since that was cheaper than my time/materials... but now I need to modify them :banghead:. Got frame off jackstands and have it under its own weight and sitting how it should be if the wheels/tires were on. 

Unfortunately it is sitting much higher than planned according to some charts it would be ~5" lift from stock plus my current spring perches are half inch taller than stock so 5.5. I'm measuring 17" from lower spring perch to top of the rubber isolator (maybe its supposed to be to bottom? ) Unless I was measuring different before I didn't think I was over 4" on the stock axle with these springs so I"m not sure wtf is going on, shocks could have in theory been tugging it down a little but not really, maybe binding of the stock links? I'm at a loss for the moment but 5.5" of lift is too damn much. Jeep shop next to my shop has a bone stock TJ in right now so I'll measure/compare this week. 

Once I sort the height I need to figure out the angle to get the springs sitting straight up and down at rest, I was using the upper link to mess with caster angle and watch it move so will just take some testing with that. After axle placement is confirmed I've got the track bar already mocked up same length as the steering link ready to get setup. Then lots of welding.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

My Jeep is gone.


Goodbye, noble steed. You were tons of fun.


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

chris86vw said:


>


Still twins after all these years. 
Note my missing frame chunk though.
You want to steer right full lock and flex front right stuffed left front drooped all the way out.
As the knuckle rotates it also raises cause of the kingpin axis, so your drag link is closest to the frame at that point.











It's held up well. Cancer onset only 5 years in.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Gitcha Sum said:


> Still twins after all these years.
> Note my missing frame chunk though.
> You want to steer right full lock and flex front right stuffed left front drooped all the way out.
> As the knuckle rotates it also raises cause of the kingpin axis, so your drag link is closest to the frame at that point.


Ha yup, your build, imped (but with 44s) and a few others plus some Blaine comments on various Jeep forums are what I based mine one. 

I recall you needing to notch, I'll see where mine ends up once I get the height right and figure out the up travel to fudge some bumps. If I do need to notch it I'll wait until spring I just want it back together to drive it again and make sure I have it as a back up car for the winter since I need to park my A3 when it gets cold. Not like it would end up in that situation on the road.


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

Zj https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

2019 Cherokee KL Trailhawk. Likes to run on three wheels, but nothing too crazy since it's my daily.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool picture ^^ Is that Death Valley?


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Has the transmission issues been worked out on those? I've always like the way they looked, even the first gen Trailhawks.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Quinn1.8t said:


> Cool picture ^^ Is that Death Valley?


Thanks - yes, Racetrack Valley Road. Let a bit of air out of the tires and you can cruise up there at about 40-50mph.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Heffernan said:


> Has the transmission issues been worked out on those? I've always like the way they looked, even the first gen Trailhawks.


I've not had any issues with mine at all - I hear most of the issues have been worked out in the Gen2. The only issue I've had is some 'missed quality control' on some exterior window trim, which I'll get replaced under warranty. I have about 8k miles on it so far, and it does on road and off road surprisingly well.:thumbup:


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

I did some mall crawling at Rausch Creek PA a couple weekends back 







[/url]
Mine is the silver minivan with no doors.


----------



## mitanokaseifu (Mar 9, 2015)

My WK2.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

It's almost been 3 years.. but light at the end of the tunnel is finally visible! (bought a house, started a new business etc..)

Testing stuff this morning..










tight but no touching











plenty of room.. this is the last thing (the double shear and some bracing for it) weld before I clean up and paint the axle... and do the gears somewhere in there.











oops... this is what hits on a full driver stuff.. front driveshaft hits mount for the upper link. My TC is is very tucked (nothing below frame rails) which is messing with this angle for the driveshaft. 99% sure though that my shocks would be the limit right now before this and would need to be bumped well before it hit. Going to notch the mount anyway to make sure it won't be an issue. Need to get a front DS made though so not a worry anytime soon. 













Didn't take a pic but passenger side stuff hits radiator drain first, need to find a shorter radiator and then go from there to see what hits. 


Trying to go camping in 2 weeks with it.. we'll see.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Ayyyyoooo

Progress is progress. :thumbup:


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

From Jeep guy's perspective, what is the consensus on Rough Country lifts? It should be noted that the kit wouldn't see for serious off-roading, rather more a 'beach-cruiser' build.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

If you're looking at stuff for JKs then generally RC lifts hold true to the Rough naming when it comes to the ride. If you're just beach cruising then go for a spacer lift and shock extensions. Make sure you do a couple extras with the lift like rear brake line relocators and the front control arm drop brackets if you go for anything bigger than 2in.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> If you're looking at stuff for JKs then generally RC lifts hold true to the Rough naming when it comes to the ride. If you're just beach cruising then go for a spacer lift and shock extensions. Make sure you do a couple extras with the lift like rear brake line relocators and the front control arm drop brackets if you go for anything bigger than 2in.


This would be for a JL... looking at the 2.5" spacer lift w/shock extensions.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Heffernan said:


> This would be for a JL... looking at the 2.5" spacer lift w/shock extensions.


Hated the RC lift on the TJ, currently down to only the rear springs left having gone to Bilstein 5100s all around and now have Currie springs up front. As noted above the Rough part of the name is quite true. Mine is from 10 years ago and I think they have made some improvements in shock selection at least but haven't tried them. 


Since this would not be changing the shocks or springs then it being RC or any other company having the parts made by the same dude in China and relabeling then it really won't matter. Ride quality won't change as that will be up to the springs and shocks. Since you are spacing both out and they are just going to operate in the same range for a given height, again it won't change how they feel/work under normal conditions. 

2.5" you start to hit the point where angles of things like track bars and driveline can get funky, so just be prepared for that if you happen to have one that just doesn't like the lift you might be looking at some other parts. 4 doors will be much less picky about the driveline angles, but stuff like track bars twisting is the same for all.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

chris86vw said:


> Hated the RC lift on the TJ, currently down to only the rear springs left having gone to Bilstein 5100s all around and now have Currie springs up front. As noted above the Rough part of the name is quite true. Mine is from 10 years ago and I think they have made some improvements in shock selection at least but haven't tried them.
> 
> 
> Since this would not be changing the shocks or springs then it being RC or any other company having the parts made by the same dude in China and relabeling then it really won't matter. Ride quality won't change as that will be up to the springs and shocks. Since you are spacing both out and they are just going to operate in the same range for a given height, again it won't change how they feel/work under normal conditions.
> ...


Kinda assuming that all spacer lifts are pretty much the same thing. I am leaning with the RC spacer lift because it keeps the ride quality and it's budget-friendly. However, in an ideal world, I'd like to go with the Mopar kit, just not sure I can justify the $1500 price tag + install.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

Split the difference between RC and Mopar and you are looking at a Teraflex spacer lift with shock externsions at $435. It's a bit overpriced in my opinion but I will vouch for Teraflex' quality, R&D, support, and level of completeness in the kit. 
https://teraflex.com/shop_items/jlu-4-door-sport-sahara-2-5-performance-spacer-lift-kit?vehicle=JLU%20Wrangler%20Unlimited

The install is something that 2 people can do in a weekend, you'll need your regular bunch of metric wrenches and sockets, torque wrench, 1 pair of 2.5ton+ jackstands, 1 floor jack.


----------



## Quinn1.8t (Oct 8, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> Split the difference between RC and Mopar and you are looking at a Teraflex spacer lift with shock externsions at $435. It's a bit overpriced in my opinion but I will vouch for Teraflex' quality, R&D, support, and level of completeness in the kit.
> https://teraflex.com/shop_items/jlu-4-door-sport-sahara-2-5-performance-spacer-lift-kit?vehicle=JLU%20Wrangler%20Unlimited
> 
> The install is something that 2 people can do in a weekend, you'll need your regular bunch of metric wrenches and sockets, torque wrench, 1 pair of 2.5ton+ jackstands, 1 floor jack.


The AEV kit looks like it comes with all the same parts except it comes with the speedo calibration tool 

https://www.aev-conversions.com/product/2-spacer-suspension-lift-jl-wrangler/


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Baltimoron said:


> Split the difference between RC and Mopar and you are looking at a Teraflex spacer lift with shock externsions at $435. It's a bit overpriced in my opinion but I will vouch for Teraflex' quality, R&D, support, and level of completeness in the kit.
> https://teraflex.com/shop_items/jlu-4-door-sport-sahara-2-5-performance-spacer-lift-kit?vehicle=JLU%20Wrangler%20Unlimited
> 
> The install is something that 2 people can do in a weekend, you'll need your regular bunch of metric wrenches and sockets, torque wrench, 1 pair of 2.5ton+ jackstands, 1 floor jack.


I was also considering the TF kit as well. I just looked like the same kit as the RC but double the price. I know TF has some good quality stuff but I feel like I'm just paying double for the name 



Quinn1.8t said:


> The AEV kit looks like it comes with all the same parts except it comes with the speedo calibration tool
> 
> https://www.aev-conversions.com/product/2-spacer-suspension-lift-jl-wrangler/


Wow, haven't seen this kit before and I'm a big fan of AEV. I might have to take a closer look at this one. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

chris86vw said:


>


:heart: You're going to love this at highway speed.

Throw a coil in there & check again because as the axle rotates through the travel the coil bows forward and you don't want it to touch sometimes (like mine does).

Crank the steering hard passenger and flex to full stuff passenger full droop driver the panhard will need a small bite taken out of the frame just forward of the passenger coil tower.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

Gitcha Sum said:


> :heart: You're going to love this at highway speed.
> 
> Throw a coil in there & check again because as the axle rotates through the travel the coil bows forward and you don't want it to touch sometimes (like mine does).
> 
> Crank the steering hard passenger and flex to full stuff passenger full droop driver the panhard will need a small bite taken out of the frame just forward of the passenger coil tower.


Current up travel limits are radiator on the passenger side and where I have the driver motor mount on the other side, will hit the front shaft (not currently installed). So for my setup frame is fine, for now. I might need to deal with frame like you did once I find a shorter radiator but probably will be limited by the shaft/mount contact on the driver side for ever. But that stuffs the 35s to just about to rub with the current tires, but clears fender etc. Basically I'm at all my limits for current hardware, happy accident. 

I do have to be careful how I Rotate the spring or it hits the track bar, I have to put the half coil in the front so it angle back a hair and then it seems to clear all the time. 


I also gave up after 2 days of no swaybar and knocked out some brackets. The currie spring rate is so much softer than the old rough country stuff, along with the more flexy non binding suspension and the Jeep would change lanes letting on and off the throttle just from the engine twist :laugh::banghead: Have had it up to about 70 so far, that's pretty much redline in 5th with the 4.10s and I like it, but it has also been 3 years so forget how it handled before. Friends little lift/33s TJ is coming in tomorrow to check his heater core so I"ll get to test a stock setup to compare. 


Have 3/4" spacers that just showed up for the rear since it currently sits with with a tiny squat and I can't stand it but I think I'm nearing the limits of how much I can rotate the axle for proper pinion angle with the flush tummy tuck I have.. Time to cut her in half and stretch to LJ length.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

I rented a JT to hit Death Valley not too long ago. First time in one of these. Wasn't any sort of real test of the offroad chops but it was still fun to whip around on the dirt and gravel for a day. 

In terms of leaving the pavement, I took it to Hole In The Wall, through Twenty Mule Team Canyon, through Mustard Canyon, out to Keane Wonder Mine, and the full distance of Titus Canyon Road. I only had a day, so will go back to do Racetrack Road/Ubehebe Peak area, Warm Spring Canyon/Barker Ranch area, and West Side Rd area when I go back to hike Telescope Mountain on my next visit. 






























I had a good time, but while the JT was a nice novelty for a day as a rental as an off-roader it's too big and too much of a car. I'm sure that if you have to pick one vehicle for a daily and a toy it's a good compromise because it's both pretty livable and pretty capable, but if you're just getting a Jeep as a spare vehicle to go Jeeping the CJ/YJ/TJ are still clearly the way to on account of the small size, spartan interior, and basic engine/running gear making them a a stronger contender stock and better basis for modification. On a positive note though, one thing I will say I did really like was how easy it was to flip the factory sunrider top back and pop the rear window off, so it's got that going for it. 

On the way back from Hole In The Wall I got a good laugh. I guess no matter where you go, even on a space designated as a "four-wheel-drive-road", there is a minivan waiting to ruin your good time. :lol:


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Just picked up this 97 Cherokee Country with 59k miles. Needs a few things (EVAP codes FML) and I plan to do the rear XJ disc brake conversion.
> 
> Selling the WRX is hard but I'll get over it.


Just rolled 82k and still enjoy. 

Replaced so far:
Oil and filters 
shocks all 4 corners
sway bar bushings
transmission input shaft seal
custom cat back exhaust (sounds mean) 
4 new Michelin tires 
radio/speakers

Needs Still:
sun visors recovered
lower/upper control arms

Was tempted to sell it recently and the wife actually got upset. Seems she enjoys it as much as I do. Little 5 yr old (girl) showed me her school diary that had a pic of us in the Jeep driving through puddles.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Just rolled 82k and still enjoy.
> 
> Replaced so far:
> Oil and filters
> ...


Glad you're enjoying it. I still miss mine, the simplicity is impossible to find in today's cars.


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

JOSHFL420 said:


> Was tempted to sell it recently and the wife actually got upset. Seems she enjoys it as much as I do. Little 5 yr old (girl) showed me her school diary that had a pic of us in the Jeep driving through puddles.


Little girls love XJs. :beer:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Had some spare time in the desert, so grabbed a JL and went out to some ghost towns and abandoned mines. Took hundreds of pics, but they all disappeared from my phone somehow which is a real drag, so no real pics of the JL in action. Just a pano on some easy rolling terrain (below). Got it a little stuck once in a wash, no big deal, but otherwise it was fine over most of the terrain including up some really steep inclines on loose material. It was a step up from the JT I had last time I was out in the desert because the shorter LOA, wheelbase, and rear overhang meant the JL was less prone to dragging and scraping whenever the trails got interesting. 

Had a couple close calls with it where I almost got to experience it's crash test performance. Came around a bend and just barely missed some coyotes in a spot where a swerve would have been bad. A single coyote was a $10,000 repair on my S4, but I assume this would have taken the impact just fine. Later I came face to face with some wild horses and had to hard stop where a swerve just wasn't an option, which was good because they were study and that would not have gone well for the Jeep I imagine. Then I parked it with a tire on a tarantula, but I imagine that furry fellow was dead before I got there otherwise it would have moved out of the way. Hopefully. :laugh:


----------



## Gitcha Sum (May 27, 2008)

robbyb413 said:


>


:thumbup:


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

How are the 2016-2019 Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk? Is it a reliable vehicle? I'm sorta eyeing one.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

My wife has a 2017 Cherokee and it's been good to us so far, the powertrain has been solid with no leaks or cylinder head ticks. These things are heavy for a CUV, you're probably best off with the V6 over the 4cyl non-turbo.


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Baltimoron said:


> My wife has a 2017 Cherokee and it's been good to us so far, the powertrain has been solid with no leaks or cylinder head ticks. These things are heavy for a CUV, you're probably best off with the V6 over the 4cyl non-turbo.



Thanks, yeah 4 cylinder was never in the equation.


----------



## vweatsvtec (Dec 16, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

SebTheDJ said:


> How are the 2016-2019 Jeep Cherokee Trailhawk? Is it a reliable vehicle? I'm sorta eyeing one.


I have a 2019 TH - that's the refresh year (transmission issues resolved) so I'd go with 2019 or 2020 if you can. Have only had very minor infotainment issues with mine to date - just came back from the annual Death Valley trip and it survived a beating through Butte Valley. I have the 2.0T (also introduced in 2019) which is a great engine.


----------



## nasty_VW_habit (Oct 13, 1999)

Been messing with this for couple years - it’s almost done.
2012 Arctic with 31k mikes. 

I’m already stocking parts for mk4 dub arriving soon as summer beater for those crappy rainy days when JK is naked


----------



## kbmdean4011 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Any love for the FSJ?*

We bought this 1988 Grand Wagoneer in 2008 with 95k miles. It now has 140k miles and is a permanent part of our family. It's a 9/10 mechanically, 100% reliable, A/C works, power everything works. It has the original AMC 360 that was rebuilt in 2015. I changed the pistons to increase compression, added an Edelbrock cam for low end torque, added an Edelbrock intake manifold, converted it to EFI with a Howell throttle body injection kit, and put on a custom exhaust. Cosmetically, it's only a 5/10. It needs a paint job, the clear coat is largely gone on all horizontal surfaces, and it needs a new interior. Carpet replacement, new door cards, etc. 

It's a daily driver that has no problem getting full sheets of plywood and lumber, we take it on road trips everywhere from Georgia recently to get a dog, Padre Island, Santa Fe NM, the Grand canyon, etc. Zero doubts about reliability.

Click this photo to hear the exhaust. Factory y pipe into 2.5 inch with a single magnaflow deltaflow 40 muffler. It has exactly the same number of catalytic converters as the day I bought it.



Sangre de Cristo's near Santa Fe



Chihuahuan desert at Big Bend NP





Grand Canyon NP






15 miles down the beach at Padre Island National Seashore


----------



## IndyMK7GLI (Jul 14, 2019)

My wheeler....


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

How do you like those Patagonias? I am thinking about upsizing to 37s and their pricing is pretty tempting.


----------



## IndyMK7GLI (Jul 14, 2019)

Baltimoron said:


> How do you like those Patagonias? I am thinking about upsizing to 37s and their pricing is pretty tempting.


They've been awesome so far... supposedly their down side is mud but I didn't have to winch out of that puddle in my pic...and you're correct...the price is too tempting....I figured if I was gonna be gouging tires then why not go with a cheaper tire...thats opposite of how I normally run but the pats had such good reviews I thought wth...those are 37's on mine...


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

kbmdean4011 said:


> *Any love for the FSJ?*


**** yes. Love this so much.


----------



## IndyMK7GLI (Jul 14, 2019)

Down in Alabama....


----------



## essmith.media (9 mo ago)

Where the brand really got started

Photos of the beach, are omaha beach in 2019,
and with the paratroopers, st mere elgise 2019


----------



## Ptevo03 (9 mo ago)

My 79 cj7, fuel injected amc 360, nv3550, d300 built d44 in the front and d60 in the rear on 40's. D60 coming to the front at some point.


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

My 21 Gladiator Sport S 6 speed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

